# Seconda parte



## danny (24 Dicembre 2013)

Alcuni mi hanno chiesto come sta andando...
Da schifo, se vogliamo, come alcuni avevano previsto e come io non speravo.
E da schifo sto io, dimagrito di 10 chili nel frattempo, sono pelle e ossa con una depressione in aumento.
Mia moglie aveva detto di averlo lasciato il 12 novembre. La storia era iniziata il 10 ottobre e si era dilatata in 800 sms più due telefonate al giorno.
Lui il 15 novembre era già da lei in ufficio, lei da sola perché quel giorno c'era fiera, e le ha dato un secondo cellulare.
Lui che essendo di Firenze si sarebbero visti poche volte e la storia sarebbe finita in meno di due mesi, come aveva detto all'inizio, quando l'avevo scoperta.
Io a casa, a credere che tutto fosse finito, a starle vicino, a godere del sesso con lei, a fare shopping con lei, a vivere con la mia famiglia, a preparare la cena, a stare con mia figlia...
Lei ha preso mezza giornata di permesso la settimana dopo e si sono trovati, in auto, a baciarsi. Tutte cose che mi ha confessato lei stasera, ma che avevo già dedotto quando ho ricominciato ad avere dei sospetti.
Lei ogni volta che non c'ero apriva il mio computer, lo ha fatto per giorni, e cercava tra le mie cartelle di foto le sue, ritratti, nudi etc.
Io lo scoprivo facilmente, sono metodico nella classificazione dei miei file. Poi ha cominciato a chiedermi una chiavetta usb, dove si attaccava sul Mac etc. Un giorno riapro il mio mac e vedo altro casino, l'affronto bleffando un po', facendo finta di aver capito tutto e lei si mette a piangere, confessa che lui c'è ancora.
Però poi aggiunge che con lui oltre i baci non è mai andata. Che lui è strano e che ha pure detto ai suoi genitori che ha questa storia con lei.
Salto sulla sedia, la cosa è allucinante, come pure allucinante la scelta delle foto: mia moglie incinta, per esempio, col pancione in bella vista. Tutto posso comprendere, ma quello no, quello era un nostro momento e mi arrabbio. Lei stava preparando una chiavetta da regalargli. Che non gli darà mai. E' qui, nel cassetto della nostra scrivania.
Mia moglie mi dice che mi dirà tutto, che vuole finirla.
Di darle qualche giorno.
Poi va dall'estetista e fa ancora una depilazione inguinale integrale. A me piace molto, e per un attimo ho l'illusione che sia per me. Fino a che, preparando i regali da dare in ufficio, mi accorgo che ne manca uno, un libro che lei aveva detto di avermi ordinato su Amazon. Lei nega tutto, di non averlo mai acquistato, si incazza con me che metto in dubbio quello che dice e io porto alla mia collega un'agenda di merda invece che il libro che volevo uguale per tutti.
Mi dice di aspettare qualche giorno che mi confesserà.
Siamo arrivati a questa sera. Così vien fuori che il 12 dicembre, giovedì, due giorni dopo la depilazione integrale, lei è andata in motel.
Hanno scopato, ma a lui si è ammosciato dopo 3 minuti perché quel giorno l'avevano licenziato in tronco, così il resto del tempo l'ha passato con lui che piangeva. A questo punto del racconto lei comincia quasi a farmi pena, se non fosse che sono incazzato da morire, anche se mi tengo tutto dentro per evitare che lei si chiuda a riccio.
Mi dice che è finita lì, lui non ha più l'auto aziendale, il cellulare, il lavoro, niente, tranne un anno di stipendio come buonuscita. E' finita male, e non l'ha più sentito. Il secondo cellulare gliel'ha ridato quel giorno, insieme al libro della mia collega.
Le chiedo una prova per farmi credere a tutto quello che racconta. Va bene la fiducia, ma dopo tante bugie ormai siamo arrivati a necessità più consone alla situazione. Me lo giura, prove non ne ha.
Peccato che oggi, lunedì, in ufficio, lei non abbia mai risposto come di consueto ai miei messaggi né alle mail, un blackout che a casa ha giustificato dicendo che il telefono era morto, per poi riprendersi nel pomeriggio. Così con la scusa di vedere se era guasto, sotto i suoi occhi lo accendo, e velocemente vado sul registro incancellabile.
E trovo due sms botta e risposta di entrambi stamattina, 23, alle 9,00. Lei rimane lì, non sapeva che c'era quella cosa, avendo cancellato tutto il resto. Tace, ovviamente non vuole dirmi il contenuto degli sms... io sospetto che siano messaggi di appuntamento, per oggi, ma lei smentisce.
Ma ormai la fiducia è morta e non vale la pensa affannarsi a capire se si siano visti o meno ancora per rifarsi della volta precedente.
Lei mi confessa che lui le manca, le piace, gli vuole bene e ci sta bene insieme.
Che per lei gli uomini non sono un numero, che è difficile per lei lasciarlo, che spera nelle vacanze per riuscire a farsela passare questa cosa dalla testa. Questo dopo che io avevo minacciato di separarmi.
E lei aveva risposto "Me lo merito, con quello che ho fatto. Ma stammi vicino, è difficile dare un taglio... io voglio te, qui è il mio posto"
"Se tu davvero vuoi lasciarlo ... Non gli scrivi più e se per caso arriva qualcosa me lo dici e me la fai leggere... vedrai che ti passa la voglia..."
"No questo no"
"Allora ci tieni a lui ancora molto"
Sì, è innamorata di lui. 
Io sono qui a chiedermi il senso di tutto questo. Come uscirne se se ne esce.
 Mia moglie non è una da infatuazioni di poca durata. I suoi uomini si contano sulle dita di poco più di una mano e lei se li ricorda ancora tutti. E quindi questo, per cui sta sfasciando un matrimonio, creando disturbi sia a me che a mia figlia (comincio a vedere dei problemi comportamentali e alimentari), se non si trova una soluzione resterà a lungo. 
Io no. Non so quanto durerò. Così, a queste condizioni, no.
Mia moglie era la prima volta che andava in un motel, ha sempre sofferto di ansie e si vergognava solo all'idea.
Mia moglie non aveva mai fatto una depilazione integrale, si vergognava ad andare dall'estetista.
Mia moglie dopo il matrimonio non mi aveva mai tradito come pure io.
Veramente non so più cosa fare.


----------



## danielacala (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Alcuni mi hanno chiesto come sta andando...
> Da schifo, se vogliamo, come alcuni avevano previsto e come io non speravo.
> E da schifo sto io, dimagrito di 10 chili nel frattempo, sono pelle e ossa con una depressione in aumento.
> Mia moglie aveva detto di averlo lasciato il 12 novembre. La storia era iniziata il 10 ottobre e si era dilatata in 800 sms più due telefonate al giorno.
> ...


Mi dispiace Danny , ora basta comprensione

Parlagli della separazione e pensa a vostra
figlia, anticipa il pranzetto , fagli trovare un
momento di tregua..gli adulti pranzeranno 
e discuteranno più tardi.


----------



## sienne (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao danny,

ti credo, che non sai cosa fare ... in più in questi giorni. 

Me ne andrei, appena c'è la possibilità.
Veramente, anche un po' di rispetto e riguardo per te. 
Qui non vi è nulla da capire. Ma proprio nulla. 
Lei ha scelto lui e tu sei il punto fermo e sicuro. 
E, secondo me, a lei manca solo il coraggio, 
di fare quello che realmente vorrebbe ... 
e così lo fa a metà ... non lasciando l'altro. 

Quando sai cosa vuoi, sai anche cosa fare. 
E lei, scusami, ma continuare a mentire,
mentre tu sai e fermarsi solo davanti all'evidenza,
credo, che parli da sè ... e mi dispiace tanto,
perché ricuperare questo punto è durissima. 

Smetterei di pensare, così non era, lei è diversa. 
Questo lato, fa parte di lei e ora è sorto ... 
È lei che hai difronte, non un'altra persona. 
Ed è adulta, come lo sei tu ... 

Ti devi volere molto bene ora! Molto molto!
Chiarisciti le idee ... e anche lei lo dovrebbe fare. 
E poi si vede ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao danny,
> 
> ti credo, che non sai cosa fare ... in più in questi giorni.
> 
> ...


Mi associo a quello che dici tu, aggiungo cercate di far passare un natale decente alla bimba poi dille che è il caso di staccarsi, riprenditi la tua vita che visto sei dimagrito 10 kg stai perdendo serenità e soprattuto salute e non puoi lasciarti andare così ... Coraggio lei affronterà la sua stupidità da sola almeno ( forse) cresce di testa


----------



## erab (24 Dicembre 2013)

Mi dispiace Danny ma ora non puoi pensare a salvare ne lei ne voi.
Devi pensare a te stesso.
Vattene almeno per qualche giorno.
So che è dura, so che c'è una figlia in ballo ma rischi davvero di crollare.

In bocca al lupo, di cuore.


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2013)

O è semianalfabeta informatica o voleva inconsciamente fartelo sapere. Perché chiedere a te una chiavetta?


----------



## mic (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Ora,*

È tempo di tornare a camminare sulla tua strada. Se si congiungerà ancora quella di tua moglie, ok altrimenti....


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> O è semianalfabeta informatica o voleva inconsciamente fartelo sapere. Perché chiedere a te una chiavetta?



Mia moglie ha sempre lanciato segnali per tutta la sua storia. Facendomi intuire le cose senza confessarmele.
Perché? Per scaricarsi parzialmente la coscienza?
La chiavetta usb me l'ha chiesta per depistarmi, motivava tutta la ricerca che faceva col fatto di farsi un suo album e infilava tra le foto che voleva dare a lui altre di noi due di coppia o di nostra figlia.
Non conoscendo Mac temeva di fare qualche errore e essere sorpresa, in realtà mi ha solo insospettito.
Poi se ne è comprata una, che mi ha mostrato, e che voleva regalare a lui, mi ha detto.
Ma non l'ha fatto, la chiavetta è ancora qui.


----------



## andrea53 (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Sì, scusa...*



danny ha detto:


> Alcuni mi hanno chiesto come sta andando...
> Da schifo, se vogliamo, come alcuni avevano previsto e come io non speravo.
> E da schifo sto io, dimagrito di 10 chili nel frattempo, sono pelle e ossa con una depressione in aumento.
> Mia moglie aveva detto di averlo lasciato il 12 novembre. La storia era iniziata il 10 ottobre e si era dilatata in 800 sms più due telefonate al giorno.
> ...


A questo punto fai passare un Natale sereno a tua figlia (per quel che puoi, per quanto tieni a lei) e poi lascia sola tua moglie dimostrandole che tu hai il coraggio di andartene, quello che lei non ha. Lei - mi pare - si sta costruendo una vita "sdoppiata": tu la famiglia e la sicurezza, l'altro la passione... Così non può andare, quello che descrivi è un comportamento eccessivamente infantile, lo è tanto da calpestare senza nessun segno di consapevolezza i sentimenti e le emozioni tue e di tua figlia. E' alla bimba che devi pensare in questo momento, a tutelare la sua serenità. Ti avevo già invitato a piantarla da sola a casa senza voi due, almeno per qualche giorno. Di fronte alla solitudine conseguente al suo comportamento avrà occasione di riflettere. Se approfitterà di questa per scopare con l'ignoto esodato, pazienza. Tanto lo farà comunque, se vuole e come hai visto. Poi, scusa, ma troppe bugie. Adesso basta, davvero! Non ti auguro un buon Natale, sarebbe di cattivo gusto. Se può consolarti, io lo passerò da solo. Non è questo il problema comunque... Lei sta calpestando la vostra vita, e tra qualche tempo, quando sarai più lucido, potrebbe essere troppo difficile perdonarla.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Dicembre 2013)

Purtroppo, proprio perché tua moglie non è avvezza allo svolazzo extra-matrimoniale, non può che essere -ed essere stata- da _molto presto-subito_ coinvolta _sentimentalmente_. 
Il fatto che poi lui l'abbia dichiarata ai suoi (una roba da non credere) depone a favore dell'ipotesi che si tratti di un rivale tutt'altro che diverso da te, cioè immagino quel che si dice _un bravo tipo_. 
Questi due elementi rendono la tua immane e generosa fatica, la tua eccezionale capacità di comprensione, il tuo _sacrificio_, una vera cattiveria che infliggi a te stesso, e che infatti il tuo corpo ti dichiara, urlando al posto tuo. 
Il problema della sofferenza è che non è trattabile. Tu devi avere rispetto del tuo male e smetterla di comprendere. Non c'è niente da comprendere. C'è da guardare negli occhi l'infante che hai dentro e quello che hai fuori e trovare il coraggio di assumersi la promessa che mai, mai li abbandonerai... Dimentica di essere un marito. Da ottobre tu sei solo un padre. Ma devi esserlo dei tuoi veri figli: quello che hai generato e quello che hai dentro di te.


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Allora*



danny ha detto:


> Alcuni mi hanno chiesto come sta andando...
> Da schifo, se vogliamo, come alcuni avevano previsto e come io non speravo.
> E da schifo sto io, dimagrito di 10 chili nel frattempo, sono pelle e ossa con una depressione in aumento.
> Mia moglie aveva detto di averlo lasciato il 12 novembre. La storia era iniziata il 10 ottobre e si era dilatata in 800 sms più due telefonate al giorno.
> ...


DANNy ti sembrerò cinico e stronzo,ma te la sei cercata in tutto e per tutto.Questo tuo post vorrei dedicarlo al CONTE E A TUTTI  quei moderni che ogni santa volta hanno le verità nelle tasche.....E tu caro Danny a credere a quello che ti conveniva vero?Come ha fatto oscuro?adesso potrei scrivere io l'avevo detto,invece vi invitò a prendere la vita per quello che è.QUANDO UN PATNER CI MANCA DI RISPETTO è FINITA, PUNTO!Non ci sono ne se ne ma,c'è solo la convenienza di persone imbelli di mandare avanti rapporti che non hanno futuro.Quando descrivevo la moglie di DANNY COME DISONESTA E SCORRETTA VI SIETE RISENTITI IN TANTI.QUESTO è IL RISULTATO.President,spider questo è per voi......!


----------



## Fantastica (24 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUANDO UN PATNER CI MANCA DI RISPETTO è FINITA, PUNTO!


Lo urli un po' troppo forte per le mie sensibili orecchie, ma hai ragione. E sì che hai ragione, su questo punto. *Sempre*.


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2013)

Dopo una nottata del cazzo, passata per me insonne, mia moglie è venuta da me, mi ha abbracciato, mi ha chiesto scusa per tutto quello che ha fatto.
Mi ha giurato che non andrà mai più con lui a letto, l'ha giurato su nostra figlia e sui suoi genitori.
E che vuole ricominciare, di darle fiducia.
Io sono estenuato. Ho paura di imbarcarmi di nuovo in un'altra situazione che mi metta a dura prova, ma ho una figlia e per quanto sia diventata ormai troppo pesante la cosa, sarà l'ultima volta, glielo ho detto, ma ho accettato.
Con la condizione che non ci sarà un'altra possibilità.
In questo momento sto provando quanto si possa diventare distanti in un matrimonio.
Ripenso a lei in un motel e la cosa mi fa stare male al solo pensiero.
Anche se lei alla fine conclude che è stato il peggior uomo sessualmente parlando tra quelli che ha avuto.
Come se la cosa bastasse a consolarmi.


----------



## mic (24 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> DANNy ti sembrerò cinico e stronzo,ma te la sei cercata in tutto e per tutto.Questo tuo post vorrei dedicarlo al CONTE E A TUTTI  quei moderni che ogni santa volta hanno le verità nelle tasche.....E tu caro Danny a credere a quello che ti conveniva vero?Come ha fatto oscuro?adesso potrei scrivere io l'avevo detto,invece vi invitò a prendere la vita per quello che è.QUANDO UN PATNER CI MANCA DI RISPETTO è FINITA, PUNTO!Non ci sono ne se ne ma,c'è solo la convenienza di persone imbelli di mandare avanti rapporti che non hanno futuro.Quando descrivevo la moglie di DANNY COME DISONESTA E SCORRETTA VI SIETE RISENTITI IN TANTI.QUESTO è IL RISULTATO.President,spider questo è per voi......!


Non condivido, assolutamente.
Danny ha lavorato bene, ha dato possibilità di ripresa ad una relazione che sta andando alla deriva per motivi che lui ritiene più che validi ancora ora.

Non ha funzionato, deve prendere atto di questo e decidere di conseguenza.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Anche se lei alla fine conclude che è stato il peggior uomo sessualmente parlando tra quelli che ha avuto.


Beh, disgustoso.
Danny, ESCI da questa cacca. Prendi in mano la tua responsabilità di padre! Ora sei quello, e solo quello. Un padre. Credi che tua figlia non veda che soffri come una bestia ferita? Lo sa, lo sente. Non permettere più che accada. Stai contribuendo a creare alla tua bambina degli sconquassi. Gli stessi che hai inflitto a te.
Devi proteggerla e per farlo devi proteggere te.


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Mic*



mic ha detto:


> Non condivido, assolutamente.
> Danny ha lavorato bene, ha dato possibilità di ripresa ad una relazione che sta andando alla deriva per motivi che lui ritiene più che validi ancora ora.
> 
> Non ha funzionato, deve prendere atto di questo e decidere di conseguenza.


Ha lavorato bene cosa?Ha dato una possibilità di ripresa a chi?Neanche è andato a scandagliare bene,si è solo pronato e fatto prendere per il culo ancora una volta,e piantiamola con questo perbenismo.e basta.Era evidente ci fosse dell'altro.Adesso fra depilazioni e mothel scrive che è pentita..mi raccomando tutti a crederci vero?che schifo!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo una nottata del cazzo, passata per me insonne, mia moglie è venuta da me, mi ha abbracciato, mi ha chiesto scusa per tutto quello che ha fatto.
> Mi ha giurato che non andrà mai più con lui a letto, l'ha giurato su nostra figlia e sui suoi genitori.
> E che vuole ricominciare, di darle fiducia.
> Io sono estenuato. Ho paura di imbarcarmi di nuovo in un'altra situazione che mi metta a dura prova, ma ho una figlia e per quanto sia diventata ormai troppo pesante la cosa, sarà l'ultima volta, glielo ho detto, ma ho accettato.
> ...



Danny,
forse un pò di sana paura la "aiuterebbe" a metterci una pietra sopra.
E' chiaro che quest'uomo non può nulla contro te, la vostra famiglia. Ma è pure chiaro che lei, tua moglie, si comporta come una pazza.
E sì, visto come vanno le cose, forse una secchiata d'acqua fredda la sveglierebbe un poco.
Lettera dell'avvocato per la separazione. Non per farlo davvero, ma per uno schiaffo, uno di quelli che fanno finire le crisi isteriche.
O almeno dirle che ci stai pensando, non fare come se nulla fosse... non so Danny, mi spiace non poterti dare consigli più utili...


----------



## danielacala (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo una nottata del cazzo, passata per me insonne, mia moglie è venuta da me, mi ha abbracciato, mi ha chiesto scusa per tutto quello che ha fatto.
> Mi ha giurato che non andrà mai più con lui a letto, l'ha giurato su nostra figlia e sui suoi genitori.
> E che vuole ricominciare, di darle fiducia.
> Io sono estenuato. Ho paura di imbarcarmi di nuovo in un'altra situazione che mi metta a dura prova, ma ho una figlia e per quanto sia diventata ormai troppo pesante la cosa, sarà l'ultima volta, glielo ho detto, ma ho accettato.
> ...


Per me è PAZZA...lasciala.:incazzato::incazzato:
hai provato e riprovato ...ma NULLA!


----------



## andrea53 (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Esatto...*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh, disgustoso.
> Danny, ESCI da questa cacca. Prendi in mano la tua responsabilità di padre! Ora sei quello, e solo quello. Un padre. Credi che tua figlia non veda che soffri come una bestia ferita? Lo sa, lo sente. Non permettere più che accada. Stai contribuendo a creare alla tua bambina degli sconquassi. Gli stessi che hai inflitto a te.
> Devi proteggerla e per farlo devi proteggere te.


Verde mio.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha lavorato bene cosa?Ha dato una possibilità di ripresa a chi?Neanche è andato a scandagliare bene,si è solo pronato e fatto prendere per il culo ancora una volta,e piantiamola con questo perbenismo.e basta.Era evidente ci fosse dell'altro.Adesso fra depilazioni e mothel scrive che è pentita..mi raccomando tutti a crederci vero?che schifo!!!!



Il problema carissimo e che non ne esci...ad esempio io avevo fatto buonissimi propositi ieri sera,volevo dimenticare tutto quello che ho fuori casa,.Pero'.....e'bastato che stamattina una nuova torda abbia abboccato,e sono qua'...che ricomincio.Morale??la moglie del caro Danny e'come me...o l'accoppi..o te la tieni accussi'....capito mi hai??


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> DANNy ti sembrerò cinico e stronzo,ma te la sei cercata in tutto e per tutto.Questo tuo post vorrei dedicarlo al CONTE E A TUTTI  quei moderni che ogni santa volta hanno le verità nelle tasche.....E tu caro Danny a credere a quello che ti conveniva vero?Come ha fatto oscuro?adesso potrei scrivere io l'avevo detto,invece vi invitò a prendere la vita per quello che è.QUANDO UN PATNER CI MANCA DI RISPETTO è FINITA, PUNTO!Non ci sono ne se ne ma,c'è solo la convenienza di persone imbelli di mandare avanti rapporti che non hanno futuro.Quando descrivevo la moglie di DANNY COME DISONESTA E SCORRETTA VI SIETE RISENTITI IN TANTI.QUESTO è IL RISULTATO.President,spider questo è per voi......!



Oscuro, puoi aver ragione... e più passa il tempo e più te ne do di ragione... ma quando ti capita per la prima volta un tradimento in un matrimonio, con una bambina di mezzo, una vita insieme, una casa condivisa, amici condivisi, tutto condiviso, non puoi ragionare come se il problema fosse solo legato a una donna da tenere o meno.
E' la tua vita che va a pallino, tutta: la casa, gli amici, la figlia, lo stipendio, tutte queste cose le perdi insieme alla moglie.
E non ti rimane un cazzo, e a 46 anni a Milano con quattro soldi in tasca e senza tutto quello che hai costruito insieme a lei in una vita (25 anni) non vivi. Andare a finire in una stanza in affitto per una cazzo di scopata di una donna che si è rincoglionita per andare dietro a un "farfallone", non vedere più tua figlia, perdere gli amici che frequenti solo insieme, perdere la casa, non è una scelta razionalmente parlando facile e alla portata di tutti.
E allora ti metti a perdere dignità giorno per giorno digerendo le stronzate che può fare una donna infatuata che ha la testa a troppi metri sopra il cielo, e sperando che prima o poi rinsavisca e torni sulla terra.
Nient'altro: poi magari un giorno io e lei torneremo a stare insieme "bene", come prima, forse.
Io nel frattempo ieri sera le ho dato della scema. 
Solo una scema può buttare all'aria un matrimonio per difendere una scopata sfigatissima in un motel.
Poi ci sarà pure infatuazione, innamoramento, tutto quello che vuoi.
Ma usare la testa e fare una scelta prima che sia troppo tardi... è chiedere troppo a una persona con un minimo di intelligenza (pure laureata col massimo dei voti, non l'ultima donna sulla Terra, eh)?


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Il problema carissimo e che non ne esci...ad esempio io avevo fatto buonissimi propositi ieri sera,volevo dimenticare tutto quello che ho fuori casa,.Pero'.....e'bastato che stamattina una nuova torda abbia abboccato,e sono qua'...che ricomincio.Morale??la moglie del caro Danny e'come me...o l'accoppi..o te la tieni accussi'....capito mi hai??


L'assurdo è che leggo ancora di mettergli paura.LA donna di danny non ha paura di nulla,ha solo capito quanto debole è il marito e si è permessa questo comportamento perchè sapeva di non rischiare un cavolo.Sai cosa gli frega di lettere di avvocati.Non 'è altra strada che un bel calcio nel sedere e fine.FINE!Complimenti ai PROFESSORI DEL FORUM,quelli che scrivevano che era una scappatella e basta,quando c'erano tutti i crismi di tanto altro....!Ma dove cazzo e come cazzo vivete?


----------



## andrea53 (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Certamente,*

ma ci sono gli strumenti per metterla di fronte a una separazione con addebito, che potrebbe spostare un  po' a tuo favore questi (pessimi) equilibri. Tanto per "pararti"... io ci penserei, un'agenzia investigativa privata potrebbe fornirti i documenti necessari per procedere evitando conseguenze eccessivamente infauste nei tuoi confronti. Poi hai il tempo di decidere, se usarle o no. Lei deve sapere che in questo caso vostra figlia, quando avrà l'età per capire sino in fondo, verrà a conoscenza di cose assai spiacevoli su sua madre. Che se permetti, tra depilazioni, chiavette con foto, regali occultati, si sta dimostrando terribilmente infantile (volevo scrivere un'altra cosa, ma non è nel mio stile).


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Oscuro, puoi aver ragione... e più passa il tempo e più te ne do di ragione... ma quando ti capita per la prima volta un tradimento in un matrimonio, con una bambina di mezzo, una vita insieme, una casa condivisa, amici condivisi, tutto condiviso, non puoi ragionare come se il problema fosse solo legato a una donna da tenere o meno.
> E' la tua vita che va a pallino, tutta: la casa, gli amici, la figlia, lo stipendio, tutte queste cose le perdi insieme alla moglie.
> E non ti rimane un cazzo, e a 46 anni a Milano con quattro soldi in tasca e senza tutto quello che hai costruito insieme a lei in una vita (25 anni) non vivi. Andare a finire in una stanza in affitto per una cazzo di scopata di una donna che si è rincoglionita per andare dietro a un "farfallone", non vedere più tua figlia, perdere gli amici che frequenti solo insieme, perdere la casa, non è una scelta razionalmente parlando facile e alla portata di tutti.
> E allora ti metti a perdere dignità giorno per giorno digerendo le stronzate che può fare una donna infatuata che ha la testa a troppi metri sopra il cielo, e sperando che prima o poi rinsavisca e torni sulla terra.
> ...


Danny purtroppo nella vita l'orgoglio,l'amor proprio,la dignità servono proprio a non affondare,quella stronza che hai accanto non è la donna che credevi.Forse non è mai stata quello che credevi.Cosa c'entra un titolo di studio con la moralità di una persona?Cosa?Con i valori?Danny mi spiace ma ti sei reso connivente delle stronzate di tua moglie,che non è assolutamente pazza.Tua moglie è solo una donna senza scrupoli punto!Puoi anche decidere di vivere una vita accanto ad una femmina simile,ma non lamentarti....!Avevi deciso di non leggermi ....scrivevo stronzate.....quante ne ho viste di storie simili.....!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo una nottata del cazzo, passata per me insonne, mia moglie è venuta da me, mi ha abbracciato, mi ha chiesto scusa per tutto quello che ha fatto.
> Mi ha giurato che non andrà mai più con lui a letto, l'ha giurato su nostra figlia e sui suoi genitori.
> E che vuole ricominciare, di darle fiducia.
> Io sono estenuato. Ho paura di imbarcarmi di nuovo in un'altra situazione che mi metta a dura prova, ma ho una figlia e per quanto sia diventata ormai troppo pesante la cosa, sarà l'ultima volta, glielo ho detto, ma ho accettato.
> ...


Ma perché quanti ne ha avuti... Non sta con te da quando è molto giovane? Mi sbaglio con qualche altro nick?


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché quanti ne ha avuti... Non sta con te da quando è molto giovane? Mi sbaglio con qualche altro nick?


Ma una donna del genere quale credibilità può avere?non è più credibile,può dire qualsiasi cosa,io non gli crederei più....!


----------



## Fantastica (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> non vedere più tua figlia, perdere gli amici che frequenti solo insieme, perdere la casa


Sulla prima: FALSO
Sulla seconda: che amici sarebbero?
Sulla terza: DISCUTIBILE


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché quanti ne ha avuti... Non sta con te da quando è molto giovane? Mi sbaglio con qualche altro nick?



Ne ha avuti tre in tutta la vita con rapporti completi, quattro con me.
Due insieme a me quando era meno che ventenne e ruotava su tre storie insieme, il quarto questo dicembre


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sulla prima: FALSO
> Sulla seconda: che amici sarebbero?
> Sulla terza: DISCUTIBILE


Prima: La vedi negli orari stabiliti.
Seconda: coppie con bambini, la maggior parte. Che frequentiamo insieme.
terza: nella quasi totalità dei casi è così.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Alcuni mi hanno chiesto come sta andando...
> Da schifo, se vogliamo, come alcuni avevano previsto e come io non speravo.
> E da schifo sto io, dimagrito di 10 chili nel frattempo, sono pelle e ossa con una depressione in aumento.
> Mia moglie aveva detto di averlo lasciato il 12 novembre. La storia era iniziata il 10 ottobre e si era dilatata in 800 sms più due telefonate al giorno.
> ...


Le passerà. Ci sarà la fase apicale della crocerossina, ma se te ne vai un po', le passerà. Poi guarda il lato pratico: ste cose (telefonate, sms, motel, viaggi) richiedono disponibilitá economica. Quella di lui è finita. Fai attenzione al rischio che lei non gli passi soldi.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Prima: La vedi negli orari stabiliti.
> Seconda: coppie con bambini, la maggior parte. Che frequentiamo insieme.
> terza: nella quasi totalità dei casi è così.


E dove sta l'istinto del lottatore che hai sfoderato fino a qui, adesso? Dove? Come direbbe Ultimo: escilo!


----------



## lothar57 (24 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'assurdo è che leggo ancora di mettergli paura.LA donna di danny non ha paura di nulla,ha solo capito quanto debole è il marito e si è permessa questo comportamento perchè sapeva di non rischiare un cavolo.Sai cosa gli frega di lettere di avvocati.Non 'è altra strada che un bel calcio nel sedere e fine.FINE!Complimenti ai PROFESSORI DEL FORUM,quelli che scrivevano che era una scappatella e basta,quando c'erano tutti i crismi di tanto altro....!Ma dove cazzo e come cazzo vivete?



Be' Oscu'noi due partiamo avvantaggiati,perche'pensiamo sempre male.e non siamo buonisti,quindi ci abbiamo preso qua',come in altri casi.Ma sai cosa mi stupisce??solo il pensare ad una relazione MI-FI..ma dico fanno 295km a melegnano!!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Be' Oscu'noi due partiamo avvantaggiati,perche'pensiamo sempre male.e non siamo buonisti,quindi ci abbiamo preso qua',come in altri casi.Ma sai cosa mi stupisce??solo il pensare ad una relazione MI-FI..ma dico fanno 295km a melegnano!!!


Io non penso male,io penso giusto,come te.


----------



## danielacala (24 Dicembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> ma ci sono gli strumenti per metterla di fronte a una separazione con addebito, che potrebbe spostare un  po' a tuo favore questi (pessimi) equilibri. Tanto per "pararti"... io ci penserei, un'agenzia investigativa privata potrebbe fornirti i documenti necessari per procedere evitando conseguenze eccessivamente infauste nei tuoi confronti. Poi hai il tempo di decidere, se usarle o no. Lei deve sapere che in questo caso vostra figlia, quando avrà l'età per capire sino in fondo, verrà a conoscenza di cose assai spiacevoli su sua madre. Che se permetti, tra depilazioni, chiavette con foto, regali occultati, si sta dimostrando terribilmente infantile (volevo scrivere un'altra cosa, ma non è nel mio stile).


QUOTO!

Difenditi adesso Danny...Oscuro aveva visto lungo.


----------



## Minerva (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Oscuro, puoi aver ragione... e più passa il tempo e più te ne do di ragione... ma quando ti capita per la prima volta un tradimento in un matrimonio, con una bambina di mezzo, una vita insieme, una casa condivisa, amici condivisi, tutto condiviso, non puoi ragionare come se il problema fosse solo legato a una donna da tenere o meno.
> E' la tua vita che va a pallino, tutta: la casa, gli amici, la figlia, lo stipendio, tutte queste cose le perdi insieme alla moglie.
> E non ti rimane un cazzo, e a 46 anni a Milano con quattro soldi in tasca e senza tutto quello che hai costruito insieme a lei in una vita (25 anni) non vivi. Andare a finire in una stanza in affitto per una cazzo di scopata di una donna che si è rincoglionita per andare dietro a un "farfallone", non vedere più tua figlia, perdere gli amici che frequenti solo insieme, perdere la casa, non è una scelta razionalmente parlando facile e alla portata di tutti.
> E allora ti metti a perdere dignità giorno per giorno digerendo le stronzate che può fare una donna infatuata che ha la testa a troppi metri sopra il cielo, e sperando che prima o poi rinsavisca e torni sulla terra.
> ...


anche volendo considerare la cosa alla luce di un marito che vuol tenersi questa moglie in questo momento tu sei un ostacolo, al massimo sei trasparente e allontani il momento in cui potrebbe tornare da te.
per riaverla devi farle sentire la paura di perderti.solo allora , forse , ritoccherà terra e rivaluterà il vostro rapporto.
 poi possiamo parlare del fatto che ne valga la pena  o meno...ma mi pare inutile perchè conta solo quello che senti tu.
per me, fino a che stai bravo bravo ad aspettare a lei non passerà proprio per niente


----------



## andrea53 (24 Dicembre 2013)

*ehm...*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Be' Oscu'noi due partiamo avvantaggiati,perche'pensiamo sempre male.e non siamo buonisti,quindi ci abbiamo preso qua',come in altri casi.Ma sai cosa mi stupisce??solo il pensare ad una relazione MI-FI..ma dico fanno 295km a melegnano!!!


attenzione però: 1h:40' col Frecciarossa. 
Il fatto è che lui non ha disponibilità economiche adesso. Concordo con chi dice di stare in campana coi soldi.


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Alcuni mi hanno chiesto come sta andando...
> Da schifo, se vogliamo, come alcuni avevano previsto e come io non speravo.
> E da schifo sto io, dimagrito di 10 chili nel frattempo, sono pelle e ossa con una depressione in aumento.
> Mia moglie aveva detto di averlo lasciato il 12 novembre. La storia era iniziata il 10 ottobre e si era dilatata in 800 sms più due telefonate al giorno.
> ...


coi se ed i ma non si fa la storia.   sicuro è che se invece di stare qui a discorrere di endorfine e scorpioni e altre belinate avessi dato più retta a chi ti consigliava di fare l'uomo, ora tua moglie avrebbe molti meno dubbi a prendere una decisione definitva

PS: ma cos'è, la stagione degli amanti che sparano a salve?  pure questo al massimo dura 3 miunuti e poi gli muore la fava....


----------



## lothar57 (24 Dicembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> attenzione però: 1h:40' col Frecciarossa.
> Il fatto è che lui non ha disponibilità economiche adesso. Concordo con chi dice di stare in campana coi soldi.



vero Andrea,io non viaggio mai in treno,ma credo che comunque costi come l'auto..e per uno senza lavoro...


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> DANNy ti sembrerò cinico e stronzo,ma te la sei cercata in tutto e per tutto.Questo tuo post vorrei dedicarlo al CONTE E A TUTTI  quei moderni che ogni santa volta hanno le verità nelle tasche.....E tu caro Danny a credere a quello che ti conveniva vero?Come ha fatto oscuro?adesso potrei scrivere io l'avevo detto,invece vi invitò a prendere la vita per quello che è.QUANDO UN PATNER CI MANCA DI RISPETTO è FINITA, PUNTO!Non ci sono ne se ne ma,c'è solo la convenienza di persone imbelli di mandare avanti rapporti che non hanno futuro.Quando descrivevo la moglie di DANNY COME DISONESTA E SCORRETTA VI SIETE RISENTITI IN TANTI.QUESTO è IL RISULTATO.President,spider questo è per voi......!


Strad'accordo. Inoltre Danny deve smettetla di considerarla Timida.

Ma timida a fare che????

Tre uomini x volta. Foto nuda a chi le capita. E va pure a raccontare al marito che all'amante dopo tre minuti si ammoscia.

Danny. Non puoi subire tutto questo. Aria. Hai bisogno di aria.


----------



## Eliade (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Alcuni mi hanno chiesto come sta andando...
> Da schifo, se vogliamo, come alcuni avevano previsto e come io non speravo.
> E da schifo sto io, dimagrito di 10 chili nel frattempo, sono pelle e ossa con una depressione in aumento.
> Mia moglie aveva detto di averlo lasciato il 12 novembre. La storia era iniziata il 10 ottobre e si era dilatata in 800 sms più due telefonate al giorno.
> ...


Mi aggiornate sulla prima parte?
Non era quella in cui la moglie aveva un flirt, ma che la cosa non pesava alla coppia...anzi che non doveva essere nulla (ricordo miriadi di sms...) ma anzi che doveva rafforzare la coppia?
Credo stia facendo confusione con le storie...:unhappy:


----------



## erab (24 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> coi se ed i ma non si fa la storia.   sicuro è che se invece di stare qui a discorrere di endorfine e scorpioni e altre belinate avessi dato più retta a chi ti consigliava di fare l'uomo, ora tua moglie avrebbe molti meno dubbi a prendere una decisione definitva
> 
> PS: *ma cos'è, la stagione degli amanti che sparano a salve?  pure questo al massimo dura 3 miunuti e poi gli muore la fava....*


Personalmente credo sia l' ennesima balla, questa volta con lo scopo di indorare la pillola.


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi aggiornate sulla prima parte?
> Non era quella in cui la moglie aveva un flirt, ma che la cosa non pesava alla coppia...anzi che non doveva essere nulla (ricordo miriadi di sms...) ma anzi che doveva rafforzare la coppia?
> Credo stia facendo confusione con le storie...:unhappy:


Piu' o meno. Era la moglie timida che da ragazza scopava con tre poi ha scelto Danny.


----------



## andrea53 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sulla prima: FALSO
> Sulla seconda: che amici sarebbero?
> Sulla terza: DISCUTIBILE





danny ha detto:


> Prima: La vedi negli orari stabiliti.
> Seconda: coppie con bambini, la maggior parte. Che frequentiamo insieme.
> terza: nella quasi totalità dei casi è così.





PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Le passerà. Ci sarà la fase apicale della crocerossina, ma se te ne vai un po', le passerà. Poi guarda il lato pratico: ste cose (telefonate, sms, motel, viaggi) richiedono disponibilitá economica. Quella di lui è finita. Fai attenzione al rischio che lei non gli passi soldi.





danielacala ha detto:


> QUOTO!
> 
> Difenditi adesso Danny...Oscuro aveva visto lungo.





Minerva ha detto:


> anche volendo considerare la cosa alla luce di un marito che vuol tenersi questa moglie in questo momento tu sei un ostacolo, al massimo sei trasparente e allontani il momento in cui potrebbe tornare da te.
> per riaverla devi farle sentire la paura di perderti.solo allora , forse , ritoccherà terra e rivaluterà il vostro rapporto.
> poi possiamo parlare del fatto che ne valga la pena  o meno...ma mi pare inutile perchè conta solo quello che senti tu.
> per me, fino a che stai bravo bravo ad aspettare a lei non passerà proprio per niente


Vedi, ci sono degli strumenti (cattivi, anche, ma adeguati alle situazioni) che puoi utilizzare per difenderti. Alcuni legali, come l'agenzia investigativa (perché solo quella può certificare i comportamenti fedifraghi, se lo facessi tu sarebbero invalide e scivoleresti nelle more della violazione della privacy); l'altro in questa situazione potrebbe anche (non dico chiederle dei soldi) ma farsi pagare pranzi, motel eccetera; se certifichi che lei t'inganna e distoglie risorse dalla famiglia per l'amante, per lei sarà molto più insidiosa un'eventuale causa di separazione. Anche per l'assegnazione della figlia. Insomma, la devi spaventare, perdio! Sino ad oggi è stata troppo tranquilla... E poi: le donne ti dicono: finché stai lì è peggio, falle sperimentare in qualche modo la tua assenza, se puoi. Ascoltale, loro sono più "fini" nell'intuito di quanto lo siamo noi uomini. Se deve finire, finirà comunque, ma renditi autoritario, ne hai tutto il diritto. Per questo non servono scenate, ma scelte fatte con durezza.


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Personalmente credo sia l' ennesima balla, questa volta con lo scopo di indorare la pillola.


Io non sono un uomo. Vi consola pensare che all'altro non funziona?

A me non cambierebbe di una virgola l'incaxxatura per il tradimento. Anzi.


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Disincantata*



disincantata ha detto:


> Strad'accordo. Inoltre Danny deve smettetla di considerarla Timida.
> 
> Ma timida a fare che????
> 
> ...


Quando mi SONO PERMESSO di scrivere che la moglie di danny non mi sembrava timida....tutt'altro...le solite grandi teste di cazzo,mi hanno sparato rossi a volontà....!Forse qui dentro sarebbe ora di incominciare a distinguere fra chi capisce le dinamiche di vita,perchè sta in mezzo alla gente 24 ore su 24,e chi non perde occasione di sparare cazzate perchè della vita  non ha capito ancora un cazzo e crede che tutti i matrimoni siano schifosi come il proprio....!Mi ricordo i compiacimenti fra danny ed il conte...!


----------



## lunaiena (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Alcuni mi hanno chiesto come sta andando...
> Da schifo, se vogliamo, come alcuni avevano previsto e come io non speravo.
> E da schifo sto io, dimagrito di 10 chili nel frattempo, sono pelle e ossa con una depressione in aumento.
> Mia moglie aveva detto di averlo lasciato il 12 novembre. La storia era iniziata il 10 ottobre e si era dilatata in 800 sms più due telefonate al giorno.
> ...


le persone cambiano e grazie al cielo si rinnovano 

Non devi stare a guardare la tua vita che si sgretola


----------



## lothar57 (24 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Personalmente credo sia l' ennesima balla, questa volta con lo scopo di indorare la pillola.



ovvio sig.Orso...e'cosa avrebbe potuto dire???''e'un'amante fantastico''?????????povero Danny.....


----------



## andrea53 (24 Dicembre 2013)

*E infatti...*



lothar57 ha detto:


> vero Andrea,io non viaggio mai in treno,ma credo che comunque costi come l'auto..e per uno senza lavoro...


io farei attenzione a che non paghi o a che non viaggi lei.


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Luna*



lunaiena ha detto:


> le persone cambiano e grazie al cielo si rinnovano
> 
> Non devi stare a guardare la tua vita che si sgretola


Si rinnovano?chiamiamolo rinnovamento a me sembra solo un barbaro imputtanimento....!


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Personalmente credo sia l' ennesima balla, questa volta con lo scopo di indorare la pillola.


personalmente non credo che sia la prima volta che la moglie di Danny se la fa con qualcuno, più probabile che sia la prima volta che si sente "innamorata"


----------



## andrea53 (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Come hai fatto*



disincantata ha detto:


> Io non sono un uomo. Vi consola pensare che all'altro non funziona?
> 
> A me non cambierebbe di una virgola l'incaxxatura per il tradimento. Anzi.



a esprimere così bene i miei stessi pensieri? io avrei fatto le valige in un millisecondo.


----------



## Eliade (24 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Piu' o meno. Era la moglie timida che da ragazza scopava con tre poi ha scelto Danny.


Alla faccia del cazzo....


Comunque, SECONDO ME, se troppo accondiscendente. 
Sono andata a rileggermi qualcosa della vecchia discussione....

E' iniziato con un flirt...e tu hai lasciato a lei la scelta se continuare o no. Lei a continuato e tu le sei stato accanto...:unhappy:
Ti dice di aspettare qualche giorno che ti confesserà?
Ma che cazzo dice? E tu aspetti pure? 
Hai aspettato sempre che lei facesse i proprio comodi...non credi sia ora di passare un po' all'azione?
Non so del tipo o esci fuori di casa per qualche giorno, oppure chiusura totale nei suoi confronti (non le parli, non l'ascolti, al massimo "come vuoi", "si ok", niente rapporti, niente carezze, no sms, no chiamate, niente di nulla, etc)... 
La stai rincorrendo da quando è iniziato il tutto, e lei ha fatto i propri comodi mentre tu le sei stato dietro, ignorandoti completamente (tranne quando doveva piangere o usarti) ...magari sarebbe ora che lei alzasse il sedere e seguisse te, magari così si tiene impegnata e non lo pensa, magari si rende davvero conto che può perderti. Nella peggiore delle ipotesi lo userebbe come pretesto per lasciarti (ma ne dubito visto il soggetto che ha costantemente bisogno di sentirti al centro dell'attenzione di qualcuno/qualcosa).
Altro che timida...


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Sicuro*



perplesso ha detto:


> personalmente non credo che sia la prima volta che la moglie di Danny se la fa con qualcuno, più probabile che sia la prima volta che si sente "innamorata"


Sono sicuro anche di questo,con tutto il rispetto,credo proprio che la signora ai piselli gli da del tu....!


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo una nottata del cazzo, passata per me insonne, mia moglie è venuta da me, mi ha abbracciato, mi ha chiesto scusa per tutto quello che ha fatto.
> Mi ha giurato che non andrà mai più con lui a letto, l'ha giurato su nostra figlia e sui suoi genitori.
> E che vuole ricominciare, di darle fiducia.
> Io sono estenuato. Ho paura di imbarcarmi di nuovo in un'altra situazione che mi metta a dura prova, ma ho una figlia e per quanto sia diventata ormai troppo pesante la cosa, sarà l'ultima volta, glielo ho detto, ma ho accettato.
> ...


Danny. SE AVESSE SCOPATO BENE TI AVREBBE LASCIATO?

Pazzesco. Non si vergogna solo a parlarne?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si rinnovano?chiamiamolo rinnovamento a me sembra solo un barbaro imputtanimento....!



Machisenefrega...
si vede che nella sua condizione di donna perfetta non ci stava più bene...
È Denny che in questo caso non riesce a cambiare visione e spera in un 
rinsavimento ...
che non avverrà senza una presa di posizione ...

auguri


----------



## Eliade (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo una nottata del cazzo, passata per me insonne, mia moglie è venuta da me, mi ha abbracciato, mi ha chiesto scusa per tutto quello che ha fatto.
> Mi ha giurato che non andrà mai più con lui a letto, l'ha giurato su nostra figlia e sui suoi genitori.
> E che vuole ricominciare, di darle fiducia.
> Io sono estenuato. Ho paura di imbarcarmi di nuovo in un'altra situazione che mi metta a dura prova, ma ho una figlia e per quanto sia diventata ormai troppo pesante la cosa, sarà l'ultima volta, glielo ho detto, ma ho accettato.
> ...


Potresti dirle di giurare sulla sulla patata e sul suo sedere invece che sulla FIGLIA...tanto per farti un esempio...
E' stato talmente peggiore che non riesce a lasciarlo, ma per favore....


----------



## andrea53 (24 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Danny. SE AVESSE SCOPATO BENE TI AVREBBE LASCIATO?
> 
> Pazzesco. Non si vergogna solo a parlarne?



:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2013)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Quando mi SONO PERMESSO di scrivere che la moglie di danny non mi sembrava timida....tutt'altro...le solite grandi teste di cazzo,mi hanno sparato rossi a volontà....!Forse qui dentro sarebbe ora di incominciare a distinguere fra chi capisce le dinamiche di vita,perchè sta in mezzo alla gente 24 ore su 24,e chi non perde occasione di sparare cazzate perchè della vita  non ha capito ancora un cazzo e crede che tutti i matrimoni siano schifosi come il proprio....!Mi ricordo i compiacimenti fra danny ed il conte...!


il problema qui è la priorità che si è dato Danny.

Lo ha scritto e lo sta scrivendo tuttora,per lui l'incubo vero è la separazione,il divorzio.  NON il motel

non credo che tutto sommato gli dia fastidio l'idea del motel in sè,quanto l'insieme delle cose che ha raccontato e che denunciano in modo concorde,inequivoco e costante che la moglie di sto tizio si sia "innamorata" e che per lui possa voler sfasciare il matrimonio.

come scritto anche ad Erab,io non credo che sia il primo tradimento della moglie (parliamo pur sempre di una donna che lo ha "scelto" nel mazzo di 3 stalloni e di una che prima dice di andare in vacanza con le amiche e poi esce fuori che se la faceva anche con loro),credo che stavolta la moglie volesse essere beccata.

per capire come reagiva Danny.    non credo assolutamente che lei voglia separarsi,vuole tornare all'inizio di questa storia,quando chiedeva il permesso a Danny per uscire col ganzo.

perchè questo è: lei è una che vuole il permesso del marito per uscire col ganzo


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Luna*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Machisenefrega...
> si vede che nella sua condizione di donna perfetta non ci stava più bene...
> È Denny che in questo caso non riesce a cambiare visione e spera in un
> rinsavimento ...
> ...


Insomma:rotfl:,guarda che per noi uomini non è il massimo scoprire di non avere accanto un moglie timidina,ma un'ammaccacazzi!


----------



## erab (24 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non sono un uomo. Vi consola pensare che all'altro non funziona?
> 
> A me non cambierebbe di una virgola l'incaxxatura per il tradimento. Anzi.


No, ma quando fai un danno cerchi sempre di minimizzarlo.


----------



## erab (24 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio sig.Orso...e'cosa avrebbe potuto dire???''e'un'amante fantastico''?????????povero Danny.....


Solo una precisazione, trattasi di "Diavolo Ursino" e non di "Orso"


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche volendo considerare la cosa alla luce di un marito che vuol tenersi questa moglie in questo momento tu sei un ostacolo, al massimo sei trasparente e allontani il momento in cui potrebbe tornare da te.
> per riaverla devi farle sentire la paura di perderti.solo allora , forse , ritoccherà terra e rivaluterà il vostro rapporto.
> poi possiamo parlare del fatto che ne valga la pena  o meno...ma mi pare inutile perchè conta solo quello che senti tu.
> per me, fino a che stai bravo bravo ad aspettare a lei non passerà proprio per niente


Concordo su tutto.


----------



## erab (24 Dicembre 2013)

Danny, riassumendo le varie posizioni, sarebbe ora che tu cominciassi a tirare calci in culo.


----------



## mic (24 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha lavorato bene cosa?Ha dato una possibilità di ripresa a chi?Neanche è andato a scandagliare bene,si è solo pronato e fatto prendere per il culo ancora una volta,e piantiamola con questo perbenismo.e basta.Era evidente ci fosse dell'altro.Adesso fra depilazioni e mothel scrive che è pentita..mi raccomando tutti a crederci vero?che schifo!!!!


Sottoscrio ciò che ho già detto...non ha sbagliato.

Ha dato fiducia, ha provato.
Dall'altra parte non è stata accettata...ora deve continuare con questa visione.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Vedi, ci sono degli strumenti (cattivi, anche, ma adeguati alle situazioni) che puoi utilizzare per difenderti. Alcuni legali, come l'agenzia investigativa (perché solo quella può certificare i comportamenti fedifraghi, se lo facessi tu sarebbero invalide e scivoleresti nelle more della violazione della privacy); l'altro in questa situazione potrebbe anche (non dico chiederle dei soldi) ma farsi pagare pranzi, motel eccetera; se certifichi che lei t'inganna e distoglie risorse dalla famiglia per l'amante, per lei sarà molto più insidiosa un'eventuale causa di separazione. *Anche per l'assegnazione della figlia*. Insomma, la devi spaventare, perdio! Sino ad oggi è stata troppo tranquilla... E poi: le donne ti dicono: finché stai lì è peggio, falle sperimentare in qualche modo la tua assenza, se puoi. Ascoltale, loro sono più "fini" nell'intuito di quanto lo siamo noi uomini. Se deve finire, finirà comunque, ma renditi autoritario, ne hai tutto il diritto. Per questo non servono scenate, ma scelte fatte con durezza.



L'addebito, sì, può cambiare un pò le cose. Ma NON l'affido dei figli.
Sarebbe con ogni probabilità congiunto, con tempo della bambina diviso approssimativamente a metà.


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Erab*



erab ha detto:


> Danny, riassumendo le varie posizioni, sarebbe ora che tu cominciassi a tirare calci in culo.


Doveva farlo da subito!


----------



## lothar57 (24 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Solo una precisazione, trattasi di "Diavolo Ursino" e non di "Orso"




il  terrore  di Castel Nuovo Ne'Monti....o di Brescello???


----------



## mic (24 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche volendo considerare la cosa alla luce di un marito che vuol tenersi questa moglie in questo momento tu sei un ostacolo, al massimo sei trasparente e allontani il momento in cui potrebbe tornare da te.
> per riaverla devi farle sentire la paura di perderti.solo allora , forse , ritoccherà terra e rivaluterà il vostro rapporto.
> poi possiamo parlare del fatto che ne valga la pena  o meno...ma mi pare inutile perchè conta solo quello che senti tu.
> per me, fino a che stai bravo bravo ad aspettare a lei non passerà proprio per ninte


quoto


----------



## lunaiena (24 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma:rotfl:,guarda che per noi uomini non è il massimo scoprire di non avere accanto un moglie timidina,ma un'ammaccacazzi!



E neanche per noi donne non è il massimo scoprire che il marito 
non ti considera più un'ammazzacazzi (anche se il cazzo ammazzato è solo il suo )
ma ti considera una mammina


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Luna*



lunaiena ha detto:


> E neanche per noi donne non è il massimo scoprire che il marito
> non ti considera più un'ammazzacazzi (anche se il cazzo ammazzato è solo il suo )
> ma ti considera una mammina


E hai ragione pure tu,pèrò basta parlarne...non è il massimo scoprire che la timidina finisce depilata dentro un mothel culo all'aria....!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma una donna del genere quale credibilità può avere?non è più credibile,può dire qualsiasi cosa,io non gli crederei più....!


Ciao cla... In effetti il troppo stroppia e danny ci sta rimettendo in salute deve dare uno stop e riprendersi poi valuterà


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ne ha avuti tre in tutta la vita con rapporti completi, quattro con me.
> Due insieme a me quando era meno che ventenne e ruotava su tre storie insieme, il quarto questo dicembre


Due in contemporanea a te all'inizio della storia? Eh ma allora è recidiva :singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> a esprimere così bene i miei stessi pensieri? io avrei fatto le valige in un millisecondo.


Sara' l'anno di nascita. La ricostruzione del dopoguerra. Concretezza.

Mi spiace tu sia solo a Natale. Auguri Andrea53.

Verita'?  non vedo l'ora arrivi il tre gennaio x tornare qui.

Sono in aeroporto x tornare a casa. Gia' mi manca il mio mare.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E hai ragione pure tu,pèrò basta parlarne...non è il massimo scoprire che la timidina finisce depilata dentro un mothel culo all'aria....!


certo soprattutto se con te era piuttosto scimmietta


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

E' cosi grave NON depilarsi la farfallina?

Mai fatto.

So che le miie figlie lo fanno.

Mio marito non ha mai reclamato.

Non vorrei scoprire che oggi sia indispensabile e ....


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' cosi grave NON depilarsi la farfallina?
> 
> Mai fatto.
> 
> ...



Naaaa, tranquilla.

Però se non l'hai mai fatto perchè non provare? Mica per un lui, per te.

Io a un certo punto ho provato a metterla più "in ordine", e devo dire che MI sono piaciuta così tanto che ora, se potessi, farei la depilazione laser per restare così per sempre, senza rimpianto alcuno.


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

Pet lui non lo farei mai. L'ha conosciuta com'e'.



Mi chiedevo in considerazione dell'altro. Molto piu' giovane e non so com'e' abituato.

Pero' non ho notato turbamenti. Giusto per il futuro. Ahahah


----------



## realista1 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Sono convinto che la nostra Civiltà stia diventando troppo evoluta, per noi piccoli esseri umani. Danny, le persone che si comportano come tua moglie, vanno gonfiate come zampogne. E se hai qualche remora, perchè è donna, perchè è madre, allora, dal momento che mi è sembrato di capire che l'amante è concupito non già come feticcio-voglia di evadere, ma proprio come persona fisica, allora allontanalo da lei e stai a vedere cosa succede. Come? Beh il metodo più diretto e aspettarlo in un posto e...gonfiarlo come una zampogna: in fondo è Natale, il periodo è quello giusto.


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*E si*



realista1 ha detto:


> Sono convinto che la nostra Civiltà stia diventando troppo evoluta, per noi piccoli esseri umani. Danny, le persone che si comportano come tua moglie, vanno gonfiate come zampogne. E se hai qualche remora, perchè è donna, perchè è madre, allora, dal momento che mi è sembrato di capire che l'amante è concupito non già come feticcio-voglia di evadere, ma proprio come persona fisica, allora allontanalo da lei e stai a vedere cosa succede. Come? Beh il metodo più diretto e aspettarlo in un posto e...gonfiarlo come una zampogna: in fondo è Natale, il periodo è quello giusto.


E siamo passati alle zampogne....!Fargli trovare le valigie con el sue cose fuori la porta no vero?bisogna per forza perdere la propria dignità di uomo?


----------



## realista1 (24 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E siamo passati alle zampogne....!Fargli trovare le valigie con el sue cose fuori la porta no vero?bisogna per forza perdere la propria dignità di uomo?


Beccare l'amante della moglie e dirgli di togliersi dalle scatole per sempre (con poche parole supportate da fatti concreti) non significa perdere la dignità. Io credo che non avrei lo stomaco per accettare quello che sta accettando Danny, ma non tutti siamo uguali. Sarebbe importante che una volta superato questo scoglio (se ci riuscirà), Danny la faccia pagare anche alla moglie, magari con calma.....


----------



## sheldon (24 Dicembre 2013)

*non è vero*

che l'altro sia rimasto senza soldi,gli hanno dato come incentivo all'esodo una annualita'.
Ma questo non è un problema.Tua moglie ha giurato che non ci andra' piu' a letto o che non lo sentira' piu' perchè ha chiuso?Perchè c'è una bella differenza fra le due promesse,sempre che Danny voglia ancora crederle.


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



realista1 ha detto:


> Beccare l'amante della moglie e dirgli di togliersi dalle scatole per sempre (con poche parole supportate da fatti concreti) non significa perdere la dignità. Io credo che non avrei lo stomaco per accettare quello che sta accettando Danny, ma non tutti siamo uguali. Sarebbe importante che una volta superato questo scoglio (se ci riuscirà), Danny la faccia pagare anche alla moglie, magari con calma.....


L'amante della moglie non c'entra nulla.La stronza è la moglie.Senza alzare mani,basterebbe solo accompagnarla alla porta....!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Le passerà. Ci sarà la fase apicale della crocerossina, ma se te ne vai un po', le passerà. Poi guarda il lato pratico: ste cose (telefonate, sms, motel, viaggi) richiedono disponibilitá economica. Quella di lui è finita. Fai attenzione al rischio che lei non gli passi soldi.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Grande...

Danny è troppo spaventato dall'avere la donna infigata...
Ma dato che l'altro è uno sfigatone cronico...
Ben presto sarà lei ridotta come il figliol prodigo no?

Il punto è...
Accetto questa esperienza che sta attraversando mia moglie o non ce la faccio?

Quella sui soldi te l'appoggio.

E mi chiedo una donna innamorata
o succube di una persona?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche volendo considerare la cosa alla luce di un marito che vuol tenersi questa moglie in questo momento tu sei un ostacolo, al massimo sei trasparente e allontani il momento in cui potrebbe tornare da te.
> per riaverla devi farle sentire la paura di perderti.solo allora , forse , ritoccherà terra e rivaluterà il vostro rapporto.
> poi possiamo parlare del fatto che ne valga la pena  o meno...ma mi pare inutile perchè conta solo quello che senti tu.
> per me, fino a che stai bravo bravo ad aspettare a lei non passerà proprio per niente



NO.
Per me no.
Con il terrorismo affettivo non si guadagna niente.

Il massimo è...
Fai quel cazzo che ti pare...
Io resto al mio posto...
E vediamo come sarà quando tornerai...

Bisogna che lei da sola si renda conto di certe cose...


----------



## sheldon (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Qualsiasi decisione tu prenda*

l'idea di pararsi con delle prove "certificate" è comunque da percorrere.
Anche se uno pensa di non dovervi mai ricorrere perchè non  intraprendera' mai una separazione,non costa nulla,....se ci sono questi precedenti,è meglio farlo.
Vedila cosi',andasse male,tutto questo ti servirebbe per avere piu' risorse per trascorrere del tempo con tua figlia.
Quanti uomini continuano a pagare mutui per appartamenti dove convivono nuovi compagni,rimanendo il marito di turno "obbigato" a risiedere in un monolocale dove magari non puo'  ospitare i figli per una notte.
Vedi Danny,purtroppo nella vita uno pensa "a me non capitera  mai" ,adesso non pensare di nuovo al "non ci separeremo mai",puo' succedere,l'hai sperimentato purtroppo sulla tua pelle,...almeno sii intelligente....paratelo!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> coi se ed i ma non si fa la storia.   sicuro è che se invece di stare qui a discorrere di endorfine e scorpioni e altre belinate avessi dato più retta a chi ti consigliava di fare l'uomo, ora tua moglie avrebbe molti meno dubbi a prendere una decisione definitva
> 
> PS: ma cos'è, la stagione degli amanti che sparano a salve?  pure questo al massimo dura 3 miunuti e poi gli muore la fava....


Per me lui 
è stato UOMO 
anche troppo...

Facile parlare per chi una moglie non ce l'ha mai avuta eh?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero Andrea,io non viaggio mai in treno,ma credo che comunque costi come l'auto..e per uno senza lavoro...


E costa la freccia eh?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> le persone cambiano e grazie al cielo si rinnovano
> 
> Non devi stare a guardare la tua vita che si sgretola


Ma sta lì la sfida no?
Essere arditi

Il motto degli arditi
"Oltre la morte"


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E costa la freccia eh?



parecchio!


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Certamente*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me lui
> è stato UOMO
> anche troppo...
> 
> Facile parlare per chi una moglie non ce l'ha mai avuta eh?


Certamente uomo come te...paro paro.Infatti danny è contentissimo di come ha agito..:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me lui
> è stato UOMO
> anche troppo...
> 
> Facile parlare per chi una moglie non ce l'ha mai avuta eh?


Perchè tu hai una moglie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto.


Infatti spaventandoti
i tuoi detrattori ti hanno fatto sputare sangue vero?

Rifletti su quante cazzate
hai fatto nella vita

perchè spaventata....

E co ce vo ce vo eh?

Anche se siamo amici
e ti voglio una montagna di bene...

Pensa a cosa hai dovuto passare 
e a quanto hai pagato per le tue paure...

Con le intimidazioni, i ricatti e le paure non si combina NIENTE.

Ma porca troia
Io fossi Danny,,,

Fai come credi cara, NON MI INTERESSA....

E mi faccio la mia vita...

Accetto la sfida di vedere che cazzo riuscirà a combinare con sto bell'imbusto...


----------



## Gian (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Io lo scoprivo facilmente, sono *metodico nella classificazione dei miei file.* Poi ha cominciato a chiedermi una chiavetta usb, dove si attaccava sul Mac etc. Un giorno riapro il mio mac e vedo altro casino, l'affronto bleffando un po', facendo finta di aver capito tutto e lei si mette a piangere, confessa che lui c'è ancora.


ciao Danny , scusa sempre la franchezza ma tu sei metodico nel pestarti le balle con un martello molto
doloroso.
Ti avevo detto e ripetuto di non controllare più nulla. Ti stai rovinando da solo.
Il tradimento ? Sarebbe causa di addebito, se ti va bene in tribunale e se riesci a provarlo, e poi per cosa?
tu sai bene della vostra situazione patrimoniale.

quanto alla separazione, qui tanti ne parlano, dico: ma quanto è bello fare il frocio col culo degli altri.
perchè qui dentro quelli (mariti) che hanno avuto davvero i coglioni per separarsi sono davvero mosche
bianche.
Pensaci bene e poi ripensaci bene, poi vai da un avvocato, che te lo spiega lui per benino...

buon Natale. Il resto lo sai...

PS vedo che ti hanno anche consigliato di menarla....ma che consiglio intelligente :unhappy:
fenomenale....due belle manette, così iniziamo bene il 2014.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> ciao Danny , scusa sempre la franchezza ma tu sei metodico nel pestarti le balle con un martello molto
> doloroso.
> Ti avevo detto e ripetuto di non controllare più nulla. Ti stai rovinando da solo.
> Il tradimento ? Sarebbe causa di addebito, se ti va bene in tribunale e se riesci a provarlo, e poi per cosa?
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Più che altro per noi mariti
separarsi è darsi martellate sui coglioni eh?

E io non ci sto a perdere mia moglie

solo perchè ha ciulato con un altro...

Affronterei la separazione
solo se non la sopportassi più...


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti spaventandoti
> i tuoi detrattori ti hanno fatto sputare sangue vero?
> 
> Rifletti su quante cazzate
> ...



Scusa, non sono d'accordo.

Perchè qua, il punto è che è chiaro che 'sta sbandata è una cazzata.
Ma se continua, danny rischia di spezzarsi.
Danny ama sua moglie... riesci ad essere forte fino a un certo punto, poi qualcosa rischia di rompersi.
Come può aiutare la moglie a svegliarsi?
Secchiata d'acqua.

Il mio caso era diverso.
Sono cose diversissime.

Io non vedevo l'ora di scappare via da mio marito, anche se non lo volevo ammettere.
E i miei errori non sono stati causati dalla paura, ma dalla debolezza. Dall'ascoltare dieci altre persone e non me.
Sì, avevo paura, una paura folle, vivevo e mangiavo e respiravo terrore. E visto che c'erano dieci voci che urlavano, non potevo accontentare nessuno, facevo ciò che altri mi spingevano a fare e sbagliavo sempre. E l'errore alla fine era cmq mio.

Ma non c'entra un tubo con quello che sta succedendo qui... 

E tu stesso ogni tanto scrivi... "cara certo fai quello che vuoi, quella è la porta... non son sicuro di esserci però quando decidi di tornare".
Nons ei per l'accettazione passiva totale e perpetua.

Ma Danny non vuole semplicemente avere la sua vita. Vuole sua moglie, la donna che ama. Allora, aspettare e basta non è detto sia la scelta migliore.


----------



## Gian (24 Dicembre 2013)

:up::up::up:
infatti, la legge ora è tutta dalla parte delle madri,
perdi soldi, casa e figli....ed
ecco il martello da autocarrozziere direttamente sulle balle. 
Molto dolore !!!

http://www.meaweb.it/open2b/var/catalog/images/142/0-fe108f57-350.jpg


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Gian*



Gian ha detto:


> ciao Danny , scusa sempre la franchezza ma tu sei metodico nel pestarti le balle con un martello molto
> doloroso.
> Ti avevo detto e ripetuto di non controllare più nulla. Ti stai rovinando da solo.
> Il tradimento ? Sarebbe causa di addebito, se ti va bene in tribunale e se riesci a provarlo, e poi per cosa?
> ...


Ma si',danny accompagnala tu ai prossimi incontri,compragli i preservativi extra longe,lei in mothel a farsi squartare le natiche e tu in macchina ad ascoltare un bel peppino di capri d'annata....ma siiiii daiiiii!:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> infatti, la legge ora è tutta dalla parte delle madri,
> *perdi soldi, casa e figli....e*d
> ecco il martello da autocarrozziere direttamente sulle balle.
> Molto dolore !!!



Sfatiamo questa che è, almeno ora, una leggenda urbana...


----------



## mic (24 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Grande...
> 
> Danny è troppo spaventato dall'avere la donna infigata...
> ...


Concordo. Alla fine è tutto qui.


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Danny*

Danny ti saluto,ti lascio a personaggi più titolati di me,che ci hanno visto lungo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:....in bocca al lupo...


----------



## mic (24 Dicembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> si si....ahahahahah
> leggenda *metropolitana*, caso mai...
> Come si vede che sei donna e mamma separata...arrivati i soldini dell'ex ante Natale ?


Rosso mio.


----------



## mic (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti spaventandoti
> i tuoi detrattori ti hanno fatto sputare sangue vero?
> 
> Rifletti su quante cazzate
> ...


devi capire che non tutti riescono a vederla come te.
lui non credo voglia questo, non lo ha mai dello.
lui vorrebbe solo che la cosa passasse alla moglie prima che la cosa gli sfugga di mano.
purtroppo non credo reggerà.
per cui, cominci a pensare alla propria strada, senza considerare la moglie che ora ne ha un'altra.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> si si....ahahahahah
> leggenda *metropolitana*, caso mai...
> Come si vede che sia donna e mamma separata...arrivati i soldini dell'ex ante Natale ?



bè, l'ho detto proprio perchè so, come madre separata, e conoscendo altri casi come il mio.

Non ricevo soldi dal mio ex, neppure mezzo. E guadagno meno di lui, e ho più spese di lui. E lui ha un lavoro fisso, io sono precaria.
La casa è rimasta a lui. Ok, il nostro caso era particolare, con svariate complicazioni.

Ma adesso, se la moglie lavora, l'assegno di mantenimento a lei, non lo si dà più. Il numero di casi in cui lui deve corrispondere a lei, a lei personalmente, un assegno, sono tipo un quarto dei casi di separazione.
Succede quando lui guadagna un fottio di soldi in più, o quando lei non lavora.

Se i figli passano la maggior parte del tempo con la madre, il padre verserà assegno di mantenimento PER LORO. Ma se, come accade sempre più spesso, i figli passano metà tempo con uno e metà con l'altro, si contribuisce alle spese alla pari.

Certo, le cose dipendono molto da come si gestisce la separazione, quanto stronza è lei, quanto stronzo è lui, che avvocati, che giudice.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Rosso mio.



Hai ragione.

Infatti ho controllato e dire leggenda urbana è corretto, assieme a leggenda metropolitana e anche a leggenda contemporanea (grazie wiki).


----------



## marietto (24 Dicembre 2013)

sheldon ha detto:


> l'idea di pararsi con delle prove "certificate" è comunque da percorrere.
> Anche se uno pensa di non dovervi mai ricorrere perchè non  intraprendera' mai una separazione,non costa nulla,....se ci sono questi precedenti,è meglio farlo.
> Vedila cosi',andasse male,tutto questo ti servirebbe per avere piu' risorse per trascorrere del tempo con tua figlia.
> Quanti uomini continuano a pagare mutui per appartamenti dove convivono nuovi compagni,rimanendo il marito di turno "obbigato" a risiedere in un monolocale dove magari non puo'  ospitare i figli per una notte.
> Vedi Danny,purtroppo nella vita uno pensa "a me non capitera  mai" ,adesso non pensare di nuovo al "non ci separeremo mai",puo' succedere,l'hai sperimentato purtroppo sulla tua pelle,...almeno sii intelligente....paratelo!!!!!!


Quotone. 
Danny, adesso niente minacce e niente spaventi. Non dirle niente e vola da un avvocato appena possibile. Fatti consigliare sulla linea da seguire e sull'eventuale utilizzo di un'agenzia investigativa autorizzata.
Tieni presente che non escluderei che tua moglie abbia già sondato in merito, potresti trovarti impreparato con una causa di separazione intentata da lei. 
Quindi PARATI IL CULO ed una volta che avrai predisposto le tue mosse per prepararti al peggio, pensa a cosa vuoi fare per riprenderti la moglie o mandarla a quel paese. Ma prima copriti il più possibile dal punto di vista legale


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> devi capire che non tutti riescono a vederla come te.
> lui non credo voglia questo, non lo ha mai dello.
> lui vorrebbe solo che la cosa passasse alla moglie prima che la cosa gli sfugga di mano.
> purtroppo non credo reggerà.
> per cui, cominci a pensare alla propria strada, senza considerare la moglie che ora ne ha un'altra.


Ma lo so...
E lungi da me imporre la mia visione delle cose...
Ma la moglie ha una strada

O un vicolo cieco?

Che cosa disse mia moglie quella volta?

Occhio che questa ti è entrata nel cervello
Occhio che tu ti stai cacciando dentro un tunnel
Stai attento che alla fine del quale non ci sia io
che stufa di sopportare ti mollo un sonoro vai a fare in culo...

Ma porca troia
Quando abbiamo il cervello oberato da altre persone
ci "dimentichiamo" di chi abbiamo al nostro fianco

E che cosa capita
Porca troia?

Che quando il cervello si è liberato
ci ritorna in mente che avevamo una persona al nostro fianco

E paffete, ma guarda lei non c'è più...

Ed è lì cazzo che a te ti si apre la via del ritorno

Sei tu quello che si deve mettere alla ricerca...

E che non ti capiti di finire come Pinocchio no?
Cosa trova Pinocchio ad un certo punto sulla strada?

la lapide della fatina buona
morta di crepacuore...

Da un lato a me dispiace un casino per Danny,
dall'altro mi dico...

Oh mio Signore ti ringrazio
che non sono mai riuscito a legarmi con una donna in questo modo qui...

Poi che cosa volete che cazzo vi dica io?

Per me l'esperienza traumatica e lo strizzamento di coglioni
è stato il cancro di mia moglie no?

Ok non ho avuto una moglie che fa come quella di Danny
( che manco me ne accorgerei)

Ma ho passato quell'anno terribile...

E non se ne esce mai.
Nessun medico oggi ti dice sei guarita: NESSUNO.

Ma ti dicono
Questi sono tutti i controlli periodici da fare...

E sta roba...
Cambia di molto le carte in tavola...

Mica possiamo permetterci di pensare ad una vecchiaia assieme no?

Io dico solo...
Ste donne, ste mogli...

Sono UMANE...
E può succedere anche a loro
di invaghirsi di qualcuno, di innamorarsi, di fare le pazze....ecc..ecc..ecc...

E non sono disposto a considerarle male per questo...

Tutto lì...

Per me sono episodi che possono capitare in una vita matrimoniale a lungo termine...

Momenti de mona
Innamoramenti de coa...

Et similia...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Alcuni mi hanno chiesto come sta andando...
> 
> (...)


La vita è fatta di scelte. Tu cosa vuoi dalla vita? Rispondi ed agisci secondo questa risposta, senza guardare indietro.

Io la lascerei, ma se avessi figli, la manderei via anziché andarmene io. Senza storie ovviamente. Perché dove c'è tradimento, c'è anche la condizione che l'ha favorito.

Io le metterei i sacchi delle sue cose davanti la porta, e attaccato a un fiocchetto natalizio una breve lettera: "Ciao cara, pensavo fosse la soluzione migliore che non ci vediamo per un po'. Buon Natale anche a te."

Non c'è migliore addio che quello. Garantito.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La vita è fatta di scelte. Tu cosa vuoi dalla vita? Rispondi ed agisci secondo questa risposta, senza guardare indietro.
> 
> Io la lascerei, ma se avessi figli, la manderei via anziché andarmene io. Senza storie ovviamente. Perché dove c'è tradimento, c'è anche la condizione che l'ha favorito.
> 
> ...



A parte il piccolo dettaglio che non si può fare, legalmente.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A parte il piccolo dettaglio che non si può fare, legalmente.


Vero?

Ma lui tentava di ribaltare la cultura sacco di immondizie no?

Insomma dei lei vorrebbe tenersi buono il maritino e buono l'amico no?
Ma ha solo combinato dei casini...

Poi ci ho pensato...

Fossi io non lo farei per pigrizia...

Troppo lavoro da fare....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A parte il piccolo dettaglio che non si può fare, legalmente.


Anche tradire non si può fare, legalmente 

Non è più reato, ma comunque è la peggiore cosa che puoi fare a qualcuno che si fida di te. Fra ladri, è normale tradirsi a vicenda, ma in famiglia?

Poi sai che ti dico? Può essere anche illegale, ma intanto fallo. Poi se mi vuole denunciare, può farlo. Con le cause 10 anni, sai che soddisfazione


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Anche tradire non si può fare, legalmente
> 
> Non è più reato, ma comunque è la peggiore cosa che puoi fare a qualcuno che si fida di te. Fra ladri, è normale tradirsi a vicenda, ma in famiglia?
> 
> Poi sai che ti dico? Può essere anche illegale, ma intanto fallo. Poi se mi vuole denunciare, può farlo. Con le cause 10 anni, sai che soddisfazione



Ok.

Ritorniamo al discorso figli. CHe bello vedere il papà che sbatte fuori di casa la mamma.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Ritorniamo al discorso figli. CHe bello vedere il papà che sbatte fuori di casa la mamma.


E' un nuovo gioco. Mamma vuole cambiare guardaroba.

Ai figli non si può nascondere nulla. E' bene che sappiano dove stanno i limiti e sono già abituati a sentir litigare loro genitori, tanto vale a farli vedere anche i termini e i costi del contratto matrimoniale. I bambini si ricordano bene di questi dettagli, quando poi tocca a loro stessi a fare le stesse decisioni.

Ti capisco bene al riguardo della obiezione. Ma per dare un segnale forte bisogna usare la segnaletica giusta. Sua moglie gli ha fatto delle promesse e non le ha mantenute a più mandate, e i sacchi davanti la porta hanno il sapore molto amaro, te lo garantisco.

Ci sono due scenari possibili, uno (improbabile) è che si prende tutto e se ne va.

L'altro è che fa campeggio davanti la porta. E' molto più probabile che succeda perché i valori di famiglia sono molto più grandi di una scappatella qualunque. Lui deve essere pronto all'assedio e ovviamente essere pronto anche all'accoglienza.

Ma senza segnale la storia si ripeterà, mentre con la segnaletica dei sacchi ha veramente un termine.


----------



## mic (24 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' un nuovo gioco. Mamma vuole cambiare guardaroba.
> 
> Ai figli non si può nascondere nulla. E' bene che sappiano dove stanno i limiti e sono già abituati a sentir litigare loro genitori, tanto vale a farli vedere anche i termini e i costi del contratto matrimoniale. I bambini si ricordano bene di questi dettagli, quando poi tocca a loro stessi a fare le stesse decisioni.
> 
> ...


Dimmi, parli per esperienza personale?


----------



## mic (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Ora,*

che ci sia la necessità di un qualche tipo di decisione ferma è innegabile...quale possa essere per danny la strada che più gli si addice solo lui lo può sapere.
per ora noi discutiamo su questo o quello, ma è solo aria fritta....


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' un nuovo gioco. Mamma vuole cambiare guardaroba.
> 
> Ai figli non si può nascondere nulla. E' bene che sappiano dove stanno i limiti e sono già abituati a sentir litigare loro genitori, tanto vale a farli vedere anche i termini e i costi del contratto matrimoniale. I bambini si ricordano bene di questi dettagli, quando poi tocca a loro stessi a fare le stesse decisioni.
> 
> ...


Continuo a pensare a Danielacala e suo marito che sta sulle scale....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma la mia tecnica è diversa....

Caro mi daresti una mano?
E perchè io? Chiama il tuo amico del cuore di Firenze no?
E' lui che si prende cura di te no?

Ma dove siamo qui?
Io l'utile e lui il dilettevole?


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' un nuovo gioco. Mamma vuole cambiare guardaroba.
> 
> Ai figli non si può nascondere nulla. E' bene che sappiano dove stanno i limiti e sono già abituati a sentir litigare loro genitori, tanto vale a farli vedere anche i termini e i costi del contratto matrimoniale. I bambini si ricordano bene di questi dettagli, quando poi tocca a loro stessi a fare le stesse decisioni.
> 
> ...



Quibb, eppure tu sai, molto, molto bene, quanto può soffrire ed avere paura un bambino.

I grandi sanno che ci sono equilibri, che ci sono nuove possibilità, che certe cose si può provare a rimediarle... hanno i loro filtri per il dolore, la paura, l'angoscia. Un senso del tempo che non è quello di un bambino.

Il bambino si sveglia, va a vedere, la mamma(o il papà) viene cacciata via di casa. Improvvisamente il suo mondo si spezza nel terrore. Lui NON SA che la mamma o il papà potranno tornare. Non sa che succede. E' una scena di violenza e di paura.
Un genitore scompare, l'altro è, all'improvviso, carnefice.

E poi, se lo stesso genitore carnefice cerca -dio mio!- di spiegargli, di raccontargli la "verità", peggio che peggio.

Il figlio si sente in colpa verso l'altro genitore visto che non lo difende, si sente in colpa verso chi racconta perchè non sa come lenire la sofferenza di cui, in quel momento, è reso partecipe.

Diamine Quibb... no, no e poi no...

Le valige sulla porta, con figli, no e poi no.

Me ne frego quanto sei sconvolto, se sei padre/madre e butti fuori l'altro con figli piccoli in giro, penserò che non tuteli abbastanza i tuoi figli.

Gesti forti, ce ne sono, oltre le valige.

Che poi, pure se la mamma/papà torna, il figlio continuerà ad essere terrorizzato che la cosa possa succedere di nuovo.


----------



## mic (24 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare a Danielacala e suo marito che sta sulle scale....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma la mia tecnica è diversa....
> 
> ...


bella risposta conte.:smile:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Dimmi, parli per esperienza personale?


Si. Mi sono trovato i sacchi davanti la porta.


----------



## mic (24 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Si. Mi sono trovato i sacchi davanti la porta.


e tu credi che sia la soluzione ideale per tutti?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quibb, eppure tu sai, molto, molto bene, quanto può soffrire ed avere paura un bambino.
> 
> I grandi sanno che ci sono equilibri, che ci sono nuove possibilità, che certe cose si può provare a rimediarle... hanno i loro filtri per il dolore, la paura, l'angoscia. Un senso del tempo che non è quello di un bambino.
> 
> ...


Ti vedo terrorizzata. Sei l'ideale bersaglio di un gesto come questo 

Senti, ho visto fare una cosa del genere e mi è parso un gran bel gioco. Rischioso, ma coinvolgente. Non hai idea della crudeltà dei bambini e dei mariti, ovviamente. "Facciamo un dispetto a mamma, metti tutte le sue cose nei sacchi, che le mettiamo davanti la porta. Poi aspettiamo e guardiamo cosa fa." Oggi ci sono anche le webcam e si vede tutto comodamente in salotto. Non ti immagini l'eccitazione! Quel che il bambino forse non sa, è che non è un gioco. Ma solo forse.

Io ho visto una storia del genere alla tenera età di 5 o 6 anni. Ha funzionato alla grande. Guarda che di cattiverie ce ne erano tante. Fra di queste anche l'orsetto preferito di uno dei bambini. "Se non c'è più mamma, non lo voglio più" era la giustificazione.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ti vedo terrorizzata. Sei l'ideale bersaglio di un gesto come questo
> 
> Senti, ho visto fare una cosa del genere e mi è parso un gran bel gioco. Rischioso, ma coinvolgente. Non hai idea della crudeltà dei bambini e dei mariti, ovviamente. "Facciamo un dispetto a mamma, metti tutte le sue cose nei sacchi, che le mettiamo davanti la porta. Poi aspettiamo e guardiamo cosa fa." Oggi ci sono anche le webcam e si vede tutto comodamente in salotto. Non ti immagini l'eccitazione! Quel che il bambino forse non sa, è che non è un gioco. Ma solo forse.
> 
> Io ho visto una storia del genere alla tenera età di 5 o 6 anni. Ha funzionato alla grande. Guarda che di cattiverie ce ne erano tante. Fra di queste anche l'orsetto preferito di uno dei bambini. "Se non c'è più mamma, non lo voglio più" era la giustificazione.



Sì, forse hai ragione, terrorizzata, sarei inerme davanti a un gesto come questo.

Che, in situazione diversa, ho subito.
Cacciata via dalla casa della cognata dove era mia figlia, col beneplacito del padre.
Che non ho potuto neppure salutare con una qualche scusa, e che ho continuato a sentire piangere per un'ora dal marciapiede.
Quando l'ho rivista, per una settimana non potevo neppure andare in bagno senza di lei, attaccata alle gonne con una disperazione che anche ora, a raccontarlo, mi fa star male.

Coinvolgere un bambino in questi "giochi", non riesco a trovare parole per definirlo.

Che qualche volta "vada bene", complice la situazione particolare, che ne so, è culo. Ma non lo rende più edificante.


----------



## realista1 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> PS vedo che ti hanno anche consigliato di menarla....ma che consiglio intelligente :unhappy:
> fenomenale....due belle manette, così iniziamo bene il 2014.


Nell'altro post avevo per primo (odio dirlo, ma è così),consigliato a Danny di rivolgersi ad una agenzia investigativa.
Comprendo che il caso è di quelli "brutti", ma confidavo nell'umorismo di chi leggendo "gonfiare come una zampogna!" capisse il senso del discorso. Detto questo, nel momento in cui davvero si rischia di perdere molto, o tutto, mi spieghi per quale motivo non dovrebbe affrontare il suo rivale in separata sede e provare in tutti i modi a farlo desistere (nella speranza che una sua uscita di scena risolva il problema)? Oppure vogliamo partire dal presupposto che neanche a questo punto della storia deve interessarsi di ciò che fa la moglie in privato.......


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Si. Mi sono trovato i sacchi davanti la porta.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> e tu credi che sia la soluzione ideale per tutti?


Mette in chiaro la posizione e le opzioni che ognuno ha. Messo con i sacchi sulla porta, mi sono dovuto confrontare con me e mio operato. Non ho potuto dire che "il tempo passerà, amici come prima". Avevo superato il segno e tutto sommato era pure un gesto generoso e pacifico.

Non era una storia di amore.

Ma, non avendo scelta, ho fatto l'assedio. Ho dormito davanti la porta e la mattina qualcuno mi ha dato la chiave, la quale mi ha permesso di riprendermi un po'. Dopo qualche tempo però ho lasciato tutto e sono venuto in Italia, perché avevo capito che in realtà avrei dovuto andare.


----------



## realista1 (24 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'amante della moglie non c'entra nulla.La stronza è la moglie.Senza alzare mani,basterebbe solo accompagnarla alla porta....!


la penso come te,tutto sommato, ma il mio è un consiglio -diciamo così- conservativo: volto ad aiutare Danny a tenersi la moglie così com'è. In questo senso, se lei davvero è in crisi mistico-adolescenziale, allontanare l'oggetto del desiderio potrebbere essere una soluzione. Un po come le 14enni invaghite di Leonardo Di Caprio: non esistono più.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mette in chiaro la posizione e le opzioni che ognuno ha. Messo con i sacchi sulla porta, mi sono dovuto confrontare con me e mio operato. Non ho potuto dire che "il tempo passerà, amici come prima". Avevo superato il segno e tutto sommato era pure un gesto generoso e pacifico.
> 
> Non era una storia di amore.
> 
> Ma, non avendo scelta, ho fatto l'assedio. Ho dormito davanti la porta e la mattina qualcuno mi ha dato la chiave, la quale mi ha permesso di riprendermi un po'. Dopo qualche tempo però ho lasciato tutto e sono venuto in Italia, perché avevo capito che in realtà avrei dovuto andare.


Ok ho capito
Fu come quella volta che dissi...
Visto che non sei capace di sopportarmi e continui a piangere per me, io ho deciso di andare in collegio.
Mai scelta fu più giusta per me.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> la penso come te,tutto sommato, ma il mio è un consiglio -diciamo così- conservativo: volto ad aiutare Danny a tenersi la moglie così com'è. In questo senso, se lei davvero è in crisi mistico-adolescenziale, allontanare l'oggetto del desiderio potrebbere essere una soluzione. Un po come le 14enni invaghite di Leonardo Di Caprio: non esistono più.


Ma sai che sono molte le donne
che hanno di questi rigurgiti adolescenziali?

Ma con sti chiari di luna
Io mi sentirei un mona a rivolgermi alle agenzie investigative anche se ne sento una al giorno...

Chip nell'auto della moglie
Ascoltava le conversazioni...


----------



## mic (24 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mette in chiaro la posizione e le opzioni che ognuno ha. Messo con i sacchi sulla porta, mi sono dovuto confrontare con me e mio operato. Non ho potuto dire che "il tempo passerà, amici come prima". Avevo superato il segno e tutto sommato era pure un gesto generoso e pacifico.
> 
> Non era una storia di amore.
> 
> Ma, non avendo scelta, ho fatto l'assedio. Ho dormito davanti la porta e la mattina qualcuno mi ha dato la chiave, la quale mi ha permesso di riprendermi un po'. Dopo qualche tempo però ho lasciato tutto e sono venuto in Italia, perché avevo capito che in realtà avrei dovuto andare.


quindi ti è servito per capire tu che cosa volevi fare...
può essere, in una situazione come questa di danny in cui la moglie non ci età tutta intera, potrebbe servire.
l'unico fattore che non tieni bene in considerazione è la figlia. In questo caso sono d'accordo con Nausicaa (quella della valle del vento):smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> quindi ti è servito per capire tu che cosa volevi fare...
> può essere, in una situazione come questa di danny in cui la moglie non ci età tutta intera, potrebbe servire.
> l'unico fattore che non tieni bene in considerazione è la figlia. In questo caso sono d'accordo con Nausicaa (*quella della valle del vento*):smile:



Approvo che tu la riconosca 

Hayao Miyazaki è un autore che amo moltissimo (e anche Fra)


----------



## andrea53 (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Sono d'accordo...*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'addebito, sì, può cambiare un pò le cose. Ma NON l'affido dei figli.
> Sarebbe con ogni probabilità congiunto, con tempo della bambina diviso approssimativamente a metà.



Questo intendevo, secondo me l'affido congiunto è la soluzione più giusta per una coppia che si separa.


----------



## andrea53 (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Grazie, tante grazie...*



disincantata ha detto:


> Sara' l'anno di nascita. La ricostruzione del dopoguerra. Concretezza.
> 
> Mi spiace tu sia solo a Natale. Auguri Andrea53.
> 
> ...


Domani a pranzo sono con mia figlia. Va bene così, mi sono organizzato e a S. Stefano partirò per un viaggio (breve) di scoperta... Il tempo di scavalcare la fine anno e tornare ad anno nuovo. Contraccambio gli auguri, sinceramente. Se verranno bene, vi posterò un po' di foto.


----------



## andrea53 (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Qualcosa costa...*



sheldon ha detto:


> l'idea di pararsi con delle prove "certificate" è comunque da percorrere.
> Anche se uno pensa di non dovervi mai ricorrere perchè non  intraprendera' mai una separazione,non costa nulla,....se ci sono questi precedenti,è meglio farlo.
> Vedila cosi',andasse male,tutto questo ti servirebbe per avere piu' risorse per trascorrere del tempo con tua figlia.
> Quanti uomini continuano a pagare mutui per appartamenti dove convivono nuovi compagni,rimanendo il marito di turno "obbigato" a risiedere in un monolocale dove magari non puo'  ospitare i figli per una notte.
> Vedi Danny,purtroppo nella vita uno pensa "a me non capitera  mai" ,adesso non pensare di nuovo al "non ci separeremo mai",puo' succedere,l'hai sperimentato purtroppo sulla tua pelle,...almeno sii intelligente....paratelo!!!!!!


..ma comunque assai meno di quanto costerebbe trovarsi nella situazione che tu dipingi.
Per esperienze di lavoro, ho visto casi di questo genere. Ho visto madri separate in difficoltà che non ricevevano gli assegni per i figli dimenticate/i dai padri, ho visto padri fuori di casa a pane e patate per pagare alimenti, rate di mutuo eccetera mentre le mogli convivevano allegramente con altri. Spesso le separazioni generano storie e situazioni orribili, di cui possono essere vittima uno o l'altro coniuge. Non esiste una regola generale, per cui è bene - nella malaugurata ipotesi - arrivarci preparati, anzi preparatissimi.
Sheldon, in un caso simile a quello che citi io ho invitato il marito a smettere di pagare le rate del mutuo (e l'ho fatto da dentro la banca). Mandala all'asta, saldato il residuo del mutuo il resto è da dividere tra le parti, oppure è tutto tuo, dipende da chi è l'intestatario.


----------



## andrea53 (24 Dicembre 2013)

*A volte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E costa la freccia eh?


ci sono offerte anche a 19 euro, però. memento!


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> ci sono offerte anche a 19 euro, però. memento!



yep, ma sono davvero poche. Quello è il super economy, poi ci sono gli economy -anche quelli pochi- e infine il prezzo pieno.

I posti scontati sono ridottissimi, beccarli non dico sia un terno al lotto ma insomma, se non hai la flessibilità di cercare, in anticipo, proprio i giorni e gli orari migliori puoi tranquillamente scordarteli


----------



## Homer (24 Dicembre 2013)

Mandala a fare in culo con gli auguri di Buon Natale. Tu meriti altro.....
Buon Natale Danny


----------



## danielacala (24 Dicembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> si si....ahahahahah
> leggenda *metropolitana*, caso mai...
> Come si vede che sei donna e mamma separata...arrivati i soldini dell'ex ante Natale ?


MAI RICEVUTO un euro in in 7 anni per mia figlia.
Nella mia villa Liberty vive lui ,i suoi genitori e la nuova famigliola.

Lo stato dopo 7 anni di cause..è praticamente ASSENTE.

le risate me le faccio io adesso AMICO delle donne.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mi è piaciuta la tua risposta CONTRO LA VIOLENZA.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> quindi ti è servito per capire tu che cosa volevi fare...
> può essere, in una situazione come questa di danny in cui la moglie non ci età tutta intera, potrebbe servire.
> l'unico fattore che *non tieni bene in considerazione è la figlia*. In questo caso sono d'accordo con Nausicaa (quella della valle del vento):smile:


La metto in considerazione. Ho visto la storia da entrambi i lati. Non devi credere che vi sia solo rabbia, ma c'è anche grande dispiacere nel fare un gesto come questo. Ma se si vuole fare chiarezza ed evitare un dolore senza fine, bisogna fare qualcosa. Non tutto il "fare" è giusto. Quello dei sacchi però è molto efficiente. Chi l'ha provato (anche da vittima) mi darà retta su almeno questo punto


----------



## andrea53 (24 Dicembre 2013)

*A priori in tanti non ci si pensa, ma...*



danielacala ha detto:


> MAI RICEVUTO un euro in in 7 anni per mia figlia.
> Nella mia villa Liberty vive lui ,i suoi genitori e la nuova famigliola.
> 
> Lo stato dopo 7 anni di cause..è praticamente ASSENTE.
> ...



questi sono gli strascichi più pesanti delle separazioni, oltre ai traumi inflitti (volenti o nolenti) ai figli...


----------



## danielacala (24 Dicembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> questi sono gli strascichi più pesanti delle separazioni, oltre ai traumi inflitti (volenti o nolenti) ai figli...


Separazione da un uomo che non ho mai voluto sposare...ma la convivenza 
in questo stato è omologata al peggior matrimonio. ...

logicamente le tasse le devo pago io

        :blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank:
Tanti auguri anche a tutti i PARACULI 

NESSUNO PUO' TOGLIERMI/VI  IL SORRISO!


----------



## andrea53 (24 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Separazione da un uomo che non ho mai voluto sposare...ma la convivenza
> in questo stato è omologata al peggior matrimonio. ...
> 
> logicamente le tasse le devo pago io
> ...


Cara Dani, purtroppo il mondo è pieno di gente che non sa neppure dove stia di casa la dignità. Vado a dare la cena alla gatta ora... Dopo lei fa le fusa e si strofina per un po' per ringraziarmi. Che si può dire: tante brave persone farebbero meglio a prendere esempio dagli animali. Buon Natale!!!


----------



## danielacala (24 Dicembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Cara Dani, purtroppo il mondo è pieno di gente che non sa neppure dove stia di casa la dignità. Vado a dare la cena alla gatta ora... Dopo lei fa le fusa e si strofina per un po' per ringraziarmi. Che si può dire: tante brave persone farebbero meglio a prendere esempio dagli animali. Buon Natale!!!


QUOTO!

ancora auguri!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Separazione da un uomo che non ho mai voluto sposare...ma la convivenza
> in questo stato è omologata al peggior matrimonio. ...
> 
> logicamente le tasse le devo pago io
> ...


Ma cosa stai dicendo...su? Eh?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Zod (25 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha sempre lanciato segnali per tutta la sua storia. Facendomi intuire le cose senza confessarmele.
> Perché? Per scaricarsi parzialmente la coscienza?
> La chiavetta usb me l'ha chiesta per depistarmi, motivava tutta la ricerca che faceva col fatto di farsi un suo album e infilava tra le foto che voleva dare a lui altre di noi due di coppia o di nostra figlia.
> Non conoscendo Mac temeva di fare qualche errore e essere sorpresa, in realtà mi ha solo insospettito.
> ...


L'hai lasciata libera, e lei si è presa la sua libertà. Ora puoi scegliere se:

- separarti, andare a vivere per conto tuo, vedere tua figlia i giorni prestabiliti, vedere il fallito entrare in casa tua al posto tuo (eventualità non trascurabile), farti storielle fuori in cui ti troveresti spesso ad avere il ruolo dell'amante

- restare a casa tua, viverti tua figlia al 100 %, scopazzarti tua moglie quando non c'è di meglio, tutelare i tuoi interessi economici, lasciare che tua moglie si scopi chi vuole, e fare altrettanto tu

Puoi anche tentare di riconquistarla e ricostruire la famiglia, che sarebbe la cosa migliore, ma è improbabile che tua moglie torni ad amarti. Lasciala vivere la sua storia, tu pensa alla tua vita e alla tua bambina. È lei che ha rotto gli accordi matrimoniali, quindi che sia lei ad andarsene per la sua strada.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> L'hai lasciata libera, e lei si è presa la sua libertà. Ora puoi scegliere se:
> 
> - separarti, andare a vivere per conto tuo, vedere tua figlia i giorni prestabiliti, vedere il fallito entrare in casa tua al posto tuo (eventualità non trascurabile), farti storielle fuori in cui ti troveresti spesso ad avere il ruolo dell'amante
> 
> ...



Io invece lo vedo come assolutamente probabile... una volta che le sia passata la tempesta ormonale da 14enne.


----------



## Zod (25 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io invece lo vedo come assolutamente probabile... una volta che le sia passata la tempesta ormonale da 14enne.


Attendere nell'incertezza per propria scelta è una delle forme più spietate di masochismo. A breve non l'amerà più nemmeno lui. Gli ha dato la foto col pancione, peggio del tradimento in motel.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Attendere nell'incertezza per propria scelta è una delle forme più spietate di masochismo. A breve non l'amerà più nemmeno lui. Gli ha dato la foto col pancione, peggio del tradimento in motel.



Può essere benissimo che LUI non la ami più a un certo punto... ma che lei sia semplicemente completamente svitata e fuori zucca, che ti posso dire, la vedo come la spiegazione più semplice, e non c'entra l'amore che ha per danny...


----------



## feather (25 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Può essere benissimo che LUI non la ami più a un certo punto... ma che lei sia semplicemente completamente svitata e fuori zucca, che ti posso dire, la vedo come la spiegazione più semplice, e non c'entra l'amore che ha per danny...


Cioe' tu vorresti dire che lei e' innamorata di Danny ma si scopa un altro e non riesce a farne a meno perche'....
perche'..?
Davvero uan puo' amare un uomo e sentire questo bisogno irrefrenabile di una scopata extra?


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Cioe' tu vorresti dire che lei e' innamorata di Danny ma si scopa un altro e non riesce a farne a meno perche'....
> perche'..?
> Davvero uan puo' amare un uomo e sentire questo bisogno irrefrenabile di una scopata extra?



Yup.

Poi esistono pure persone che amando, certe cose le evitano, e magari uno spera di incontrare questo tipo di persone eh.

Ma caspita se capita.

"Irrefrenabile"... c'è da discutere su questo termine... diciamo che non riescono a volerne fare a meno.
Come fumare. Tutti sono capaci di smettere. Il difficile è volerlo fare.

Il senso di realtà, di opportunità, la razionalità, bè, vanno in pappa. Gli ormoni prendono il sopravvento.

Alcuni pensano che se ami no, non succede punto.
Altri pensano che se ami, sì, puoi sentire questo desiderio ma la decisione di non farlo è sempre possibile.

Io sono più possibilista...

Stavo per cominciare un lungo discorso, ma non ne ho voglia 

Ehi ma che ci fai tu qui?

Io sono sola e ne approfitto per lavorare e pulire casa, e ogni tanto passo a sbirciare, ma tu? Non hai tacchini da affettare, vischi da appendere, regali da scartare, canzoni da cantare?


----------



## feather (25 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Yup.
> 
> Poi esistono pure persone che amando, certe cose le evitano, e magari uno spera di incontrare questo tipo di persone eh.
> 
> ...


Io quando ero innamorato della donna con cui stavo non mi costava alcuna fatica NON andare a letto con altre. Ovvio che non diventavo cieco, ma la voglia di trasformare quegli impalpabili desideri in realta' era pressoche' inesistente.

Si, ho i regali da scartare.. ma ho la mente che lavora incessamente. Mi sto chiedendo se devo andare a vivere altrove o stare dove sono. Se parlarle ancora.. cosa dirle.. 
Questo e' il natale che ho passato.
Stamattina mia moglie e' venuta a svegliarmi e, lo leggevo nei suoi occhi, voleva coccole. Voleva vivere il sogno di un Natale pieno di calore e affetto....
Ma cazzo, se fino a ieri la nostra relazione era come sa', cosa mai le fa' credere che oggi, solo perche' e' Natale sia diverso?
E io invece sono qui che penso al divorzio..... A come renderlo il meno traumatico possibile per mio figlio.

Mah.. chissa'... Speriamo abbia ragione Brunetta, magari non avro' mai le palle per farlo davvero... Boh..
Certo e' che cosi' non sto bene. Qualcosa devo fare..


----------



## danielacala (25 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo...su? Eh?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Giusto Conte..ma CHEMMEFREGA!
Auguri cari a tutti.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io quando ero innamorato della donna con cui stavo non mi costava alcuna fatica NON andare a letto con altre. Ovvio che non diventavo cieco, ma la voglia di trasformare quegli impalpabili desideri in realta' era pressoche' inesistente.
> 
> Si, ho i regali da scartare.. ma ho la mente che lavora incessamente. Mi sto chiedendo se devo andare a vivere altrove o stare dove sono. Se parlarle ancora.. cosa dirle..
> Questo e' il natale che ho passato.
> ...



Che ti posso dire?
Io son di pasta diversa.
Il mondo è troppo pieno di bellezza e di sensualità perchè non ci sia qualcosa che risuoni con me.

Cmq, feather, sì, devi fare qualcosa. Ma direi, per prima cosa, capire che il benessere tuo personale, sì, potresti forse trovarlo fuori, ma non come sei messo adesso, e non come credi tu.

Te l'hanno detto in moltissimi... non esiste la compagna che ti migliora e ti fa stare bene così con la bacchetta magica. Un rapporto di amore, maturo, tra persone compatibili, è davvero fantastico, chi dice di no. Ma tu scambieresti per fata turchina l'ultima delle streghe.
Rischi enormi tranvate come quella già avuta, "innamoramenti" di sogni e miraggi e così via.


----------



## Etrusco (25 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Purtroppo, proprio perché tua moglie non è avvezza allo svolazzo extra-matrimoniale, non può che essere -ed essere stata- da _molto presto-subito_ coinvolta _sentimentalmente_.
> Il fatto che poi lui l'abbia dichiarata ai suoi (una roba da non credere) depone a favore dell'ipotesi che si tratti di un rivale tutt'altro che diverso da te, cioè immagino quel che si dice _un bravo tipo_.
> Questi due elementi rendono la tua immane e generosa fatica, la tua eccezionale capacità di comprensione, il tuo _sacrificio_, una vera cattiveria che infliggi a te stesso, e che infatti il tuo corpo ti dichiara, urlando al posto tuo.
> Il problema della sofferenza è che non è trattabile. Tu devi avere rispetto del tuo male e smetterla di comprendere. Non c'è niente da comprendere. C'è da guardare negli occhi l'infante che hai dentro e quello che hai fuori e trovare il coraggio di assumersi la promessa che mai, mai li abbandonerai... Dimentica di essere un marito. Da ottobre tu sei solo un padre. Ma devi esserlo dei tuoi veri figli: quello che hai generato e quello che hai dentro di te.



Mi stai rubando tutti i verdi che ho in tasca!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Etrusco (25 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non sono un uomo. Vi consola pensare che all'altro non funziona?
> 
> A me non cambierebbe di una virgola l'incaxxatura per il tradimento. Anzi.



A me farebbe ancora più schifo di quanto già non mi farebbe sapere che ci ha scopato


----------



## sienne (25 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo una nottata del cazzo, passata per me insonne, mia moglie è venuta da me, mi ha abbracciato, mi ha chiesto scusa per tutto quello che ha fatto.
> Mi ha giurato che non andrà mai più con lui a letto, l'ha giurato su nostra figlia e sui suoi genitori.
> E che vuole ricominciare, di darle fiducia.
> Io sono estenuato. Ho paura di imbarcarmi di nuovo in un'altra situazione che mi metta a dura prova, ma ho una figlia e per quanto sia diventata ormai troppo pesante la cosa, sarà l'ultima volta, glielo ho detto, ma ho accettato.
> ...



Ciao

secondo me, il problema sei tu, danny. 
non so, fino a che punto si tratti veramente di comprensione
nei confronti di tua moglie. secondo me, sei pronto a tutto, basta
non cambiare nulla ... basta non doverti ridefinire ... ti vedi perso. 
mantenere tutto come è, e dimenticare il più presto possibile ... 
continuare con lo skript: amici con bambini e i soliti temi ecc.  

la cosa che turba è il motel e il pipino moscio ... 

e non come lei si pone nei tuoi confronti ... perché lì, non ci 
sarebbe nulla da comprendere ... due lacrime e un giuramento,
basta non fare casini ... basta non stressare troppo ... 

fino a dove vorresti arrivare? a una relazione a tre? 
a questo punto, sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare ... 
visto che non reagisci ... boh, il tuo corpo e tua figlia sì, 
ma non ascolti nulla ... ti basta sentire ... il mio posto è qui. 
metti te e solo te al centro delle tue paure ... 

solo una mia impressione ... 

sienne


----------



## mic (25 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, il problema sei tu, danny.
> non so, fino a che punto si tratti veramente di comprensione
> ...


Verde mio.


----------



## Gian (25 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> L'hai lasciata libera, e lei si è presa la sua libertà. Ora puoi scegliere se:
> 
> - separarti, andare a vivere per conto tuo, vedere tua figlia i giorni prestabiliti, vedere il fallito entrare in casa tua al posto tuo (eventualità non trascurabile), farti storielle fuori in cui ti troveresti spesso ad avere il ruolo dell'amante
> 
> ...



quoto, sono d'accordo.
 e se posso aggiungere una cosa, la faccenda della insoddisfazione sessuale nel famoso motel
è una balla: ma bella grossa !!
La moglie può dire quello che vuole, ed è la tipica pietosa bugia detta per non fare indispettire lui,
per non ferirlo (?) anche se l'ha fatto a pezzettini finora.
"guarda ti ho tradito, ma aveva il cazzettino piccino e non abbiamo fatto nulla..."
:unhappy: semplicemente pietoso...
Sulla questione delle sue scuse, mi sembra un atteggiamento da persona infantile e abbastanza insicura,
ora quello che dovrebbe essere davvero sicuro nelle sue scelte è Danny. 
Sicuro e lucido nelle decisioni anche se è davvero molto pesante come situazione.

rinnovo gli auguri di buone feste a tutti. :idea:


----------



## Gian (25 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> MAI RICEVUTO un euro in in 7 anni per mia figlia.
> *Nella mia villa Liberty vive lui* ,i suoi genitori e la nuova famigliola.
> 
> Lo stato dopo 7 anni di cause..è praticamente ASSENTE.
> ...


E c'e' poco da ridere, siamo d'accordo.
 e dove avrei esaltato la violenza ?
e cosa c'entra la misoginia ?
Boh...per il resto...cambia avvocato !
hai diritto di pretendere un mantenimento per tua figlia...
lo dice la legge.
A meno che lui non si un' evasore fiscale... :unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (25 Dicembre 2013)

Buon Natale anche a te Gian, concordo, scuse patetiche ed inopportune.


----------



## Gian (25 Dicembre 2013)

pe





disincantata ha detto:


> Buon Natale anche a te Gian, concordo, scuse patetiche ed inopportune.


e io aggiungerei, veramente deleterie, se voleva ferirlo,
l'ha fatto veramente a pezzettini.
 E poi ci si chiede l'origine di certi atteggiamenti di scontro,
penso che Denny abbia davvero tenuto in questa faccenda,
abbia dimostrato di avere i nervi saldi,
con altre persone con deprecabili tendenze sarebbe potuta finir male.


----------



## disincantata (25 Dicembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> pe
> 
> e io aggiungerei, veramente deleterie, se voleva ferirlo,
> l'ha fatto veramente a pezzettini.
> ...



Sicuramente lei approfitta proprio per il caratteri di Danny, non dimentichiamoci tutto quello che lui ha raccontato successo pochi mesi dopo il matrimonio, ed i precedenti, secondo me lei è una che calcola rischi e conseguenze, e sa di rischiare poco.


----------



## sheldon (25 Dicembre 2013)

*sai dove hai sbagliato*

*All'inizio avevo preteso che lei troncasse. Poi ho cambiato idea. Le ho chiesto di essere sincera, di raccontarmi tutto, e le ho concesso di uscire con lui, a condizione che non mi raccontasse più menzogne. La storia doveva viverla alla luce del sole e io non dovevo trovarmi di fronte una moglie "sconosciuta". Anche se la cosa mi fa soffrire, che se la goda questa avventura, così da non avere rimpianti, magari imputabili a me. Io l'ho perdonata, la amo troppo per perdere lei,* ...qui hai sbagliato,ma dai,voler essere troppo buoni,troppo intelligenti,troppo moderni,troppo aperti....solo troppo minchioni,questa è la verita'.
Adesso o cambi registro o sei fottuto,anzi ti sei fottuto con le tue mani.
Adesso lei anche se non ne aveva la certezza, gliela hai confermata,che con  un paio di balle,due moine,una sessione con un po' di sesso et voila',sa di poterti intortare,poi magari anche qualche favola del tipo che lui non ha avuto l'erezione,che il suo è veramente piccolo,che tu  l'hai piu' grosso, chetu sei un'altra cosa,che con te si' che godo ....si',si' con lui niente, pero' depilazione,motel,preparazione,regalo,foto nuda,incontri in auto,e balle,balle,balle a te.
E' ora di finire di fare il signore minchione,falle spedire una bella lettera dall'avvocato per rimetterla in carreggiata,le tue minacce verbali non sono servite a niente e oramai lei sa che tu bluffi,devi alzare il tiro altrimenti magari non con questo,  perchè sotto osservazione finisce,ma fra tre mesi sotto con un altro,con lei che ti dira':"pensa ce lo ha piu' piccolo di quello di Firenze" e tu che le crederai.
A non agire e,ripeto tu l'hai fatto fin dall'inizio,è peggio,rischi  davvero di perdere tutto se quello che vuoi è continuare in questo rapporto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Oscuro, puoi aver ragione... e più passa il tempo e più te ne do di ragione... ma quando ti capita per la prima volta un tradimento in un matrimonio, con una bambina di mezzo, una vita insieme, una casa condivisa, amici condivisi, tutto condiviso, non puoi ragionare come se il problema fosse solo legato a una donna da tenere o meno.
> E' la tua vita che va a pallino, tutta: la casa, gli amici, la figlia, lo stipendio, tutte queste cose le perdi insieme alla moglie.
> E non ti rimane un cazzo, e a 46 anni a Milano con quattro soldi in tasca e senza tutto quello che hai costruito insieme a lei in una vita (25 anni) non vivi. Andare a finire in una stanza in affitto per una cazzo di scopata di una donna che si è rincoglionita per andare dietro a un "farfallone", non vedere più tua figlia, perdere gli amici che frequenti solo insieme, perdere la casa, non è una scelta razionalmente parlando facile e alla portata di tutti.
> E allora ti metti a perdere dignità giorno per giorno digerendo le stronzate che può fare una donna infatuata che ha la testa a troppi metri sopra il cielo, e sperando che prima o poi rinsavisca e torni sulla terra.
> ...





Zod ha detto:


> L'hai lasciata libera, e lei si è presa la sua libertà. Ora puoi scegliere se:
> 
> - separarti, andare a vivere per conto tuo, vedere tua figlia i giorni prestabiliti, vedere il fallito entrare in casa tua al posto tuo (eventualità non trascurabile), farti storielle fuori in cui ti troveresti spesso ad avere il ruolo dell'amante
> 
> ...





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io invece lo vedo come assolutamente probabile... una volta che le sia passata la tempesta ormonale da 14enne.


Il rapporto tra voi è il vostro rapporto non quelle che va bene a me o ad altri.
Il vostro rapporto comprende una tolleranza sessuale che non è comune.
Col cavolo che io avrei sposato uno che si faceva altre due durante il fidanzamento e si era fatto due amici in vacanza e pure non avendolo fatto mi sono beccata quel che mi sono beccata.
Chi può dire che tu abbia fatto male?
Per te quegli episodi hanno avuto il peso di una sperimentazione.
Per te è stato importante essere stato scelto.
Ora lei ha vissuto un tradimento come tanti con quell'infatuazione che fa perdere il senso della realtà.
Ora ti pesa che siano andati in motel o che te l'abbia nascosto, dopo aver giurato che aveva chiuso? Ovvero ti pesa il sesso o la menzogna?
Immagino la menzogna.
Però non poteva certo farti la cronaca minuto per minuto informandoti che andava a far la ceretta per quello e l'infatuazione la spingeva a viversi anche il motel.
Io non so se lo sopporterei (non ho sopportato ma erano cose molto più gravi) ma sei tu che devi valutare quanto pesi per te questa cosa.
Scegliere di stare insieme per ragioni di convenienza si può fare se davvero per te queste ragioni ti fanno sembrare trascurabili le ferite.


----------



## feather (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq, feather, sì, devi fare qualcosa. Ma direi, per prima cosa, capire che il benessere tuo personale, sì, potresti forse trovarlo fuori, ma non come sei messo adesso, e non come credi tu.


E quando è il momento giusto? Come lo riconosco?


----------



## danielacala (26 Dicembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> E c'e' poco da ridere, siamo d'accordo.
> e dove avrei esaltato la violenza ?
> e cosa c'entra la misoginia ?
> Boh...per il resto...cambia avvocato !
> ...


Forse non hai letto bene 

ho scritto che mi piace la tua risposta CONTRO LA VIOLENZA SULLE DONNE

per il resto se ci si lascia non è sempre TUTTO semplice o LOGICO come potrebbe sembrare.


----------



## Carola (26 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E quando è il momento giusto? Come lo riconosco?


Ma ad es feath se tu hai tutte ste certezze che con lei non vada piu ( io non le ho x es) 
perché non chiudi
sara doloroso, molto, x lei anche che subisce
ma vuoi mettere la possibilita che vi darete entrambi?


perché ti sento davvero infelice e soprutto
convinto che non torni nulla
tua moglie e carina molto pare dolce
possibile che zero voglia di tentate un approccio

x dire io sarò carina ma una iena se mi metto
storta 
lei non mi da qsta idea


----------



## contepinceton (26 Dicembre 2013)

sheldon ha detto:


> *All'inizio avevo preteso che lei troncasse. Poi ho cambiato idea. Le ho chiesto di essere sincera, di raccontarmi tutto, e le ho concesso di uscire con lui, a condizione che non mi raccontasse più menzogne. La storia doveva viverla alla luce del sole e io non dovevo trovarmi di fronte una moglie "sconosciuta". Anche se la cosa mi fa soffrire, che se la goda questa avventura, così da non avere rimpianti, magari imputabili a me. Io l'ho perdonata, la amo troppo per perdere lei,* ...qui hai sbagliato,ma dai,voler essere troppo buoni,troppo intelligenti,troppo moderni,troppo aperti....solo troppo minchioni,questa è la verita'.
> Adesso o cambi registro o sei fottuto,anzi ti sei fottuto con le tue mani.
> Adesso lei anche se non ne aveva la certezza, gliela hai confermata,che con  un paio di balle,due moine,una sessione con un po' di sesso et voila',sa di poterti intortare,poi magari anche qualche favola del tipo che lui non ha avuto l'erezione,che il suo è veramente piccolo,che tu  l'hai piu' grosso, chetu sei un'altra cosa,che con te si' che godo ....si',si' con lui niente, pero' depilazione,motel,preparazione,regalo,foto nuda,incontri in auto,e balle,balle,balle a te.
> E' ora di finire di fare il signore minchione,falle spedire una bella lettera dall'avvocato per rimetterla in carreggiata,le tue minacce verbali non sono servite a niente e oramai lei sa che tu bluffi,devi alzare il tiro altrimenti magari non con questo,  perchè sotto osservazione finisce,ma fra tre mesi sotto con un altro,con lei che ti dira':"pensa ce lo ha piu' piccolo di quello di Firenze" e tu che le crederai.
> A non agire e,ripeto tu l'hai fatto fin dall'inizio,è peggio,rischi  davvero di perdere tutto se quello che vuoi è continuare in questo rapporto.


Sbaglierete sempre tutto
fino a che continuerete a scambiare le cause con gli effetti.

Guarda sto dialogo:
Lui incazzato: Brutta troia mi hai mancato di rispetto.
Lei: si mio caro.
Lui: Come hai osato? Perchè?
Lei: Semplice perchè sei una persona poco rispettabile.

Non è il registro che deve cambiare

Ma solo rendersi conto di COME sono le cose NATURALMENTE.

E come sono NATURALMENTE?

Le vedi?
Nella loro disarmante dinamica?

Danny ha un atteggiamento più che normale e plausibile da uomo ferito.
Normale che sia ferito.

Cioè la domanda magari che sorge è:
Ma Cristo Santo io sta moglie me la devo tenere a tutti i costi?
Me la devo tenere SOLO perchè la amo?
Neanche me lo avesse ordinato il medico....

Vuole andare che vada...

O magari Danny le dice...
Sai ho fatto una proposta al tuo amico, se mi dà 50 mila euro, io ti firmo il divorzio....

Lì si che vedremmo lei partire come un razzo...

Voglio stare con te caro, anche se amo un altro, caro...
Ma la verità è che scelgo di rimanere con te, perchè non posso certo stare con quell'altro.
Sai caro ho scoperto che lui ci starebbe con me solo per una scopatina al mercoledì e al sabato, e che poverino non se la sentirebbe di fare coppia stabile con me.
Quindi caro, mettiti un attimo nei miei panni, che cosa posso fare?

Mi sento tra l'incudine e il martello, tra un marito che non mi vuole lasciar andare via e un amante che non mi vuole con sè....
Oddio mi sento male...caro...sv engooooooooooooooo....

E mia moglie lì ridacchia dicendo...
Visto cosa capita a inamorarse de un altro?
Ti tiri su una montagna di casini....

Per un uomo...che ben o male non sarà mai tanto difarente da to mario...

Insomma ragazzi miei, lunghi e corti, grossi e piccoli...
I cassi sono sempre e solo cassi...

Ah si quando ti innamori di un altro appunto pensi che quando lui scorreggia fa profumo...

Danny potrebbe anche dirsi...
Ma porco giuda...io sono stufo da far da amplificatore a tutta sta storia qui...

Allora giustamente voi dite
Con l'amore si superano ogni difficoltà

Ed è per questo che le donne non accettano che so un tempo pieno al lavoro, per non trascurare i figli.
Ma per vedere l'amante il tempo lo trovano sempre.
E si dolgono perchè possono essere solo part time...

Il matrimonio comporta sempre tutta un'altra metà delle cose, the dark side of love, che appunto non si vede...

Ma si sente....
E pesa

Casso se pesa....


----------



## feather (26 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma ad es feath se tu hai tutte ste certezze che con lei non vada piu ( io non le ho x es)
> perché non chiudi
> sara doloroso, molto, x lei anche che subisce
> ma vuoi mettere la possibilita che vi darete entrambi?
> ...


Hai indovinato, lei è sempre molto dolce e carina con me. Ma che ti devo dire. È una bravissima donna ma connessione zero, a letto e fuori.
Non sono (siamo) mai riuscito a crearla quell'intimità, quella connessione che ci dovrebbe essere tra una coppia di innamorati.
Lei vive in un mondo che è una versione semplificata del mio. Non riesco a dirle nulla che lei riesca davvero a condividere. Lei mi ascolta con cortesia. Ma quello che dico non esiste neppure nel suo mondo. Pensavo, e ho fatto un errore madornale, che col tempo ci saremmo incontrati a metà strada. Pessima idea.. Lei è rimasta esattamente dov'era e il mio mondo non si è semplificato, anzi.
E la speranza e illusione che alimentava il tutto è finita. L'amante è stato come il timbro certificatore di questo stato di cose.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E quando è il momento giusto? Come lo riconosco?


Parere mio: arriva all'improvviso, quando gli argini cedono, perché sono usurati. Arriva, se deve arrivare.
Io fossi in te non mi forzerei. In nulla.


----------



## feather (26 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma ad es feath se tu hai tutte ste certezze che con lei non vada piu ( io non le ho x es)
> perché non chiudi
> sara doloroso, molto, x lei anche che subisce
> ma vuoi mettere la possibilita che vi darete entrambi?


Infatti è quello a cui penso sempre più spesso. Ma come a detto bene Leda, decidere qualcosa con tutta questa merda nel cervello.. Ho paura di fare una cazzata.
Anche se ora come ora è quello che sento di dover fare.
Inoltre per mia moglie sarebbe un'onta tremendo, credo che preferirebbe stare in un matrimonio di facciata piuttosto che affrontare il pubblico scandalo...
Non so... ho solo paura di prendere una decisione dettata da altre cose.... Vorrei avere una certezza chiara..


----------



## Tebe (26 Dicembre 2013)

Danny.
Non ho letto tutto quindi posso sbagliare ma.
Tu la ami e vuoi lei.
Vuoi riprendertela.
Allora devi usare la strategia.
Che è una sola.
Non metterti in condizione come stai facendo di dare a lei il comando di tutto. Non avere questo atteggiamento rassegnato a.
Così la perdi sicuro.

Ascoltami.
Comincia ad uscire.
A fare qualcosa di diverso. Che le faccia rizzare le antenne.
Tieni il cellulare sempre in mano. Manda sms. 
Insomma.
Copiala. Fai esattamente quello che fa lei.
In questa fase devi essere pari con lei. 
"inventati" una storia anche tu.
Dille che da tutto questo hai capito che anche tu potresti vivere qualcosa di diverso.

Ricordati.  Pari, non a 90 come sei adesso.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Danny.
> Non ho letto tutto quindi posso sbagliare ma.
> Tu la ami e vuoi lei.
> Vuoi riprendertela.
> ...


In effetti, valida alternativa a farle paura uscendo di casa.

Mi offro per messaggiare fino a domenica che sono libera


----------



## contepinceton (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In effetti, valida alternativa a farle paura uscendo di casa.
> 
> Mi offro per messaggiare fino a domenica che sono libera


ma Tebe non dice di spaventarla...
Ma solo di incuriosirla...

Sai il mondo è pieno di figa no?

Là fuori ci sono le donnine allegre...
E la moglie di Danny lo sa che ci sono...

Pensa a lui che le dice...
Ciao baby...stasera esco...

Si chiama par condicio no?
Ah si cara controlla pure....tutto....

Poi torna e fatalità ha due succhiotti sul collo...
Oh ma che felicità dindondan....


----------



## Gian (26 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto bene
> 
> ho scritto che mi piace la tua risposta CONTRO LA VIOLENZA SULLE DONNE
> 
> per il resto se ci si lascia non è sempre TUTTO semplice o LOGICO come potrebbe sembrare.


Daniè
ok allora ..,..non avevo capito io il tuo post di ieri.
Mi spiace per la "fregatura" solenne che ti ha dato l'ex...
comunque consolati e sappi che siamo in due...ad averci rimesso
almeno economicamente.

Però cerchiamo entrambi di cambiare avvocato, è un buon proposito per il 2014


----------



## Carola (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In effetti, valida alternativa a farle paura uscendo di casa.
> 
> Mi offro per messaggiare fino a domenica che sono libera


Concordo con tebe

io anche se situaz diversa se mio maroto reagisce sono piu felice che saperlo
succube ecco.

aljafine diciamo che il cecchio detto della nonna in amor vince chi figge un po funziona cazzus


----------



## danny (26 Dicembre 2013)

La sera del 23... mi son attaccato al cellulare.
Ho una mia amica... molto carina, di 20 anni più giovane... sono stato a messaggiare con lei la sera, mentre eravamo fuori a cena... per tirarmi su e levarmi la scimmia dalla testa... e così pure al pranzo di Natale.
Ogni tanto mia moglie, che pretendeva la sua privacy, buttava l'occhio.... a un certo punto ha fatto quasi il gesto di prendere il mio cellulare... ma si è trattenuta.
Stamattina le ho fatto il discorso.
"Cara, ti devo confessare una cosa... io mi trovo nella tua stessa situazione di qualche mese fa... ho toccato il fondo... mi avrai visto messaggiare... sono a un bivio... Io vorrei che per il 2014 tornassimo ad essere in due, con  nostra figlia, ma qui rischiamo di essere in 3 o 4..."
"Ma perché... ti vuoi fare.. XXXX?"
"Sì, non voglio più trovarmi solo nel momento in cui tu dovessi avere di nuovo una relazione con il tuo amante, ho sofferto troppo. Ora spetta a te decidere: io voglio te, lo sai, ma non posso permettermi di soffrire più così come un cane. Quindi... "
Non volevo farla ingelosire, ma solo farle capire che rischi si corrono quando si rompono certi equilibri troppo a lungo. Il rischio è che al ritorno, quando lei si sarà stufata dell'amante, a casa trovi poi un marito decisamente meno esclusivo.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La sera del 23... mi son attaccato al cellulare.
> Ho una mia amica... molto carina, di 20 anni più giovane... sono stato a messaggiare con lei la sera, mentre eravamo fuori a cena... per tirarmi su e levarmi la scimmia dalla testa... e così pure al pranzo di Natale.
> Ogni tanto mia moglie, che pretendeva la sua privacy, buttava l'occhio.... a un certo punto ha fatto quasi il gesto di prendere il mio cellulare... ma si è trattenuta.
> Stamattina le ho fatto il discorso.
> ...



Se all'inizio riuscivo a capire il tuo comportamento essendo passa più o meno 
nella stessa situazione 
ora ti trovo abbastanza ridicolo...


----------



## Carola (26 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La sera del 23... mi son attaccato al cellulare.
> Ho una mia amica... molto carina, di 20 anni più giovane... sono stato a messaggiare con lei la sera, mentre eravamo fuori a cena... per tirarmi su e levarmi la scimmia dalla testa... e così pure al pranzo di Natale.
> Ogni tanto mia moglie, che pretendeva la sua privacy, buttava l'occhio.... a un certo punto ha fatto quasi il gesto di prendere il mio cellulare... ma si è trattenuta.
> Stamattina le ho fatto il discorso.
> ...


Si bonanotte danny
qsta ha capito bene che non sai piu cosa inventarti x tenertela li
se messaggi non dirlo non giustificarti
guarda che le donne sono delle iene danny qsta sa checi ha in pugno e ti avra x un bel po ancora

So vede lontano un miglio che sei li modello cagnolino con osso
scusa paragone irrispettoso ma qsta e l idea che arriva a me di te da quipoi
 scysa ma tua moglie titto mi sa meno che angioletto del focolare
La sua laurea che accennavi poi non c entra nulla con intelligenza emotiva


----------



## Carola (26 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Se all'inizio riuscivo a capire il tuo comportamento essendo passa più o meno
> nella stessa situazione
> ora ti trovo abbastanza ridicolo...


 Quoto

ma non so 
certe donne si scelgono uomini davvero boccaloni
danny ma un calcio in culo no?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma Tebe non dice di spaventarla...
> Ma solo di incuriosirla...
> 
> Sai il mondo è pieno di figa no?
> ...


Mi fossi comportata così mi sarei sentita alla frutta...
quindi meglio andare ...
Dai è una cosa talmente ridicola ...lei potrebbe sempre rispondere :
va ok...così abbiamo tutti e due degli impegni ...
Ciao ciao


----------



## lunaiena (26 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> ma non so
> certe donne si scelgono uomini davvero boccaloni
> danny ma un calcio in culo no?


Ciao Rosa 

ti prego smetti di farti del male facendoti 
tirare in tre direzioni ...
cosi non ne esci 
se non esaurita


----------



## Carola (26 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ciao Rosa
> 
> ti prego smetti di farti del male facendoti
> tirare in tre direzioni ...
> ...


In tre?



Comunque si hai ragione

provero axfare a meno dell amante ...( azz che fatica oerche scusate ma ... Scopava di un bene)

o ma proprio a me snante che si separa e virrebbe vita con me????
ma che sfiga scusate eh


----------



## Tebe (26 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La sera del 23... mi son attaccato al cellulare.
> Ho una mia amica... molto carina, di 20 anni più giovane... sono stato a messaggiare con lei la sera, mentre eravamo fuori a cena... per tirarmi su e levarmi la scimmia dalla testa... e così pure al pranzo di Natale.
> Ogni tanto mia moglie, che pretendeva la sua privacy, buttava l'occhio.... a un certo punto ha fatto quasi il gesto di prendere il mio cellulare... ma si è trattenuta.
> Stamattina le ho fatto il discorso.
> ...


MA NOOOOOOOO!!!!!
Ti chiamerò mister tordo!!!
Ma che discorsi.
Che spiegazioni.
Così ti sei di nuovo messo a 90 e anche un creti total capirebbe che stai bleffando!
Non mi fare partire l'embolo!
Cristo!
Allora.
Intanto devi stare MUTO!
Ti chiede?
Sorridi e rispondi.
Amico.
amicO.
Insiste?
Mostrati un po' scocciato e inventa una palla. Non ha importanza che sia credibile o meno.
E poi danny...BASTA DISCORSI.
Ha capito cosa vuoi.
L'ha capito anche ET guarda.

Non devi stare attaccato al cellulare. Il giusto.
Ed ESCI!
Come stai messo ad addominali?
Iscriviti in palestra.
In piscina.
Ad un corso di cucina.
DA SOLO.
COMINCIA A FARE VITA SENZA DI LEI!


----------



## Carola (26 Dicembre 2013)

Cmq si
devo darmi tregua
Magari scopro che non muoio senza sentirlo
se sara'davvero doloroso se questo divesse essere amore o qualcosa di molto simile capiro'

mio amante credo sia stanco anche lui
ma dice che allontanadomi la routine della mia vitaincasinata   il non vedersi ecsentirsi attenuera' i miei senti x lui e me ne faro'una ragione
lui ammetto che ha avuto coraggio
sa cosa vuole. Sempre.
e ' lineare
arriva da una situaz davvero delicata
vedremo grazie cari


----------



## Carola (26 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> MA NOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> Ti chiamerò mister tordo!!!
> Ma che discorsi.
> Che spiegazioni.
> ...


Danny
 e un bel po' tonno ma innamorato e non ha le malizie da donna
e sta in palla adesso che manco un faro nella notte troverebbe 

danny andare  via qualche giorno?
tu da solo o con amico?

ma scusa poi.... Ti ha veramente detto
che con altro niente sesso perché pipino molle??o me lo sono sognato? O confondo con altra storia?

a me pare follia danny
e comunque sia le va bene pure cosi ?


----------



## sienne (26 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao Danny,

ok ... hai confessato. 
Ma se già vuoi fare questo gioco, 
da ora in poi MUTO. 
Hai detto anche troppo, ora lei sa. 

Ritirati ... qualche SMS ... 
qualche sorriso ...
e se chiede, "niente di che" ... 

Non so, ne sei consapevole, che 
questo gioco potrebbe mandare 
la palla nella direzione che non vorresti?

Alla fine sarete in 3 ... e poi forse in 4 ... 
Potrebbe pure piacerle ... 
Visto, che lei per te ... non è l'esclusiva,
perché dovrebbe volerlo per te?
Lei ha cambiato le regole ... e tu ci stai. 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (26 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Danny
> e un bel po' tonno ma innamorato e non ha le malizie da donna
> e sta in palla adesso che manco un faro nella notte troverebbe
> 
> ...



ma è meglio che impari in fretta!

Comunque.
Può sembrare follia o altro ma questo è solo il nostro giudizio.
Lui sente diverso e per ora possiamo dirgli di tutto che intanto non recepisce, quindi io mi sento di assecondarlo.
Di spiegargli un paio di cose per tentare di riprendersela.
E' la sua vita. Il suo sentire. La sua famiglia.
Magari che ne sappiamo.
Fra 10 anni sono ancora insieme e felice senza che lei avrà più colpi di testa.
O magari lui arriva al punto di non ritorno e fra dieci anni ha un altra moglie.
Ma oggi lui sta male. Vuole solo lei.
E allora "aiutiamolo" senza dirgli come ci sentiremmo noi in detrminate situazioni  csa faremmo.
Non lo aiuta.
E non lo fa stare meglio.
E' come tirare un calcio in testa a uno già in terra agonizzante.
Io invece voglio provare a rianimarlo tenendo per me cosa farei io se.
Perchè appunto. Lui è lui. Io sono io.


Danny..se sei sul pezzo cominciamo con la strategia.
Magari non funziona. Magari si.
Non mi interessa.
A me interessa che tu faccia qualcosa per uscire da questa situazione del cazzo di schiavo.
Che non posso leggere.
E che sicuramente non ti farà riconquistare lei.


----------



## Tebe (26 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Danny,
> 
> ok ... hai confessato.
> Ma se già vuoi fare questo gioco,
> ...




GRANDE!!!!
hai capito al volo!


----------



## sienne (26 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> GRANDE!!!!
> hai capito al volo!



Ciao

è come hai detto. 
pensieri di vario tipo sono stati espressi. 
e lui, per motivi suoi, vuole percorrere così,
e raggiungerla sul lato delle emozioni e sentimenti,
visto che non ragiona ... che parla a fare ...  ... 

Ma che giochi bene ... caspita! 

Un profumo nuovo ... 
Qualche ritardo ... 
Rimanere sospeso con i pensieri ... 
Ascoltarla un po' di sfuggita, a volte ... 

sienne


----------



## Zod (26 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La sera del 23... mi son attaccato al cellulare.
> Ho una mia amica... molto carina, di 20 anni più giovane... sono stato a messaggiare con lei la sera, mentre eravamo fuori a cena... per tirarmi su e levarmi la scimmia dalla testa... e così pure al pranzo di Natale.
> Ogni tanto mia moglie, che pretendeva la sua privacy, buttava l'occhio.... a un certo punto ha fatto quasi il gesto di prendere il mio cellulare... ma si è trattenuta.
> Stamattina le ho fatto il discorso.
> ...


Mi sa che è meglio se stacchi la spina per un po' da tua moglie. Stacci vicino il meno possibile, non la controllare più, fagli fare ciò che vuole e fai altrettanto tu. Ogni altra strategia è deleteria. Fagli capire che stai bene anche senza di lei, e che comunque non lascerai mai la casa e la bambina. Puoi farti tutte le donne che vuoi e perdi tempo dietro a una invaghita di un pirla. Poi se ne trovi una decente magari ci vai a vivere insieme e fai affido condiviso con la bimba.

Insomma, non farti travolgere dalla sua attitudine al fallimento, se vuole affogare nella melma lasciala fare, hai già fatto fin troppo. Non fare da amplificatore alla sua musica stonata.


----------



## Tebe (26 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è come hai detto.
> pensieri di vario tipo sono stati espressi.
> ...


Esatto.
Nulla di esagerato, non sarebbe credibile visto che è nella fase tordo e lei lo sgamerebbe in 3 nano secondi a dire tanto, ma qualcosina così...
E poi è imprescindibile che deve trovare qualcosa da fare fuori.
palestra, piscina qualsiasi cosa.
DEVE avere un impegno che lo tiri via da quelle quattro mura almeno due volte alla settimana.
Dece ricominciare a respirare.

Comunque le stronze capitano sempre ai bravi ragazzi.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

Inutile che io intervenga, Sienne e Tebe sono perfette.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La sera del 23... mi son attaccato al cellulare.
> Ho una mia amica... molto carina, di 20 anni più giovane... sono stato a messaggiare con lei la sera, mentre eravamo fuori a cena... per tirarmi su e levarmi la scimmia dalla testa... e così pure al pranzo di Natale.
> Ogni tanto mia moglie, che pretendeva la sua privacy, buttava l'occhio.... a un certo punto ha fatto quasi il gesto di prendere il mio cellulare... ma si è trattenuta.
> Stamattina le ho fatto il discorso.
> ...


mi sa che il consiglio di Tebe non era proprio questo. 
Se tua mogliw non è proprio stordita ha capito benissimo che stai bluffando.
di punto in bianco senza indizi spunta fuori una dal nulla con la quale addirittura potresti pianificare un futuro.......:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma è meglio che impari in fretta!
> 
> Comunque.
> Può sembrare follia o altro ma questo è solo il nostro giudizio.
> ...


Concordo.
Però dato che lui è lui e lei è lei e lei è una che gli ha raccontato (quasi) tutto non so se qualunque tattica potrebbe funzionare.
A me una strategia farebbe scadere la stima. Io (se fossi lei) penserei "io ho rischiato raccontando tutto e tu mi inventi storie?" o anche " se anche tu hai un'altra, bene! Facciamo pari e patta e io mi vivo quel che voglio e tu ti vivi quel che vuoi"
Non mi sembra che è a questo che vuole arrivare Danny.


----------



## Tebe (26 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Però dato che lui è lui e lei è lei e lei è una che gli ha raccontato (quasi) tutto non so se qualunque tattica potrebbe funzionare.
> A me una strategia farebbe scadere la stima. Io (se fossi lei) penserei "io ho rischiato raccontando tutto e tu mi inventi storie?" o anche " se anche tu hai un'altra, bene! Facciamo pari e patta e io mi vivo quel che voglio e tu ti vivi quel che vuoi"
> Non mi sembra che è a questo che vuole arrivare Danny.


Ma non é proprio cosi. 
Tutti noi abbiamo usato strategie.
Quando conosciamo qualcuno di nuovo non é che dopo tre minuti gli scoreggiamo in faccia per esempio.
Tutti scoreggiamo ma strategicamente prima di farlo aspettiamo ancora un po.
Io gli ho consigliato strategicamente di fare qualsiasi cosa lo poti fuori da questa situazione di schiavo  che strategicamente é un fallimento.
Io in primis vedo danny non quello che potrebbe pensare lei di cui mi frega nulla.

Spero di aver chiarito che il livell9 é altro da un pari e patta.
Lui non é in grado di mentire su sforie parallele.
Ma deve uscire e fare altro.
Sono  on il cell spero di essermi spiegata


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non é proprio cosi.
> Tutti noi abbiamo usato strategie.
> Quando conosciamo qualcuno di nuovo non é che dopo tre minuti gli scoreggiamo in faccia per esempio.
> Tutti scoreggiamo ma strategicamente prima di farlo aspettiamo ancora un po.
> ...


Non lo so.
Non so se l'obiettivo è uscire dalla situazione di schiavo. Sempre ammesso che ora sia in quella situazione.
Lui fino a poco tempo fa accettava che lei potesse avere una sbandata.
Se adesso soffre perché non dovrebbe dire a lei chiaramente che soffre e perché?
Sarebbe utile avere in ogni relazione un distacco vero che non facesse soffrire ma lui non è distaccato e non credo che abbia voglia ed energia per andare in palestra. E se lo fa per strategia per apparire a lei come non è, non solo sarebbe poco credibile, ma anche un po' patetico.

Oh lui sceglierà il consiglio che troverà più affine.


----------



## disincantata (26 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Nulla di esagerato, non sarebbe credibile visto che è nella fase tordo e lei lo sgamerebbe in 3 nano secondi a dire tanto, ma qualcosina così...
> E poi è imprescindibile che deve trovare qualcosa da fare fuori.
> palestra, piscina qualsiasi cosa.
> ...


E le brave ragazze agli stronzi.


----------



## marietto (26 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Però dato che lui è lui e lei è lei e *lei è una che gli ha raccontato (quasi) tutto *non so se qualunque tattica potrebbe funzionare.
> A me una strategia farebbe scadere la stima. Io (se fossi lei) penserei "io ho *rischiato raccontando tutto *e tu mi inventi storie?" o anche " se anche tu hai un'altra, bene! Facciamo pari e patta e io mi vivo quel che voglio e tu ti vivi quel che vuoi"
> Non mi sembra che è a questo che vuole arrivare Danny.


Beh, no, non è proprio così. Lei ha continuato a rifilargli versioni parziali ed edulcorate della faccenda, modificandole man mano che veniva "beccata". Anche l'ultima versione mi sembra piuttosto sospetta di "edulcorazione".

Io penso che, purtroppo, Danny abbia fatto capire un po' troppo chiaramente alla moglie che è disposto ad "ingoiare" qualsiasi cosa pur di evitare la separazione, e lei ne sta approfittando in maniera spietata. Adesso lui si rende conto che accettare senza limiti è forse un po' troppo per le sue forze, ma recuperare a questo punto è complicato.

Tuttavia, quello che mi preoccupa maggiormente nella situazione di Danny è che la moglie ormai non si pone più limiti e sembra piuttosto succube del tizio. Lui adesso non ha più un lavoro, ha un sacco di tempo libero e non vorrei che arrivasse a convincerla a fare lei i passi per chiudere il matrimonio. Per questo ritengo che Danny farebbe bene a cercare consiglio professionale a livello legale per premunirsi contro eventuali sorprese e nel caso la situazione dovesse precipitare ulteriormente e diventasse non più sopportabile.

Poi, potrà provare a recuperare, ma temo che non resti che sperare in un rinsavimento "motu proprio" della moglie...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Beh, no, non è proprio così. Lei ha continuato a rifilargli versioni parziali ed edulcorate della faccenda, modificandole man mano che veniva "beccata". Anche l'ultima versione mi sembra piuttosto sospetta di "edulcorazione".
> 
> Io penso che, purtroppo, Danny abbia fatto capire un po' troppo chiaramente alla moglie che è disposto ad "ingoiare" qualsiasi cosa pur di evitare la separazione, e lei ne sta approfittando in maniera spietata. Adesso lui si rende conto che accettare senza limiti è forse un po' troppo per le sue forze, ma recuperare a questo punto è complicato.
> 
> ...



Solo sul grassetto...
Ritengo che senza lavoro sia l'ultimo momento che un uomo scelga per separarsi per stare con una sposata appena incontrata....


----------



## marietto (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Solo sul grassetto...
> Ritengo che senza lavoro sia l'ultimo momento che un uomo scelga per separarsi per stare con una sposata appena incontrata....


Dipende dall'effettiva situazione con la moglie, Danny sa solo quello che gli è stato raccontato, che non è detto (come dimostrato dai fatti) possa essere completamente affidabile. E lui, se è in difficoltà, potrebbe anche vedere la moglie di Danny come un "buon partito"...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Dipende dall'effettiva situazione con la moglie, Danny sa solo quello che gli è stato raccontato, che non è detto (come dimostrato dai fatti) possa essere completamente affidabile. E lui, se è in difficoltà, potrebbe anche vedere la moglie di Danny come un "buon partito"...



Sarebbe incredibilmente cretino...


----------



## disincantata (26 Dicembre 2013)

Se non è un invenzione l'amante della moglie di Danny ha una moglie gravemente malata.


----------



## marietto (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sarebbe incredibilmente cretino...


Può essere... Ma a me il riferimento "en passant" sul fatto che lui abbia raccontato della propria relazione con la moglie di Danny ai genitori, suona un po' troppo strano.

Se io avessi avuto mia moglie malata e avessi raccontato a mia madre che mi vedevo con un'altra, avrei beccato una caterva di legnate...:smile:


----------



## disincantata (26 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Può essere... Ma a me il riferimento "en passant" sul fatto che lui abbia raccontato della propria relazione con la moglie di Danny ai genitori, suona un po' troppo strano.
> 
> Se io avessi avuto mia moglie malata e avessi raccontato a mia madre che mi vedevo con un'altra, avrei beccato una caterva di legnate...:smile:



Anch'io NON ci credo, a meno che i genitori siano 'Olindo e Rosa'.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anch'io NON ci credo, a meno che i genitori siano 'Olindo e Rosa'.



Idem, non ci credo tanto...

Non sappiamo 1-che palle racconta il tizio a lei 2-in che modo la notizia avuto viene riferita a danny...


----------



## marietto (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Idem, non ci credo tanto...
> 
> Non sappiamo 1-che palle racconta il tizio a lei 2-in che modo la notizia avuto viene riferita a danny...


Esatto... E' per questo che io, per non saper né leggere né scrivere, mi terrei preparato ad ogni evenienza.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Esatto... E' per questo che io, per non saper né leggere né scrivere, mi terrei preparato ad ogni evenienza.



Vabbè, dai, ma sul serio sul serio, un tizio senza lavoro deciderebbe, per una donna sposata appena incontrata che si fa beccare ogni due per tre, di affrontare una separazione che è sempre e comunque anche una questione economica?
Quando anche la donna in questione dovrebbe -e ricordiamoci che si sono incontrati da pochissimo e visti pure meno- affrontare la stessa pesante in tutti sensi separazione?

Ok essere preparati a tutto, però in giro con l'ombrello di adamantium rinforzato in previsione di meteoriti... dai, è eccessivo...


----------



## Ecate (26 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è come hai detto.
> pensieri di vario tipo sono stati espressi.
> ...


Tutto vero. Ma queste cose fatte da chi non è in condizioni di poterle fare portano ad una epocale Caporetto.


----------



## marietto (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè, dai, ma sul serio sul serio, un tizio senza lavoro deciderebbe, per una donna sposata appena incontrata che si fa beccare ogni due per tre, di affrontare una separazione che è sempre e comunque anche una questione economica?
> Quando anche la donna in questione dovrebbe -e ricordiamoci che si sono incontrati da pochissimo e visti pure meno- affrontare la stessa pesante in tutti sensi separazione?
> 
> Ok essere preparati a tutto, però in giro con l'ombrello di adamantium rinforzato in previsione di meteoriti... dai, è eccessivo...


Intanto bisogna vedere se la malata c'è, se è moglie o compagna, etc.
La separazione di solito è molto più pesante per l'uomo che per la donna, e se lei si muove in anticipo con Danny impreparato, non escluderei una chiusura molto favorevole per lei e molto sfavorevole per Danny. A quel punto lei ha una casa di proprietà, uno stipendio fisso e gli alimenti (oltre al mantenimento per la figlia). L'altro ha perso il lavoro, ha un'età nella quale è complicato trovarne un altro, quasi impossibile altrettanto remunerativo. Vede che la moglie di Danny è disposta a qualsiasi cosa per lui e magari conta sul fatto che potrà aiutarlo economicamente.

Sarà anche ipotesi remota, ma non sono sicuro che sia così tanto remota...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Intanto bisogna vedere se la malata c'è, se è moglie o compagna, etc.
> La separazione di solito è molto più pesante per l'uomo che per la donna, e se lei si muove in anticipo con Danny impreparato, non escluderei una chiusura molto favorevole per lei e molto sfavorevole per Danny. A quel punto lei ha una casa di proprietà, uno stipendio fisso *e gli alimenti* (oltre al mantenimento per la figlia). L'altro ha perso il lavoro, ha un'età nella quale è complicato trovarne un altro, quasi impossibile altrettanto remunerativo. Vede che la moglie di Danny è disposta a qualsiasi cosa per lui e magari conta sul fatto che potrà aiutarlo economicamente.
> 
> Sarà anche ipotesi remota, ma non sono sicuro che sia così tanto remota...



ARGHHHHHHHHARGHHHHHHHHARGHHHHHHHHARGHHHHHHHHARGHHHHHHHHARGHHHHHHHH

Ti prego BASTA con 'sta storia ormai gli alimenti li danno solo in pochi casi! E se la figlia, come succede se il padre lo chiede, passa la metà del tempo con lui, le spese per la bimba si pagano A META' (oddio, contribuisce più il padre se guadagna più della madre)

Ti prego.... davvero....

(ps sono convintissima, ma davvero straconvinta, che se il tizio andasse con gli occhioni dalla moglie di danny a dirle che la ama tanto tanto tanto e che si separa e vuole che si separi pure lei, la moglie di danny... rinsavirebbe ben più velocemente che se ricevesse la lettera dell'avvocato da denny, ma è opinione mia personale.)


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2013)

l'ipotesi che Danny sia semplicemente un uomo incredibilmente bischero tanto da non capire che alla moglie lui non basta più (ammesso che le sia mai bastato,la sensazione è che lei abbia scelto lui nel mazzo non certo per le sue qualità a letto) la vogliamo scartare a priori?

i dati certi per ora sono:

1-la moglie ha voglia.   e Danny non è quello che cerca

2-Danny ora deve recuperare serenità e i 10 kg persi

3-evitare di inventarsi storie inesistenti,chè magari la moglie non aspetta altro che quello per darsi davvero alla pazza gioia

4-Danny è disposto a tutto pur di evitare il divorzio e penso che anche la moglie non ci pensi proprio a cercare un altro uomo.   lei vuole solo godere.

5-Danny deve prendere atto che il patto di esclusività è definitivamente rotto e regolarsi di conseguenza.
approvo il consiglio di trovare delle attività che lo portino fuori di casa,insomma un inizio di vita indipendente.

altre cose non credo Danny sia in grado di farle,non a breve almeno


----------



## marietto (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ARGHHHHHHHHARGHHHHHHHHARGHHHHHHHHARGHHHHHHHHARGHHHHHHHHARGHHHHHHHH
> 
> Ti prego BASTA con 'sta storia ormai gli alimenti li danno solo in pochi casi! E se la figlia, come succede se il padre lo chiede, passa la metà del tempo con lui, le spese per la bimba si pagano A META' (oddio, contribuisce più il padre se guadagna più della madre)
> 
> ...


Non sto a discutere oltre di alimenti, ne sai sicuramente più tu di me 

Però, guarda che non è necessario per lui separarsi, ammesso che sia sposato, può sempre "eroicamente" restare sposato e frequentare la moglie di Danny, convincendo lei a separarsi.
Un caso non molto dissimile ha coinvolto un mio collega qualche anno fa. Lei era "persa" e c'è cascata come una pera. Poi è rinsavita, ma intanto...
Anch'io penso che la cosa potrebbe fare rinsavire di colpo la moglie di Danny, ma meglio prepararsi che non farlo. Poi se le cose non precipitano l'avrà fatto per nulla, ma nel dubbio...


----------



## Zod (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Solo sul grassetto...
> Ritengo che senza lavoro sia l'ultimo momento che un uomo scelga per separarsi per stare con una sposata appena incontrata....


In realtà è proprio il momento migliore, per cambiare tutto. Senza il vincolo del lavoro può cambiare anche città. Molto spesso cambiare lavoro equivale a cambiare vita. Ma non darei per scontato che sia un bastardo, è un uomo che si sta aggrappando alla moglie di Danny per uscire da una situazione che non regge più. Possibile anche che non sia stato licenziato ma si sia fatto licenziare, anzi molto probabile. Sta mettendo in atto un piano.


----------



## Ecate (26 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Può essere... Ma a me il riferimento "en passant" sul fatto che lui abbia raccontato della propria relazione con la moglie di Danny ai genitori, suona un po' troppo strano.
> 
> Se io avessi avuto mia moglie malata e avessi raccontato a mia madre che mi vedevo con un'altra, avrei beccato una caterva di legnate...:smile:


Proprio in questo forum tempo fa c'era il racconto di qualcosa di molto ma molto peggio. Il verme ha pure fatto un party per celebrare la "ritrovata libertà"  e i genitori l'hanno spalleggiato. Non è che le m••••••e si debbano cercare col lanternino; se ne incontrano a bizzeffe


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> *Non sto a discutere oltre di alimenti, ne sai sicuramente più tu di me *
> 
> Però, guarda che non è necessario per lui separarsi, ammesso che sia sposato, può sempre "eroicamente" restare sposato e frequentare la moglie di Danny, convincendo lei a separarsi.
> Un caso non molto dissimile ha coinvolto un mio collega qualche anno fa. Lei era "persa" e c'è cascata come una pera. Poi è rinsavita, ma intanto...
> Anch'io penso che la cosa potrebbe fare rinsavire di colpo la moglie di Danny, ma meglio prepararsi che non farlo. Poi se le cose non precipitano l'avrà fatto per nulla, ma nel dubbio...



Grasssie


----------



## mic (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè, dai, ma sul serio sul serio, un tizio senza lavoro deciderebbe, per una donna sposata appena incontrata che si fa beccare ogni due per tre, di affrontare una separazione che è sempre e comunque anche una questione economica?
> Quando anche la donna in questione dovrebbe -e ricordiamoci che si sono incontrati da pochissimo e visti pure meno- affrontare la stessa pesante in tutti sensi separazione?
> 
> Ok essere preparati a tutto, però in giro con l'ombrello di *adamantium rinforzato* in previsione di meteoriti... dai, è eccessivo...


Adamantium rinforzato??????

Ma tu, in realtà chi sei?


----------



## marietto (26 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Adamantium rinforzato??????
> 
> Ma tu, in realtà chi sei?


SNIKT! :mrgreen:

Occhio, non facciamola incazzare.... :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Adamantium rinforzato??????
> 
> Ma tu, in realtà chi sei?


----------



## Tebe (26 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Tutto vero. Ma queste cose fatte da chi non è in condizioni di poterle fare portano ad una epocale Caporetto.


Invece adesso é una marcia trionfale


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> View attachment 7980



Brrr... rinnego subito e rinnovo invece la mia nausicità.

Anzi, in onore di un raro soffuso e impalpabile senso di benessere, cambio avatar.


----------



## mic (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Brrr... rinnego subito e rinnovo invece la mia nausicità.
> 
> Anzi, in onore di un raro soffuso e impalpabile senso di benessere, cambio avatar.


e chi ci metti? Howl?


----------



## marietto (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Brrr... rinnego subito e rinnovo invece la mia nausicità.
> 
> Anzi, in onore di un raro soffuso e impalpabile senso di benessere, cambio avatar.


Wolverine?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

Ho detto che rinnovavo la mia nausicità...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> e chi ci metti? Howl?



Piuttosto Porco Rosso!

(ps ho adorato pure il libro del Castello Errante di Howl)


----------



## mic (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Piuttosto Porco Rosso!
> 
> (ps ho adorato pure il libro del Castello Errante di Howl)


Hai visto anche il castello nel cielo?

porco rosso è molto bello, anche perché ambientato in Italia.


----------



## mic (26 Dicembre 2013)

*Invece...*

... spero che Danny capisca che deve camminare con le sue gambe, ora. 


E solo con le sue.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Hai visto anche il castello nel cielo?
> 
> porco rosso è molto bello, anche perché ambientato in Italia.



Suvvia, li ho visti tutti....

Porco è il mio preferito..

Poi, a parimerito, Spirited away, Totoro, Ponyo, Mononoke, Howl, Conan

Poi a parimerito tutti gli altri


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Suvvia, li ho visti tutti....
> 
> Porco è il mio preferito..
> 
> ...



PS Nausicaa è bello, ma è doppiato talmente male che mi fa venire i brividi... e preferisco il fumetto che ha disegnato in seguito...


----------



## mic (26 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma come...*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Suvvia, li ho visti tutti....
> 
> Porco è il mio preferito..
> 
> ...


...non è nausicaa il tuo preferito?

Certo, un nick come porco rosso per te sarebbe stato alquanto bizzarro...


----------



## mic (26 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> PS Nausicaa è bello, ma è doppiato talmente male che mi fa venire i brividi... e preferisco il fumetto che ha disegnato in seguito...


concordo.
il fumetto è veramente ben fatto.
kHai letto anche il romanzo di Conan?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> ...non è nausicaa il tuo preferito?
> 
> Certo, un nick come porco rosso per te sarebbe stato alquanto bizzarro...



Amo il _personaggio _di Nausicaa.

Lei è forte, dolce, piena di amore per gli altri, coraggiosa, tenera.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> concordo.
> il fumetto è veramente ben fatto.
> kHai letto anche il romanzo di Conan?



Sì, ma non mi è piaciuto tanto quanto la serie... invece la storia del castello errante è fatta davvero bene, i personaggi sono meravigliosi e affatto banali, mi ha deliziato.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Mi fossi comportata così mi sarei sentita alla frutta...
> quindi meglio andare ...
> Dai è una cosa talmente ridicola ...lei potrebbe sempre rispondere :
> va ok...così abbiamo tutti e due degli impegni ...
> Ciao ciao


Sicura?
Come mai allora il mondo è pregno di traditori
che non perdonerebbero mai un tradimento?

Come mai il mondo è pieno di servi malvagi?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque piaccia o meno
Quando lui o lei si invaghiscono di un altro
Perchè sono caduti nel fascino di una altra persona
che a loro piace

Ci insegnano
che in alcun modo
tramite l'amore

Possediamo le persone.

Possiamo solo appartenere a delle persone
Non possiamo possederle.

Posso scegliere di essere fedele.
Non posso aver nessuna garanzia
sul fatto che non sarò mai tradito.


Visione per la Tebastra.
Mattia la becca con Man.
Interrogatorio di quinto grado.

Tebe alla fine stremata ammette: 
Gli ho fatto un bocchino.

Mattia si strappa tutti i capelli dalla testa...
Tue sei mia, la mia donna...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Tebe gli dice 

Ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeee aooooooooooooo...eeeeeeeeeeeeee....
Maccche saraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mai...
U quante storie per u bucchinoooooooooooo....

E vado cantando da mia moglie il Symbolum di Sequeri...

Tu sei la mia donna altro io non hoooooooooooo...
E lei risponde....

Ora vai un po' a fartene in culo si io lo sooooooooooooooooooo...

Niente nella vitaaaaaaaaaaaaa ci separerààààààààààààà
fino a quando io lo sooooooooooooooooo
un calcio in culo ti daròòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò...


----------



## danny (27 Dicembre 2013)

Sì, in effetti sono un tordo, alla cosa degli sms lei non ha fatto granché piega, non crede possibile che io possa avere una storia al di fuori adesso... sa che sono innamorato di lei. E sa che io voglio solo lei. Sono stato patetico.
Anche se ritengo che uscire al di fuori e cercare di vivere la mia vita sia necessario.
Lo sto già facendo, in realtà, con questa mia amica (solo amica!), e con dei corsi che sto iniziando.
Paradossalmente è proprio mia moglie a consigliarmi di iscrivermi in palestra, uscire con gli amici, contrariamente a quello che voleva fino a poco tempo fa (era gelosissima della mia vita privata e una delle giustificazioni del tradimento all'inizio era che io mi facevo troppo i cazzi miei), ovviamente credo per avere l'alibi e il tempo per farsi lei adesso i cazzi suoi.
Quanto è avvenuto molti lo hanno già capito, ovvero che a lei io non basto più.
Me l'ha detto praticamente lei.
Dopo il matrimonio, la figlia etc... tutti obiettivi raggiunti, il tuo lingottino d'oro (uso le sue parole) ossia la famiglia messo da parte come qualcosa di imprescindibile, lei ha cercato le emozioni altrove con un amante che le è capitato.
Un modo per provare emozioni, al di fuori. Esattamente come fa la sua collega, che lei invidia, una bella famiglia, due bambini, una bella casa e un po' di uomini che cadono ai suoi piedi e che si porta a letto.
Collega con cui parla molto e che la "istruisce" su come comportarsi. Mia moglie dice che un conto è l'amore, un altro il sesso. L'amore ce l'ha qui in famiglia, e non ha mai voluto metterla in discussione in alcuna maniera. Questa sarebbe stata una storia che la faceva stare bene, che le dava un po' di emozioni e se non l'avessi scoperta non sarebbe accaduto niente. Peccato che lei non abbia fatto nulla per non essere scoperta. Addirittura mi aveva chiesto di uscire con lui. Tutto il suo comportamento è stato adeguato al livello di controllo che io mantenevo, man mano l'ha nascosta ai miei occhi, pur non avendo il pudore di lasciare tracce o di accennarne ogni tanto, comportamento che denuncia l'inesperienza in tal senso ma anche la voglia di scaricarsi le colpe e le ansie di nascondere tutto man mano.
Le è stato più facile accennare le cose, farmele scoprire... se avesse tenuto tutto nascosto l'ansia probabilmente le avrebbe fatto vivere male la cosa, anche se dice il contrario. Invece man mano mi accennava vagamente in maniera da poter adeguare il suo comportamento e rassicurarsi.
Per dire, quando mi chiede se poteva andare a cena... la sua paranoia era di avere un incidente con lui e di essere scoperta in questa maniera, come accaduto a dei conoscenti. Lo stesso per il sesso... prima di finire in motel, una sera mi accennò al fatto che lui non aveva mai fatto sesso con lei e che ne aveva parlato ai genitori... e che la cosa le sembrava strana.
Io mi feci delle paranoie sulla cosa... ma le diedi una risposta del cazzo che lei prese in seria considerazione... a suo vantaggio e con la sua interpretazione, portandoselo in motel.
Io ho limato le sue ansie man mano e le ho dato il coraggio di affrontare con più serenità la cosa.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Come mai allora il mondo è pregno di traditori
> che non perdonerebbero mai un tradimento?
> 
> Come mai il mondo è pieno di servi malvagi?





sicura per me ...

per il resto del mondo non ti so rispondere...
non sono nella testa di traditi del del resto  del mondo e aggiungo 
per fortuna....
pensa che zanzara fastidiosa sarei:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> sicura per me ...
> 
> per il resto del mondo non ti so rispondere...
> non sono nella testa di traditi del del resto  del mondo e aggiungo
> ...


Beh un caalabrone no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La zanzara era la Eva.


----------



## danny (27 Dicembre 2013)

Quando è uscita dal motel, c'è un suo sms che mi inviò che letto ora mi fa rabbrividire "Ti amo, miciotto".
Ma a un certo punto è inutile stare a pensare a quello che è successo, ma riflettere su cosa fare.
Lei mi piace, non posso dir niente e questo lo capite tutti.
Mi piace da una vita, al di fuori di questo è una donna con cui condivido e ho condiviso tutti i momenti della mia vita, oltre a una famiglia. E' parte della mia vita, di quella dei mie genitori, dei nostri amici. Condividiamo tutto, ricordi compresi.
E' la donna da cui è nata mia figlia, e quel momento lì me lo ricordo ancora con emozione.
E' la persona con cui parlo di più tra tutte, e fino a poco tempo fa questo valeva anche per lei.
Mi piace anche sessualmente, anche l'altro ieri l'abbiamo fatto due volte. Non abbiamo mai smesso di fare sesso.
Ha ancora un bel fisico, davvero, da ventenne, un bellissimo sedere, fianchi stretti, piccola di statura, sul genere Kylie Minogue, per dire. E' una brava mamma, una donna intelligente e in gamba.
Una strega.
E io un tordo. Lo so.
Il fatto che si sia scopato qualcun altro... mi fa male, non lo nego, mi viene rabbia a pensarci. Lo riesco ad accettare solo finché penso che si tratti di qualcosa che è capitato e non capiterà più, ma non ho la sicurezza che questo accada e mia moglie non si è data da fare per darmi questa sicurezza.
Lo sente ancora, mi ha detto, qualche sms di auguri, ieri, Natale, per dire.
Certo il rapporto non si è interrotto.
E perso il precedente lavoro ora lui potrebbe anche trovarne uno che abbia come area la Lombardia... 
Stare a pensarci su però mi fa solo e davvero male.
Alla fine l'unica soluzione è uscire, migliorare me stesso. Conoscere altre persone, o forse avere anch'io un'altra storia.
Mia moglie mi ha fatto un discorso sul fatto che per lei la fedeltà è più un obbligo che un valore... dice che è fatta così... si è sempre trattenuta ma non è nelle sue corde. Ora con la collega che la istruisce si è probabilmente "liberata".


----------



## danny (27 Dicembre 2013)

Poi è tutta una contraddizione, che ha a volte anche del grottesco.
Oggi mi parlava di togliere qualche pillola dagli anticoncezionali, in maniera da mantenere regolare il ciclo ma di poter essere ugualmente fertile.
Vorrebbe avere un secondo bambino, ampliare la famiglia.
L'ho guardata stralunato. 
Poi sta cercando le scarpe per risposarmi con me in primavera, una cerimonia "finta" celebrativa.
Cosa molto romantica, che mi piace anche.
Sto facendo davvero molta fatica a seguirla...
che forse non è neppure il caso di dare peso alle sue parole e di godere invece di quel che è.
Dovrei essere abbastanza sollevato dalla cosa da non preoccuparmi delle sue scopate fuori casa... e pensare alle mie.
Certo che finché io le sbavo dietro e muoio di gelosia, c'è poco da fare. Lei sa che si può permettere comunque tutto, e io di rimando ci sto solo male.


----------



## Carola (27 Dicembre 2013)

Scusa ma fatevi vedere da uno bravo voi due...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, in effetti sono un tordo, alla cosa degli sms lei non ha fatto granché piega, non crede possibile che io possa avere una storia al di fuori adesso... sa che sono innamorato di lei. E sa che io voglio solo lei. Sono stato patetico.
> Anche se ritengo che uscire al di fuori e cercare di vivere la mia vita sia necessario.
> Lo sto già facendo, in realtà, con questa mia amica (solo amica!), e con dei corsi che sto iniziando.
> Paradossalmente è proprio mia moglie a consigliarmi di iscrivermi in palestra, uscire con gli amici, contrariamente a quello che voleva fino a poco tempo fa (era gelosissima della mia vita privata e una delle giustificazioni del tradimento all'inizio era che io mi facevo troppo i cazzi miei), ovviamente credo per avere l'alibi e il tempo per farsi lei adesso i cazzi suoi.
> ...


Ok.
Il suo amore per lei ti sta fottendo.
Finchè confondi le cause con gli effetti non ne vieni fuori.
Lo capisci o no che lei gioca e gode del potere che ha su di te?

Lei potente o debole?
Bando alle ciance amico mio.

Per il fatto che tu ami solo lei, non è detto che lei ami solo te.
Lo capisci o no che quelle emozioni
non sono cercate
ma solo suscitate, scaturite dal fatto 
che ha incontrato anche un altro che le piace?

Ma non l'ha incontrato a sedici anni.
Lo ha incontrato ora con un marito e una figlia.
Con delle responsabilità e degli impegni presi.

Come dire...
Mia cara donna della mia vita.
Ok tu sei la donna della mia vita.
Ma noi non possiamo fare la nostra vita.
Perchè io non posso
Perchè sono inserito nella mia vita.
Ho questa e mi tocca vivere questa.

Danny, tu stai mandando giù tutti sti rospi
pur di non perderla.

Tu puoi fare solo una cosa.
Dirle io sono questo.
E ti posso dare questo.
Scegli tu.

Ma per nessuna ragione al mondo devi deprezzare quello che dai tu nel rapporto
pur di giustificare il suo operato.

Inammissibile.

Danny, tu la conosci no?
Bon ora te la ritrovi in un modo che non conosci.
Ha rivelato la sua vera natura o è vittima di un sortilegio arcano?

Emozioni suscitate dalla situazione.

Te la senti di aspettare un attimo a vedere se sono fuochi fatui?

Una mia amica, mi ha aperto una porta grandissima.
Uno squarcio che non avrei mai immaginato.
Non conta nell'amore, nè il sesso.
Ma la relazione che si istaura.

Sappilo Danny, anche una montagna di scopate
non realizzano un cazzo.

E proprio il non realizzare un cazzo, fanno si che questi eventi vengano assurti a iperboliche valenze di significato simbolico.

Tu le devi dire...
Mia cara moglie, tu parli così e ragioni così solo perchè sei infigata di un altro.
Ma ricordati che hai delle responsabilità e non sei più un bambina.

Danny
Qualsiasi moglie con un minimo di cranio.
Se beccata molla tutto all'istante.
Il che sappilo farebbe parte delle regole del gioco.

Se io fossi l'amante di una donna sposata
e lei mi dicesse anche solo con un sms: Mio marito sa.

Io mi darei alla macchia.
E la caccerei a calci in culo.
Da suo marito.

Ora capisco che tu sei tanto innamorato di lei.

Ma ora per piacere mi scrivi venti qualità irrinunciabili di lei, perchè io possa capire perchè la ami così tanto.

Che cosa ha di speciale tua moglie, che non abbia ogni altra donna di sta terra.
Per essere amata a sto modo da te.

Perchè non so che farei alla mia
se mi facesse sti discorsi qui.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Scusa ma fatevi vedere da uno bravo voi due...


Chi io e lunaiena?
Ma è lei che invia la rogna...

Senti non mi capisce...
S'incazza perchè vuole sms sdolcinati del tipo
Grazie di esistere...

E io le scrivo...scusa se esisto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Poi è tutta una contraddizione, che ha a volte anche del grottesco.
> Oggi mi parlava di togliere qualche pillola dagli anticoncezionali, in maniera da mantenere regolare il ciclo ma di poter essere ugualmente fertile.
> Vorrebbe avere un secondo bambino, ampliare la famiglia.
> L'ho guardata stralunato.
> ...


Lo sai no che per l'estate vorrà che tu prepari in casa una stanza per lui
e che per l'autunno dormirete a turno con lei?
Sei consapevole?

Lo sai che per l'inverno tu dovrai anche mantenerlo lui?

Ascolta le profezie del conte...

Una moglie per amica...
Quale colossale corbelleria...

In che mondo viviamo...

E poi sarebbe lunaiena la surreale...


----------



## danny (27 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo sai no che per l'estate vorrà che tu prepari in casa una stanza per lui
> e che per l'autunno dormirete a turno con lei?
> Sei consapevole?
> 
> ...



Ma infatti io non ci sto capendo un cazzo.
Fino a ieri credevo a mia moglie ciecamente.
Ora mi trovo a dubitare delle sue parole.
A non capire niente di quello che vuole.
OK: si è infigata come dici tu di un altro.
E su questo ci siamo, finalmente l'ho capito anch'io.
Lei mi ha detto anche "Spero di dimenticarlo":
partiamo una settimana noi in vacanza e due settimane lui.
Al ritorno spero mi sia passata.
Vuoi che ti dica che non ci credo neppure a questo?
Il problema sta tutto nell'adeguare 20 anni di monogamia di entrambi alla situazione attuale.
E io non mi sono ancora adeguato, faccio fatica a scindere la donna di adesso da quella di prima, di solo 3 mesi fa.
Vivo io in una contraddizione assoluta cercando un collegamento inutilmente tra le sue contraddizioni.


----------



## Zod (27 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Poi è tutta una contraddizione, che ha a volte anche del grottesco.
> Oggi mi parlava di togliere qualche pillola dagli anticoncezionali, in maniera da mantenere regolare il ciclo ma di poter essere ugualmente fertile.
> Vorrebbe avere un secondo bambino, ampliare la famiglia.
> L'ho guardata stralunato.
> ...


I rapporti possono cambiare, trasformarsi. Alla fine se ci pensi ha ragione lei, anche caviale e champagne tutti i giorni stancano, a volte meglio la minestrina riscaldata o la frittata. Insomma è quella la direzione che stanno prendendo tutti i rapporti. Se non lo accetti, piuttosto che morire di gelosia è meglio se te ne vai. Se invece lo accetti, potreste anche diventare complici...e potrebbe piacerti. Devi superare un tuo limite, che è la possessivitá.


----------



## danny (27 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O
> Danny
> Qualsiasi moglie con un minimo di cranio.
> Se beccata molla tutto all'istante.
> ...



Era quello che mi aspettavo anch'io.
Ho scoperto la cosa a fine ottobre, l'ho svegliata nella notte incazzato e urlandole dietro, lei mi ha raccontato quella patetica storia
di come lei si fosse aggrappata a lui per reagire alla depressione, mi ha fatto pena e le ho chiesto di controllare il suo cellulare, così che la smettesse di comunicare con lui.
Il giorno dopo lo mollava con un sms che mi ha letto, per poi riprendere il giorno dopo cancellando però tutti gli sms.
Altra litigata. 
Ma quella più forte è stata l'11 novembre. Lei il 12 mi aveva detto di averlo lasciato, a seguito di questa cosa.
Ma lei già 4 giorni dopo aveva in mano un secondo cellulare datole da lui. Ovviamente è stata un'iniziativa di lui... (non ci credo ma neanche...)
Abbiamo litigato l'8 dicembre, quando ho scoperto che la storia continuava.
Lei il 12 era in motel.
Il 23 mi ha raccontato tutto, il 25 si facevano gli auguri di natale via sms, detto da lei.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> I rapporti possono cambiare, trasformarsi. Alla fine se ci pensi ha ragione lei, anche caviale e champagne tutti i giorni stancano, a volte meglio la minestrina riscaldata o la frittata. Insomma è quella la direzione che stanno prendendo tutti i rapporti. Se non lo accetti, piuttosto che morire di gelosia è meglio se te ne vai. Se invece lo accetti, potreste anche diventare complici...e potrebbe piacerti. Devi superare un tuo limite, che è la possessivitá.


Un limite per altro di tutti quelli che sono usi dire...
La mia donna...dev'essere mia e tutta mia...
Vorrei vedere io quanti al posto di Danny
non danno di matto...

Dicono che sia semplice fare i gay con il culo degli altri...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non ci sto capendo un cazzo.
> Fino a ieri credevo a mia moglie ciecamente.
> Ora mi trovo a dubitare delle sue parole.
> A non capire niente di quello che vuole.
> ...


Attendiamo i frutti dell'albero...allora


----------



## Spider (27 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non ci sto capendo un cazzo.
> Fino a ieri credevo a mia moglie ciecamente.
> Ora mi trovo a dubitare delle sue parole.
> A non capire niente di quello che vuole.
> ...


tu moglie è cambiata.
a questo ci sei arrivato, o meglio ti ci ha fatto arrivare.
quello che forse è importante capire, non è se adeguarsi o meno ma se questo ti rende sereno.
Non credo che la tua situazione sia estranea a molti, anzi sicuramente è comune.
ha un altro o vorrebbe, si chiude un occhio pur sopportando per quieto vivere o perchè fa comodo,
magari dopo anni di matrimonio, ricerchi la tua libertà nel riflesso della libertà dell'altro.
quello che dovresti chiederti è se a te tutto questo va bene.
personalmente mi sembri sulla buona strada per accettare questa nuova situazione.
e non lo dico con disprezzo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non ci sto capendo un cazzo.
> Fino a ieri credevo a mia moglie ciecamente.
> Ora mi trovo a dubitare delle sue parole.
> A non capire niente di quello che vuole.
> ...


Voi non state cercando di trovare un nuovo equilibrio; lei decide quel che si fa e tu devi eseguire.
Non sei tu che vivi in una contraddizione è lei che cambia idea dalla sera alla mattina. Tu stai cercando di capire e adeguarti ma tuia moglie è davvero contraddittoria.
Tu accetti che tua moglie ti dica che la monogamia non è un valore? E accetti che poi ti parli di una cerimonia per il rinnovo dei voti matrimoniali?
Concordo con Rosa: avete bisogno di una guida
Non so che qui riesca a seguirvi nella vostra vicenda. Io non ci riesco.


----------



## danny (27 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi non state cercando di trovare un nuovo equilibrio; lei decide quel che si fa e tu devi eseguire.
> Non sei tu che vivi in una contraddizione è lei che cambia idea dalla sera alla mattina. Tu stai cercando di capire e adeguarti ma tuia moglie è davvero contraddittoria.
> Tu accetti che tua moglie ti dica che la monogamia non è un valore? E accetti che poi ti parli di una cerimonia per il rinnovo dei voti matrimoniali?
> Concordo con Rosa: avete bisogno di una guida
> Non so che qui riesca a seguirvi nella vostra vicenda. Io non ci riesco.



Non dirlo a me.
Io non riesco più a seguirla.
E' in uno stato di euforia da superpoteri.
Io non riesco ad accettarla: le faccio notare che è completamente fuori.
Lei ride. Dice che sì, è vero.
io sto aspettando che torni sulla terra.
Non riesco, ma proprio non riesco a farle capire quello che sta facendo.
E quali danni sta provocando a me, alla coppia.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi non state cercando di trovare un nuovo equilibrio; lei decide quel che si fa e tu devi eseguire.
> Non sei tu che vivi in una contraddizione è lei che cambia idea dalla sera alla mattina. Tu stai cercando di capire e adeguarti ma tuia moglie è davvero contraddittoria.
> Tu accetti che tua moglie ti dica che la monogamia non è un valore? E accetti che poi ti parli di una cerimonia per il rinnovo dei voti matrimoniali?
> Concordo con Rosa: avete bisogno di una guida
> Non so che qui riesca a seguirvi nella vostra vicenda. Io non ci riesco.


Beh l'equilibrio di moglie comandona e marito esecutore è di molte coppie
le quali non hanno certo bisogno di una guida...

Sto mondo si fa sempre più strano

Dopo aver confuso le cause con gli effetti
oramai ci vuole una guida anche per riuscire a pisciare in modo corretto...

Che mondo assurdo...
Dove si chiede ai ciechi di farci strada...

ma da non credere eh?

Poi uno si sveglia dall'autoconvincimento indotto dalla guida e si dice...

ma porca troia
gabbato due volte

e in più perso un mucchio di tempo che potevo dedicare 
a relax e divertimenti

contenti voi...
fora uno...

sotto un altro...

Guida alla corretta compilazione
del modulo
salva palle...


----------



## danny (27 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Scusa ma fatevi vedere da uno bravo voi due...


Sicuramente da dentro io non riesco a valutare correttamente la cosa.
Due decenni di monogamia di entrambi mi condizionano nel giudizio.
E poi sono parte in causa. Certe cose non le vedo.
Mia moglie credo, ma ripeto, credo, proprio perché il mio giudizio non può che essere parziale, sia andata fuori perché si è invaghita di un altro,  per il quale passa indifferentemente sopra di me.
Io sto male perché ancora innamorato di mia moglie, per me ancora nulla è cambiato, dal punto di vista dei sentimenti.
Invece lei cerca di godersi  l'amante per cui ha una cotta e di tenersi allo stesso tempo buono il marito con cui ha una famiglia.
Una guida qui potrebbe aiutarci solo se vi fosse la volontà di uscirne.
Volontà che mia moglie non ha mai dimostrato.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tu moglie è cambiata.
> a questo ci sei arrivato, o meglio ti ci ha fatto arrivare.
> quello che forse è importante capire, non è se adeguarsi o meno ma se questo ti rende sereno.
> Non credo che la tua situazione sia estranea a molti, anzi sicuramente è comune.
> ...


Sai spider
non sono convinto che le donne cambino
ma che in qualche maniera reagiscono no?
Che ne sappiamo noi?
Passa un mona e loro ci vedono il bel tenebroso della situazion no?

Ora tu che sai come si mettono certe cose
Come fai a dirgli sta sereno

Lui mi pare parecchio destabilizzato
Non è quello che si dice....ma si dei son cagate, dove vuoi che vada sta qui, dopo che è sposata con me per vent'anni?

Cioè secondo me Danny può accettare sta situazione solo in quanto passeggera no?

Ma non sappiamo come lui sognava che fosse la donna per lui no?

Cioè Spider visto?
Tu sproni tua moglie perchè sia più maiala...
E sta qua che capisce?
Che far la maiala sia andare in leto con un altro no?

Cioè...
Uno si dice...
Maledetta quella volta che sono andato a dirle...depilate la figa...eh...

Cioè è come se io regalassi un completino da putanon a una mia amica
e questa capisce che è giunto per lei il momento di scendere in strada a far la battona eh?

Che mi tocca dirle...
Ma tirarti in parte testa da figa...
che le macchine ti tirano sotto no?

E lei mi risponde...sai se mi avessi regalato una saio ora sarei una monaca...
Colpa tua...mi hai fatto diventare una donnaccia...

Sempre colpa nostra...fanculo...

Tu sai meglio di me
Che se loro incontrano qualcuno che ci sa fare...
Noi siam perduti...no?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente da dentro io non riesco a valutare correttamente la cosa.
> Due decenni di monogamia di entrambi mi condizionano nel giudizio.
> E poi sono parte in causa. Certe cose non le vedo.
> Mia moglie credo, ma ripeto, credo, proprio perché il mio giudizio non può che essere parziale, sia andata fuori perché si è invaghita di un altro,  per il quale passa indifferentemente sopra di me.
> ...


E la chiami scema?
Scusa se è poco no?
Ma sta roba ti fa male.

Questo è il problema.
Non sei un marito che dice

Dio sia Lodato
si è fatta l'amante
per un po' mi lascerà in pace no?

Tu la vorresti tutta per te, tutta insiemosa, a fare pucci pucci, la coppia...no?

E invece lei è stufa agra di fare pucci pucci siamo solo noi...
E si dà alla pazza gioia no?

Vedi che pian pianino arriviamo alle cause, lasciando stare le conseguenze?

Pian pianino però eh...


----------



## danny (27 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E la chiami scema?
> Scusa se è poco no?
> Ma sta roba ti fa male.
> 
> ...



Beh, è così.
Le conseguenze.... non lo so, mi è costato caro arrivare a questa deduzione, che prevedere il futuro mi è difficile.
Potrebbe finire perché lui trova un lavoro che lo faccia lavorare davvero... senza avere il tempo di venire a Milano a trombarsi mia moglie. Mia moglie piangerebbe un po', poi forse messo il cuore in pace farebbe un secondo figlio, cambieremmo casa come desidera lei da un po' e via così. L'ipotesi migliore.
Oppure potrebbe andare peggio, che lui si trova un lavoro in Lombardia... e continuano a vedersi.
E a approfondire il rapporto, disfacendo il nostro.
Non lo so: io vorrei mia moglie tutta per me, e basta, vorrei solo quello, come è stato per 20 anni.
Non me ne frega un cazzo di altre donne, non le vedo, perché amo ancora lei.
Evidentemente non è così per lei.
Di certo, non la voglio accanto a me per costrizione o paura. Ci deve arrivare da sola.


----------



## sienne (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao danny,

ci vuole veramente tempo anche per te. lei non è cambiata dall'oggi al domani.
anche lei ha fatto un suo percorso, per arrivare dove è arrivata. 
e ancora non è arrivata, ancora non sa bene in che modalità, perciò le contraddizioni. 
ma non ti include in questo suo percorso ... in questa sua ricerca di nuova definizione. 
decide tutto lei ... anche se avere un secondo figlio, e perché no, tanto tu ci stai. 
e che importanza ha, che tu perda peso ... e che la figlia che già c'è manda segnali ... 
tanto in un modo o nell'altro, sta a voi trovare come adeguarvi ... e lo farete. 
certo, che una situazione così fa gasare al massimo, fa sentire di avere potere ... 
perché, non lo ha? non è forse libera di fare quello che vuole? ogni tanto una lacrima ... 
una promessa ... ma cosa sarà mai, basta tenere tutto sotto controllo ... e continuare. 
credi veramente, che se lui dovesse scomparire, tutto ritornerebbe come prima?
No, con lui o con un altro ... lei te lo ha anche detto, la monogamia non è quello che vuole. 
E anche un altro figlio, forse starà calmina i primi tempi ... ma poi si prosegue. 

Danny, a momenti così non siete una coppia, non state percorrendo assieme un percorso. 
Un aiuto potrebbe sostenervi nel ricercare assieme una nuova modalità che vada bene 
ad entrambi. Come un mediatore, che fa arrivare a te, cosa ricerca lei e a lei, cosa sei disposto tu. 
Un sostegno, non ha solo un determinato fine ... ma tanti, anche il percorso di ricerca in se, è un fine. 

Ed è chiaro come l'AMEN nella Chiesa, che tu non vedi altro che lei. E come potresti?
Se fino a ieri tutto quello che avevate, "vi" andava bene ... la tua mente, non ha mai
cercato altro, non ha voluto altro, andava tutto bene così ... 
Hai bisogno di tempo, per capire quanto sei disposto a dare ... sia con la mente, che con i sentimenti. 
Perché ... hai una nuova compagna accanto a te ... e ciò significa, una nuova vita di coppia ... 
Ma allora, che coppia sia ... fatti attivo, prendi iniziative ... sia per te che per voi ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Poi è tutta una contraddizione, che ha a volte anche del grottesco.
> Oggi mi parlava di togliere qualche pillola dagli anticoncezionali, in maniera da mantenere regolare il ciclo ma di poter essere ugualmente fertile.
> Vorrebbe avere un secondo bambino, ampliare la famiglia.
> L'ho guardata stralunato.
> ...


In tutta onestà rimango basita dal fatto che un uomo si faccia tenere in scacco così  Però capisco anche che tu sei una persona scusa la franchezza piuttosto debole temo che accetteresti alla fine pure l'amante in casa che se la scopa davanti a te senza batter ciglio o quasi, che dirti danny se uno mi scrive sono calato 10 kg e da come scrive è chiaramente in fase depressiva e poi però accetta di tutto e di più boh  ...non posso che dirti ok continua così finché reggi poi passa al tavor ...ah un altra cosa tua moglie non ti rispetta in nulla di questo  cerca di fartene una ragione perché è la realtà sta solo costruendosi una vita di benessere per lei solo per lei nemmeno per la figlia, ecco su questo non raccontarti balle, almeno potrai toccare il fondo con consapevolezza ... Pure i contentini del secondo matrimonio mamma mia che squallore  Ah si l'alternativa è che te ne freghi e fai esattamente come lei e come lei vorrebbe ma non credo riusciresti mai forse solo il disagio di tua figlia che prima o poi si farà sentire ti potrà scuotere, povera bimba


----------



## Ecate (27 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non dirlo a me.
> Io non riesco più a seguirla.
> E' in uno stato di euforia da superpoteri.
> Io non riesco ad accettarla: le faccio notare che è completamente fuori.
> ...


Danny, ma ti rendi conto? Tu stai malissimo per quello che lei ti sta facendo e lei ammette e ti ride in faccia?


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, è così.
> Le conseguenze.... non lo so, mi è costato caro arrivare a questa deduzione, che prevedere il futuro mi è difficile.
> Potrebbe finire perché lui trova un lavoro che lo faccia lavorare davvero... senza avere il tempo di venire a Milano a trombarsi mia moglie. Mia moglie piangerebbe un po', poi forse messo il cuore in pace farebbe un secondo figlio, cambieremmo casa come desidera lei da un po' e via così. L'ipotesi migliore.
> Oppure potrebbe andare peggio, che lui si trova un lavoro in Lombardia... e continuano a vedersi.
> ...



Ora ti dirò una cosa.....una cosa vera, nella speranza che non intervenga ancora qualcuno senza senso dell'umorismo (e magari senza anche altro...) a travisare le mie parole: questa situazione che si è creata puoi combatterla o meno, ma devi in ogni caso accettarla. Mi spiego meglio. Se decidi di combattere per tenerti tua moglie, una scelta difficile, ma in fondo condivisibile, devi tornare al momento in cui eravate in tre e lei ha scelto te. Questo significa che devi considerare la reale possibilità che lei non scelga più te questa volta. Oppure, puoi accettarla così, ed iniziare un tuo percorso insieme a lei, prendendoti le tue libertà,cercando di salvaguardare tua figlia nei limiti del possibile. La terza possibilità è prepararti ad una battaglia legale, separarti, chiedere quanto meno l'affido condiviso e cercare di farla apparire una madre indegna: cosa che tra corna,rapporti multipli, rapporti multipli omosessuali ad altro ancora che un buon investigatore potrebbe scoprire potresti anche riuscire (secondo me) a fare.....Quello che mi sento di SCONSIGLIARTI è questo:
1) non accettare la situazione, crederla irreale: perchè, purtroppo è reale e la non accettazione della realtà, la continua sofferenza NON E' DETTO che si limitino a provocarti bruciore di stomaco, o mal di fegato. Devi essere consapevole che la depressione provoca l'abbassamento delle difese immunitarie,non saresti il primo a rimetterci a medio termine, le penne. Quindi difenditi.
2) lascia perdere il forum, avrai modo di tornarci con calma e cercare consigli. Ma, adesso, hai bisogno del consiglio di PROFESSIONISTI, gente che aiuta a risolvere queste situazioni PER LAVORO!!! Quindi, medici, psicologi, avvocati ed anche Investigatori privati.


----------



## danielacala (27 Dicembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> Daniè
> ok allora ..,..non avevo capito io il tuo post di ieri.
> Mi spiace per la "fregatura" solenne che ti ha dato l'ex...
> comunque consolati e sappi che siamo in due...ad averci rimesso
> ...


Gian la sostanza non cambia, posso contare su cinque legali differenti. .i risultati  sono gli
stessi. .i tempi sono lunghissimi..la legge spesso tutela i paraculi..questo succede solo in Italia , in altri stati d Europa le cose 
funzionano diversamente. ..nessuna possibilità per  padri furbastri o mammine stronzette.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ora ti dirò una cosa.....una cosa vera, nella speranza che non intervenga ancora qualcuno senza senso dell'umorismo (e magari senza anche altro...) a travisare le mie parole: questa situazione che si è creata puoi combatterla o meno, ma devi in ogni caso accettarla. Mi spiego meglio. Se decidi di combattere per tenerti tua moglie, una scelta difficile, ma in fondo condivisibile, devi tornare al momento in cui eravate in tre e lei ha scelto te. Questo significa che devi considerare la reale possibilità che lei non scelga più te questa volta. Oppure, puoi accettarla così, ed iniziare un tuo percorso insieme a lei, prendendoti le tue libertà,cercando di salvaguardare tua figlia nei limiti del possibile. La terza possibilità è prepararti ad una battaglia legale, separarti, chiedere quanto meno l'affido condiviso e cercare di farla apparire una madre indegna: cosa che tra corna,rapporti multipli, rapporti multipli omosessuali ad altro ancora che un buon investigatore potrebbe scoprire potresti anche riuscire (secondo me) a fare.....Quello che mi sento di SCONSIGLIARTI è questo:
> 1) non accettare la situazione, crederla irreale: perchè, purtroppo è reale e la non accettazione della realtà, la continua sofferenza NON E' DETTO che si limitino a provocarti bruciore di stomaco, o mal di fegato. Devi essere consapevole che la depressione provoca l'abbassamento delle difese immunitarie,non saresti il primo a rimetterci a medio termine, le penne. Quindi difenditi.
> 2) lascia perdere il forum, avrai modo di tornarci con calma e cercare consigli. Ma, adesso, hai bisogno del consiglio di PROFESSIONISTI, gente che aiuta a risolvere queste situazioni PER LAVORO!!! Quindi, medici, psicologi, avvocati ed anche Investigatori privati.


In prima battuta dovrebbe rivolgersi ad uno psicologo,  per il resto sarebbe meglio proporre alla moglie una separazione consensuale con affido reciproco della figlia solo se la moglie resiste a tale proposta passare alla giudiziale per colpa.  Danny non mi sembra adatto ad accettare un nuovo menage come vorrebbe la moglie, condivido l'accento sulla possibilità di potersi ammalare seriamente.. È stato accertato per esempio per le donne tradite un aumento della percentuale di tumori al seno purtroppo correlazione


----------



## danielacala (27 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In prima battuta dovrebbe rivolgersi ad uno psicologo,  per il resto sarebbe meglio proporre alla moglie una separazione consensuale con affido reciproco della figlia solo se la moglie resiste a tale proposta passare alla giudiziale per colpa.  Danny non mi sembra adatto ad accettare un nuovo menage come vorrebbe la moglie, condivido l'accento sulla possibilità di potersi ammalare seriamente.. È stato accertato per esempio per le donne tradite un aumento della percentuale di tumori al seno purtroppo correlazione


Sono assolutamente convinta che il sorgere
di certe malattie sia legato al nostro malessere fisico/affettivo.
Al mio attuale compagno ho detto:
attenzione caro se non mi passa in fretta
questo dolore al fianco destro io ti lascio
all istante. 
Fortuna sua ..il dolore  è svanito dopo 3 giorni.


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> MA NOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> Ti chiamerò mister tordo!!!
> Ma che discorsi.
> Che spiegazioni.
> ...


Danny concordo in pieno con questo post.Stai sbagliando ancora tutto.Lei non deve sapere quello che ti passa per la mente,devi farti una vita tua,gli devi far tremare il terreno sotto i piedi....!Devi avere una strategia vincente,te ne devi fregare e fargli credere che non sai più quello che vuoi...!Per il resto tenersi una moglie così,manco ai cani,ma questa è una scelta tua,metti in conto che quello che è accaduto oggi,risuccederà un domani....!


----------



## lunaiena (27 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> In tre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da una parte il marito che ogni tanto 
sembra lucido e cerca di semi aggiustare le cose...
quindi ti fa titubare e andare nella sua direzione
ma non ti preoccupare che dura poco ...

da una parte l'amante che con mail e anello e frasi 
sembra non pressi ... Ma pressa ...
e ti trascina verso le sue amorevoli cure
ma non ti preoccupare che forse ci vorrà più tempo 
ma tutta la passione si trasformerà un pensione...


da una parte parte i figli che limitano molto le tue decisioni ...

decidi da che parte vuoi andare e poi segui quella strada...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ora ti dirò una cosa.....una cosa vera, nella speranza che non intervenga ancora qualcuno senza senso dell'umorismo (e magari senza anche altro...) a travisare le mie parole: questa situazione che si è creata puoi combatterla o meno, ma devi in ogni caso accettarla. Mi spiego meglio. Se decidi di combattere per tenerti tua moglie, una scelta difficile, ma in fondo condivisibile, devi tornare al momento in cui eravate in tre e lei ha scelto te. Questo significa che devi considerare la reale possibilità che lei non scelga più te questa volta. Oppure, puoi accettarla così, ed iniziare un tuo percorso insieme a lei, prendendoti le tue libertà,cercando di salvaguardare tua figlia nei limiti del possibile. La terza possibilità è prepararti ad una battaglia legale, separarti, chiedere quanto meno l'affido condiviso e cercare di farla apparire una madre indegna: cosa che tra corna,rapporti multipli, rapporti multipli omosessuali ad altro ancora che un buon investigatore potrebbe scoprire potresti anche riuscire (secondo me) a fare.....Quello che mi sento di SCONSIGLIARTI è questo:
> 1) non accettare la situazione, crederla irreale: perchè, purtroppo è reale e la non accettazione della realtà, la continua sofferenza NON E' DETTO che si limitino a provocarti bruciore di stomaco, o mal di fegato. Devi essere consapevole che la depressione provoca l'abbassamento delle difese immunitarie,non saresti il primo a rimetterci a medio termine, le penne. Quindi difenditi.
> 2) lascia perdere il forum, avrai modo di tornarci con calma e cercare consigli. Ma, adesso, hai bisogno del consiglio di PROFESSIONISTI, gente che aiuta a risolvere queste situazioni PER LAVORO!!! Quindi, medici, psicologi, avvocati ed anche Investigatori privati.


Per concludere cosa?
1) Perdo mia moglie
2) Ho buttato via na montagna di soldi in "professionisti"
che non hanno certo la bacchetta magica

alla faccia del realismo eh?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente convinta che il sorgere
> di certe malattie sia legato al nostro malessere fisico/affettivo.
> Al mio attuale compagno ho detto:
> attenzione caro se non mi passa in fretta
> ...


Eh la famigerata
spina sul fianco....

Cala la lunaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Gian (27 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Gian la sostanza non cambia, posso contare su cinque legali differenti. .i risultati  sono gli
> stessi. .i tempi sono lunghissimi..la legge spesso tutela i paraculi..questo succede solo in Italia , in altri stati d Europa le cose
> funzionano diversamente. ..nessuna possibilità per  padri furbastri o mammine stronzette.



ciao Daniela, ti ringrazio per la replica !
Abbiamo una giustizia da terzo mondo, questo è un dato di fatto, è un sistema
che tutela i furbi, colui che sa recitare bene, chi si rende nullatenente, chi intesta i beni ad altri,
e poi magari chiede il patrocinio gratuito a spese dello Stato (!!).
Qualche mese fa c'era un thread sul divorzio in Olanda, credo, o comunque in un
Paese dell'Europa vera (come la chiamo io).
E i tempi non aiutano, i ritardi intollerabili spessissimo sono a tutto vantaggio di chi
ha torto oppure fa valere ragioni anche solo parzialmente infondate.
Ciao! teniamo duro !!


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per concludere cosa?
> 1) Perdo mia moglie
> 2) Ho buttato via na montagna di soldi in "professionisti"
> che non hanno certo la bacchetta magica
> ...


1) già perduta, in qualunque caso.....mi sembra chiaro.
2) vedilo come un investimento, per stare meglio e risparmiare in alimenti.
3) il chiacchiericcio da bar, in questo momento, fa solo confusione: Danny sta ascoltando tutto ed il contrario di tutto. invece deve affidarsi a qlc1 che grazie ad una ampia casistica vissuta professionalmente possa ben consigliarlo.....


----------



## mic (27 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny concordo in pieno con questo post.Stai sbagliando ancora tutto.Lei non deve sapere quello che ti passa per la mente,devi farti una vita tua,gli devi far tremare il terreno sotto i piedi....!Devi avere una strategia vincente,te ne devi fregare e fargli credere che non sai più quello che vuoi...!Per il resto tenersi una moglie così,manco ai cani,ma questa è una scelta tua,metti in conto che quello che è accaduto oggi,risuccederà un domani....!


Verde mio.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> 1) già perduta, in qualunque caso.....mi sembra chiaro.
> 2) vedilo come un investimento, per stare meglio e risparmiare in alimenti.
> 3) il chiacchiericcio da bar, in questo momento, fa solo confusione: Danny sta ascoltando tutto ed il contrario di tutto. invece deve affidarsi a qlc1 che grazie ad una ampia casistica vissuta professionalmente possa ben consigliarlo.....


Mah io sono musicista
Diffido sistematicamente di tutti quelli capaci di suonre un pezzo...
In teoria...

Per me gli unici consigli boni vengono sempre da chi ha passato certe esperienze...

Tutte le cose che mi hanno detto gli psicoterapeuti
mi sono sempre sembrate amabili amenità...


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny concordo in pieno con questo post.Stai sbagliando ancora tutto.Lei non deve sapere quello che ti passa per la mente,devi farti una vita tua,gli devi far tremare il terreno sotto i piedi....!Devi avere una strategia vincente,te ne devi fregare e fargli credere che non sai più quello che vuoi...!Per il resto tenersi una moglie così,manco ai cani,ma questa è una scelta tua,metti in conto che quello che è accaduto oggi,risuccederà un domani....!


quoto e approvo


----------



## Carola (27 Dicembre 2013)

Quindi lunaiena se tutto e ' cosi triste pensione e  delusione
Alla fine fanno bene le varie Tebe che conosco...
Davvero vivono meglio di chiunque
E ne conosco pure al maschile

Amano e si piglianonun10%

Perche coppie fedeli e felici qui manco l ombra
Ma allora il senso dove sta?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Quindi lunaiena se tutto e ' cosi triste pensione e  delusione
> Alla fine fanno bene le varie Tebe che conosco...
> Davvero vivono meglio di chiunque
> E ne conosco pure al maschile
> ...


Bè, qui... 

Dai, a parte gli scherzi, coppie che resistono contente di sè nonostante tutto ci sono. Poche, ma ci sono.


----------



## perplesso (27 Dicembre 2013)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Danny concordo in pieno con questo post.Stai sbagliando ancora tutto.Lei non deve sapere quello che ti passa per la mente,devi farti una vita tua,gli devi far tremare il terreno sotto i piedi....!Devi avere una strategia vincente,te ne devi fregare e fargli credere che non sai più quello che vuoi...!Per il resto tenersi una moglie così,manco ai cani,ma questa è una scelta tua,metti in conto che quello che è accaduto oggi,risuccederà un domani....!


immagino avrà letto il passaggio in cui Danny scrive di come la moglie abbia finalmente ammesso che l'esclusività per lei fosse un onere e non un onore....

ruota tutto attorno a sto concetto.   se Danny smette la maschera da Furio e riprende in mano la sua vita,per quanto ad alcuni possa sembrare surreale,anche una vita da coppia aperta può avere un senso.

perchè qui mi pare che si mantenga troppo sullo sfondo sta figlia....in sto tripudio di ormoni almeno uno dei 2 si sta ricordando di fare il genitore?


----------



## Sorriso (27 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, qui...
> 
> Dai, a parte gli scherzi, coppie che resistono contente di sè nonostante tutto ci sono. Poche, ma ci sono.


Be qui non siamo certo su Fiori d'arancio. Net!!!!!


----------



## Carola (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ma fuori mica tanto meglio
Amiche scontente e all apparenza mogli serene diciamo un buon 85%


----------



## Carola (27 Dicembre 2013)

Mia figlia oggi mi ha detto che un ragazzino molto  carino che le fa la corte non le piace " dentro" 

Brava!
Ha capito a 14 anni piu di sua madre 

Dentro dentro
Quello ti incatena l anima
In senso buono


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, qui...
> 
> Dai, a parte gli scherzi, coppie che resistono contente di sè nonostante tutto ci sono. Poche, ma ci sono.


Si scherza eh!
Ho amiche felicissime che hanno, come i loro mariti, momenti di stanchezza e ci si scherza su.
Solo che chi non ce l'ha non può sentire la mancanza di chi è meglio che non ci sia.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si scherza eh!
> Ho amiche felicissime che hanno, come i loro mariti, momenti di stanchezza e ci si scherza su.
> Solo che chi non ce l'ha non può sentire la mancanza di chi è meglio che non ci sia.


E più che altro manco digiteranno mai su google...tradimento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Certo che esistono coppie felici no?
Ma fatalità sono sempre le altre....e mai le nostre....

Facile vivere il matrimonio altrui eh?


----------



## nate (28 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo una nottata del cazzo, passata per me insonne, mia moglie è venuta da me, mi ha abbracciato, mi ha chiesto scusa per tutto quello che ha fatto.
> Mi ha giurato che non andrà mai più con lui a letto, l'ha giurato su nostra figlia e sui suoi genitori.
> E che vuole ricominciare, di darle fiducia.
> Io sono estenuato. Ho paura di imbarcarmi di nuovo in un'altra situazione che mi metta a dura prova, ma ho una figlia e per quanto sia diventata ormai troppo pesante la cosa, sarà l'ultima volta, glielo ho detto, ma ho accettato.
> ...


è squallida molto,io la sbatterei fuori casa


----------



## nate (28 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Oscuro, puoi aver ragione... e più passa il tempo e più te ne do di ragione... ma quando ti capita per la prima volta un tradimento in un matrimonio, con una bambina di mezzo, una vita insieme, una casa condivisa, amici condivisi, tutto condiviso, non puoi ragionare come se il problema fosse solo legato a una donna da tenere o meno.
> E' la tua vita che va a pallino, tutta: la casa, gli amici, la figlia, lo stipendio, tutte queste cose le perdi insieme alla moglie.
> E non ti rimane un cazzo, e a 46 anni a Milano con quattro soldi in tasca e senza tutto quello che hai costruito insieme a lei in una vita (25 anni) non vivi. Andare a finire in una stanza in affitto per una cazzo di scopata di una donna che si è rincoglionita per andare dietro a un "farfallone", non vedere più tua figlia, perdere gli amici che frequenti solo insieme, perdere la casa, non è una scelta razionalmente parlando facile e alla portata di tutti.
> E allora ti metti a perdere dignità giorno per giorno digerendo le stronzate che può fare una donna infatuata che ha la testa a troppi metri sopra il cielo, e sperando che prima o poi rinsavisca e torni sulla terra.
> ...


 Perchè perdere tutto ?? Avete un attività assieme ? Io  a 44 Anni sono con una tipa che prima si è presentata in un modo adesso e in un altro,mi è mport mia madre a Maggio,mio padre è mporto 4 anni fa  e nel mentre avevo comprato una spiaggia nelle filippine con la mia ragazza storica e lei mi ha lasciato rubandomi tutto (Adesso la sto minacciando di ridarmi i soldi). Sono solo senza un lavoro  e vivo di espedienti (Sono stato appena licenziato ). Manda affanculo la demente e scappa. Io sono abituato alla sofferenza e alla fuga,fra un po me ne vado in India se continua così e l'ultima possibilità che do alle donne


----------



## marietto (28 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> immagino avrà letto il passaggio in cui Danny scrive di come la moglie abbia finalmente ammesso che l'esclusività per lei fosse un onere e non un onore....
> 
> ruota tutto attorno a sto concetto.   se Danny smette la maschera da Furio e riprende in mano la sua vita,per quanto ad alcuni possa sembrare surreale,anche una vita da *coppia aperta *può avere un senso.
> 
> perchè qui mi pare che si mantenga troppo sullo sfondo sta figlia....in sto tripudio di ormoni almeno uno dei 2 si sta ricordando di fare il genitore?


A questo punto, è probabile che lì si arrivi, considerando che Danny ha zero potere negoziale nei confronti della moglie (se questa fosse una vertenza sindacale, starebbe avanzando la propria piattaforma senza essere disposto a fare nemmeno un'ora di sciopero).
La coppia aperta però (IMHO) andrebbe vissuta ed impostata con grande consapevolezza e convinzione della scelta da parte di entrambi. finirci trascinati per mancanza di alternative può facilmente portare ad ulteriore frustrazione.


----------



## danny (28 Dicembre 2013)

Prevedere il futuro non si può.
Stare a pensare se tra lei e lui è finita, se finirà, se continuerà è inutile e ha solo il potere di logorarmi l'esistenza giorno per giorno. Come pensare a loro due in un motel. Meglio seppellire quanto avvenuto. Difficile, ma necessario.
Ciò che ora è importante è recuperare me stesso. 
Ritrovare abbastanza della mia vita per non dover dipendere totalmente da lei e per non soffrire come ho sofferto fino ad ora. Cercare di essere una persona prima che un marito. 
Salvare poi il salvabile della coppia, in fondo,  ho ancora una moglie che sta insieme con me, comunica e condivide, mi piace, è molto carina, fa sesso e mi fa passare dei bei momenti... (tralascio i sentimenti, in questa disanima del rapporto) diciamolo, se io fossi totalmente all'oscuro di quanto è successo, sarei felice nell'ignoranza delle cose. Come non poche altre coppie, credo. Di cose peggiori ne abbiamo passate, e se guardo la mia vita ne ho viste di peggio, in fondo, questa volta, siamo tutti vivi.
E poi c'è nostra figlia, che cresce ed è felice di avere una famiglia, le sue amiche, i nonni, studia, è brava a scuola, sta crescendo bella e intelligente. Una ricchezza non da poco.
C'è ancora molto che mi tiene legato qui. 
Credo che per mia moglie sia lo stesso. E spero lo sia anche per il futuro. 
Questo è quello che mi ha detto anche lei. Questo è quello che penso io.
Il tempo e il fato decideranno per noi. Il presente è questo.
Vi racconterò.


----------



## danny (28 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> A questo punto, è probabile che lì si arrivi, considerando che Danny ha zero potere negoziale nei confronti della moglie (se questa fosse una vertenza sindacale, starebbe avanzando la propria piattaforma senza essere disposto a fare nemmeno un'ora di sciopero).


Nessuno ha mai avuto potere negoziale con lei, neppure i suoi genitori 
Se si mette in testa di fare una cosa non c'è verso di convincerla del contrario.
Sicuramente non con la forza.
L'unica arma è il tempo e l'aumentata consapevolezza, da parte sua, di commettere un errore.


----------



## nate (28 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Prevedere il futuro non si può.
> Stare a pensare se tra lei e lui è finita, se finirà, se continuerà è inutile e ha solo il potere di logorarmi l'esistenza giorno per giorno. Come pensare a loro due in un motel. Meglio seppellire quanto avvenuto. Difficile, ma necessario.
> Ciò che ora è importante è recuperare me stesso.
> Ritrovare abbastanza della mia vita per non dover dipendere totalmente da lei e per non soffrire come ho sofferto fino ad ora. Cercare di essere una persona prima che un marito.
> ...


Non so non ti capisco,forse hai avuto poche donne nella vita,ma quando innescano questi comportamenti è peggio che la morte,si sta nutrendo di te e della tua anima,ma scappa se no muori. E poi parlano di femminicidi. Io sta cosa l'ho imparata a 20 anni quando iniziano pè l'inferno.Non vedere le cose belle che hai fra poco sarà tutto orrendo


----------



## danny (28 Dicembre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Non vedere le cose belle che hai fra poco sarà tutto orrendo


Il mio atteggiamento è diverso.
Io guardo sempre le cose belle che ho, senza pensare al brutto che sarà.
Il peggioramento di ogni cosa, e la morte stessa, sono inevitabili.
io cerco di godere quel che c'è finché c'è.
Poi, si vedrà.
Solo occorre la consapevolezza della potenziale fine che ogni cosa porta in sé.
Questa fino a un mese fa non l'avevo. Consideravo la mia famiglia come qualcosa di intoccabile,
ora ho capito quanto sia facilmente vulnerabile. Come ogni altra cosa.
Prima ero un illuso, ora sono solo più consapevole.


----------



## sienne (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao 

Oh, Philosophiestunde ... 

Una cosa bisogna riconoscere, hai la capacità di adattarti molto velocemente. 

Il fato, il destino ... deciderà per noi. Protagonisti di un tempo che scorre, con un fine già prefisso. 
Infatti, chi può prevedere il futuro? Chi potrà mai farlo? È vero. Perché riflettere, se una nostra 
azione possa influenzare qualcosa? E allora, perché avere una coscienza? Perché soffrire? Perché amare?
Perché non spogliarsi nudi e saltellare per le vie? Perché non rimanere fermi ed aspettare che tutto accada? 
Perché le notizie? Perché mangiare? Perché il bimbo lontano, tessa il tapeto per noi? 

sienne


----------



## feather (28 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Il fato, il destino ... deciderà per noi. Protagonisti di un tempo che scorre, con un fine già prefisso.
> Infatti, chi può prevedere il futuro? Chi potrà mai farlo? È vero. Perché riflettere, se una nostra
> azione possa influenzare qualcosa? E allora, perché avere una coscienza? Perché soffrire? Perché amare?
> Perché non spogliarsi nudi e saltellare per le vie? Perché non rimanere fermi ed aspettare che tutto accada?
> Perché le notizie? Perché mangiare? Perché il bimbo lontano, tessa il tapeto per noi?


Non ho capito se condividi questo pensiero o la hai solo riportato...


----------



## sienne (28 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non ho capito se condividi questo pensiero o la hai solo riportato...



Ciao

ma figurati se condivido questo pensiero!   ...
no, non credo, che la nostra storia sia già scritta ... 

Sono le parole di Danny ... "Il tempo e il fato decideranno per noi" ... 
Ho solo aggiunto qualche pensiero ... stando su questa linea ... 
E le domande ... mi sembrano chiare a proposito ... 
Certo, cose accadano che stanno fuori dalla nostra possibilità di influire,
come le malattie, un certo tipo d'incidente, una bufera ... ecc. 


sienne


----------



## mic (28 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma figurati se condivido questo pensiero!   ...
> no, non credo, che la nostra storia sia già scritta ...
> ...


In realtà tu che cosa riesci a controllare o cosa riesci a influire?


----------



## mic (28 Dicembre 2013)

Per ora il Danny pensiero è ciò che lo sostiene.
Ha capito, almeno in teoria, la sua vita si basa prima di tutto su se stesso, e poi sulla coppia/famiglia.
Rinsaldando se stesso, rinsalderà la sua famiglia, con questo o con un'altra donna poco importa.
Mi auguro solo che abbia la forza necessaria.

In bocca al lupo, Danny.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma figurati se condivido questo pensiero!   ...
> no, non credo, che la nostra storia sia già scritta ...
> ...


Danny ha semplicemente smesso di combattere per la sua dignità , preferisce affidarsi alla moglie:è comunque una scelta la sua.


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Danny ha semplicemente smesso di combattere per la sua dignità , preferisce affidarsi alla moglie:è comunque una scelta la sua.


Basta che continui a dargliela.....


----------



## danielacala (28 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Danny ha semplicemente smesso di combattere per la sua dignità , preferisce affidarsi alla moglie:è comunque una scelta la sua.


QUOTO

Fiammetta medaglia d'argento.....entra fiuta e dice verità...
dopo Oscuro che detiene il primato ..uomo lungimirante


----------



## sienne (28 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Danny ha semplicemente smesso di combattere per la sua dignità , preferisce affidarsi alla moglie:è comunque una scelta la sua.



Ciao 

il mio pensiero va oltre, non si ferma alla scelta che ha preso per sé. 
quello non lo contesto. sicuramente no. è "die Haltung" che contesto. 
quel fatalismo, che ti assolve da tutto, perché le cose accadano e basta.
e assolve anche la moglie ... 
e se si prosegue questo porsi agli accadimenti ... ci porta dove?
che non portiamo nessuna responsabilità di ciò che accade attorno a noi. 
Nessuna. Ecco, questo contesto ... perché influisce su uno spettro molto ampio. 
non è rassegnazione ... forse una conseguenza ... 

sienne


----------



## danny (28 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Per ora il Danny pensiero è ciò che lo sostiene.
> Ha capito, almeno in teoria, la sua vita si basa prima di tutto su se stesso, e poi sulla coppia/famiglia.
> Rinsaldando se stesso, rinsalderà la sua famiglia, con questo o con un'altra donna poco importa.
> Mi auguro solo che abbia la forza necessaria.
> ...



Grazie Mic, hai capito il pensiero.
Di sicuro, infatti, non rinsalderò la famiglia con le poche forze che ho ora. Anzi, rischio di ottenere l'effetto contrario, facendomi pure molto male. Come in qualsiasi "guerra", se vogliamo usare questo termine, occorre misurare le proprie forze con quelle dell'avversario. E qui non c'è ora confronto, non c'è mai stato. Sono partito completamente indebolito - la mia vita da 20 anni si fondava sul rapporto sentimentale esclusivo con una persona, da sei sul ruolo aggiuntivo di padre - devastato proprio dall'aver colpito con la scoperta del tradimento proprio questi due pilastri che sostenevano la mia vita.
Ciò che si rende necessario ora è trovare altri sostegni che siano sufficienti a recuperare le forze, e sto parlando di sostegni che mi diano una sicurezza adeguata per affrontare la situazione senza essere sempre e solo la vittima. Facile?
A dirsi, certo. 
Nella realtà non ho più 30 anni, il tempo è sempre quello di prima ma almeno la volontà c'è per ritrovare il mio equilibrio perduto, compito che non posso più pretendere di demandare solo a mia moglie.
E già questo lo considero un decente punto di partenza.
E qui interviene il fato e il tempo.
Come il fato ha deciso che l'amante fosse licenziato il giorno del primo appuntamento in motel, rendendo la situazione più grottesca che ad alto tasso erotico, allo stesso tempo determinerà sviluppi imprevedibili, nel bene e nel male, rispetto alle nostre volontà di ora.
Per dire, tre settimane fa - se non ricordo male - fui abbordato in metropolitana da una donna... lasciai cadere la cosa, all'epoca non sapevo di quale piega avrebbe preso la storia di mia moglie.
Ora, il mio comportamento sarebbe diverso.


----------



## mic (28 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie Mic, hai capito il pensiero.
> Di sicuro, infatti, non rinsalderò la famiglia con le poche forze che ho ora. Anzi, rischio di ottenere l'effetto contrario, facendomi pure molto male. Come in qualsiasi "guerra", se vogliamo usare questo termine, occorre misurare le proprie forze con quelle dell'avversario. E qui non c'è ora confronto, non c'è mai stato. Sono partito completamente indebolito - la mia vita da 20 anni si fondava sul rapporto sentimentale esclusivo con una persona, da sei sul ruolo aggiuntivo di padre - devastato proprio dall'aver colpito con la scoperta del tradimento proprio questi due pilastri che sostenevano la mia vita.
> Ciò che si rende necessario ora è trovare altri sostegni che siano sufficienti a recuperare le forze, e sto parlando di sostegni che mi diano una sicurezza adeguata per affrontare la situazione senza essere sempre e solo la vittima. Facile?
> A dirsi, certo.
> ...


Di nuovo, in bocca al lupo.

se posso, ciò che fai fuori casa è tuo e solo tuo...e di nessun altro, ok?


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie Mic, hai capito il pensiero.
> Di sicuro, infatti, non rinsalderò la famiglia con le poche forze che ho ora. Anzi, rischio di ottenere l'effetto contrario, facendomi pure molto male. Come in qualsiasi "guerra", se vogliamo usare questo termine, occorre misurare le proprie forze con quelle dell'avversario. E qui non c'è ora confronto, non c'è mai stato. Sono partito completamente indebolito - la mia vita da 20 anni si fondava sul rapporto sentimentale esclusivo con una persona, da sei sul ruolo aggiuntivo di padre - devastato proprio dall'aver colpito con la scoperta del tradimento proprio questi due pilastri che sostenevano la mia vita.
> *Ciò che si rende necessario ora è trovare altri sostegni che siano sufficienti a recuperare le forze, e sto parlando di sostegni che mi diano una sicurezza adeguata per affrontare la situazione senza essere sempre e solo la vittima.* Facile?
> A dirsi, certo.
> ...


Più ti leggo e meno ci capisco. Davvero, il tuo comportamento mi sembra OT con la tua stessa storia. Come uno che si è fracassato una gamba e pretende di risolvere il problema con un Aulin, e poi ci rimane male che il dolore non passa e la gamba rischia di andare in cancrena. Danny, per la tua gamba ci vuole una lastra, un intervento chirurgico, 40 giorni di gesso, poi un'altra lastra, 6 mesi di fisioterapia, e devi prendere antibiotici per l'infezione. E devi sbrigarti, altrimenti te la devono amputare, la gamba.


E quali pensi che possano essere i sostegni?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Quindi lunaiena se tutto e ' cosi triste pensione e  delusione
> Alla fine fanno bene le varie Tebe che conosco...
> Davvero vivono meglio di chiunque
> E ne conosco pure al maschile
> ...


non lo so...
il senso alla tua vita lo devi dare tu ...

Ma poi perché triste ?
sei tu che vivi male ormai da anni 
io ad esempio una situazione così non la reggerei 
mentalmente ...
Per star bene di ha bisogno di essere sereni 
e in questo momento non mi pare che non li siano le varie Tebe 
Poi mi sbaglio ma non è la fedeltà o la passione che mi danno serenità 
ma è come la mia testa vive le situazioni ...


----------



## danielacala (28 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non lo so...
> il senso alla tua vita lo devi dare tu ...
> 
> Ma poi perché triste ?
> ...


QUOTO:up:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Non so non ti capisco,forse hai avuto poche donne nella vita,ma quando innescano questi comportamenti è peggio che la morte,si sta nutrendo di te e della tua anima,ma scappa se no muori. E poi parlano di femminicidi. Io sta cosa l'ho imparata a 20 anni quando iniziano pè l'inferno.Non vedere le cose belle che hai fra poco sarà tutto orrendo


Paragonare il dolore di un tradimento a un femminicidio è inaccettabile.


----------



## Etrusco (28 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio atteggiamento è diverso.
> Io guardo sempre le cose belle che ho, senza pensare al brutto che sarà.
> Il peggioramento di ogni cosa, e la morte stessa, sono inevitabili.
> io cerco di godere quel che c'è finché c'è.
> ...



Prevedi possa essere ancora più brutto?....bella resistenza hai al fato...io sarei già sotto esaurimento


----------



## feather (28 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Paragonare il dolore di un tradimento a un femminicidio è inaccettabile.


Io non hi manco mai capito perché esista la parola femminicidio..
Ammazzare una donna è più grave che ammazzare un uomo???


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io non hi manco mai capito perché esista la parola femminicidio..
> Ammazzare una donna è più grave che ammazzare un uomo???



Non è più grave.

Il punto è:

Se i motivi di un omicidio non stanno in, che so, scoppi casuali e imprevedibili di ira, casualità, magari li puoi prevenire.

Non puoi prevenire il cazzotto mortale tra due che litigano per il parcheggio - a meno di non essere lì.

Ma se una donna, due donne, tre donne, vanno dalla polizia perchè il marito le picchia, e la risposta è suvvia signora faccia un piatto di pasta e fate pace, e poi il marito la ammazza... 

Ripeto. NON e' più grave.

Ma visto che ci sono tutta una serie di omicidi di donne perpetrati da compagni/ex compagni, mariti/ex mariti, spesso con ampio avvertimento di violenze e minacce prima, tali omicidi assumo una connotazione specifica, riconoscibile, evitabile.

Per questo ci si riferisce a questi omicidi come femminicidio.

Non capisco perchè la parola causa sovente flame di protesta.

Come se, appunto, si volesse dare maggiore/minore "dignità" a queste morti piuttosto che ad altre.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

Questa specificazione che pare O.T. in realtà non lo è perché era una giustificazione del femminicidio come reazione possibile di fronte a un tradimento.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa specificazione che pare O.T. in realtà non lo è perché era una giustificazione del femminicidio come reazione possibile di fronte a un tradimento.



Ah. Sì, mi era sfuggito.

Non serve dire che trovo inaccettabile anche io.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie Mic, hai capito il pensiero.
> Di sicuro, infatti, non rinsalderò la famiglia con le poche forze che ho ora. Anzi, rischio di ottenere l'effetto contrario, facendomi pure molto male. Come in qualsiasi "guerra", se vogliamo usare questo termine, occorre misurare le proprie forze con quelle dell'avversario. E qui non c'è ora confronto, non c'è mai stato. Sono partito completamente indebolito - la mia vita da 20 anni si fondava sul rapporto sentimentale esclusivo con una persona, da sei sul ruolo aggiuntivo di padre - devastato proprio dall'aver colpito con la scoperta del tradimento proprio questi due pilastri che sostenevano la mia vita.
> Ciò che si rende necessario ora è trovare altri sostegni che siano sufficienti a recuperare le forze, e sto parlando di sostegni che mi diano una sicurezza adeguata per affrontare la situazione senza essere sempre e solo la vittima. Facile?
> A dirsi, certo.
> ...


Non hai più 30 anni, appunto, e scusa la franchezza ma tua moglie nell'ultimo periodo è riuscita a dirti tutto e il contrario di tutto, a promettere ad ogni piè sospinto per poi non rispettare le sue promesse, da ciò a mio avviso non devi più demandare a tua moglie nulla tantomeno l'onere di farti ritrovare il tuo equilibrio già lei dimostra di non averne di suo. Il fato altro signore da prender con le molle, razionalizza e agisci che il fato lo determiniamo noi. Sul fatto che ritieni il tizio s ai stato "licenziato" la prendo come espressione di una tua speranza mi auguro tu almeno abbia imparato a non credere ai piagnistei di tua moglie che guarda caso arrivano nel momento topico ogni volta. Stai entrando in una fase della tua vita dove ti sembrerà stare nelle montagne russe... Ora su su ... Ora giù giù ... Dovrai combattere non adeguarti alle voglie di tua moglie tienilo a mente ... Già una che basa la sua opinione sull' esperienza di una collega ...mah .. Che poi non è che ha "usato" la figura della collega per dar voce sulle sue idee e ai suoi desideri .. Non mi stupirebbe se la collega venisse  a sapere e cadesse dal pero, tua moglie oltreche' istruita mi sembra scaltra, furba


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie Mic, hai capito il pensiero.
> Di sicuro, infatti, non rinsalderò la famiglia con le poche forze che ho ora. Anzi, rischio di ottenere l'effetto contrario, facendomi pure molto male. Come in qualsiasi "guerra", se vogliamo usare questo termine, occorre misurare le proprie forze con quelle dell'avversario. E qui non c'è ora confronto, non c'è mai stato. Sono partito completamente indebolito - la mia vita da 20 anni si fondava sul rapporto sentimentale esclusivo con una persona, da sei sul ruolo aggiuntivo di padre - devastato proprio dall'aver colpito con la scoperta del tradimento proprio questi due pilastri che sostenevano la mia vita.
> Ciò che si rende necessario ora è trovare altri sostegni che siano sufficienti a recuperare le forze, e sto parlando di sostegni che mi diano una sicurezza adeguata per affrontare la situazione senza essere sempre e solo la vittima. Facile?
> A dirsi, certo.
> ...


fatti dare il numero di telefono del ganzo da tua moglie.    e chiamalo.   

1000 a 1 che luilì di portartela via nemmeno ci pensa,manco lontanamente.

una volta che ti si sarà chiarito questo punto nodale,prendi atto che la realtà è quella che ti si è faticosamente tentato di descrivere qui in questi 2 mesi e finalmente comincia a recuperare te stesso.

sei un padre,oltre che un marito.     hai perso 10 kg per la tua ostinazione,ora pensa solo a richiapparti e a tua figlia.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> fatti dare il numero di telefono del ganzo da tua moglie.    e chiamalo.
> 
> 1000 a 1 che luilì di portartela via nemmeno ci pensa,manco lontanamente.
> 
> ...


E certo che non vuole portargliela via :mrgreen: Ma pare si sian lasciati così ha confessato la moglie di danny


----------



## sienne (29 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> In realtà tu che cosa riesci a controllare o cosa riesci a influire?



Ciao

OT

forse sarò una sognatrice, una illusa ... 

ma accettare gli eventi come inevitabili, perché è la volontà del destino 
e al quale non si può sfuggire ... né lui né lei, né nessuno ... va oltre la rassegnazione.

Se guardiamo bene, una gran parte degli eventi sono invece "prevedibili", 
non è per nulla vero, che ogni evento del futuro è solo da accettare e inevitabile. 
Certo, ontologicamente è impossibile conoscere lo stato iniziale del sistema, 
perciò rimane quella zona grigia che fa percepire il futuro in modo incerto, imprevedibile. 

A livello scientifico questa volontà del destino o fato, è espressa con il termine di casualità. 
A me non sembra però, che noi, che l'essere umano si esprime casualmente ... 
Perciò, se si segue il pensiero del fatalista, l'essere umano non può esprimere alcuna volontà,
o che tutto è dovuto al caso ... e siccome diventa chiaro, perché è assodato che alcuni eventi 
sono invece prevedibili e di conseguenza anche con volontà modificabili ... il tutto si complica di tanto.

La domanda che si pone è, abbiamo volontà? 
E la mia risposta è chiaramente si. Siamo anche agenti, non solo dei pompieri ...
Certo, non solo io o tu abbiamo la volontà, ma tutti (più o meno ...), 
perciò diventa tutto un intreccio di volontà ... espressioni di agenti e reazioni ... 
E diventa anche chiaro, che solo la mia di volontà non può cambiare il mio "destino" ... 
Ma sta a me, rappresentare la mia volontà, che nelle interazioni e decisioni, può modificarsi,
perché diventa anche un barattare, un cercare di riconoscere le possibilità ecc. di esprimerla. 

Rimane per me il fatto, che è chiaro, che le volontà non convoglino in una sola direzione,
e perciò il futuro rimane in parte imprevedibile ... ma avendo volontà ... noi tutti ... 
si può tentare di migliorare questo futuro ... 

sta a noi ... sia nel piccolo come nel grande ... 
prenderne atto e renderci partecipi ... con responsabilità ... 
perciò ... se la volontà dei più si esprimesse nel rifiuto di certe cose,
il bambino lontano ... non tesserebbe più il tappeto per noi ... 

è solo una mia illusione ... 

sienne


----------



## Ecate (29 Dicembre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Perchè perdere tutto ?? Avete un attività assieme ? Io  a 44 Anni sono con una tipa che prima si è presentata in un modo adesso e in un altro,mi è mport mia madre a Maggio,mio padre è mporto 4 anni fa  e nel mentre avevo comprato una spiaggia nelle filippine con la mia ragazza storica e lei mi ha lasciato rubandomi tutto (Adesso la sto minacciando di ridarmi i soldi). Sono solo senza un lavoro  e vivo di espedienti (Sono stato appena licenziato ). Manda affanculo la demente e scappa. Io sono abituato alla sofferenza e alla fuga,fra un po me ne vado in India se continua così e l'ultima possibilità che do alle donne


È evidente che la vostra attitudine a sperimentare novità è agli antipodi.


----------



## danielacala (29 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Prevedere il futuro non si può.
> Stare a pensare se tra lei e lui è finita, se finirà, se continuerà è inutile e ha solo il potere di logorarmi l'esistenza giorno per giorno. Come pensare a loro due in un motel. Meglio seppellire quanto avvenuto. Difficile, ma necessario.
> Ciò che ora è importante è recuperare me stesso.
> Ritrovare abbastanza della mia vita per non dover dipendere totalmente da lei e per non soffrire come ho sofferto fino ad ora. Cercare di essere una persona prima che un marito.
> ...


Ma io vi conosco. .eravate in TV..c'era un
MULINO BIANCO...lo zerbino non lo ricordo
perché lo zerbino..non c era ..e non ci deve
stare...nemmeno nelle favole.


----------



## mic (29 Dicembre 2013)

*Ciao Sienne,*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> OT
> 
> ...


un bel post, ma ancora non mi pare tu abbia risposto:
- tu che cosa riesci a controllare o riesci ad influenzare della tua vita?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> OT
> 
> ...


:up:
Siamo noi a scegliere come reagire a quello che ci tocca vivere per scelte di altri

[video=youtube;qs0R8qfC6RY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs0R8qfC6RY[/video]


----------



## Diletta (29 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha fatto un discorso sul fatto che per lei la fedeltà è più un obbligo che un valore... dice che è fatta così... si è sempre trattenuta ma non è nelle sue corde. Ora con la collega che la istruisce si è probabilmente "liberata".





danny ha detto:


> Non lo so: io vorrei mia moglie tutta per me, e basta, vorrei solo quello, come è stato per 20 anni.
> Non me ne frega un cazzo di altre donne, non le vedo, perché amo ancora lei.
> Evidentemente non è così per lei.
> Di certo, non la voglio accanto a me per costrizione o paura. Ci deve arrivare da sola.





			
				danny;1240909.
Per dire ha detto:
			
		

> Danny, sul primo post:
> tua moglie è stata trasparente come acqua di fonte: lei non è per natura monogama.
> Ora, almeno, sai chi hai accanto, anche se lo hai saputo un po' tardivamente.
> 
> ...


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2013)

*oggi*

_Innamorata di due persone, del marito e dell'amante. Innamorata a tal punto da non riuscire a decidere. E così l'idea: un patto tra tutti e tre._
Lo scopo? Mettere in chiaro, a tutti e due, che lei avrebbe vissuto la relazione con entrambi, "in attesa di fare chiarezza con me stessa". Un patto, scritto, accettato e firmato: da tutti. Accade a Casoria, comune alle porte di Napoli. Lì dove l'idea ha funzionato solo per qualche giorno. Perché, poi, la gelosia del marito, è venuta fuori. E dal patto si è passati alle minacce: di morte. Nella scrittura privata, Lina, 38 anni, il 18 dicembre, ha spiegato bene come stavano le cose: "Nelle mie piene facoltà di intendere e di volere dichiaro di voler bene appassionatamente sia al mio marito legittimo...sia..., pertanto decido di avere una relazione con entrambi". Il marito ha firmato: "accetto questa situazione". E anche l'amante ha firmato: "accetto anche io questa situazione". Ma no, non vissero però tutti felici e contenti, perché la gelosia è venuta fuori.
IL MARITO GELOSO - Se, infatti, durante i primi giorni al marito è andato bene anche che la moglie smettesse di chiamare 'Annamaria' il suo amante e facesse liberamente smancerie al telefono, il giorno di Natale le smancerie sono durate troppo e, così, è scattata la lite. Prima l'uomo ha offeso la donna, poi ha iniziato a picchiarla. L'ha inseguita in tutte le stanze del loro appartamento, dicendole che se ne doveva andare. Una lite durante la quale a prendere le difese della donna ci ha pensato perfino il primo dei loro quattro figli, 14 anni, anche lui al corrente del 'pattò. Un accordo che secondo il ragazzino il papà doveva rispettare visto che l'aveva firmato. E così, mamma e figlio sono stati inseguiti dai calci e pugni del 'capo famiglia', perfino in strada. E non è finita qui. La sera di Natale, poco dopo le 23, il picco della lite. La donna ha deciso di incontrare l'amante, dieci anni più giovane, in un comune vicino, ad Afragola. Ma mentre lei stava raccontando delle botte ricevute e del patto saltato, è arrivato il marito che al suo rivale ha assicurato 'morte e persecuzione'. Gli ha detto che non li avrebbe fatti stare tranquilli, che gli avrebbe mandato degli uomini che lo avrebbero "sciolto". E giù calci e pugni all'automobile e alla donna. Una storia, quella tra i tre, iniziata nero su bianco e finita pure nero su bianco. Questa volta, però, non in un patto d'amore ma in una denuncia che Lina ha presentato ai carabinieri. No, questa volta non ha scritto di voler bene "appassionatamente" al marito. Lo ha piuttosto accusato: di maltrattamenti e di perseguitarla. E ha suggellato ben altro rispetto ad un 'happy end'.


----------



## sienne (30 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> un bel post, ma ancora non mi pare tu abbia risposto:
> - tu che cosa riesci a controllare o riesci ad influenzare della tua vita?




Ciao mic,

ristringendo il campo sulle relazioni, il come prenderla / viverla. E non mi sembra poco ...

Noi vediamo e percepiamo il porsi di noi ed altri, secondo a degli schemi che abbiamo dentro di noi che nel corso della nostra crescita si sono formati. Sotto questa ottica, siamo limitati, perché questi schemi influenzano la nostra percezione. Ma all'interno di ciò, noi scegliamo determinate esperienze e quindi siamo noi a creare una rispettiva realtà ... e sta nel nostro volere, allargare con ogni esperienza (di qualsiasi tipo) questi schemi in noi. E non si tratta di camuffare una cosa negativa in una cosa positiva ... ma saper prendere le cose che accadano secondo le proprie possibilità (di ogni tipo), che ci siamo costruiti noi stessi. 
Quello che riesco chiaramente ad influenzare nella mia vita è proprio questo: osservo, penso, parlo ed agisco secondo la mia coscienza. Cioè, io mi sono fedele. So trattare, ma so anche mollare. Non rendendomi succube. 

Prendendo il tema del tradimento, il mio è stato uno molto brutto. L'avevo capito all'istante, come l'avevo anche posto nel insieme di una determinata situazione. Da lì ho scelto e nel percorso ho riscelto ... rimanendomi però fedele. Questo io posso influenzare ... 

sienne


----------



## mic (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Quindi,*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao mic,
> 
> ristringendo il campo sulle relazioni, il come prenderla / viverla. E non mi sembra poco ...
> 
> ...


Ciò che tu riesci ad influenzare o a controllare è te stessa....
Già....:smile:


----------



## sienne (30 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Siamo noi a scegliere come reagire a quello che ci tocca vivere per scelte di altri
> 
> Ciao Bruni,
> ...


----------



## sienne (30 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Ciò che tu riesci ad influenzare o a controllare è te stessa....
> Già....:smile:



Ciao mic,

poi certo, controllo molto bene, la nuova caldaia ... :mrgreen: ...
ma non è oggetto di discussione ... 

sienne


----------



## mic (30 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao mic,
> 
> poi certo, controllo molto bene, la nuova caldaia ... :mrgreen: ...
> ma non è oggetto di discussione ...
> ...


Meno male...come te la passi? 
E poi, che ci fai già qui?


----------



## sienne (30 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Meno male...come te la passi?
> E poi, che ci fai già qui?



Ciao

non ho bisogno di molto sonno. 
e le prime ore della mattina, sono le più belle del giorno ... 

Mi trovo nel Schwarzwald in Germania. E me la passo bene. 
Sempre meglio, a dire il vero. Ho qualche idea e progetto nel cassetto.
E sto valutando ... 

E tu? ... 

sienne


----------



## mic (30 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho bisogno di molto sonno.
> e le prime ore della mattina, sono le più belle del giorno ...
> ...


A dire il vero sono al lavoro...fino alle 8 niente letto...
Sono contento di sentire che stai meglio, e che hai progetti ed idee da portare avanti.
Spero che il Natale ti sia stato proficuo...


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Meno male...come te la passi?
> E poi, che ci fai già qui?


Buongiorno, gente mattiniera
domani ultimo giorno del 2013.
Mi preparo per organizzare il Cenone.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Buongiorno, gente mattiniera
> domani ultimo giorno del 2013.
> Mi preparo per organizzare il Cenone.


Grande...
E sarà un successone...
Perchè sei sotto la benedizione del conte!

Mi raccomando...
E mi riconoscerai...
Quando ti palperò il sederino

e sarò io nel mio ennesimo travestimento
da sguattero lavapiatti no?

E dirai...
Tu conte?
E io...

Donna sono io che ti parlo...
Portami una birra...


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande...
> E sarà un successone...
> Perchè sei sotto la benedizione del conte!
> 
> ...


Birra? no..no.. Bonarda a fiumi caro Conte

Palpare che?
Guarda Conte che con calcio nel sedere finisci sul Monte.

Tutti pronti per il menu' di Fine Anno
..poi grande Falo' sul Prato
per bruciare  brutte cose..
Maritozzi maialosi,mogliettine vogliose,
compagni sporcaccini,fidanzati cagasotto
amici /che del cazzo ecc. ecc:up:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Birra? no..no.. Bonarda a fiumi caro Conte
> 
> Palpare che?
> Guarda Conte che con calcio nel sedere finisci sul Monte.
> ...


Io invece brucio la befana..ogni anno...
Con scritto non avrai la mia mente
Ma solo il mio cuore...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao mic,
> 
> ristringendo il campo sulle relazioni, il come prenderla / viverla. E non mi sembra poco ...
> 
> ...


Almeno questo!!!


----------



## disincantata (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Buongiorno, gente mattiniera
> domani ultimo giorno del 2013.
> Mi preparo per organizzare il Cenone.



Ciao Cara, cosa prepari di buono?

Qualche idea anche per casa?

La spesa mio marito la farà domani mattina, preparerà il cenone e non cenerà, andrà a suonare. Ora è andato a preparare il palco per domani sera.

Quindi cenone solo per me o forse per me e una o due figlie.

Pranzo di capodanno per cinque. 

Buon Anno e che lo sia davvero.


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao Cara, cosa prepari di buono?
> 
> Qualche idea anche per casa?
> 
> ...


Ma venite da me..vi ospito!


----------



## disincantata (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma venite da me..vi ospito!



Gentilissima, ma non si può. Lui a suonare, una figlia a lavorare qui vicino e rientrerà all'alba, le altre due non si sa.

E' che con tante feste vicine non si sa più cosa fare di nuovo da mangiare.


A Natale  antipasti cannelloni al ragù e ravioli in brodo faraona e bolliti. 

A Capodanno???


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Gentilissima, ma non si può. Lui a suonare, una figlia a lavorare qui vicino e rientrerà all'alba, le altre due non si sa.
> 
> E' che con tante feste vicine non si sa più cosa fare di nuovo da mangiare.
> 
> ...


Antipasti di mare, , antipasti di terra, insalata russa, salsa verde, cipollotti all aceto balsamico , peperoni in agrodolce ,torta salata,grisayaya ,tagliatelle ai funghi, tortelli di magro alle ortiche, stinco, costine arrostite con patate novelle , caprini con miele e noci
dopo la mezzanotte il classico cotechino
con lenticchie. .crostata con marmellata 
d uva .spumante dell Oltrepo Pavese
 .caffè grappa.bargnolino..liquore con bacche..specialità della casa.

Ti perdi tutto questo mia cara!


----------



## disincantata (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Antipasti di mare, , antipasti di terra, insalata russa, salsa verde, cipollotti all aceto balsamico , peperoni in agrodolce ,torta salata,grisayaya ,tagliatelle ai funghi, tortelli di magro alle ortiche, stinco, costine arrostite con patate novelle , caprini con miele e noci
> dopo la mezzanotte il classico cotechino
> con lenticchie. .crostata con marmellata
> d uva .spumante dell Oltrepo Pavese
> ...



Mi dispiace davvero, più per la compagnia che per i chili di troppo che prendereiiiiiiiiiiiii.

Non dovevo nominare l'orchestra, mio marito è andato a denunciare il furto di strumenti musicali e abbigliamento di ogni genere dal furgone. Che sfortuna, proprio a fine anno. Nudi!


----------



## Tubarao (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Antipasti di mare, , antipasti di terra, insalata russa, salsa verde, cipollotti all aceto balsamico , peperoni in agrodolce ,torta salata,grisayaya ,tagliatelle ai funghi, tortelli di magro alle ortiche, stinco, costine arrostite con patate novelle , caprini con miele e noci
> dopo la mezzanotte il classico cotechino
> con lenticchie. .crostata con marmellata
> d uva .spumante dell Oltrepo Pavese
> ...


Ma dovete dar da mangiare pure alla caserma vicina ?


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma dovete dar da mangiare pure alla caserma vicina ?


Ci sono  clienti che mangiano tutto!


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace davvero, più per la compagnia che per i chili di troppo che prendereiiiiiiiiiiiii.
> 
> Non dovevo nominare l'orchestra, mio marito è andato a denunciare il furto di strumenti musicali e abbigliamento di ogni genere dal furgone. Che sfortuna, proprio a fine anno. Nudi!


ODDIO...forse qualcuno che sapeva.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ci sono  clienti che mangiano tutto!


Ma hai / lavori in un ristorante ?


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma hai / lavori in un ristorante ?


Un agriturismo


----------



## Tubarao (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Un agriturismo


Ora capisco. Credevo che tutto quel menù.....era per un cenone.....di famiglia :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> ODDIO...forse qualcuno che sapeva.



Erano anni che lo parcheggiavano li, la prima volta che rubano, sembra un caso, hanno rubato anche in alcune auto.

Fortunatamente non potevano portare via tutto, credo per mancanza di spazio. Comunque un danno di almeno 5/6 mila euro. Meno male che fa parte di questo anno di merda.


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2013)

*Buon 2014*

Beh, mancano poche ore alla fine di questo 2013 del cavolo.
Stasera la si passa in casa, noi tre. Dovevamo andare a una festa fuori, ma alla fine non fregava a nessuno dei due e si sta tra di noi. Si gioca con la figlia, il solito cotechino lenticchie che fa capodanno, i botti per la strada e poi faremo l'amore, forse, come le altre sere. Se non fosse per la scimmia che mi ha preso dopo il tradimento sarei felice. Poche cose, semplici, ma che riempiono tutta la mia vita. 
E allora speriamo che con l'anno nuovo la scimmia ci abbandoni per sempre. Speriamo.
Tra qualche giorno si parte, alla volta del mar Rosso, una settimana in tre.
Non vedo l'ora.
Buon anno a tutti e speriamo che sia davvero buono.


----------



## disincantata (31 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, mancano poche ore alla fine di questo 2013 del cavolo.
> Stasera la si passa in casa, noi tre. Dovevamo andare a una festa fuori, ma alla fine non fregava a nessuno dei due e si sta tra di noi. Si gioca con la figlia, il solito cotechino lenticchie che fa capodanno, i botti per la strada e poi faremo l'amore, forse, come le altre sere. Se non fosse per la scimmia che mi ha preso dopo il tradimento sarei felice. Poche cose, semplici, ma che riempiono tutta la mia vita.
> E allora speriamo che con l'anno nuovo la scimmia ci abbandoni per sempre. Speriamo.
> Tra qualche giorno si parte, alla volta del mar Rosso, una settimana in tre.
> ...



Buon anno anche a te Danny, buona vacanza e che il 2014 ti porti quello che desideri, una moglie solo tua immagino.


----------



## Diletta (31 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, mancano poche ore alla fine di questo 2013 del cavolo.
> Stasera la si passa in casa, noi tre. Dovevamo andare a una festa fuori, ma alla fine non fregava a nessuno dei due e si sta tra di noi. Si gioca con la figlia, il solito cotechino lenticchie che fa capodanno, i botti per la strada e poi faremo l'amore, forse, come le altre sere. Se non fosse per la scimmia che mi ha preso dopo il tradimento sarei felice. Poche cose, semplici, ma che riempiono tutta la mia vita.
> E allora speriamo che con l'anno nuovo la scimmia ci abbandoni per sempre. Speriamo.
> Tra qualche giorno si parte, alla volta del mar Rosso, una settimana in tre.
> ...




Buon anno anche a te caro Danny, che ti porti la serenità di cui hai bisogno!
:smile::smile:


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, mancano poche ore alla fine di questo 2013 del cavolo.
> Stasera la si passa in casa, noi tre. Dovevamo andare a una festa fuori, ma alla fine non fregava a nessuno dei due e si sta tra di noi. Si gioca con la figlia, il solito cotechino lenticchie che fa capodanno, i botti per la strada e poi faremo l'amore, forse, come le altre sere. Se non fosse per la scimmia che mi ha preso dopo il tradimento sarei felice. Poche cose, semplici, ma che riempiono tutta la mia vita.
> E allora speriamo che con l'anno nuovo la scimmia ci abbandoni per sempre. Speriamo.
> Tra qualche giorno si parte, alla volta del mar Rosso, una settimana in tre.
> ...


Buon Anno Danny

scusami se a volte sono stata CRUDA con te...ma mi veniva una rabbia.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## morfeo78 (31 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, mancano poche ore alla fine di questo 2013 del cavolo.
> Stasera la si passa in casa, noi tre. Dovevamo andare a una festa fuori, ma alla fine non fregava a nessuno dei due e si sta tra di noi. Si gioca con la figlia, il solito cotechino lenticchie che fa capodanno, i botti per la strada e poi faremo l'amore, forse, come le altre sere. Se non fosse per la scimmia che mi ha preso dopo il tradimento sarei felice. Poche cose, semplici, ma che riempiono tutta la mia vita.
> E allora speriamo che con l'anno nuovo la scimmia ci abbandoni per sempre. Speriamo.
> Tra qualche giorno si parte, alla volta del mar Rosso, una settimana in tre.
> ...


Ti auguro che non solo la tua scimmia  ti abbandoni ma anche la sua "scimmia antropomorfa" sparisca. 

Buon 2014


----------



## marietto (31 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, mancano poche ore alla fine di questo 2013 del cavolo.
> Stasera la si passa in casa, noi tre. Dovevamo andare a una festa fuori, ma alla fine non fregava a nessuno dei due e si sta tra di noi. Si gioca con la figlia, il solito cotechino lenticchie che fa capodanno, i botti per la strada e poi faremo l'amore, forse, come le altre sere. Se non fosse per la scimmia che mi ha preso dopo il tradimento sarei felice. Poche cose, semplici, ma che riempiono tutta la mia vita.
> E allora speriamo che con l'anno nuovo la scimmia ci abbandoni per sempre. Speriamo.
> Tra qualche giorno si parte, alla volta del mar Rosso, una settimana in tre.
> ...


Buon 2014, Danny, a te e a tutto il Forum :smile:


----------



## Diletta (31 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Buon 2014, Danny, a te e a tutto il Forum :smile:




Grazie a nome mio.
Contraccambio! :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, mancano poche ore alla fine di questo 2013 del cavolo.
> Stasera la si passa in casa, noi tre. Dovevamo andare a una festa fuori, ma alla fine non fregava a nessuno dei due e si sta tra di noi. Si gioca con la figlia, il solito cotechino lenticchie che fa capodanno, i botti per la strada e poi faremo l'amore, forse, come le altre sere. Se non fosse per la scimmia che mi ha preso dopo il tradimento sarei felice. Poche cose, semplici, ma che riempiono tutta la mia vita.
> E allora speriamo che con l'anno nuovo la scimmia ci abbandoni per sempre. Speriamo.
> Tra qualche giorno si parte, alla volta del mar Rosso, una settimana in tre.
> ...


Tu portami al Mar Rosso
e io ti mostrerò che so aprire le acque...

Dentro ci metti tutti i tuoi dispiaceri...

Poi dici conte per pietà chiudi...

E vedrai....

Beato te...
Io invece sto qua a rimproverare ragazzine....

Aiutatemi....
dicono che faranno un video su youtube che mi pistano....


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Ti auguro che non solo la tua scimmia  ti abbandoni ma anche la sua "scimmia antropomorfa" sparisca.
> 
> Buon 2014


Portatemi la scimmia
Io la rimprovererò...

Il 2014 sarà tutto all'insegna dei rimproveri di Contepinceton...


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu portami al Mar Rosso
> e io ti mostrerò che so aprire le acque...
> 
> Dentro ci metti tutti i tuoi dispiaceri...
> ...


Dai conte resisti...pensa che fra qualche anno con la scusa di andare a riprenderle
dalla Disco ..ti tocca bere caffe' per star sveglio fino alle 4 di mattina


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Dai conte resisti...pensa che fra qualche anno con la scusa di andare a riprenderle
> dalla Disco ..ti tocca bere caffe' per star sveglio fino alle 4 di mattina


Non ne posso più...
Tutto il pomeriggio che mi stressa con sta roba qui...

[video=youtube;KnnXk0fM6ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnnXk0fM6ig[/video]


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

*BIG BANG*

Io devo ascoltare solo BIG BANG ..musica sud Coreana


----------



## morfeo78 (31 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ne posso più...
> Tutto il pomeriggio che mi stressa con sta roba qui...
> 
> [video=youtube;KnnXk0fM6ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnnXk0fM6ig[/video]


Emh.... l'ho appena inserita nella compilation 2013 
Insieme a Lose Yourself to Dance e go gentle


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, mancano poche ore alla fine di questo 2013 del cavolo.
> Stasera la si passa in casa, noi tre. Dovevamo andare a una festa fuori, ma alla fine non fregava a nessuno dei due e si sta tra di noi. Si gioca con la figlia, il solito cotechino lenticchie che fa capodanno, i botti per la strada e poi faremo l'amore, forse, come le altre sere. Se non fosse per la scimmia che mi ha preso dopo il tradimento sarei felice. Poche cose, semplici, ma che riempiono tutta la mia vita.
> E allora speriamo che con l'anno nuovo la scimmia ci abbandoni per sempre. Speriamo.
> Tra qualche giorno si parte, alla volta del mar Rosso, una settimana in tre.
> ...


Buon capodanno :smile:


----------



## mic (31 Dicembre 2013)

*E dai Conte,*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ne posso più...
> Tutto il pomeriggio che mi stressa con sta roba qui...
> 
> [video=youtube;KnnXk0fM6ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnnXk0fM6ig[/video]


Vedrai che imparerai ad apprezzare...
col tempo.....
tanto tempo....
chissà...


----------



## Gian (8 Gennaio 2014)

sarebbe interessante sapere com'è andato il famoso viaggio in paese esotico,
spero che sia servito per appianare i contrasti...e che il Danny nn sia più al punto di prima


----------



## Diletta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> sarebbe interessante sapere com'è andato il famoso viaggio in paese esotico,
> spero che sia servito per appianare i contrasti...e che il Danny nn sia più al punto di prima





Non possiamo ancora saperlo...da quello che ho capito devono essere ancora via, ma più per poco.
Speriamo in bene...


----------



## Gian (13 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non possiamo ancora saperlo...da quello che ho capito devono essere ancora via, ma più per poco.
> Speriamo in bene...



beati loro! Mi sa che erano partiti per capodanno...:mexican:
comunque meglio per loro, se si ritrovano e riescono a trovare "la quadra".
Tenere in piedi una famiglia a volte è un po' come allenare una squadra di serie A
senza rischio di retrocedere.


----------



## danny (13 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> beati loro! Mi sa che erano partiti per capodanno...:mexican:
> comunque meglio per loro, se si ritrovano e riescono a trovare "la quadra".
> Tenere in piedi una famiglia a volte è un po' come allenare una squadra di serie A
> senza rischio di retrocedere.



Beh, è andata bene. E' stata una bella vacanza, ci siamo divertiti, siamo stati insieme bene.
Mia moglie ha detto "Quasi una luna di miele".
Io più che altro mi sono rilassato.
Vediamo ora come sarà il ritorno alla vita lavorativa di tutti i giorni.


----------



## nate (13 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, è andata bene. E' stata una bella vacanza, ci siamo divertiti, siamo stati insieme bene.
> Mia moglie ha detto "Quasi una luna di miele".
> Io più che altro mi sono rilassato.
> Vediamo ora come sarà il ritorno alla vita lavorativa di tutti i giorni.


   dove siete stati ???


----------



## realista1 (13 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, è andata bene. E' stata una bella vacanza, ci siamo divertiti, siamo stati insieme bene.
> Mia moglie ha detto "Quasi una luna di miele".
> Io più che altro mi sono rilassato.
> Vediamo ora come sarà il ritorno alla vita lavorativa di tutti i giorni.





Hai presente quella vecchia pubblicità?....WELCOME IN PARADISE!:rotfl:


----------



## danny (13 Gennaio 2014)

Egitto. Sul Mar Rosso.
Una bella vacanza vista come vacanza. 
Sarà servita?
Non lo so. 
Mi ha rilassato. Questo sì.
Quanto durerà non so dirlo, ora.
Però devo confessare una cosa, non bella.
Il primo giorno... è venuto fuori che lei non mi ama, che è un periodo, da almeno due anni, che non mi ama più. Ha bisogno di me, non può farne a meno, mi vuole al suo fianco, ma non prova più passione. Anche fare l'amore... non mi desidera come persona, lo fa perché ha voglia lei di farlo. Me l'ha detto la prima sera, quando era in preda all'ansia, aveva avuto un attacco.
Il giorno dopo si è scusata, io l'avevo presa male, dice che è brutale quando le vengono queste crisi.
Ma non ha smentito nulla, è vero quello che ha detto, anche se lei non potrebbe fare a meno di me.
Dice che le sembra di non aver vissuto una parte della sua vita, che per la giovinezza si è chiusa in casa, a studiare poi a lavorare e infine col matrimonio... ora "deve" rendersi conto che ha 40 anni e non desiderare di fare la ventenne, ma non è facile.
Io non le riempio più i suoi "vuoti", io sono in simbiosi con lei, lei invece no.
Poi i giorni successivi siamo sempre stati insieme, anche se dopo tutto quello che è successo è come se ognuno di noi temesse sempre di sentirsi dire qualcosa di sbagliato.
Non abbiamo mai fatto l'amore, ma ci siamo divertiti lo stesso.
Una cosa che ho notato è che lei girava sempre col cellulare nella borsetta. Al mare in passato lo lasciava in camera.
Oggi mi ha detto di avere esaurito il credito:l'ultima ricarica data 25/12 ed era di 20 euro.
Un consumo eccessivo, per una che dice di avere mandato un solo sms dall'Egitto.
boh!


----------



## zanna (13 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Egitto. Sul Mar Rosso.
> Una bella vacanza vista come vacanza.
> Sarà servita?
> Non lo so.
> ...


:yoga: pazienta danny .... pazienta. Mi sa che non puoi fare altro al momento ....


----------



## danny (13 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :yoga: pazienta danny .... pazienta. Mi sa che non puoi fare altro al momento ....



Niente, infatti.
Una cosa ho notato: mia moglie ha rimesso la fede (entrambi l'avevamo tolta, a me perché dava fastidio, lei perché metteva altri anelli).


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Egitto. Sul Mar Rosso.
> Una bella vacanza vista come vacanza.
> Sarà servita?
> Non lo so.
> ...


Rassegnati hai una moglie così ... in definitiva non ti ama,non ti desidera, ti vuole bene per il passato, resta con te per non complicarsi la vita con una separazione, accettala per quel che è ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Mha*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rassegnati hai una moglie così ... in definitiva non ti ama,non ti desidera, ti vuole bene per il passato, resta con te per non complicarsi la vita con una separazione, accettala per quel che è ...


Che bello sto rapporto di coppia,andare in vacanza con una che:non ti ama,non ti desidera,non ti vuole,e qualche mese prima ha preso altra nerchia a nastro,neanche a TORVAIANICA ci andrei...!


----------



## massinfedele (13 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Egitto. Sul Mar Rosso.
> Una bella vacanza vista come vacanza.
> Sarà servita?
> Non lo so.
> ...


verranno tempi migliori. E' un percorso


----------



## sienne (13 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Egitto. Sul Mar Rosso.
> Una bella vacanza vista come vacanza.
> Sarà servita?
> Non lo so.
> ...



Ciao

adesso sai, sai la parte importante della storia ... 
lei nei tuoi confronti ... 
mi chiederei però, cosa esattamente la fa rimanere ... 
se non la riempi, allora non è che non può fare a me di te. 
quella X ... potrebbero essere tante cose, come paura, comodità ecc. 
cose, che possono cambiare da un giorno all'altro ... 

ora sai ... rifletti se ti basta ... 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello sto rapporto di coppia,andare in vacanza con una che:non ti ama,non ti desidera,non ti vuole,e qualche mese prima ha preso altra nerchia a nastro,neanche a TORVAIANICA ci andrei...!


Tu sei questo qui del fumetto qua sotto (il Troio).


----------



## oscuro (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tu sei questo qui del fumetto qua sotto (il Troio).
> View attachment 8011


Si,tranne che il mondo è pieno di donne...e sto fatto a noi uomini sfugge.....!


----------



## net (13 Gennaio 2014)

*danny...perdonami davvero*

Lo sai che ti stimo molto, e faccio il tifo per voi.... il modo in cui lei si sente libera di dirti le peggiori cattiverie mi spaventa tanto,a te no? Come stai vivendo nel frattempo? Non vorresti andare a fare una vacanza tu, da solo o con amici? O con la bambina? Non ti va di staccare? Magari se lei stesse un pò senza te capirebbe qualcosa che le è sfuggito: che non sei e non sarai sempre lì a sopportare tutto. Che deve imparare a curarsi dei sentimenti altrui. Non meriti tutto questo.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Egitto. Sul Mar Rosso.
> Una bella vacanza vista come vacanza.
> Sarà servita?
> Non lo so.
> ...


Guarda. Adesso ti è andata bene. Tra qualche tempo comincerà a non sopportare più nemmeno il tuo odore, nemmeno di sederti accanto a tavola, nemmeno che le parli. Tiene tutto sotto pressione e infatti ha le crisi di ansia. Più tu sarai così idiota e remissivo, più ti attirerai disprezzo e insofferenza. Stai sbagliando tutto, SOPRATTUTTO se la vuoi riconquistare. La fai sentire in colpa: tra un po' ti odierà. Se non saprà riconoscerlo, aumenteranno le sue crisi di ansia. Accetto scommesse.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda. Adesso ti è andata bene. Tra qualche tempo comincerà a non sopportare più nemmeno il tuo odore, nemmeno di sederti accanto a tavola, nemmeno che le parli. Tiene tutto sotto pressione e infatti ha le crisi di ansia. Più tu sarai così idiota e remissivo, più ti attirerai disprezzo e insofferenza. Stai sbagliando tutto, SOPRATTUTTO se la vuoi riconquistare. La fai sentire in colpa: tra un po' ti odierà. Se non saprà riconoscerlo, aumenteranno le sue crisi di ansia. Accetto scommesse.


:up: quotone


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello sto rapporto di coppia,andare in vacanza con una che:non ti ama,non ti desidera,non ti vuole,e qualche mese prima ha preso altra nerchia a nastro,neanche a TORVAIANICA ci andrei...!


ma Danny la vuole quindi ...  a me ha stranito il fatto che fisicamente non lo desideri però acconsentirebbe a far sesso con lui ( visti i loro attuali rapporti trattasi di sesso non di amore ) .. farebbe violenza su se stessa per accontentarlo ? Per quale motivo poi non ho capito  Vorrà passare da martire alla fine ?:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> verranno tempi migliori. E' un percorso


Il percorso di LEI però, Danny con tutta la simpatia ma mi sembra riesca solo a subire per ora se si sveglia ... Speriamo :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

credo, che bisogna realizzare ... che lei gli dice,
che sono DUE anni, che non prova più attrazione ... 
Dos anos, son demasiados ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che bisogna realizzare ... che lei gli dice,
> che sono DUE anni, che non prova più attrazione ...
> ...


Tecnicamente la moglie lo ha scaricato però vuole  restare moglie,  ora  lei avrebbe solo da perdere con una separazione


----------



## lolapal (13 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Egitto. Sul Mar Rosso.
> Una bella vacanza vista come vacanza.
> Sarà servita?
> Non lo so.
> ...


Ciao danny. 
Mettila alla prova: se tu non ci fossi, veramente, lei che farebbe?
Non parlo di presenza fisica, ma di presenza mentale, di disponibilità a 360° (o a 90°, scusa oscuro se uso uno dei tuoi punti di riferimento...)

Sei sicuro che sia stata una bella vacanza?
Il tuo "boh" a cosa si riferisce: al credito del telefono o al fatto che ti ha detto che non ti ama e non ti desidera più?

Dice bene Fantastica...


----------



## sienne (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tecnicamente la moglie lo ha scaricato però vuole  restare moglie,  ora  lei avrebbe solo da perdere con una separazione


Ciao

infatti ... 

perciò, lui dovrebbe chiedersi (cioè, lo farei io ...), 
cosa esattamente la tiene e cosa ha da perdere la moglie ... 

sono cose, non legate tanto a lui ... 

uffa, Fiammetta ... diciamo la stessa cosa ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## marietto (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda. Adesso ti è andata bene. Tra qualche tempo comincerà a non sopportare più nemmeno il tuo odore, nemmeno di sederti accanto a tavola, nemmeno che le parli. Tiene tutto sotto pressione e infatti ha le crisi di ansia. Più tu sarai così idiota e remissivo, più ti attirerai disprezzo e insofferenza. Stai sbagliando tutto, SOPRATTUTTO se la vuoi riconquistare. La fai sentire in colpa: tra un po' ti odierà. Se non saprà riconoscerlo, aumenteranno le sue crisi di ansia. Accetto scommesse.


quoto.

Mi dispiace, Danny, ma temo che le alternative che ti restano siano: 
- accontentarti delle briciole che vorrà lasciarti, almeno fino a quando non deciderà che dopotutto PUO' fare a meno di te.
- provare ad allontanarti (fisicamente o in altro modo) per vedere se il toccare con mano la fine del vostro rapporto può fare smuovere qualcosa dentro di lei.
Dopotutto, come credo abbia scritto sempre Fantastica da qualche altra parta, non si può desiderare ciò che si ha già. Aggiungerei: soprattutto se ce l'hai qualsiasi cosa accada e qualsiasi cosa combini.


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao danny.
> Mettila alla prova:* se tu nson ci fossi, veramente, lei che farebbe?*
> Non parlo di presenza fisica, ma di presenza mentale, di disponibilità a 360° (o a 90°, scusa oscuro se uso uno dei tuoi punti di riferimento...)
> 
> ...



E' quello che dovrebbe fare, ma se non ne ha la forza, se Danny accetta sberle da mattina a sera, c'è poco da consigliare.

In ogni caso lei deve farsi visitare, troppo instabile, troppo bugiarda, troppo immatura, fa la vittima mentre la vittima purtroppo è lui, che non trova il coraggio di accettare che sua moglie è rimasta  ragazzina capricciosa,  ha detto a Danny tutto e il contrario di tutto in questi ultimi mesi. Si era  persino reinventata a letto dopo averlo tradito e poi in vacanza fa la ritrosa e rovina pure i pochi giorni in cui potevano in ogni caso rilassarsi e godere. 

Siamo all'assurdo che è lei che lo ha tradito, lei che si diceva pentita, lei che almeno in vacanza avrebbe dovuto cercare di creare un clima piacevole, e se ne esce con 'non ti amo da anni ma mi servi'. Ma come fa un UOMO a tenersela come moglie?  

Qualcuno capisce perchè  lei NON può fare a meno di Danny?

Forse perchè lui in casa fa tutto????

Perchè lei non se la sente di far crescere da sola (o quasi)  la figlia?

Per questioni economiche?

Per non ammettere un fallimento?


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' quello che dovrebbe fare, ma se non ne ha la forza, se Danny accetta sberle da mattina a sera, c'è poco da consigliare.
> 
> In ogni caso lei deve farsi visitare, troppo instabile, troppo bugiarda, troppo immatura, fa la vittima mentre la vittima purtroppo è lui, che non trova il coraggio di accettare che sua moglie è rimasta  ragazzina capricciosa,  ha detto a Danny tutto e il contrario di tutto in questi ultimi mesi. Si era  persino reinventata a letto dopo averlo tradito e poi in vacanza fa la ritrosa e rovina pure i pochi giorni in cui potevano in ogni caso rilassarsi e godere.
> 
> ...


un frullato di tutte le cose che hai elencato,fai pure tu le quote di questo e di quello


----------



## lolapal (13 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' quello che dovrebbe fare, ma se non ne ha la forza, se Danny accetta sberle da mattina a sera, c'è poco da consigliare.
> 
> In ogni caso lei deve farsi visitare, troppo instabile, troppo bugiarda, troppo immatura, fa la vittima mentre la vittima purtroppo è lui, che non trova il coraggio di accettare che sua moglie è rimasta  ragazzina capricciosa,  ha detto a Danny tutto e il contrario di tutto in questi ultimi mesi. Si era  persino reinventata a letto dopo averlo tradito e poi in vacanza fa la ritrosa e rovina pure i pochi giorni in cui potevano in ogni caso rilassarsi e godere.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, purtroppo... io credo che, semplicemente, nessuno dei due conosca l'altra, non si sono mai conosciuti, nonostante si siano messi insieme molto giovani. A mio modesto avviso, non son gli anni che fanno testo, ma la reciprocità. Purtroppo, una cosa credo che la moglie di danny ha detto bene: lui è in simbiosi, ma non con lei, con un'ideale di lei che è solo nella sua testa...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Danny*

Sai cosa penso, ma ci sono cose che io non permetterei che mi venissero dette senza vedermi un minuto dopo fare le valigie (le sue).


----------



## morfeo78 (14 Gennaio 2014)

*dany*

Direi che ora è palese senza troppe interpretazioni la strada che ti trovi di fronte... 


marietto ha detto:


> quoto.
> 
> Mi dispiace, Danny, ma temo che le alternative che ti restano siano:
> - accontentarti delle briciole che vorrà lasciarti, almeno fino a quando non deciderà che dopotutto PUO' fare a meno di te


Tradotto in: la appoggi e la accompagni fra le braccia di un altro, fino a che ha preso confidenza e sicurezza senza rischi di attacchi di panico, dopodiché sarai solo un fastidio. 
Non so se ti rendi conto, mesi fa aveva attacchi x vedere un altro ora per andare in vacanza con te xche temeva intimita con te.... (ripeto: TE)



marietto ha detto:


> - provare ad allontanarti (fisicamente o in altro modo) per vedere se il toccare con mano la fine del vostro rapporto può fare smuovere qualcosa dentro di lei.
> Dopotutto, come credo abbia scritto sempre Fantastica da qualche altra parta, non si può desiderare ciò che si ha già. Aggiungerei: soprattutto se ce l'hai qualsiasi cosa accada e qualsiasi cosa combini.


Resta la strada che puoi scegliere di fare in modo più morbido o piú duro come ti avevo suggerito nel mio ultimo post in un altro 3d. 

Resto dell'idea che ci vuole la linea dura e definitiva. Se lei ha deciso di prendere un altra strada dove il compagno sara escluso, la percorri DA SOLA! E si arrangi per tutti i problemi che si trovera ad affrontare.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda. Adesso ti è andata bene. Tra qualche tempo comincerà a non sopportare più nemmeno il tuo odore, nemmeno di sederti accanto a tavola, nemmeno che le parli. Tiene tutto sotto pressione e infatti ha le crisi di ansia. Più tu sarai così idiota e remissivo, più ti attirerai disprezzo e insofferenza. Stai sbagliando tutto, SOPRATTUTTO se la vuoi riconquistare. La fai sentire in colpa: tra un po' ti odierà. Se non saprà riconoscerlo, aumenteranno le sue crisi di ansia. Accetto scommesse.


Non credo che lei tenga tutto sotto pressione, anzi: sta buttando fuori ogni cosa che le passa per la testa.
La crisi di ansia era venuta per una causa comprensibile, ovvero un incidente occorso sul viaggio di aereo, in cui si era ustionata la coscia con una tazza di tè (ustione di II grado). Ustione ancora ben visibile e in quel momento dolorosa.
Come si vede la sfiga colpisce sempre le stesse persone.
A parte questo, mi avrebbe stupito che lei dichiarasse un grande amore nei miei confronti a qualche settimana dall'essere finita in un motel con un altro... Se una persona prende una sbandata per un'altra, difficilmente credo possa ancora essere fortemente innamorata del consorte. 
Ci sono tante ragioni perché questo accada, la noia, le frustrazioni etc, ma quando accade l'altro diventa sempre una persona a cui si vuole bene, con cui si comunica e questo sicuramente distacca dal marito, anche dal punto di vista affettivo. Che questo distacco possa essere definitivo nessuno può dirlo.
Dipende. 
Su una cosa hai ragione: non devo farla sentire troppo in colpa, né devo sembrare quello che la tiene incatenata.
Devo vivere al meglio con lei, cercare di essere sereno.
Quando dico che è stata una bella vacanza è perché ho riacquistato in gran parte la mia serenità, ho conosciuto un po' di persone al villaggio con cui mantengo i contatti, mi sono divertito e mi sono lasciato alle spalle molte delle ansie che avevo prima.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao danny.
> Mettila alla prova: se tu non ci fossi, veramente, lei che farebbe?
> Non parlo di presenza fisica, ma di presenza mentale, di disponibilità a 360° (o a 90°, scusa oscuro se uso uno dei tuoi punti di riferimento...)
> 
> ...



Il mio boh si riferisce al fatto di quanto valga la pena ancora interrogarsi continuamente sulle parole che mi dice, o piuttosto vivere il momento al meglio senza farsi dominare dalle ansie o preoccupazioni che sfociano in continui sospetti.
Ci sono stati dei bei momenti dopo e questi hanno bilanciato grandemente quello che mi ha detto al primo giorno.
Credo occorra tempo e impegno, per entrambi, per riavvicinarci e comprendere i nostri sentimenti.
Io in questo momento la sento molto più sincera.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> un frullato di tutte le cose che hai elencato,fai pure tu le quote di questo e di quello


Io però escluderei " ammettere un fallimento" che a occhio e croce la moglie di Danny considera lui un fallimento e ormai ha decretato che ogni colpa e' del povero figliuolo ...quando arriverà a denigrarlo sessualmente il cerchio si sarà chiuso ( o già l'ha fatto e non ho letto )? :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

:up::up::up:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso, ma ci sono cose che io non permetterei che mi venissero dette senza vedermi un minuto dopo fare le valigie (le sue).


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Hai ragione, purtroppo... io credo che, semplicemente, nessuno dei due conosca l'altra, non si sono mai conosciuti, nonostante si siano messi insieme molto giovani. A mio modesto avviso, non son gli anni che fanno testo, ma la reciprocità. Purtroppo, una cosa credo che la moglie di danny ha detto bene: lui è in simbiosi, ma non con lei, con un'ideale di lei che è solo nella sua testa...



In parte sono d'accordo. Difficile se non impossibile conoscere a fondo un'altra persona, facile rimanere intrappolati da un'idea che ci si è fatti di lei, soprattutto difficile aggiornare quest'idea ai cambiamenti che subentrano in una persona con gli anni. E 25 sono tanti. Questa è l'occasione per rinnovare la mia idea di lei, e viceversa, si intende.
Per recuperare la comunicazione. Può essere doloroso, o traumatico, le cose che ho scritto lo evidenziano.
Ma se si vuole una conoscenza reciproca credo sia necessario. E credo che conoscersi a fondo sia il tesoro più importante di cui una coppia può disporre.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio boh si riferisce al fatto di quanto valga la pena ancora interrogarsi continuamente sulle parole che mi dice, o piuttosto vivere il momento al meglio senza farsi dominare dalle ansie o preoccupazioni che sfociano in continui sospetti.
> Ci sono stati dei bei momenti dopo e questi hanno bilanciato grandemente quello che mi ha detto al primo giorno.
> Credo occorra tempo e impegno, per entrambi, per riavvicinarci e comprendere i nostri sentimenti.
> Io in questo momento la sento molto più sincera.


Ah perché tu sei ancora convinto che si riavvicinerà a te :singleeye::singleeye: Che ti devo dire Danny viva la tua folle ingenuità ...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In parte sono d'accordo. Difficile se non impossibile conoscere a fondo un'altra persona, facile rimanere intrappolati da un'idea che ci si è fatti di lei, soprattutto difficile aggiornare quest'idea ai cambiamenti che subentrano in una persona con gli anni. E 25 sono tanti. Questa è l'occasione per rinnovare la mia idea di lei, e viceversa, si intende.
> Per recuperare la comunicazione. Può essere doloroso, o traumatico, le cose che ho scritto lo evidenziano.
> Ma se si vuole una conoscenza reciproca credo sia necessario. E credo che conoscersi a fondo sia il tesoro più importante di cui una coppia può disporre.


Danny per lei la possibilità di simbiosi è sfumata e la simbiosi è una di quelle sensazioni che o c'è o non ci sarà mai è se c'era (per le e qui avrei già dei dubbi i ) ed è svampata non torna stanne certo potete fingere quanto volete cullarvi su surrogati dell'Amore ma la realtà e' un'altra ...


----------



## sienne (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In parte sono d'accordo. Difficile se non impossibile conoscere a fondo un'altra persona, facile rimanere intrappolati da un'idea che ci si è fatti di lei, soprattutto difficile aggiornare quest'idea ai cambiamenti che subentrano in una persona con gli anni. E 25 sono tanti. Questa è l'occasione per rinnovare la mia idea di lei, e viceversa, si intende.
> Per recuperare la comunicazione. Può essere doloroso, o traumatico, le cose che ho scritto lo evidenziano.
> Ma se si vuole una conoscenza reciproca credo sia necessario. E credo che conoscersi a fondo sia il tesoro più importante di cui una coppia può disporre.



Ciao Danny,

non si tratta di conoscerla ... 
si tratta di sentirla, di percepirla ... 
una cosa, che avviene giorno dopo giorno ... 

come caspita si arriva a dire, 
che è difficile aggiornare i cambiamenti
avvenuti nel corso degli anni? 
E aggiungi, 25 anni. 

O tu non hai voluto vedere 
o lei è stata una brava attrice. 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Danny,
> 
> non si tratta di conoscerla ...
> si tratta di sentirla, di percepirla ...
> ...


probabilmente un mix delle due opzioni


----------



## sienne (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> probabilmente un mix delle due opzioni



Ciao,

certo. 

Ma sono domande che lui si dovrebbe porre.
Continua a parlare con "concetti fatti", che nel reale non toccano. 
Questi concetti fatti, sono abilissimi a insabbiare la vista e la mente. 
Sono come delle renne ... bisognerebbe lasciarli correre ... 
È difficile ... se ti hanno accompagnato, forse, per tutta una vita ... 
Questo solo lui potrà dirlo, se le lascia correre ... e riconosce, 
quando hanno preso le redini ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Danny nessuno puo dire se sia definitivo è vero. Ma io non restrei in quella situazione un secondo di piu. Come fai?
Non vorrei che tu ti sia messo in testa di riprenderti tua moglie no matter what e che quindi accetti tutto. A lungo termine ti spezzera tutto questo e tu hai una figlia.
Non so. Io ribalterei il tutto alla grande proprio...
Una specie di rivoluzione.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> certo.
> 
> ...


Danny è il miglior avvocato di sua moglie, leggi la costruzione dei suoi post, prima racconta le gesta della moglie che mano a mano sta distruggendo pure il passato del suo rapporto e poi a seguire lui stesso trova "motivazioni validi " che giustoficano la moglie, poi finisce con la sua figura donchisciottesca che resta li nell'illusione di salvare un rapporto che ormai è naufragato...Danny è convinto che il Titanic arriverà a destinazione.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Egitto. Sul Mar Rosso.
> Una bella vacanza vista come vacanza.
> Sarà servita?
> Non lo so.
> ...


Se non sopporti la situazione. fuggi; è possibile che prima o poi ti rincorrerà.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se non sopporti la situazione. fuggi; è possibile che prima o poi ti rincorrerà.


Non dirgli cosi....fuggirebbe solo per vederla rincorrerlo non perche sente il bisogno di allontanarsi un po


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio boh si riferisce al fatto di quanto valga la pena ancora interrogarsi continuamente sulle parole che mi dice, o piuttosto vivere il momento al meglio senza farsi dominare dalle ansie o preoccupazioni che sfociano in continui sospetti.
> Ci sono stati dei bei momenti dopo e questi hanno bilanciato grandemente quello che mi ha detto al primo giorno.
> Credo occorra tempo e impegno, per entrambi, per riavvicinarci e comprendere i nostri sentimenti.
> *Io in questo momento la sento molto più sincera.*


Potrà anche essere più sincera, ma non ti senti almeno un po' ferito?



danny ha detto:


> In parte sono d'accordo. Difficile se non impossibile conoscere a fondo un'altra persona, facile rimanere intrappolati da un'idea che ci si è fatti di lei, soprattutto difficile aggiornare quest'idea ai cambiamenti che subentrano in una persona con gli anni. E 25 sono tanti. Questa è l'occasione per rinnovare la mia idea di lei, e viceversa, si intende.
> Per recuperare la comunicazione. Può essere doloroso, o traumatico, le cose che ho scritto lo evidenziano.
> Ma se si vuole una conoscenza reciproca credo sia necessario. E credo che conoscersi a fondo sia il tesoro più importante di cui una coppia può disporre.


Danny, per certi versi, la tua storia è lo specchio della mia, con i dovuti distinguo, come ho già detto.
Allora, diciamo che io sono dall'altra parte. Gli anni tra me e Marito, fin dall'inizio della nostra conoscenza, sono 28 e di fasi e di crisi ne abbiamo passate tante. Il riposizionamento reciproco che sta avvenendo negli ultimi mesi, forse, è il più importante, perché è quello della maturità, è quello che coinvolge anche un'altra persona (nostra figlia), è quello che dovrebbe permetterci di porre nuove basi per il futuro insieme.
Io continuo ad avere, da quello che scrivi, la sensazione che non riesci ad ascoltare tua moglie e non riesci a prendere una TUA posizione ben precisa: se Marito non lo avesse fatto con me, è probabile che l'amore profondo che provo per lui si sarebbe raffreddato, lo avrei guardato con occhi diversi. Lui mi accetta, nella mia nuova consapevolezza, ma non accetta tutto da me: lui c'è, ma non è passivo.
Non so se riesco a spiegarmi.
Io penso che tu sia un brav'uomo, una persona dolce e razionale... magari, non so, prova a lasciar andare un po' più l'istinto...




Sienne dice molto bene, rifletti su questo:



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Danny,
> 
> non si tratta di conoscerla ...
> si tratta di sentirla, di percepirla ...
> ...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> certo.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Diletta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio boh si riferisce al fatto di quanto valga la pena ancora interrogarsi continuamente sulle parole che mi dice, o piuttosto vivere il momento al meglio senza farsi dominare dalle ansie o preoccupazioni che sfociano in continui sospetti.
> Ci sono stati dei bei momenti dopo e questi hanno bilanciato grandemente quello che mi ha detto al primo giorno.
> Credo occorra tempo e impegno, per entrambi, per riavvicinarci e comprendere i nostri sentimenti.
> *Io in questo momento la sento molto più sincera.*




Sì, ma mi chiedo a che prezzo?

Se sincerità significa portare dolore all'altro devo rivedere l'idea che ho nei suoi riguardi.
La sincerità a prescindere...non mi torna.
Il dono della sensibilità deve subentrare e, quando non lo si possiede, deve intervenire l'intelligenza per far capire quanto si possa far male con certe affermazioni.


----------



## sienne (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Danny è il miglior avvocato di sua moglie, leggi la costruzione dei suoi post, prima racconta le gesta della moglie che mano a mano sta distruggendo pure il passato del suo rapporto e poi a seguire lui stesso trova "motivazioni validi " che giustoficano la moglie, poi finisce con la sua figura donchisciottesca che resta li nell'illusione di salvare un rapporto che ormai è naufragato...Danny è convinto che il Titanic arriverà a destinazione.



Ciao Fiammetta,

e tu, sei la mia interprete ... :smile:
ecco, proprio queste sono le renne! 
che lo fanno essere avvocato. ma con una distorsione,
copre la moglie in tutto e per tutto ... per coprire se stesso. 
e forse, chi lo sa, è stato proprio questo che li ha legati e li lega ... 

per essere così abili ... non lo fa, sin da ieri ... in tutto ci vuole pratica. 

anche se sembra, che la moglie non ne è più tanto convinta ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma mi chiedo a che prezzo?
> 
> Se sincerità significa portare dolore all'altro devo rivedere l'idea che ho nei suoi riguardi.
> La sincerità a prescindere...non mi torna.
> Il dono della sensibilità deve subentrare e, quando non lo si possiede, deve intervenire l'intelligenza per far capire quanto si possa far male con certe affermazioni.


Comincio a pensare che lei stia alzando il tiro perché è sgomenta dalla sua scarsa reattività :singleeye: Magari vorrebbe arrivare alla separazione con lui come fautore e lei che diventa accondiscendente per poter traghettare la fine del rapporto al solo ruolo condiviso,di genitori (magari con l'affidamento congiunto ) ma Danny è del tutto sordo ... Secondo me gli attacchi di panico della moglie se la situazione non si sblocca aumenteranno .... Son come due naufraghi ( oggi mi sento titanica) che annaspano in un mare in tempesta :la prima grida all'altro " affoghiamo, è la fine " e si sente rispondere " non ti preoccupare è solo un po' d'acqua che scivola nella gola, deglutisci con calma "  :singleeye::singleeyeensa te come può sentirsi la naufraga :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se non sopporti la situazione. fuggi; è possibile che prima o poi ti rincorrerà.


Esatto.Questi ometti ancora non hanno chiare certe dinamiche di vita.Si ,sarebbe dovuto fuggire molto prima,preservare il suo amor proprio,far vedere a questa stronza di moglie che davanti a lei c'è un uomo.Non c'è cosa peggiore di volere a tutti costi qualcuno che non ci vuole,si ottiene l'effetto contrario.Invece doveva sparire,nessun contatto, gli avrebbe fatto franare la terra sotto i piedi,gli avrebbe fatto venire dubbi,magari avrebbe sentito la mancanza del marito,avrebbe capito di non volerlo perdere,invece no.Questi uomini si aggrappano alla sottana della mammina perchè non vogliono perdere il giocattolo,frignano e sbattono i piedi,ma la vita fa il suo corso e nulla rimane stabile per sempre,e allora eccoli li a sopportare umiliazioni e corna,per cosa poi?Non c'è cosa peggiore di una donna che non rispetta più il suo uomo....!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comincio a pensare che lei stia alzando il tiro perché è sgomenta dalla sua scarsa reattività :singleeye: Magari vorrebbe arrivare alla separazione con lui come fautore e lei che diventa accondiscendente per poter traghettare la fine del rapporto al solo ruolo condiviso,di genitori (magari con l'affidamento congiunto ) ma Danny è del tutto sordo ... Secondo me gli attacchi di panico della moglie se la situazione non si sblocca aumenteranno .... Son come due naufraghi ( oggi mi sento titanica) che annaspano in un mare in tempesta :la prima grida all'altro " affoghiamo, è la fine " e si sente rispondere " non ti preoccupare è solo un po' d'acqua che scivola nella gola, deglutisci con calma "  :singleeye::singleeyeensa te come può sentirsi la naufraga :singleeye:





oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto.Questi ometti ancora non hanno chiare certe dinamiche di vita.Si ,sarebbe dovuto fuggire molto prima,preservare il suo amor proprio,far vedere a questa stronza di moglie che davanti a lei c'è un uomo.Non c'è cosa peggiore di volere a tutti costi qualcuno che non ci vuole,si ottiene l'effetto contrario.Invece doveva sparire,nessun contatto, gli avrebbe fatto franare la terra sotto i piedi,gli avrebbe fatto venire dubbi,magari avrebbe sentito la mancanza del marito,avrebbe capito di non volerlo perdere,invece no.Questi uomini si aggrappano alla sottana della mammina perchè non vogliono perdere il giocattolo,frignano e sbattono i piedi,ma la vita fa il suo corso e nulla rimane stabile per sempre,e allora eccoli li a sopportare umiliazioni e corna,per cosa poi?Non c'è cosa peggiore di una donna che non rispetta più il suo uomo....!


A questo punto concordo.
In altre parole anche a considerare lei vittima di se stessa e del suo star male, ha anche lei bisogno di vedere un limite al suo comportamento e lei lo sta spostando sempre più in là.
Per me ha passato il punto di non ritorno e la diplomazia è ha ceduto alla guerra aperta e lei sta conquistando sempre più territorio e Danny lo sta cedendo e arriveranno alla tregua, ovvero alla separazione, in condizioni tali che a Danny non resterà nulla, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> A questo punto concordo.
> In altre parole anche a considerare lei vittima di se stessa e del suo star male, ha anche lei bisogno di vedere un limite al suo comportamento e lei lo sta spostando sempre più in là.
> Per me ha passato il punto di non ritorno e la diplomazia è ha ceduto alla guerra aperta e lei sta conquistando sempre più territorio e Danny lo sta cedendo e arriveranno alla tregua, ovvero alla separazione, in condizioni tali che a Danny non resterà nulla, in tutti i sensi.


Bisogna avere il coraggio di lasciare andare chi non ci vuole più.....!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bisogna avere il coraggio di lasciare andare chi non ci vuole più.....!


Forse bisogna cercare anche di trovare il modo di guardare verso altro (quello che suggeriva Disincantata). Lui mi sembra un Orfeo che cerca di trascinare via Euridice dall'inferno ma sempre guardando indietro e non verso la luce.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse bisogna cercare anche di trovare il modo di guardare verso altro (quello che suggeriva Disincantata). Lui mi sembra un Orfeo che cerca di trascinare via Euridice dall'inferno ma sempre guardando indietro e non verso la luce.


Ecco brava ... Hai reso l'idea del passato ... Ma appunto ciò che era non torna


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2014)

*spero di riuscire ad essere chiaro*



danny ha detto:


> Non credo che lei tenga tutto sotto pressione, anzi: sta buttando fuori ogni cosa che le passa per la testa.
> La crisi di ansia era venuta per una causa comprensibile, ovvero un incidente occorso sul viaggio di aereo, in cui si era ustionata la coscia con una tazza di tè (ustione di II grado). Ustione ancora ben visibile e in quel momento dolorosa.
> Come si vede la sfiga colpisce sempre le stesse persone.
> A parte questo, mi avrebbe stupito che lei dichiarasse un grande amore nei miei confronti a qualche settimana dall'essere finita in un motel con un altro... Se una persona prende una sbandata per un'altra, difficilmente credo possa ancora essere fortemente innamorata del consorte.
> ...


Tua moglie non ti vuole più.  te lo ha detto in faccia.   quando fa sesso con te al 99% ha in mente il ganzo o chissà chi.      ora si tratta di decidere cosa vuoi fa da grande.

Puoi continuare a subire tutto passivamente,perdere ogni traccia di rispetto da parte di tua moglie e trovarti la mattina a bussare alla porta della vostra camera chiedendo all'altro (che sta a letto con tua moglie) se vuole la brioche con la cioccolata o quella con la crema.

Oppure puoi mettere sta donna di fronte alla scelta: o coppia aperta,ma fatta in modo serio per cui se tu hai un impegno di lavoro,lei sta a casa con vostra figlia anche se aveva in programma di fare una seratina a 3 con le sue parrucchiere o se aveva già cambiato le lenzuola per il ganzo.

oppure vi separate nel modo più civile che vi riesce,ricordandovi sempre che si separano i coniugi ma non i genitori.

Se non vuoi farlo per te stesso,fallo almeno per tua figlia.   che esempio di uomo pensi di darle,comportandoti come ti stai comportando?

Vuoi che cresca pensando che sia giusto trattare così le persone?

riflettici


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Ecco*



perplesso ha detto:


> Tua moglie non ti vuole più.  te lo ha detto in faccia.   quando fa sesso con te al 99% ha in mente il ganzo o chissà chi.      ora si tratta di decidere cosa vuoi fa da grande.
> 
> Puoi continuare a subire tutto passivamente,perdere ogni traccia di rispetto da parte di tua moglie e trovarti la mattina a bussare alla porta della vostra camera chiedendo all'altro (che sta a letto con tua moglie) se vuole la brioche con la cioccolata o quella con la crema.
> 
> ...


QUESTO è IL POST DI UN UOMO tutto cazzo e coglioni!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tua moglie non ti vuole più.  te lo ha detto in faccia.   quando fa sesso con te al 99% ha in mente il ganzo o chissà chi.      ora si tratta di decidere cosa vuoi fa da grande.
> 
> Puoi continuare a subire tutto passivamente,perdere ogni traccia di rispetto da parte di tua moglie e trovarti la mattina a bussare alla porta della vostra camera chiedendo all'altro (che sta a letto con tua moglie) se vuole la brioche con la cioccolata o quella con la crema.
> 
> ...


standing ovation... (once in a life time from me....)


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tua moglie non ti vuole più.  te lo ha detto in faccia.   quando fa sesso con te al 99% ha in mente il ganzo o chissà chi.      ora si tratta di decidere cosa vuoi fa da grande.
> 
> Puoi continuare a subire tutto passivamente,perdere ogni traccia di rispetto da parte di tua moglie e trovarti la mattina a bussare alla porta della vostra camera chiedendo all'altro (che sta a letto con tua moglie) se vuole la brioche con la cioccolata o quella con la crema.
> 
> ...


Buongiorno ... Ti trovo in forma


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Mi dispiace Danny ma credo che Perplesso abbia ragione.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

In primis, più che pensare a mia moglie ora devo pensare a me stesso.
Ed è quello che sto facendo.
Le parole di mia moglie hanno un peso, ma lei non ha mai, e dico mai, messo in discussione la famiglia o parlato di separazione. Perché devo pensarci io? Se lei non mi ama davvero come dice, per poi chiedersi dopo cosa vuol dire amare, si prenda lei le sue responsabilità. Non lo fa? Mi cerca ancora? Mi vuole al suo fianco?
Mi propone di andare in palestra insieme? E altre cose?
Bene, ci sarò. Prendendo atto però di quel che è ora la nostra coppia.
Quello che è importante è evitare di stare male e cercare piuttosto di stare bene.
Questo vuol dire crearmi una mia vita, anche frequentando altre donne.
Non nego che ho aperto le porte.
Non nego che sto lavorando  per questo.
Ora sono sereno. 
Vivo il presente. 
Devo fare in modo che duri a lungo.
E' l'unica maniera per uscirne.
Ritrovare me stesso, sicuro di me e allegro il giusto. 
Stando bene con me stesso.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In primis, più che pensare a mia moglie ora devo pensare a me stesso.
> Ed è quello che sto facendo.
> Le parole di mia moglie hanno un peso, ma lei non ha mai, e dico mai, messo in discussione la famiglia o parlato di separazione. Perché devo pensarci io? Se lei non mi ama davvero come dice, per poi chiedersi dopo cosa vuol dire amare, si prenda lei le sue responsabilità. Non lo fa? Mi cerca ancora? Mi vuole al suo fianco?
> Mi propone di andare in palestra insieme? E altre cose?
> ...


ma allora separatevi....
tu vuoi uscire con altre donne (e' il minimo), lei non ti vuole non ti ama, ti desidera solo per soddisfare la scimmia che le sale pensano a chi non si sa.....
sei un suo oggetto, nulla di piu.
fa male leggere queste cose....
non si resta insieme per i figli, e cosi poi.....ma maiiiiiiii.....
io sono contraria alla coppia aperta se ci sono bambini piccoli in casa....
quindi manco ti sto a di di provarci....
scusa ma umiliante quello che ti stai autoinfliggendo......e lei e' una cagasotto ( dico cagasotto perche non mi viene l altro termine che non e' paurosa, timorosa....cioe' proprio senza palle intendo)
tu la stai accontentando...le stai dando quello che vuole.....
e non ci credo manco un po che ti sta bene cosi....vatti a rileggere i tuoi post iniziali..,..eri un uomo distrutto....
adesso che cosa hai??? sei addirittura sereno quando le cose peggiorano drasticamente?
e' un rapporto finto il vostro, bastao sulla convenienza di lei e la pura di restare solo tua.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma allora separatevi....
> tu vuoi uscire con altre donne (e' il minimo), lei non ti vuole non ti ama, ti desidera solo per soddisfare la scimmia che le sale pensano a chi non si sa.....
> sei un suo oggetto, nulla di piu.
> fa male leggere queste cose....
> ...


Miss ancora non hai capito?danny non vuole assumersi alcuna responsabilità,lui non vuole perdere quello che crede di avere.Punto.Danny è disposto ad accettare tutto,depilazioni inguinali,ingroppate a go go,non vuole perdere il suo piccolo mondo  di facciata e di bugie.La moglie finisce a pecora dentro qualche mothel di periferia?no problem,lui va in vacanza in Egitto come nulla fosse.Danny è questo"non parlate al conducente"e sti cazzi di tutto e tutti.


----------



## realista1 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Mi sembra che strada facendo il quadro sia diventato chiaro. In effetti, tutta questa pazienza da parte di Danny ha avuto almeno il risultato di far emergere una verità più complessa. Ed è risaputo, che quando si è in guerra, un'efficace azione di "intelligence" è fondamentale per vincere. Si era partiti da una sbandata "primaverile", per arrivare molto più in la. Tua moglie, secondo me,  è effettivamente, come da te asserito, un'insicura. Dopo due anni di insoddisfazione e mal sopportazione del regime di vita coniugale, ha finalmente preso la decisione di trovarsi un altro. Il difficile era compiere questo passo da sola, assumendosene tutta la responsabilità: beh, non l'ha fatto, non subito almeno. Ha chiesto, meglio, sta chiedendo aiuto a te, probabilmente l'unica persona di cui si fida davvero e può aiutarla. Questo ti apre uno scenario interessante, tutt'altro che banale......*Un'eccessiva accondiscendenza da parte tua, la porterà ad avere sempre più fiducia nelle sue scelte, ed infine a staccarsi da te, libera come una farfalla.* Però, anche un atteggiamento di eccessiva intransigenza porterà allo stesso risultato, si staccherà, magari zoppicando, magari tra mille incertezze, ma il percorso, nella sua mente è tracciato. In nessuno dei due casi, credo ci sarà un happy end per il vostro matrimonio, che poi, aldilà delle chiacchiere, è il tuo scopo. Esiste però la possibilità -concreta- che tu riesca a far deviare questa macchina in corsa, sfruttando l'ascendente che ancora hai su di lei. Un po come il ruolo di un genitore alle prese con una crisi adolescenziale di una figlia (femmina): sente che la sua opinione è ancora ascoltata, ma sempre meno. Mai disperare però, in realtà la voglia di sentire il tuo parere, in tua moglie, potrebbe essere ancora abbastanza forte....sufficientemente forte. Io, però,al posto tuo, inizierei senza indugio anche una serie di correttivi al tuo comportamento,che ti rendano,ai suoi occhi, se non prezioso, se non desiderabile, almeno non scontato. Mi sembra di ricordare che parlammo di hobby.... Se seguirai questo consiglio, e scoprirai che (magari) avrà portato dei miglioramenti nella situazione, ti esorterei a non smettere dopo i primi risultati. Ricorda che il medico, per estirpare una polmonite, continua a prescrivere antibiotici ben oltre la scomparsa dei sintomi.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che strada facendo il quadro sia diventato chiaro. In effetti, tutta questa pazienza da parte di Danny ha avuto almeno il risultato di far emergere una verità più complessa. Ed è risaputo, che quando si è in guerra, un'efficace azione di "intelligence" è fondamentale per vincere. Si era partiti da una sbandata "primaverile", per arrivare molto più in la. Tua moglie, secondo me,  è effettivamente, come da te asserito, un'insicura. Dopo due anni di insoddisfazione e mal sopportazione del regime di vita coniugale, ha finalmente preso la decisione di trovarsi un altro. Il difficile era compiere questo passo da sola, assumendosene tutta la responsabilità: beh, non l'ha fatto, non subito almeno. Ha chiesto, meglio, sta chiedendo aiuto a te, probabilmente l'unica persona di cui si fida davvero e può aiutarla. Questo ti apre uno scenario interessante, tutt'altro che banale......*Un'eccessiva accondiscendenza da parte tua, la porterà ad avere sempre più fiducia nelle sue scelte, ed infine a staccarsi da te, libera come una farfalla.* Però, anche un atteggiamento di eccessiva intransigenza porterà allo stesso risultato, si staccherà, magari zoppicando, magari tra mille incertezze, ma il percorso, nella sua mente è tracciato. In nessuno dei due casi, credo ci sarà un happy end per il vostro matrimonio, che poi, aldilà delle chiacchiere, è il tuo scopo. Esiste però la possibilità -concreta- che tu riesca a far deviare questa macchina in corsa, sfruttando l'ascendente che ancora hai su di lei. Un po come il ruolo di un genitore alle prese con una crisi adolescenziale di una figlia (femmina): sente che la sua opinione è ancora ascoltata, ma sempre meno. Mai disperare però, in realtà la voglia di sentire il tuo parere, in tua moglie, potrebbe essere ancora abbastanza forte....sufficientemente forte. Io, però,al posto tuo, inizierei senza indugio anche una serie di correttivi al tuo comportamento,che ti rendano,ai suoi occhi, se non prezioso, se non desiderabile, almeno non scontato. Mi sembra di ricordare che parlammo di hobby.... Se seguirai questo consiglio, e scoprirai che (magari) avrà portato dei miglioramenti nella situazione, ti esorterei a non smettere dopo i primi risultati. Ricorda che il medico, per estirpare una polmonite, continua a prescrivere antibiotici ben oltre la scomparsa dei sintomi.


ma certoo......ma che stupida....(rif al tuo neretto)...
ma io ho un idea migliore.....
scriviamole tutti una lettera....la convinciamo noi a staccarsi da lui...
nel frattempo |Danny , tu puoi occuparti di rifare il letto per lei e lui (quando si sara staccata come la farfalla) e puoi anche inserire lui nel muto di casa....

in molti dicono: l amore e' una croce talmente grande che bisognerebbe essere in 3 a portarla.....


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che strada facendo il quadro sia diventato chiaro. In effetti, tutta questa pazienza da parte di Danny ha avuto almeno il risultato di far emergere una verità più complessa. Ed è risaputo, che quando si è in guerra, un'efficace azione di "intelligence" è fondamentale per vincere. Si era partiti da una sbandata "primaverile", per arrivare molto più in la. Tua moglie, secondo me,  è effettivamente, come da te asserito, un'insicura. Dopo due anni di insoddisfazione e mal sopportazione del regime di vita coniugale, ha finalmente preso la decisione di trovarsi un altro. Il difficile era compiere questo passo da sola, assumendosene tutta la responsabilità: beh, non l'ha fatto, non subito almeno. Ha chiesto, meglio, sta chiedendo aiuto a te, probabilmente l'unica persona di cui si fida davvero e può aiutarla. Questo ti apre uno scenario interessante, tutt'altro che banale......*Un'eccessiva accondiscendenza da parte tua, la porterà ad avere sempre più fiducia nelle sue scelte, ed infine a staccarsi da te, libera come una farfalla.* Però, anche un atteggiamento di eccessiva intransigenza porterà allo stesso risultato, si staccherà, magari zoppicando, magari tra mille incertezze, ma il percorso, nella sua mente è tracciato. In nessuno dei due casi, credo ci sarà un happy end per il vostro matrimonio, che poi, aldilà delle chiacchiere, è il tuo scopo. Esiste però la possibilità -concreta- che tu riesca a far deviare questa macchina in corsa, sfruttando l'ascendente che ancora hai su di lei. Un po come il ruolo di un genitore alle prese con una crisi adolescenziale di una figlia (femmina): sente che la sua opinione è ancora ascoltata, ma sempre meno. Mai disperare però, in realtà la voglia di sentire il tuo parere, in tua moglie, potrebbe essere ancora abbastanza forte....sufficientemente forte. Io, però,al posto tuo, inizierei senza indugio anche una serie di correttivi al tuo comportamento,che ti rendano,ai suoi occhi, se non prezioso, se non desiderabile, almeno non scontato. Mi sembra di ricordare che parlammo di hobby.... Se seguirai questo consiglio, e scoprirai che (magari) avrà portato dei miglioramenti nella situazione, ti esorterei a non smettere dopo i primi risultati. Ricorda che il medico, per estirpare una polmonite, continua a prescrivere antibiotici ben oltre la scomparsa dei sintomi.


  Sono d'accordo.
Come sono anche convinto che mia moglie abbia voluto mettere il naso fuori per capire il motivo della sua insoddisfazione.
Tieni conto che dopo anni insieme quello che c'è fuori è ignoto.
E spesso vagheggiato senza conoscerlo per nulla.
Quindi non è assolutamente certo che l'obiettivo di lei sia al momento staccarsi da me, quanto magari quello di capire se stessa. 
Accondiscendenza e intransigenza sono due atteggiamenti negativi in questo momento.
L'ultima parte che hai scritto è quella corretta ed è infatti la linea che sto seguendo.
Apertura al mondo anche da parte mia.
Al momento attuale lei ha ancora molto bisogno di me.
io devo avere un po' meno bisogno di lei.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In primis, più che pensare a mia moglie ora devo pensare a me stesso.
> Ed è quello che sto facendo.
> Le parole di mia moglie hanno un peso, ma lei non ha mai, e dico mai, messo in discussione la famiglia o parlato di separazione. Perché devo pensarci io? Se lei non mi ama davvero come dice, per poi chiedersi dopo cosa vuol dire amare, si prenda lei le sue responsabilità. Non lo fa? Mi cerca ancora? Mi vuole al suo fianco?
> Mi propone di andare in palestra insieme? E altre cose?
> ...


Abbi pazienza ma se io fossi moglie e madre e amante e avessi la libertà di agire alla luce del sole e snobbare mio marito ad ogni piè sospinto pensi che chiederei al separazione ?!?! Quella la chiedo quando è se trovo  trovo un amante più benestante, disposto ad accollarsi la minore, cosa non semplicissima ma non impossibile ... Se no vivi così nella casa di sempre con le comodità di sempre viaggi all'estero compresi ...io non so se ti è chiaro che menti a te stesso, spero di di :smile:


----------



## realista1 (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma certoo......ma che stupida....(rif al tuo neretto)...
> ma io ho un idea migliore.....
> scriviamole tutti una lettera....la convinciamo noi a staccarsi da lui...
> nel frattempo |Danny , tu puoi occuparti di rifare il letto per lei e lui (quando si sara staccata come la farfalla) e puoi anche inserire lui nel muto di casa....
> ...




Se fossi un medico,uno psicologo, perfettamente al corrente della situazione, probabilmente continuerei a dire a Danny: lascialalascialalasciala, come fosse un mantra. 
Ma non soddisfo nessuno dei requisiti enunciati in precedenza, quindi cerco di consigliarlo, in coscienza, affinché lui raggiunga l'obiettivo che si è prefissato. Non ho ne la competenza, ne la conoscenza approfondita del caso in questione per dire che sta sbagliando obiettivo.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma se io fossi moglie e madre e amante e avessi la libertà di agire alla luce del sole e snobbare mio marito ad ogni piè sospinto pensi che chiederei al separazione ?!?! Quella la chiedo quando è se trovo  trovo un amante più benestante, disposto ad accollarsi la minore, cosa non semplicissima ma non impossibile ... Se no vivi così nella casa di sempre con le comodità di sempre viaggi all'estero compresi ...io non so se ti è chiaro che menti a te stesso, spero di di :smile:


Vivere così è veramente desiderabile?
Io conosco una coppia che vive in questa maniera, e dopo anni fanno schifo tanto mal si sopportano.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Se fossi un medico,uno psicologo, perfettamente al corrente della situazione, probabilmente continuerei a dire a Danny: lascialalascialalasciala, come fosse un mantra.
> Ma non soddisfo nessuno dei requisiti enunciati in precedenza, quindi cerco di consigliarlo, in coscienza, affinché lui raggiunga l'obiettivo che si è prefissato. Non ho ne la competenza, ne la conoscenza approfondita del caso in questione per dire che sta sbagliando obiettivo.


hello??? good morning???
senti, io voglio uccidermi......certo non sei un medico quindi non puoi dirmi di non farlo....poiuttosto aiutami a trovare un modo per realizzare il mio obiettivo.....

ma cose dell altro mondo.....


----------



## realista1 (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> hello??? good morning???
> *senti, io voglio uccidermi......*certo non sei un medico quindi non puoi dirmi di non farlo....poiuttosto aiutami a trovare un modo per realizzare il mio obiettivo.....
> 
> ma cose dell altro mondo.....




L'istigazione al suicidio è un reato. Cambia esempio.....


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> L'istigazione al suicidio è un reato. Cambia esempio.....


no, e' la stessa cosa.....
tu dovresti vedere la malsanita di questa situazione ad aiutarlo a uscirne il piu velocemente possibile......
parlate con Tuba per favore.,....
quando dice che gli avessero chiesto subito dopo la fine della relzione se amasse ancora la sua ragazze ha detto che avrebbe risposto SI.....oggi la pensa diversamente....
e' uguale porca vacca....piu lei lo rifiuta piu lui la vorra......e' chiaro che oggi si sta riducendo allo =zerbino per averla con se......
ma chiedigli questo: se avessi saputo che le cose sarebbero andate cosi l avresti sposata ugualmente?
se risponde di si, senza se e senza ma, allora chiudo il becco


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



danny ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Come sono anche convinto che mia moglie abbia voluto mettere il naso fuori per capire il motivo della sua insoddisfazione.
> Tieni conto che dopo anni insieme quello che c'è fuori è ignoto.
> E spesso vagheggiato senza conoscerlo per nulla.
> ...


Ma ignoto de che?da fidanzati prendeva tre saraghi contemporaneamente,le timidona....!


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Come sono anche convinto che mia moglie abbia voluto mettere il naso fuori per capire il motivo della sua insoddisfazione.
> Tieni conto che dopo anni insieme quello che c'è fuori è ignoto.
> E spesso vagheggiato senza conoscerlo per nulla.
> ...


Ma che sei il fratello di bender?hai la capacità di farmi avvelenare ogni volta....!Capire se stessa?depilandosi per l'amante e scopando a go go in alberghi come una mignotta?lei ha molto bisogno di te?e per fortuna,dopo le corna il porto sicuro,tu DEVI cosa?DANNY TU NON STAI BENE!


----------



## realista1 (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no, e' la stessa cosa.....
> *tu dovresti vedere la malsanita* di questa situazione ad aiutarlo a uscirne il piu velocemente possibile......
> parlate con Tuba per favore.,....
> quando dice che gli avessero chiesto subito dopo la fine della relzione se amasse ancora la sua ragazze ha detto che avrebbe risposto SI.....oggi la pensa diversamente....
> ...




Io rispondo sulla base di quello che ha detto Danny. Il che significa che conosco il 25 per cento della storia di Danny. Come si può fare un paragone tra due storie che si conoscono così poco? Danny stesso sta faticosamente cercando di conoscere come stanno le cose. E nessuno di noi, purtroppo, può ipotecare il futuro......Danny vuole fortemente salvare il suo matrimonio, chi sono io, che non so un cazzo, per convincerlo che èun errore?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Realista*



realista1 ha detto:


> Io rispondo sulla base di quello che ha detto Danny. Il che significa che conosco il 25 per cento della storia di Danny. Come si può fare un paragone tra due storie che si conoscono così poco? Danny stesso sta faticosamente cercando di conoscere come stanno le cose. E nessuno di noi, purtroppo, può ipotecare il futuro......Danny vuole fortemente salvare il suo matrimonio, chi sono io, che non so un cazzo, per convincerlo che èun errore?


Ma danny vuole salvare se stesso,e poi i matrimoni si salvano in due.... e la mogliettina vuole salvarlo il matrimonio?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Io rispondo sulla base di quello che ha detto Danny. Il che significa che conosco il 25 per cento della storia di Danny. Come si può fare un paragone tra due storie che si conoscono così poco? Danny stesso sta faticosamente cercando di conoscere come stanno le cose. E nessuno di noi, purtroppo, può ipotecare il futuro......Danny vuole fortemente salvare il suo matrimonio, chi sono io, che non so un cazzo, per convincerlo che èun errore?


ma il volere non e' tutto.
se io volessi mangiare un cavallo vivo e intero, se volessi fare colazione con il latte scaduto da un mese, se volessi fare parapndio senza protezioni....
tu realista1 mi aiuteresti a fare queste cose solo per che IO le voglio? o forse appunto da realista quale dovresti essere, capiresti l assurdita di certe voglie e mi diresti: ma sai, secondo me no, troviamo altre cose da fare/??????


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ogni persona desidera quel che non ha e non si accorge di quel che ha.
Come dire... vuole conoscere il mondo?
Lo faccia...  So già che incontrerà in questo cammino...
cinicamente, una donna sposata, a 40 anni trova quasi sempre uomini che la usano.
E non sempre questa è una conquista...
Da parte mia... vabbè, voglio dire che per par condicio mi toglierò qualche soddisfazione.
Amen, oscuro. 
Va così.
Le persone non le fermi.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma il volere non e' tutto.
> se io volessi mangiare un cavallo vivo e intero, se volessi fare colazione con il latte scaduto da un mese, se volessi fare parapndio senza protezioni....
> tu realista1 mi aiuteresti a fare queste cose solo per che IO le voglio? o forse appunto da realista quale dovresti essere, capiresti l assurdita di certe voglie e mi diresti: ma sai, secondo me no, troviamo altre cose da fare/??????


Appunto!La verità è che la vita non è quello che vogliamo,gli eventi non devono e non possono sempre essere nella nostra disponibilità,o sotto il nostro controllo.A volte bisogna prendere atto con DIGNITà che le cose vanno diversamente da quelle che sono le nostre aspettative di vita.E CAZZO!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto!La verità è che la vita non è quello che vogliamo,gli eventi non devono e non possono sempre essere nella nostra disponibilità,o sotto il nostro controllo.A volte bisogna prendere atto con DIGNITà che le cose vanno diversamente da quelle che sono le nostre aspettative di vita.E CAZZO!


io ho capito cosa dice realista1.....
lui dice: senti tanto lui ha deciso cosi.,...a sto punto lo aiuto in quella direzione li senno non saprei aiutarlo....
tocca riportare danny sulla retta via


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



miss acacia ha detto:


> io ho capito cosa dice realista1.....
> lui dice: senti tanto lui ha deciso cosi.,...a sto punto lo aiuto in quella direzione li senno non saprei aiutarlo....
> tocca riportare danny sulla retta via


Danny ascolta solo che gli scrive quello che vuole veder scritto.Lui rivuole il giocattolo a qualsiasi costo.FINE!


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Io rispondo sulla base di quello che ha detto Danny. Il che significa che conosco il 25 per cento della storia di Danny. Come si può fare un paragone tra due storie che si conoscono così poco? Danny stesso sta faticosamente cercando di conoscere come stanno le cose. E nessuno di noi, purtroppo, può ipotecare il futuro......Danny vuole fortemente salvare il suo matrimonio, chi sono io, che non so un cazzo, per convincerlo che èun errore?


Esatto, faccio fatica pure io.
Poi le cose si sanno attraverso le mie parole filtrate nel tempo dall'ansia.
Quindi assolutamente attraverso una valutazione soggettiva.
Che ci sia una crisi è indubbio: una crisi di coppia ma prima ancora personale.
Che per entrambi però vi sia il desiderio di uscirne fuori restando insieme, mi sembra più che credibile.
Anche attraverso un percorso davvero minato.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



danny ha detto:


> Ogni persona desidera quel che non ha e non si accorge di quel che ha.
> Come dire... vuole conoscere il mondo?
> Lo faccia...  So già che incontrerà in questo cammino...
> cinicamente, una donna sposata, a 40 anni trova quasi sempre uomini che la usano.
> ...


Non le fermi ma cavolo puoi sempre evitare di perdere la faccia....


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny ascolta solo che gli scrive quello che vuole veder scritto.Lui rivuole il giocattolo a qualsiasi costo.FINE!



No, no: io voglio stare bene. E basta.
Questo è il mio obiettivo.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Appunto*



danny ha detto:


> No, no: io voglio stare bene. E basta.
> Questo è il mio obiettivo.


Appunto tu stai bene se non perdi quello che credi di avere...e non hai più!


----------



## realista1 (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma il volere non e' tutto.
> *se io volessi mangiare un cavallo vivo e intero, se volessi fare colazione con il latte scaduto da un mese, se volessi fare parapndio senza protezioni....*
> tu realista1 mi aiuteresti a fare queste cose solo per che IO le voglio? o forse appunto da realista quale dovresti essere, capiresti l assurdita di certe voglie e mi diresti: ma sai, secondo me no, troviamo altre cose da fare/??????



sarebbero situazioni chiare da decifrare......direi che hai istinti suicidi chiama il 112, o dalle tue parti si fa il 911?

Cos'è assurdo: cercare fino all'ultimo istante di salvare 25 anni di matrimonio, l'affetto della figlia, e last but not least il proprio portafoglio? io non ci vedo assurdità in questo. Al suo posto mi comporterei diversamente, ma non sono al suo posto. E non è detto che la situazione sia così come la immagino.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto, faccio fatica pure io.
> Poi le cose si sanno attraverso le mie parole filtrate nel tempo dall'ansia.
> Quindi assolutamente attraverso una valutazione soggettiva.
> Che ci sia una crisi è indubbio: una crisi di coppia ma prima ancora personale.
> ...


ma quale crisi di coppia??????il matrimonio e' finito purtroppo....
porca puttana adesso mi inalbero.....
ti ha mentito questa donna in un modo talemnte spudorato, altro che timidina e insicura, per anni.....e mesi....e giorni, e bugie su bugie......
come fai a crederle in primis??? in secundis perche mai ti ostini a credere che le cose si aggiusteranno?
ti diro di piu tu non uscirai con nessuna donna finche hai la moglie appresso.....

bon tanto parli solo con chi ti dice cio che vuoi sentire tu....
non spreco fiato


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> sarebbero situazioni chiare da decifrare......direi che hai istinti suicidi chiama il 112, o dalle tue parti si fa il 911?
> 
> Cos'è assurdo: cercare fino all'ultimo istante di salvare 25 anni di matrimonio, l'affetto della figlia, e last but not least il proprio portafoglio? io non ci vedo assurdità in questo. Al suo posto mi comporterei diversamente, ma non sono al suo posto. E non è detto che la situazione sia così come la immagino.


no aspetta io sono una grandissima sostenitrice del "slaviamo io matrimonio fino allo strenuo delle forze" ma solo liddove ci sono basi solide, un pentimento, complicita, cosa c'e' in questo rapporto danny-moglie?
una figlia? e basta pero'....non vedo altro....


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vivere così è veramente desiderabile?
> Io conosco una coppia che vive in questa maniera, e dopo anni fanno schifo tanto mal si sopportano.


Eh ma guarda che ho ipotizzato il tuo futuro :singleeye: Nemmeno tanto prossimo visto la velocità con la quale tua moglie sta rinnegando pure il passato :sonar: Ti ho appena descritto le motivazioni validissima per le quali un traditore non si sogna di chiedere una separazione quando l'altro coniuge è tecnicamente informato e senziente ....


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma quale crisi di coppia??????il matrimonio e' finito purtroppo....
> porca puttana adesso mi inalbero.....
> ti ha mentito questa donna in un modo talemnte spudorato, altro che timidina e insicura, per anni.....e mesi....e giorni, e bugie su bugie......
> come fai a crederle in primis??? in secundis perche mai ti ostini a credere che le cose si aggiusteranno?
> ...


Sono d'accordo su tutto!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Come sono anche convinto che mia moglie abbia voluto mettere il naso fuori per capire il motivo della sua insoddisfazione.
> Tieni conto che dopo anni insieme quello che c'è fuori è ignoto.
> E spesso vagheggiato senza conoscerlo per nulla.
> ...


Ti ostini a illuderti ...va be quando il cappio al collo stringe troppo fai un fischio che ti liberiamo :smile: Stai vivendo di quella adrenalina malsana alimentata da speranze che verrano calpestate, ecco quando realizzerai tutto starai seriamente male e sarai disposto ad ascoltare ... Ne riparleremo


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto!


ti prego illuminami...
era sempre per danny che noi due non ci capacitavamo giusto?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ti prego illuminami...
> era sempre per danny che noi due non ci capacitavamo giusto?


Miss ma cosa devo dirti?ma onestamente io andrei a farmi una vacanza in egitto con una donna che qualche settimana prima mentre stava con me era in albergo a farsi frantumare in ogni posizione?Ma scherziamo?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ogni persona desidera quel che non ha e non si accorge di quel che ha.
> Come dire... vuole conoscere il mondo?
> Lo faccia...  So già che incontrerà in questo cammino...
> cinicamente, una donna sposata, a 40 anni trova quasi sempre uomini che la usano.
> ...


Si si  e gli asini volano :singleeye:Oggi han pure l'ombrello che piove


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ostini a illuderti ...va be quando il cappio al collo stringe troppo fai un fischio che ti liberiamo :smile: Stai vivendo di quella adrenalina *malsana* alimentata da speranze che verrano calpestate, ecco quando realizzerai tutto starai seriamente male e sarai disposto ad ascoltare ... Ne riparleremo



Può darsi.
Anche se ritengo che l'adrenalina non sia malsana.
Ci aiuta a vivere.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Come sono anche convinto che mia moglie abbia voluto mettere il naso fuori per capire il motivo della sua insoddisfazione.
> *Tieni conto che dopo anni insieme quello che c'è fuori è ignoto.
> E spesso vagheggiato senza conoscerlo per nulla.*
> ...


A meno che non sia stata in clausura 
sono un mare di cazzate...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Amen*



lunaiena ha detto:


> A meno che non sia stata in clausura
> sono un mare di cazzate...


Amen!


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Gennaio 2014)

Non so cosa dire.

Se arrivaste a stare di nuovo bene assieme... bene.

Se arrivaste ad organizzarvi come Occhiverdi e la madre di sua figlia -ognuno per i fatti suoi ma convivendo serenamente- bene uguale.

Tuttavia, Danny, pare anche a me che il tuo aspettare sia deleterio... anche se capisco il tuo desiderio di concentrarti su di te.
Posso solo suggerirti di chiederti: ti stai davvero concentrando su te stesso per stare bene etc etc, o stai facendo la politica dello struzzo?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no: io voglio stare bene. E basta.
> Questo è il mio obiettivo.


Ecco e tu non stai bene ma Pure un bambino di 9 leggendoti te lo direbbe che nemmeno lo psico sarebbe necessario :singleeye: Mi sembri un drogato con la siringa infilata che dice " ah ma io ce la farò ... Mi riprendo la mia vita " :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco e tu non stai bene ma Pure un bambino di 9 leggendoti te lo direbbe che nemmeno lo psico sarebbe necessario :singleeye: Mi sembri un drogato con la siringa infilata che dice " ah ma io ce la farò ... Mi riprendo la mia vita " :singleeye:


E la siringa non è infilata nel braccio......................!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Può darsi.
> Anche se ritengo che l'adrenalina non sia malsana.
> Ci aiuta a vivere.


Danny tu stai scrivendo che ora vivi per te, per star bene...stai mentendo ...ora ti dico perché ti sentì così paradossalmente euforico: tu stai già pregustando il momento immaginifico in cui tua moglie si straccerà le vesti e ti implorerà amami come prima ...ecco 1) difficilmente accadrà 2) probabilmente non accadrà se tu non ti allontani da lei seriamente anche per un periodo 3) se tradirti non ha mosso dentro di lei rimorsi seri nel tempo lo rifarà .... Quindi STACCATI ...entra qui e raccontaci di te non di lei, già sarebbe un primo passo


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E la siringa non è infilata nel braccio......................!:rotfl:


:rotfl:Non rompere che poi si nota che non ho mai usato siringhe per sballare :carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amen!



Non sono però per la separazione ...
sono per prendere una attimino posizione...
non so che posizione ma di certo non starei ad ascoltare 
giustificando tutto ( o quasi )
evidentamente (secondo me) alla moglie gli è partita qualche 
valvola ....


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Non rompere che poi si nota che non ho mai usato siringhe per sballare :carneval:


Dimmi cosa usi per sballare?


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so cosa dire.
> 
> Se arrivaste a stare di nuovo bene assieme... bene.
> 
> ...



Una cosa non esclude l'altra.
Diciamolo così, in breve.
Di alternative ce ne sono solo due, alla fin fine.
Prendere e andarsene come fan tutti, e ritrovarsi all'improvviso senza niente di quello che ora ho di più caro.
Oppure attendere, lasciare che mia moglie ritorni come un figliol prodigo a casa, senza rimpianti e con qualche rimorso in più. 
La seconda soluzione mi convince di più, diciamolo.
Nessuna ha la certezza della soluzione scegliendo la seconda parte, mentre scegliendo la prima sì, e l'esito non  mi piace.
Conoscendo mia moglie come donna dominante so per certezza che non la puoi mai obbligare a fare qualcosa, ma devi aspettare che lei sia convinta di farla. Dandole le strumenti per valutare nel frattempo.
E' probabile che questo accada.
Non è sicuro, ma probabile.
Di sicuro per facilitare un esito positivo devo stare bene io, quindi essere equilibrato, non farmi prendere dalle ansie, non perdermi in congetture e sospetti, vivere al meglio per me stesso dando comunque l'impressione di essere pronto a dare. Essere desiderabile, insomma. E questo accade soprattutto quando lo sei per altre, quando cominci ad avere quella sicurezza che ti fa stare alla giusta distanza dai rapporti.
Beh, non è poco, di sicuro. Ma io ci credo.
Col tempo vi aggiornerò.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Non sono però per la separazione ...
> sono per prendere una attimino posizione...
> non so che posizione ma di certo non starei ad ascoltare
> giustificando tutto ( o quasi )
> ...


Danny ha preso posizione a 90 gradi,e le valvole sono partite ad entrambi.A me fa più timore danny che la sua signora....!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dimmi cosa usi per sballare?


No che poi ti arrazzi  Concentrati su Danny


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Mi*



danny ha detto:


> Una cosa non esclude l'altra.
> Diciamolo così, in breve.
> Di alternative ce ne sono solo due, alla fin fine.
> Prendere e andarsene come fan tutti, e ritrovarsi all'improvviso senza niente di quello che ora ho di più caro.
> ...


MI ARRENDO!


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

*troppo drastico*



oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto.Questi ometti ancora non hanno chiare certe dinamiche di vita.Si ,sarebbe dovuto fuggire molto prima,preservare il suo amor proprio,far vedere a questa stronza di moglie che davanti a lei c'è un uomo.Non c'è cosa peggiore di volere a tutti costi qualcuno che non ci vuole,si ottiene l'effetto contrario.Invece doveva sparire,nessun contatto, gli avrebbe fatto franare la terra sotto i piedi,gli avrebbe fatto venire dubbi,magari avrebbe sentito la mancanza del marito,avrebbe capito di non volerlo perdere,invece no.Questi uomini si aggrappano alla sottana della mammina perchè non vogliono perdere il giocattolo,frignano e sbattono i piedi,ma la vita fa il suo corso e nulla rimane stabile per sempre,e allora eccoli li a sopportare umiliazioni e corna,per cosa poi?Non c'è cosa peggiore di una donna che non rispetta più il suo uomo....!


Ciao Oscuro, 
quello che tu dici è troppo drastico, a mio modesto avviso, non è sempre bianco o sempre nero... però, sono d'accordo con un discorso di fondo: prendere una posizione. Ri-posizionarsi nel rapporto alla luce delle nuove dinamiche, cosa che secondo me, danny non ha fatto e non sta ancora facendo, perché anche il suo atteggiamento di rivalsa, di voler pensare a sè, è comunque dipendente dall'atteggiamento della moglie. Questa è la mia modesta lettura...
Alla fine, do anche io ragione a perplesso che, con il suo solito pragmatismo, suggerisce soluzioni e comportamenti tutto sommato saggi, soprattutto per la questione della figlia...


----------



## marietto (14 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so cosa dire.
> 
> Se arrivaste a stare di nuovo bene assieme... bene.
> 
> ...


Quoto... Temo che sia buona la seconda ipotesi, la politica dello struzzo ho l'impressione che Danny l'abbia adottata fin dall'inizio e che non abbia nessunissima intenzione di abbandonarla...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No che poi ti arrazzi  Concentrati su Danny


Per fare arrazzare me ce ne vuole.....


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Una cosa non esclude l'altra.
> Diciamolo così, in breve.
> Di alternative ce ne sono solo due, alla fin fine.
> Prendere e andarsene come fan tutti, e ritrovarsi all'improvviso senza niente di quello che ora ho di più caro.
> ...



In bocca al lupo Danny... davvero di cuore...

Personalmente, punterei di più sul "destabilizzarla" facendoti vedere lontano, ma questa sono io, che parlo di una situazione che non conosco e in cui non mi trovo.

Facci sapere...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per fare arrazzare me ce ne vuole.....


:mrgreen: Mi tocca crederti sulla parola


----------



## Fantastica (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ogni persona desidera quel che non ha e non si accorge di quel che ha.
> Come dire... vuole conoscere il mondo?
> Lo faccia...  So già che incontrerà in questo cammino...
> cinicamente, una donna sposata, a 40 anni trova quasi sempre uomini che la usano.
> ...


Inqualificabilmente ingenuo, ma è un eufemismo.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> MI ARRENDO!


Si ma infatti :mrgreen: Struzzo e?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Lola*



lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> quello che tu dici è troppo drastico, a mio modesto avviso, non è sempre bianco o sempre nero... però, sono d'accordo con un discorso di fondo: prendere una posizione. Ri-posizionarsi nel rapporto alla luce delle nuove dinamiche, cosa che secondo me, danny non ha fatto e non sta ancora facendo, perché anche il suo atteggiamento di rivalsa, di voler pensare a sè, è comunque dipendente dall'atteggiamento della moglie. Questa è la mia modesta lettura...
> Alla fine, do anche io ragione a perplesso che, con il suo solito pragmatismo, suggerisce soluzioni e comportamenti tutto sommato saggi, soprattutto per la questione della figlia...


Hai ragione.Questione di canali comunicativi!La mia donna mi dice che è a lavoro invece è in una camera di un hotel a farsi trombare da un collega...secondo te dovrei essere comprensivo o drastico?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Puoi*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Mi tocca crederti sulla parola


Se ti fidi............


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Una cosa non esclude l'altra.
> Diciamolo così, in breve.
> Di alternative ce ne sono solo due, alla fin fine.
> Prendere e andarsene come fan tutti, e ritrovarsi all'improvviso senza niente di quello che ora ho di più caro.
> ...


Eccolo la ...lupus in fabula ... E che non ti avevo capito !!! Ah secondo te una donna dominante torna e si pente ... Una donna dominante resta, continua a dominarti e si concede a chi gli pare ( prima lezione) a questo punto ascolta almeno perplesso, prendi posizione nel senso che dichiari la coppia aperta a lei e le dici stasera resti a casa con la bimba che passo la notte dalla mia amica ... Per dire ... Il vostro matrimonio prosegue con ruoli ormai definiti, divisi come coppia ma uniti come genitori. Mi raccomando  divieto assoluto di frequentare i rispettivi partner in presenza della bimba ... Se no fate ancora più casini di quanti non siete riusciti ora a fare ... Bye


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

*aggiungo solo una cosa...*

...ieri, quando ho letto della "simbiosi" sono saltata sulla sedia: è stato (e forse indirettamente lo è ancora) uno degli argomenti principali tra me e Marito delle ultime settimane. Eravamo troppo in simbiosi, io giravo troppo intorno a lui e alla famiglia (moglie mogliosa, a dirla come il conte), lui si crogiolava di questa posizione marito-centrica e ci stavamo chiudendo sempre di più nei confronti dell'esterno. Uscire da questa situazione, con tutta la fatica che ci vuole a mettersi in discussione, è fondamentale, almeno per noi.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ti fidi............


Non dovrei? Non mi far dubitare :smile:


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Posso?*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eccolo la ...lupus in fabula ... E che non ti avevo capito !!! Ah secondo te una donna dominante torna e si pente ... Una donna dominante resta, continua a dominarti e si concede a chi gli pare ( prima lezione) a questo punto ascolta almeno perplesso, prendi posizione nel senso che dichiari la coppia aperta a lei e le dici stasera resti a casa con la bimba che passo la notte dalla mia amica ... Per dire ... Il vostro matrimonio prosegue con ruoli ormai definiti, divisi come coppia ma uniti come genitori. Mi raccomando  divieto assoluto di frequentare i rispettivi partner in presenza della bimba ... Se no fate ancora più casini di quanti non siete riusciti ora a fare ... Bye


Io mi vergogno di questa generazione maschile.Le donne della mia generazione hanno molte più palle,ma quali cazzo di uomini?bambini piagnucoloni e fregnoni,senza spina dorsale,mi vergogno per loro,impreparati in tutto,violenti e cialtroni.MI VERGOGNO PER DAVVERO!Care donne ma riempiteli di corna a sti cazzo di bambini....!


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione.Questione di canali comunicativi!La mia donna mi dice che è a lavoro invece è in una camera di un hotel a farsi trombare da un collega...secondo te dovrei essere comprensivo o drastico?



Non lo so come dovresti essere, Oscuro: ma secondo te quante donne lo fanno e non lo dicono?
Per dire, la collega di mia moglie lo fa da anni con diversi uomini e non lo dice al marito.
E' meglio?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Be*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non dovrei? Non mi far dubitare :smile:


Io cercherei conferme....!


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Forse non mi sono spiegata bene.*



oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione.Questione di canali comunicativi!La mia donna mi dice che è a lavoro invece è in una camera di un hotel a farsi trombare da un collega...secondo te dovrei essere comprensivo o drastico?


Quello che tu dici è successo comunque dopo.
Perché questa storia può essere considerata lo specchio della mia? Perché lei ha detto al marito che desiderava un altro prima di andare in hotel. Certo, le modalità sono un tantino diverse, perché danny ha beccato dei messaggi, però lei ne ha parlato prima che accadesse. Ed è a quel punto, a mio modesto avviso, che danny avrebbe dovuto prendere una posizione diversa da quella che ha preso... il resto è cronaca...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



danny ha detto:


> Non lo so come dovresti essere, Oscuro: ma secondo te quante donne lo fanno e non lo dicono?
> Per dire, la collega di mia moglie lo fa da anni con diversi uomini e non lo dice al marito.
> E' meglio?


Ma cosa mi frega degli altri?cosa?Intanto è successo a me....e non sarei così comprensivo perchè non c'è alcun motivo per esserlo!!!!


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



lolapal ha detto:


> Quello che tu dici è successo comunque dopo.
> Perché questa storia può essere considerata lo specchio della mia? Perché lei ha detto al marito che desiderava un altro prima di andare in hotel. Certo, le modalità sono un tantino diverse, perché danny ha beccato dei messaggi, però lei ne ha parlato prima che accadesse. Ed è a quel punto, a mio modesto avviso, che danny avrebbe dovuto prendere una posizione diversa da quella che ha preso... il resto è cronaca...


Il resto è uno scempio,il resto è che ha mentito a danny....!


----------



## mic (14 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quello che tu dici è successo comunque dopo.
> Perché questa storia può essere considerata lo specchio della mia? Perché lei ha detto al marito che desiderava un altro prima di andare in hotel. Certo, le modalità sono un tantino diverse, perché danny ha beccato dei messaggi, però lei ne ha parlato prima che accadesse. Ed è a quel punto, a mio modesto avviso, che danny avrebbe dovuto prendere una posizione diversa da quella che ha preso... il resto è cronaca...


Brava lolapal, buona cosa.:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so come dovresti essere, Oscuro: ma secondo te quante donne lo fanno e non lo dicono?
> Per dire, la collega di mia moglie lo fa da anni con diversi uomini e non lo dice al marito.
> E' meglio?


È uguale ne meglio, ne peggio :singleeye: Sarebbe diverso se il marito sapesse e si adeguasse comportandosi esattamente come lei o decidesse di interrompere il matrimonio la differenza è tutta li :mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so come dovresti essere, Oscuro: ma secondo te quante donne lo fanno e non lo dicono?
> Per dire, la collega di mia moglie lo fa da anni con diversi uomini e non lo dice al marito.
> E' meglio?


Dipende dal marito.
Se affronta la cosa razionalmente, come fai tu, è meglio dirlo e parlarne (cd. "cornuto informato").
Se è gente che non è in grado di analizzare la situazione e affrontarla da persona matura... per forza poi diventano cornuti.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io cercherei conferme....!


Mannaggia a te :rotfl: Ma sarai trucido ?


----------



## mic (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Scusate,*

Ma ancora danny non ha toccato il fondo. Riesce ancora a sopportare. Se gli sta bene così....


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*E*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dipende dal marito.
> Se affronta la cosa razionalmente, come fai tu, è meglio dirlo e parlarne (cd. "cornuto informato").
> Se è gente che non è in grado di analizzare la situazione e affrontarla da persona matura... per forza poi diventano cornuti.


Infatti danny è diventato cornuto,tralasciando il fatto che già era cornuto...!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quello che tu dici è successo comunque dopo.
> Perché questa storia può essere considerata lo specchio della mia? Perché lei ha detto al marito che desiderava un altro prima di andare in hotel. Certo, le modalità sono un tantino diverse, perché danny ha beccato dei messaggi, però lei ne ha parlato prima che accadesse. Ed è a quel punto, a mio modesto avviso, che danny avrebbe dovuto prendere una posizione diversa da quella che ha preso... il resto è cronaca...


Amen ... E ma sai lui (Danny)  è per la sperimentazione  :mrgreen: Chissà che alchimista ne vien fuori


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mannaggia a te :rotfl: Ma sarai trucido ?


Solo in alcune situazioni......


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



mic ha detto:


> Ma ancora danny non ha toccato il fondo. Riesce ancora a sopportare. Se gli sta bene così....


Vorrà dire che quando la moglie tornerà a casa su una sedia a rotelle,forse sarà il caso di prendere posizione...!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti danny è diventato cornuto,tralasciando il fatto che già era cornuto...!


Guarda che cornuto è come dire "influenzato", "ipotiroideo", ecc.
C'è gente consapevole di esserlo e affronta, c'è gente che sa di non esserlo perchè ha le analisi, c'è gente che invece lo è e fa finta di non vedere e c'è gente che lo nega a sè stesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dipende dal marito.
> Se affronta la cosa razionalmente, come fai tu, è meglio dirlo e parlarne (cd. "cornuto informato").
> Se è gente che non è in grado di analizzare la situazione e affrontarla da persona matura... per forza poi diventano cornuti.


Ma Danny è cornuto  lo stesso  :singleeye: Allora chiariamo se uno/a ti vuole cornificare che tu sia senziente  o meno poco cambia a parte che nel primo  caso non c'è bisogno di nascondere nulla. se sei senziente è bene  avere  un bel pelo sullo stomaco e capire che la relazione per come si è vissuta prima è finita e decidere se continuare o meno. Se si continua mettere da subito paletti fermi altrimenti arrivederci e grazie ... Scatta rapporto solo di amicizia eventualmente ( improbabile all'inizio della separazione prevedibile dopo un lasso di tempo)  a meno che non si è così AVANTI da diventare scopa amici  con storie parallele ... Ma però ora scarterei questa probabilità con Danny che la moglie per ora non vuole consumare con lui


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti danny è diventato cornuto,tralasciando il fatto che già era cornuto...!


Detta così sembra cornuto doppio, no sempre uno è rimasto :singleeye:


----------



## Spider (14 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Guarda che cornuto è come dire "influenzato", "ipotiroideo", ecc.
> C'è gente consapevole di esserlo e affronta, c'è gente che sa di non esserlo perchè ha le analisi, c'è gente che invece lo è e fa finta di non vedere e c'è gente che lo nega a sè stesso.


cè... pure il cornuto che arriva qui dentro e scrive un sacco di cazzate.
tanto per fare un esempio.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo in alcune situazioni......


Toh me le immagino ...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> cè... pure il cornuto che arriva qui dentro e scrive un sacco di cazzate.
> tanto per fare un esempio.


:rotfl:Non essendo autoreferenziale, ho preferito non scriverlo.


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il resto è uno scempio,il resto è che ha mentito a danny....!


Infatti, il resto è degenerare...
Sai una cosa? Paradossalmente, è più facile così, come fanno danny e sua moglie... te lo dico sinceramente. E' più facile credere di essere quello che non si è, che guardarsi veramente in fondo... trovarci dentro cose che non ti aspetti, guardare tutto il marcio che c'è, scavare e trovare, poi, anche qualcosa di buono...


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quello che tu dici è successo comunque dopo.
> Perché questa storia può essere considerata lo specchio della mia? Perché lei ha detto al marito che desiderava un altro prima di andare in hotel. Certo, le modalità sono un tantino diverse, perché danny ha beccato dei messaggi, però lei ne ha parlato prima che accadesse. Ed è a quel punto, a mio modesto avviso, che danny avrebbe dovuto prendere una posizione diversa da quella che ha preso... il resto è cronaca...



Era quello che lei voleva: portarselo a letto.
Qualsiasi cosa avessi fatto o detto lei lo avrebbe comunque fatto.
Sarebbe cambiato solo che lei non me l'avrebbe detto mai.
E io preferisco saperlo.
Preferisco sapere chi è mia moglie, con chi sto, cosa vuole.
E regolarmi di conseguenza, per le mie scelte.
Diciamo che se capitasse a me ora non sarei dominato dai sensi di colpa...
Dopo quando l'ho saputo... abbiamo discusso a lungo, temeva la lasciassi dopo la litigata...
la mia posizione la conosce. Ovviamente sa che la cosa mi è pesata moltissimo.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> cè... pure il cornuto che arriva qui dentro e scrive un sacco di cazzate.
> tanto per fare un esempio.


non sono cazzate......
si chiamano punti di vista......
tu hai i tuoi e le tue idee...lui ha i suoi...io i miei.....
simple as that


----------



## Spider (14 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:Non essendo autoreferenziale, ho preferito non scriverlo.


avresti dovuto, invece.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

E c'è gente che  è più cose insieme :singleeye: QUOTE=PresidentlLBJ;1247864]Guarda che cornuto è come dire "influenzato", "ipotiroideo", ecc.
C'è gente consapevole di esserlo e affronta, c'è gente che sa di non esserlo perchè ha le analisi, c'è gente che invece lo è e fa finta di non vedere e c'è gente che lo nega a sè stesso.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti, il resto è degenerare...
> Sai una cosa? Paradossalmente, è più facile così, come fanno danny e sua moglie... te lo dico sinceramente. E' più facile credere di essere quello che non si è, che guardarsi veramente in fondo... trovarci dentro cose che non ti aspetti, guardare tutto il marcio che c'è, scavare e trovare, poi, anche qualcosa di buono...


Eh ma danny non ha mica ben presente che non stanno scavando nulla lui e sua moglie, lui attende la sua riconversione e lei attende che lui si adeguo, un bel macth ... Per ora do vincente la moglie ... Per il futuro chi vivrà vedrà


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Era quello che lei voleva: portarselo a letto.
> *Qualsiasi cosa avessi fatto o detto lei lo avrebbe comunque fatto.*
> Sarebbe cambiato solo che lei non me l'avrebbe detto mai.
> E io preferisco saperlo.
> ...


Mi dispiace Danny, io non lo penso... certo, non conosco tua moglie e poi siamo tutti diversi, unici... però io ho il dubbio che è probabile che lei avesse bisogno di una risposta che tu non hai potuto darle... io ho il timore che tu non la conosca veramente...

Ora, prima che qualcuno mi accusi di volerti colpevolizzare, preciso che ti dico questo per cercare di spiegare cosa intendo per presa di posizione diversa. Certo, non posso dirti quale doveva essere, proprio perché non conosco tua moglie e conosco a mala pena te dai tuoi post qui...


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma danny non ha mica ben presente che non stanno scavando nulla lui e sua moglie, lui attende la sua riconversione e lei attende che lui si adeguo, un bel macth ... Per ora do vincente la moglie ... Per il futuro chi vivrà vedrà


Certo! Mi sembra che tutti stiamo cercando di dirgli questo. Ognuno col suo modo e col suo linguaggio.
Cercavo di spiegare a oscuro cosa cerco di dire...

Il punto è che per certi versi, questa storia mi coinvolge troppo... dovrei smettere di leggerla...


----------



## mic (14 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Certo! Mi sembra che tutti stiamo cercando di dirgli questo. Ognuno col suo modo e col suo linguaggio.
> Cercavo di spiegare a oscuro cosa cerco di dire...
> 
> Il punto è che per certi versi, questa storia mi coinvolge troppo... dovrei smettere di leggerla...


Perchè?


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Perchè?


Ciao! Tu sei arrivata/o (scusa) dopo... Si dice questa è un po' lo specchio della mia storia...


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dipende dal marito.
> Se affronta la cosa razionalmente, come fai tu, è meglio dirlo e parlarne (cd. "cornuto informato").
> Se è gente che non è in grado di analizzare la situazione e affrontarla da persona matura... per forza poi diventano cornuti.


Ma io credo che siamo un po' tutti cornuti, prima o poi.
Da quel che vedo... diciamo che i meno informati sono sempre le mogli e i mariti...
comprensibilmente...
La cosa peggiore dal mio punto di vista è credere di stare con una moglie fedelissima  e scoprire dopo tanti anni che invece è andata con tutti. Oltre a dover ridiscutere anni di matrimonio credo che arrivi anche il rimpianto di non essersi preso anche noi le stesse libertà... gli anni passano...
Quindi, meglio capire con chi si sta... e adattarsi di conseguenza.
Non credo occorra il permesso del marito per andare con un amante: tante donne (e uomini) lo fanno ugualmente.
E per anni senza venire scoperte. 
Dopo... beh, dopo che si viene scoperti chiunque sa bene che si può fingere benissimo un pentimento, o anche l'amore quando non c'è. Poi chi si è visto si è visto...
Per mia indole se sto con una persona pretendo un rapporto sincero, anche se può far più male, almeno inizialmente.
Non cambierei il mio matrimonio con quello di altri cornuti inconsapevoli, che collezionano auto o giocano a calcetto mentre la moglie tromba col collega o il cliente della ditta.
E mentre si cambiano nello spogliatoio della palestra sono lì a fare i gradassi sulle altre donne, sposate si intende.
Credo che questo sia davvero deprimente. 
Che poi questa sia una strada facile... no non lo è.
A cosa approderemo non lo so.
Coppia aperta?
o rimarremo noi due ancora?
E' ancora tutto da scrivere.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Certo! Mi sembra che tutti stiamo cercando di dirgli questo. Ognuno col suo modo e col suo linguaggio.
> Cercavo di spiegare a oscuro cosa cerco di dire...
> 
> Il punto è che per certi versi, questa storia mi coinvolge troppo... dovrei smettere di leggerla...


Be voi avete scavato... Non  avete atteso che l'illuminazione scendesse per provvidenza divina ... Che poi scavare sia più doloroso non lo metto in dubbio , tocca odiarsi un po' per tentare di volersi bene di nuovo, non nello stesso modo ovviamente impossibile ma in modo diverso e per talune coppie forse più costruttivo, sai che per quanto ti riguarda ti ammiro molto tu ti sei presa tutte le responsabilità a differenza della moglie di danny e questo fa la differenza


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Danny, io non lo penso... certo, non conosco tua moglie e poi siamo tutti diversi, unici... però io ho il dubbio che è probabile che lei avesse bisogno di una risposta che tu non hai potuto darle... io ho il timore che tu non la conosca veramente...
> 
> Ora, prima che qualcuno mi accusi di volerti colpevolizzare, preciso che ti dico questo per cercare di spiegare cosa intendo per presa di posizione diversa. Certo, non posso dirti quale doveva essere, proprio perché non conosco tua moglie e conosco a mala pena te dai tuoi post qui...



Potresti avere ragione. 
Ma ovviamente questa è un'ipotesi e sui "se" non si costruisce nulla.
Da quel che conosco mia moglie posso credere che lei volesse portarselo a letto. Senza troppi dubbi.
D'altronde, se hai un amante, che fai?
Vivi di baci e sms e basta, o non hai voglia e curiosità di provarlo a letto?
Cioè... è quello che farei anch'io, no?
Sulla presa di posizione, puoi aver ragione. Ma io credo che comunque avrebbe agito ugualmente facendo quel che le pareva.


----------



## mic (14 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao! Tu sei arrivata/o (scusa) dopo... Si dice questa è un po' lo specchio della mia storia...


No Lola, la tua storia l'ho letta tutta, blog compreso. È questa storia non mi pare le assomigli se non in piccola parte. Poi se tu ritieni che così non è, chi più di te può parlare a raggio  veduta?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io credo che siamo un po' tutti cornuti, prima o poi.
> Da quel che vedo... diciamo che i meno informati sono sempre le mogli e i mariti...
> comprensibilmente...
> La cosa peggiore dal mio punto di vista è credere di stare con una moglie fedelissima  e scoprire dopo tanti anni che invece è andata con tutti. Oltre a dover ridiscutere anni di matrimonio credo che arrivi anche il rimpianto di non essersi preso anche noi le stesse libertà... gli anni passano...
> ...


Abbi pazienza ma l'unica differenza tra la tua storia e quelle che racconti qui è solo che tu non vai a calcetto, altre differenza non  Ci sono  ... Tua moglie non si è pentita, si lo ha detto te per tenerti buono ma siccome usa il cell anchein vacanza  per lui NON SI È' PENTITA ...sei come quelle coppie uguale ...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> No Lola, la tua storia l'ho letta tutta, blog compreso. È questa storia non mi pare le assomigli se non in piccola parte. Poi se tu ritieni che così non è, chi più di te può parlare a raggio  veduta?


Ma infatti si contrappone,  la figura di lola e della moglie di danny sono in antitesi... Assolutamente .. La moglie di danny e' simile alla moglie di eagle.eagle quando ha capito che la moglie non cambiava atteggiamento se ne è andato , ottenendo un risultato più confortante, come era prevedibile


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma l'unica differenza tra la tua storia e quelle che racconti qui è solo che tu non vai a calcetto, altre differenza non  Ci sono  ... Tua moglie non si è pentita, si lo ha detto te per tenerti buono ma siccome usa il cell anchein vacanza  per lui NON SI È' PENTITA ...sei come quelle coppie uguale ...


Non è pentita, ci sguazza. Ma ciò non cambia quello che ha scritto Danny.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è pentita, ci sguazza. Ma ciò non cambia quello che ha scritto Danny.


E ma danny non ha capito che ci sguazza ... Secondo lui è pentita ... Certo le coppie così sono agli sgoccioli e sarebbe meglio chiudessero ma non lo scrivere a me scrivilo a danny che impartisce lezioni a storie parallele però mette il prosciutto sugli occhi per la sua... Se tali coppie a danny fanno pena per coerenza dovrebbe separarsi ma non lo fa ... Quindi predica bene razzola male  ... Danny sarà convincente quando entrerà qui e scriverà mia moglie continua a svolazzare ma sapete che vi dico ho provato anche io è mi diverto tanto abbiamo trovato un nuovo equilibrio. Ecco in quel caso lo benedirò perché avrà cinicamente trovato una nuova vita serena


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Be voi avete scavato... Non  avete atteso che l'illuminazione scendesse per provvidenza divina ... Che poi scavare sia più doloroso non lo metto in dubbio , tocca odiarsi un po' per tentare di volersi bene di nuovo, non nello stesso modo ovviamente impossibile ma in modo diverso e per talune coppie forse più costruttivo, sai che per quanto ti riguarda ti ammiro molto tu ti sei presa tutte le responsabilità a differenza della moglie di danny e questo fa la differenza


Ti ringrazio Fiamma, ma non c'è niente da ammirare. Mi nasconderei dietro a un dito a dire che è tutto merito mio: sono stata fortunata, tutto sommato, ho incontrato la persona sbagliata e poi voi me lo avete smontato ben bene e il tuo smontaggio è stato uno dei più efficaci... :smile:
Per il resto sì, ci siamo presi e ci stiamo prendendo le nostre responsabilità, ma noi ci amiamo per quelli che siamo e non per un ideale di coppia che non esiste, a mio modesto avviso.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma l'unica differenza tra la tua storia e quelle che racconti qui è solo che tu non vai a calcetto, altre differenza non  Ci sono  ... Tua moglie non si è pentita, si lo ha detto te per tenerti buono ma siccome usa il cell anchein vacanza  per lui NON SI È' PENTITA ...sei come quelle coppie uguale ...


Questa storia del pentimento la trovo un po' ipocrita.
Siamo un po' tutti figli della morale cattolica.
Io vado scopo con un'altra poi mi pento e tutto  a posto...
Io al pentimento non credo.
Credo alla paura, nella vergogna, a tante altre cose ma al pentimento no.
Se io scopo con un'altra la verità è che ho voluto scopare un'altra e magari mi è pure piaciuto.
Quindi, perché ci si deve pentire del piacere?
Ci si deve al limite dispiacere di aver fatto del male a qualcun altro col nostro piacere, ma pentirsi...no
io non ci credo.
In questo mia moglie è sincera e apprezzo la totale mancanza di ipocrisia.
D'altronde, io non l'avrei creduta se si fosse dichiarata pentita di quel che ha fatto.
Non lo sarei stato neppure io se fossi stato in quella situazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio Fiamma, ma non c'è niente da ammirare. Mi nasconderei dietro a un dito a dire che è tutto merito mio: sono stata fortunata, tutto sommato, ho incontrato la persona sbagliata e poi voi me lo avete smontato ben bene e il tuo smontaggio è stato uno dei più efficaci... :smile:
> Per il resto sì, ci siamo presi e ci stiamo prendendo le nostre responsabilità, ma noi ci amiamo per quelli che siamo e non per un ideale di coppia che non esiste, a mio modesto avviso.


Appunto tu con la storia di danny non ci azzecchi nulla ...


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Potresti avere ragione.
> Ma ovviamente questa è un'ipotesi e sui "se" non si costruisce nulla.
> Da quel che conosco mia moglie posso credere che lei volesse portarselo a letto. Senza troppi dubbi.
> D'altronde, se hai un amante, che fai?
> ...


Ok, tu conosci meglio di tutti tua moglie. Allora ti faccio questa domanda: perché non è serena ora che ha realizzato quello che desiderava? Perché non riesce a vivere di nuovo serenamente il rapporto con te, dice che non ti ama e non ti desidera, ma vuole stare lo stesso con te?
Scusa la franchezza...
:smile:


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Allah aiutami tu*



danny ha detto:


> Una cosa non esclude l'altra.
> Diciamolo così, in breve.
> Di alternative ce ne sono solo due, alla fin fine.
> Prendere e andarsene come fan tutti, e ritrovarsi all'improvviso senza niente di quello che ora ho di più caro.
> ...


facciamo così.    tra 3-4 settimane sto 3d se lo chiudiamo scivolerà in seconda pagina,o in terza,insomma non sarà più in vista.

Prova a convincere tua moglie ad iscriversi qui e a raccontare la sua versione della storia.

entro la terza pagina ti prometto che ti faccio sapere entro quanto tempo ti troverai a dormire sul divano mentre lei nel vostro letto ci porterà un paio di uomini o anche una coppia di vostri amici,marito e moglie....visto che tanto tua moglie gradisce maschi e femmine,perchè porre limiti all'infinito?

Anche se temo che nemmeno di fronte all'evidenza dei fatti riusciresti a prendere atto della situazione.

PS: scordatelo di riuscire a trovare un'altra donna,anche solo una scopamica, in queste condizioni.    puzzi di disperazione a chilometri di distanza

PPS: ora tua moglie ha pure il carattere dominante.......  io andrei pure all'anagrafe per vedere se davvero si chiama come dice di chiamarsi


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> No Lola, la tua storia l'ho letta tutta, blog compreso. È questa storia non mi pare le assomigli se non in piccola parte. Poi se tu ritieni che così non è, chi più di te può parlare a raggio  veduta?


:smile:
Diciamo che per certi versi mi immedesimo in entrambe i protagonisti... ma io ho anche una grande empatia di mio...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Questa storia del pentimento la trovo un po' ipocrita.
> Siamo un po' tutti figli della morale cattolica.
> Io vado scopo con un'altra poi mi pento e tutto  a posto...
> Io al pentimento non credo.
> ...


Ma sei sicuro di esser tu comincio a pensare sia tua moglie che scrive  Ok non si è pentita ma dispiaciuta  per una notte perché ti ha visto piangere e dipiacerti ma siccome godere è gratificante e lei non si pente ma al limite poi sia scusa, reitererà il tradimento ... Amen


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> facciamo così.    tra 3-4 settimane sto 3d se lo chiudiamo scivolerà in seconda pagina,o in terza,insomma non sarà più in vista.
> 
> Prova a convincere tua moglie ad iscriversi qui e a raccontare la sua versione della storia.
> 
> ...


Tu così lo spaventi però


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu così lo spaventi però


eh no....
io per principio vado sempre contro perpli....
ma a sto giro no....ha tutta la mia approvazione.....
io pure avevo pensato che fosse la moglie a scrivere


----------



## Tubarao (14 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non sono però per la separazione ...
> sono per prendere una attimino posizione...
> non so che posizione ma di certo non starei ad ascoltare
> giustificando tutto ( o quasi )
> ...


Concordo su alcuni punti di questo post. In particolare sullo svalvolamento della signora e della mancanza di presa di posizione da parte di Danny.

Danny, non sai quanto mi piacerebbe avere la capacità di trovare parole meno crude e, forse offensive, per esprimere quello che dirò in questo post, ma penso che, o te lo dico così, o pomì.

Tu e tua moglie in questo momento mi evocate la figura di due ragazzini, uno piccolo e uno grande, che fanno a botte. Il piccoletto si danna l'anima, è tutto un frullare di braccia e gambe che però fendono soltanto l'aria e appena arriva a portata del grande, SBAM, gli arriva una cinquina in piena faccia.

Ovviamente te sei il piccoletto e tua moglie quella che ti rimette al tuo posto come e quando vuole con un paio di cinquine ben assestate.

Tua moglie ci riesce in questo non perchè è più grande, ma perchè si trova in una posizione di vantaggio rispetto a te. Una posizione in cui ci si è messa da sola e in cui tu continui a farcela stare. Quale ? Non ti rispetta più. Lei è Figa, e tu sei solo l'entità astratta che risponde a: Quello che vive con me e che è il padre di mia figlia. Ma non sei un uomo. Te lo ha detto lei: non ti desidera come PERSONA. Ai suoi occhi sei tante cose, padre, amico, buono, ma non una PERSONA, non un UOMO, non quello pensando al quale le si bagnano gli slip. Quel ruolo appartiene ad un altro.

Forse sarebbe il caso di riappropriarsi di questo ruolo, che dici ? Come ? Fosse facile e avessi la ricetta universale, credimi sarei il primo a dartela.

Nella mia particolare accezione di uomo però c'è la figura di quello che non perde la testa quando le cose si incasinano. Come dicevo prima, la tua signora adesso è su una giostra, è diventata FIGA, perchè ha trovato il manzo vero, e, purtroppo per te, è anche molto lucida nell'individuare le tue debolezze, i tuoi lati scoperti. E quindi salva capra e cavoli. Non devi entrare in guerra sul suo campo mettendoti in competizione col manzo, perderesti sempre, ma non perchè lui è meglio di te, ma solo perche, ricordi ?, agli occhi di lei non sei una Persona. 

La tua signora vuole fare la figa ? Ok. La facesse. Ma comincia a farle vedere i lati oscuri delle situazione, comincia a farle pesare gli oneri. Niente guerricciole stupide, semplicemente la presa di posizione di una PERSONA che non ha perso la testa in mezzo ad una tempesta. Come fanno gli universitari che condividono una casa ? Oneri e Onori nella stessa misura. Regole ben definite e guai a infrangerle. E' dato che "condividete" (che termine orribile, perdonami) una figlia, queste regole ancora più ferree e definitive. Vuoi uscire la sera col manzo. Accomodati. Appena questa cosa cozza contro una qualsiasi delle regole di gestione della casa, del rapporto con vostra figlia, senza isterisimi la richiami all'ordine. Tu comincia a prenderti i tuoi doverosi spazi, senza quei tentativi maldestri che hai attuato fino ad'ora (il flirt con la tua amica puzzava di bluff lontano un miglio, e, se l'istinto non m'inganna, quella paracula di tua moglie ci si è fatta pure un bel pò di risate sotto i baffi nel constatare quanto sei stato maldestro). Stasera esco. Dove vai ? Cazzi miei. Che te ne frega di dove va un NON PERSONA ? Le lacrime, piangitele da solo e in privato, agli occhi di lei devi essere sempre e comunque l'uomo che in mezzo al casino non ha perso la bussola, si è rimesso in piedi e ha ricominciato a camminare. 

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> eh no....
> io per principio vado sempre contro perpli....
> ma a sto giro no....ha tutta la mia approvazione.....
> io pure avevo pensato che fosse la moglie a scrivere


Pensa te come sta messo ... Lei enuncia e lui prima che 
di dica mi spiace, la giustifica ... Ormai il guado è pronto, guarda son convinta che se scrivesse lei sarebbe più obiettiva


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok, tu conosci meglio di tutti tua moglie. Allora ti faccio questa domanda: perché non è serena ora che ha realizzato quello che desiderava? Perché non riesce a vivere di nuovo serenamente il rapporto con te, dice che non ti ama e non ti desidera, ma vuole stare lo stesso con te?
> Scusa la franchezza...
> :smile:


Ma sai... mi chiedo quante coppie dopo 25 anni sono lì a interrogarsi su quanto si amano, su quanto di desiderano etc.
Arrivato alla mia età vedo tante coppie spente... molto più di noi.
Credo che mia moglie sia insoddisfatta di sé della sua vita, e che questo la renda turbolenta e incapace di comprendere quello che ha, cercando quello che non ha.
Mia moglie non è serena di natura. Ha delle ansie patologiche.
La sua serenità è variabile come il tempo a Milano.
E poi cosa ha realizzato?
Una scopata extra? Ha scoperto di piacere al di fuori di me?
Credo che neppure lei ora sappia quello che vuole.
Sicuramente vorrebbe stare meglio, e in questo posso aiutarla io, se ci riesco.
Il rapporto con me... ma entrambi siamo reduci da più di un mese di scontri... che ci sia una certa diffidenza, paura, timore di finire ancora a stare male è comprensibile... e questo non aiuta a essere sereni.
Ci vuole tempo e pazienza.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> eh no....
> io per principio vado sempre contro perpli....
> ma a sto giro no....ha tutta la mia approvazione.....
> io pure avevo pensato che fosse la moglie a scrivere


Scrivo io per capire lei.
Da qui l'equivoco.
OK?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Scrivo io per capire lei.
> Da qui l'equivoco.
> OK?


si


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Concordo su alcuni punti di questo post. In particolare sullo svalvolamento della signora e della mancanza di presa di posizione da parte di Danny.
> 
> Danny, non sai quanto mi piacerebbe avere la capacità di trovare parole meno crude e, forse offensive, per esprimere quello che dirò in questo post, ma penso che, o te lo dico così, o pomì.
> 
> ...


Massì, è più o meno così.
Ho iniziato un corso che mi occupa del tempo e mi dà anche la scusa per uscire per i fatti miei...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma sai... mi chiedo quante coppie dopo 25 anni sono lì a interrogarsi su quanto si amano, su quanto di desiderano etc.
> *Arrivato alla mia età vedo tante coppie spente... molto più di noi.*
> Credo che mia moglie sia insoddisfatta di sé della sua vita, e che questo la renda turbolenta e incapace di comprendere quello che ha, cercando quello che non ha.
> Mia moglie non è serena di natura. Ha delle ansie patologiche.
> ...


Cioè molte più coppie che non trombano, dove una delle due dice chiaramente all'altro che non lo pensa nemmeno anzi è  quasi infastidita se non fosse che è utile per il quotidiano ... Vivi in che senso ci giochi a briscola? a ma quello anche i miei alla soglia degli 80 e non si cornificano ... Danny la tua coppia fa ridere ovvia su una barzelletta sarebbe più con sona


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè molte più coppie che non trombano, dove una delle due dice chiaramente all'altro che non lo pensa nemmeno anzi è  quasi infastidita se non fosse che è utile per il quotidiano ... Vivi in che senso ci giochi a briscola? a ma quello anche i miei alla soglia degli 80 e non si cornificano ... Danny la tua coppia fa ridere ovvia su una barzelletta sarebbe più con sona



Spente nel senso che ognuno pensa ai cazzi suoi ed è pure felice quando il consorte non c'è.
Quante ne vedo.


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu così lo spaventi però


magari si pigliasse paura,almeno sarebbe un sintomo di reazione.

io mi sto sinceramente chiedendo questa ragazzina,la figlia di Danny......quando avrà 15-16 anni e sarà cresciuta in una situazione del genere, che idea potrà essersi fatta degli uomini e delle donne,delle relazioni e del rispetto per il prossimo?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Spente nel senso che ognuno pensa ai cazzi suoi ed è pure felice quando il consorte non c'è.
> Quante ne vedo.



Arrivo ora e non ho letto nulla
Bene ci sono tante coppie così.
Tu saresti felice sapendo che tua moglie si facesse i cazzi suoi con un altro e tu al massimo ti organizzi con altre?
Si. Sei più contento se lo fa dicendotelo perché ami la sincerità? Benissimo
Ma devi essere convinto di questo
Tua moglie non ti lascerà mai, ha trovato la sua dimensione ideale. Un uomo che la "capisce" e la possibilità di togliersi qualche sfizio.
Resto convinta che questa non sia la prima volta. Probabilmente non te ne sei mai accorto e allora ha pensato bene di informarti perché non le andava più di fare le cose di nascosto.
Non ama fare sesso con te ma avendo voglia di sesso vai bene anche tu. 
Ti sta bene anche questo? si
Nessun giudizio ma devi essere certo che è quello che vuoi e che la cosa non si ripercuoterà sulla vostra famiglia.
Tu a lei non basti. E' stanca della famiglia del mulino bianco e vuole altro. Se con il tuo benestare meglio ancora, altrimenti anche senza
Fai una prova? Chiedile la separazione. Quanto scommetti che non fa una piega?
Prova. O hai paura che possa essere così.
Mi spiace. Ma la moglie che credevi di conoscere non esiste più, ammesso che sia mai esistita, il tuo problema ora è capire se sposeresti oggi la donna che hai in casa


----------



## mic (14 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Concordo su alcuni punti di questo post. In particolare sullo svalvolamento della signora e della mancanza di presa di posizione da parte di Danny.
> 
> Danny, non sai quanto mi piacerebbe avere la capacità di trovare parole meno crude e, forse offensive, per esprimere quello che dirò in questo post, ma penso che, o te lo dico così, o pomì.
> 
> ...


non riesco a darti un verde. Ma è come lo avessi....
riuscisse a capirlo anche lui...


----------



## tullio (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Massì, è più o meno così.
> Ho iniziato un corso che mi occupa del tempo e mi dà anche la scusa per uscire per i fatti miei...


Non ho suggerimenti da darti oltre quelli che ricevi qui con abbondanza. Immagino che ti sia fatta un'idea e che in qualche modo lo scambio ti abbia aiutato. Mi sembra che al momento manchino però alcune informazioni decisive: tu ti stai riprendendo ed esci...bene. Lei, mi par di capire, continua a mandare sms e a sentire quella persona in qualche modo, oltre alla sua collega che la istruisce... Oltre tutto questo, lei, che fa? L'intera questione gira a quell'incontro, ormai abbastanza lontano, in motel o è accaduto altro? Hai certezze a riguardo? O hai deciso di lasciar perdere a riguardo? A me sembrerebbe decisivo sapere quanto continua ad esser profonda quell'amicizia.


----------



## realista1 (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io credo che siamo un po' tutti cornuti, prima o poi.
> Da quel che vedo... diciamo che i meno informati sono sempre le mogli e i mariti...
> comprensibilmente...
> *La cosa peggiore dal mio punto di vista è credere di stare con una moglie fedelissima  e scoprire dopo tanti anni che invece è andata con tutti. Oltre a dover ridiscutere anni di matrimonio credo che arrivi anche il rimpianto di non essersi preso anche noi le stesse libertà... gli anni passano...*
> ...




Sono perfettamente d'accordo. E peggio ancora , chi non scopre mai di esserlo, e invece lo è. La verità, la conoscenza, COMUNQUE CI SI ARRIVI, in questo caso è sempre una conquista. Di libertà e dignità. L'uomo (la donna) che può scegliere non è mai prigioniero, essere prigionieri di se stessi non significa essere prigionieri davvero....


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*E*



Spider ha detto:


> cè... pure il cornuto che arriva qui dentro e scrive un sacco di cazzate.
> tanto per fare un esempio.


E c'è pure il testa di cazzo che sa di essere cornuto,scrive una marea di frescacce pensando di scrivere chissà quali verità di vita,e magari la sua donna continua a mettergli le corna perchè è un senzapalle.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sono perfettamente d'accordo. E peggio ancora , chi non scopre mai di esserlo, e invece lo è. La verità, la conoscenza, COMUNQUE CI SI ARRIVI, in questo caso è sempre una conquista. Di libertà e dignità. L'uomo (la donna) che può scegliere non è mai prigioniero, essere prigionieri di se stessi non significa essere prigionieri davvero....



ti racconto alcune cose della vacanza.
la prima sera arrivo al villaggio, spiegano come funziona il villaggio in teatro... e nel frattempo mi luma tutto il tempo una bella signora seduta sulla destra, sui 40 anni... uno scambio di sguardi reciproco e finalizzato... mia moglie non si accorge di nulla. Poi dopo un'oretta arriva il marito di lei e tutto finisce. Partivano il giorno dopo e non la vedo più. 
Però come dire la cosa mi ha ringalluzzito. 
Il giorno dopo lascio mia moglie sola per un 20 minuti per fare delle foto... torno e la trovo che è stata abbordata dal tipo egiziano dei massaggi... Decido di non lasciarla più sola... mi spiegano che lì son tutti allupati e alla ricerca della donna da portarsi a letto, avendo le moglie lontano.
Gli altri ospiti maschili... alcuni di loro passano il tempo a giocare a calcetto, pallavolo etc. 
Ore e ore lontano dalle mogli...
Ho pensato... saranno dei cessi queste donne. E invece le vedo belle taccate, minigonna, costumini...
Lo nota la mia e mi dice che tutte quelle mogli sono andate a fare i massaggi... e constato che è vero.
Con molta discrezione, a dire il vero. 
Io i massaggi a quel tipo... non glieli avrei mai fatti fare. 
E difatti a mia moglie ho detto che ero geloso... e che se lo rivedevo attorno...
Ma quegli altri mariti... dai, tutti cornuti inconsapevoli. E le mogli... 
In un villaggio vacanze si comportano come a casa...
Sai quanti ne conosco di coppie così?
Diciamolo: pur essendo un villaggio family non era proprio impossibile per una donna, che voleva, farsi una scopata extraconiugale.
Tanto bimbi al club e marito al calcetto... con egiziani allupati in giro... più difficile per l'uomo ma io qualche indirizzo di ragazze l'ho preso comunque


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Azzo*



danny ha detto:


> Questa storia del pentimento la trovo un po' ipocrita.
> Siamo un po' tutti figli della morale cattolica.
> Io vado scopo con un'altra poi mi pento e tutto  a posto...
> Io al pentimento non credo.
> ...


Timida e sincera....certo!


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*A certo*



danny ha detto:


> ti racconto alcune cose della vacanza.
> la prima sera arrivo al villaggio, spiegano come funziona il villaggio in teatro... e nel frattempo mi luma tutto il tempo una bella signora seduta sulla destra, sui 40 anni... uno scambio di sguardi reciproco e finalizzato... mia moglie non si accorge di nulla. Poi dopo un'oretta arriva il marito di lei e tutto finisce. Partivano il giorno dopo e non la vedo più.
> Però come dire la cosa mi ha ringalluzzito.
> Il giorno dopo lascio mia moglie sola per un 20 minuti per fare delle foto... torno e la trovo che è stata abbordata dal tipo egiziano dei massaggi... Decido di non lasciarla più sola... mi spiegano che lì son tutti allupati e alla ricerca della donna da portarsi a letto, avendo le moglie lontano.
> ...


E si giusto,le trombate in albergo vanno bene con inguine depilato,ma i massaggi no.... cazzo sei geloso.TU SEI IL FRATELLO DI BENDER.!TU STAI MALISSIMO!


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> ti racconto alcune cose della vacanza.
> la prima sera arrivo al villaggio, spiegano come funziona il villaggio in teatro... e nel frattempo mi luma tutto il tempo una bella signora seduta sulla destra, sui 40 anni... uno scambio di sguardi reciproco e finalizzato... mia moglie non si accorge di nulla. Poi dopo un'oretta arriva il marito di lei e tutto finisce. Partivano il giorno dopo e non la vedo più.
> Però come dire la cosa mi ha ringalluzzito.
> Il giorno dopo lascio mia moglie sola per un 20 minuti per fare delle foto... torno e la trovo che è stata abbordata dal tipo egiziano dei massaggi... Decido di non lasciarla più sola... mi spiegano che lì son tutti allupati e alla ricerca della donna da portarsi a letto, avendo le moglie lontano.
> ...



Sinceramente mi sembra tutto molto infantile. Le occasioni se uno/una vuole le trova ovunque, e, come ti ha insegnato tua moglie, le trova  soprattutto in ufficio. Non  serve frequentare villaggi family o massaggiatori.

Alle donne i massaggi piacciono a prescindere.


----------



## ilnikko (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Danny,forse non sono mai intervenuto nei tuoi 3d...è un po' che non scrivo anche se cerco di leggere appena il lavoro me lo consente...è passato poco tempo,non che io voglia che tu stia male ancora a lungo,ma per te il casino è dal tradimento in avanti,per tua moglie sono piu' che convinto che il casino (passami il termine) sia a monte del tradimento,cioè parecchio tempo prima...l'ansia,il panico e molti altri disagi di tua moglie per me erano e sono segnali di qualcosa che non andava e non va' all'interno della coppia. Ho sperimentato le stesse cose su di me,sono stato male per qualche anno e non ne sono ancora uscito completamente,e il motivo era il rapporto di coppia,non riuscivo a venire fuori dalla prigione dorata che mi ero costruito. Io non so come dirlo in altre parole,ma credo che tua moglie abbia all'incirca fatto lo stesso percorso,che è ancora in atto. In pratica guardate la stessa coppia ma vedete due cose diverse,il suo tradimento forse è il culmine di questo percorso. Tempo fa' qui qualcuno mi parlo' di consapevolezza,in effetti ora che per me è passato un po' di tempo e "le nebbie si diradano" riesco a vedere un po' piu' chiaro...se vedi chiaro puoi scegliere la strada. Non credo tu sia in queste condizioni,ora. Ho letto da qualche parte che hai scritto qualcosa riguardo "_perdere tutto cio' che hai di piu' caro_" o qualcosa del genere...ecco,io sono li,ho capito che in realta' non perdi niente,l'unica cosa che in effetti perdi sono le abitudini,o consuetudini,le routine,ecc.ecc....ma i figli sono sempre la' (anzi,sai quanti papa' cominciano veramente a fare i padri solo dopo la separazione ?) tua moglie pure sara' sempre la',solo non sarete piu' sposati,ma non necessariamente bisogna scannarsi in una separazione o mandarsi a quel paese,se i rapporti rimangono buoni buon per tutti. Una delle cose che mi sta' tenendo a galla,la musica,mi ha messo in testa una frase che non va' piu' via...sta' diventando una specie di mantra : "ho perso tutto ma ho ritrovato me".
Ecco...comincia a volerti un po' piu' bene e fai un po' tua questa frase. Magari ti fa' bene come sta' facendo bene a me. Metti te al centro..e in bocca al lupo.


----------



## ilnikko (14 Gennaio 2014)

minchia che pippone che ho scritto....sembro un professore delle medie 

sto invecchiando


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



ilnikko ha detto:


> minchia che pippone che ho scritto....sembro un professore delle medie
> 
> sto invecchiando


Hai scritto una grande cosa....!


----------



## ilnikko (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai scritto una grande cosa....!


Ciau Oscu'....m' si' mancat :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciau Oscu'....m' si' mancat :mrgreen:


Bè pure tu,ma ho capito che qui ogni tanto sparite,quindi evito di attaccarmi....!


----------



## Fantastica (14 Gennaio 2014)

@ilnikko

Verde mio. Soprattutto per quanto scrivi dell'abitudine! E le gabbie dorate, sì, gabbie...:up:


----------



## eagle (14 Gennaio 2014)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao Danny,forse non sono mai intervenuto nei tuoi 3d...è un po' che non scrivo anche se cerco di leggere appena il lavoro me lo consente...è passato poco tempo,non che io voglia che tu stia male ancora a lungo,ma per te il casino è dal tradimento in avanti,per tua moglie sono piu' che convinto che il casino (passami il termine) sia a monte del tradimento,cioè parecchio tempo prima...l'ansia,il panico e molti altri disagi di tua moglie per me erano e sono segnali di qualcosa che non andava e non va' all'interno della coppia. Ho sperimentato le stesse cose su di me,sono stato male per qualche anno e non ne sono ancora uscito completamente,e il motivo era il rapporto di coppia,non riuscivo a venire fuori dalla prigione dorata che mi ero costruito. Io non so come dirlo in altre parole,ma credo che tua moglie abbia all'incirca fatto lo stesso percorso,che è ancora in atto. In pratica guardate la stessa coppia ma vedete due cose diverse,il suo tradimento forse è il culmine di questo percorso. Tempo fa' qui qualcuno mi parlo' di consapevolezza,in effetti ora che per me è passato un po' di tempo e "le nebbie si diradano" riesco a vedere un po' piu' chiaro...se vedi chiaro puoi scegliere la strada. Non credo tu sia in queste condizioni,ora. Ho letto da qualche parte che hai scritto qualcosa riguardo "_perdere tutto cio' che hai di piu' caro_" o qualcosa del genere...ecco,io sono li,ho capito che in realta' non perdi niente,l'unica cosa che in effetti perdi sono le abitudini,o consuetudini,le routine,ecc.ecc....ma i figli sono sempre la' (anzi,sai quanti papa' cominciano veramente a fare i padri solo dopo la separazione ?) tua moglie pure sara' sempre la',solo non sarete piu' sposati,ma non necessariamente bisogna scannarsi in una separazione o mandarsi a quel paese,se i rapporti rimangono buoni buon per tutti. Una delle cose che mi sta' tenendo a galla,la musica,mi ha messo in testa una frase che non va' piu' via...sta' diventando una specie di mantra : "ho perso tutto ma ho ritrovato me".
> Ecco...comincia a volerti un po' piu' bene e fai un po' tua questa frase. Magari ti fa' bene come sta' facendo bene a me. Metti te al centro..e in bocca al lupo.


Grandissimo :applauso:


----------



## realista1 (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> ti racconto alcune cose della vacanza.
> la prima sera arrivo al villaggio, spiegano come funziona il villaggio in teatro... e nel frattempo mi luma tutto il tempo una bella signora seduta sulla destra, sui 40 anni... uno scambio di sguardi reciproco e finalizzato... mia moglie non si accorge di nulla. Poi dopo un'oretta arriva il marito di lei e tutto finisce. Partivano il giorno dopo e non la vedo più.
> *Però come dire la cosa mi ha ringalluzzito.*
> Il giorno dopo lascio mia moglie sola per un 20 minuti per fare delle foto... torno e la trovo che è stata abbordata dal tipo egiziano dei massaggi... Decido di non lasciarla più sola... mi spiegano che lì son tutti allupati e alla ricerca della donna da portarsi a letto, avendo le moglie lontano.
> ...




Ecco, Danny.....te lo dico sinceramente: scopa, e falle sapere che ti stai scopando qualcuna, se scopare è quello che vuoi adesso. Oppure la bici, se pensi che ti faccia svagare. Cmq devi iniziare a restituire qualche colpo, al più presto, colpi concreti, senza esagerare, magari. Sai, per chi non le ha mai prese anche uno schiaffetto fa un male dentro del demonio.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> ti racconto alcune cose della vacanza.
> la prima sera arrivo al villaggio, spiegano come funziona il villaggio in teatro... e nel frattempo mi luma tutto il tempo una bella signora seduta sulla destra, sui 40 anni... uno scambio di sguardi reciproco e finalizzato... mia moglie non si accorge di nulla. Poi dopo un'oretta arriva il marito di lei e tutto finisce. Partivano il giorno dopo e non la vedo più.
> Però come dire la cosa mi ha ringalluzzito.
> Il giorno dopo lascio mia moglie sola per un 20 minuti per fare delle foto... torno e la trovo che è stata abbordata dal tipo egiziano dei massaggi... Decido di non lasciarla più sola... mi spiegano che lì son tutti allupati e alla ricerca della donna da portarsi a letto, avendo le moglie lontano.
> ...


Sei da cabaret perché uno entrando qui penserebbe Toh il ganzo con moglie ben lucchettata che ironizza sulle corna degli altri, invece la realtà è che tu sei quello che non sa cosa deciderà sua moglie domani visto che predilige altro a te ...comincio seriamente pensare che in realtà tu sia un alce inconsapevole


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2014)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao Danny,forse non sono mai intervenuto nei tuoi 3d...è un po' che non scrivo anche se cerco di leggere appena il lavoro me lo consente...è passato poco tempo,non che io voglia che tu stia male ancora a lungo,ma per te il casino è dal tradimento in avanti,per tua moglie sono piu' che convinto che il casino (passami il termine) sia a monte del tradimento,cioè parecchio tempo prima...l'ansia,il panico e molti altri disagi di tua moglie per me erano e sono segnali di qualcosa che non andava e non va' all'interno della coppia. Ho sperimentato le stesse cose su di me,sono stato male per qualche anno e non ne sono ancora uscito completamente,e il motivo era il rapporto di coppia,non riuscivo a venire fuori dalla prigione dorata che mi ero costruito. Io non so come dirlo in altre parole,ma credo che tua moglie abbia all'incirca fatto lo stesso percorso,che è ancora in atto. In pratica guardate la stessa coppia ma vedete due cose diverse,il suo tradimento forse è il culmine di questo percorso. Tempo fa' qui qualcuno mi parlo' di consapevolezza,in effetti ora che per me è passato un po' di tempo e "le nebbie si diradano" riesco a vedere un po' piu' chiaro...se vedi chiaro puoi scegliere la strada. Non credo tu sia in queste condizioni,ora. Ho letto da qualche parte che hai scritto qualcosa riguardo "_perdere tutto cio' che hai di piu' caro_" o qualcosa del genere...ecco,io sono li,ho capito che in realta' non perdi niente,l'unica cosa che in effetti perdi sono le abitudini,o consuetudini,le routine,ecc.ecc....ma i figli sono sempre la' (anzi,sai quanti papa' cominciano veramente a fare i padri solo dopo la separazione ?) tua moglie pure sara' sempre la',solo non sarete piu' sposati,ma non necessariamente bisogna scannarsi in una separazione o mandarsi a quel paese,se i rapporti rimangono buoni buon per tutti. Una delle cose che mi sta' tenendo a galla,la musica,mi ha messo in testa una frase che non va' piu' via...sta' diventando una specie di mantra : "ho perso tutto ma ho ritrovato me".
> Ecco...comincia a volerti un po' piu' bene e fai un po' tua questa frase. Magari ti fa' bene come sta' facendo bene a me. *Metti te al centro*..e in bocca al lupo.



:up:


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Ma sai... mi chiedo quante coppie dopo 25 anni sono lì a interrogarsi su quanto si amano, su quanto di desiderano etc.*
> Arrivato alla mia età vedo tante coppie spente... molto più di noi.
> *Credo che mia moglie sia insoddisfatta di sé della sua vita,* e che questo la renda turbolenta e *incapace di comprendere quello che ha,* cercando quello che non ha.
> *Mia moglie non è serena di natura. Ha delle ansie patologiche.*
> ...


Caro danny, 
primo neretto, l'errore più grande che si può fare: dare l'altro per scontato;
secondo neretto, visto che è da 25 anni che state insieme e che lei 25 anni fa ti ha scelto tra altri due, se è insodisfatta della sua vita, dovresti farti qualche domanda e FARLE qualche domanda;
terzo neretto, con questa frase mi sembra che tu poni sempre il manico del coltello a lei: è LEI che deve rendersi conto di quanto sei prezioso?
Quarto neretto, se tua moglie ha delle "ansie patologiche", io insisterei per farla curare, e non è sarcasmo: io sono cresciuta con una madre con le "ansie patologiche" e un padre che accondiscendeva a tutto; andate dal medico, fatelo per il bene di vostra figlia;
quinto neretto, solo un mese? Noi ci stiamo sopra da fine agosto e non è ancora finita...

Ci vuole tempo, se inneschi un cambiamento, per vedere i risultati; ci vuole pazienza, ad aspettare di raccogliere quello che hai seminato, se hai seminato. Se non semini niente, non cresce niente o cresce la solita cosa...


----------



## Alessandra (14 Gennaio 2014)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao Danny,forse non sono mai intervenuto nei tuoi 3d...è un po' che non scrivo anche se cerco di leggere appena il lavoro me lo consente...è passato poco tempo,non che io voglia che tu stia male ancora a lungo,ma per te il casino è dal tradimento in avanti,per tua moglie sono piu' che convinto che il casino (passami il termine) sia a monte del tradimento,cioè parecchio tempo prima...l'ansia,il panico e molti altri disagi di tua moglie per me erano e sono segnali di qualcosa che non andava e non va' all'interno della coppia. Ho sperimentato le stesse cose su di me,sono stato male per qualche anno e non ne sono ancora uscito completamente,e il motivo era il rapporto di coppia,*non riuscivo a venire fuori dalla prigione dorata che mi ero costruito*. Io non so come dirlo in altre parole,ma credo che tua moglie abbia all'incirca fatto lo stesso percorso,che è ancora in atto. In pratica guardate la stessa coppia ma vedete due cose diverse,il suo tradimento forse è il culmine di questo percorso. Tempo fa' qui qualcuno mi parlo' di consapevolezza,in effetti ora che per me è passato un po' di tempo e "le nebbie si diradano" riesco a vedere un po' piu' chiaro...se vedi chiaro puoi scegliere la strada. Non credo tu sia in queste condizioni,ora. Ho letto da qualche parte che hai scritto qualcosa riguardo *"perdere tutto cio' che hai di piu' caro" o qualcosa del genere...ecco,io sono li,ho capito che in realta' non perdi niente,l'unica cosa che in effetti perdi sono le abitudini,o consuetudini,le routine,*ecc.ecc....ma i figli sono sempre la' (anzi,sai quanti papa' cominciano veramente a fare i padri solo dopo la separazione ?) tua moglie pure sara' sempre la',solo non sarete piu' sposati,ma non necessariamente bisogna scannarsi in una separazione o mandarsi a quel paese,se i rapporti rimangono buoni buon per tutti. Una delle cose che mi sta' tenendo a galla,la musica,mi ha messo in testa una frase che non va' piu' via...sta' diventando una specie di mantra : *"ho perso tutto ma ho ritrovato me".*
> Ecco...comincia a volerti un po' piu' bene e fai un po' tua questa frase. Magari ti fa' bene come sta' facendo bene a me. Metti te al centro..e in bocca al lupo.


:up::up::up::up:

grande!


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> magari si pigliasse paura,almeno sarebbe un sintomo di reazione.
> 
> io mi sto sinceramente chiedendo questa ragazzina,la figlia di Danny......quando avrà 15-16 anni e sarà cresciuta in una situazione del genere, che idea potrà essersi fatta degli uomini e delle donne,delle relazioni e del rispetto per il prossimo?


spero che legga tanti, tanti, libri...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Una cosa non esclude l'altra.
> Diciamolo così, in breve.
> Di alternative ce ne sono solo due, alla fin fine.
> Prendere e andarsene come fan tutti, e ritrovarsi all'improvviso senza niente di quello che ora ho di più caro.
> ...


Rispondo a questo post ma ho letto tutto fin qui e condivido tutto quello che ti è stato detto.
Comprendo i problemi psicologici di tua moglie ma ora lei ha trovato modo di star bene a spese tue.
Tu non sei più un marito ma un papà accondiscendente di un'adolescente che vive come le pare che lei sopporta perché paga.

Ti pongo una domanda: tu escludi la separazione per qualche principio o solo per questioni economiche?
A volte leggendo qui mi sembra che ci siano persone che (forse vivono sul Mar Rosso) pensano che la separazione non sia una soluzione possibile e per evitarla sono pronti a sopportare qualunque cosa.


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo a questo post ma ho letto tutto fin qui e condivido tutto quello che ti è stato detto.
> Comprendo i problemi psicologici di tua moglie ma ora lei ha trovato modo di star bene a spese tue.
> Tu non sei più un marito ma un papà accondiscendente di un'adolescente che vive come le pare che lei sopporta perché paga.
> 
> ...


Quoto.Ma aggiungo che si puo e si deve sempre cercare di salvare
un matrimonio soprattutto quando ci sono i figli di mezzo con la premessa
pero che bisogna ripartire da se stessi.Non ci si puo cancellare al interno
della coppia pensando di recuperare qualcosa.Farsi valere,prendere il controllo della
situazione e cosa doverosa per tutti se l'altro ha perso la testa.E difficile la separazione
ma quando le promesse rimangono promesse e non azioni diventa soluzione.E poi non e detto
che lei finalmente non capisca che fai sul serio e comincia almeno a ragionare da adulta...


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sinceramente mi sembra tutto molto infantile. Le occasioni se uno/una vuole le trova ovunque, e, come ti ha insegnato tua moglie, le trova  soprattutto in ufficio. Non  serve frequentare villaggi family o massaggiatori.
> 
> Alle donne i massaggi piacciono a prescindere.



Ma infatti è proprio così.
Una le occasioni le trova ovunque.
Molto facilmente, direi.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo a questo post ma ho letto tutto fin qui e condivido tutto quello che ti è stato detto.
> Comprendo i problemi psicologici di tua moglie ma ora lei ha trovato modo di star bene a spese tue.
> Tu non sei più un marito ma un papà accondiscendente di un'adolescente che vive come le pare che lei sopporta perché paga.
> 
> ...



Escludo la separazione per un motivo molto semplice.
Perché *spero* ancora e molto che tutto questo passi senza troppi danni.
Vedi, io fino a due mesi e mezzo fa vivevo una vita con una serie di convinzioni che ora non ci sono più.
E' difficile ribaltare tutto e soprattutto è ancor più difficile accettare che tutto possa cambiare così tanto.
E soprattutto è difficile non volendolo.
A me la vita di prima piaceva. A me piace mia moglie. Amo questa famiglia. Amo mia figlia e la sua presenza costante. Amo quello che ho costruito in questi anni. Amo i ricordi che condividiamo. Amo le cose che condividiamo.
Anche le abitudini, accidenti, anche quelle ora le trovo preziose. 
Io ho bisogno di tutto questo, e sicuramente al di fuori di questo non ho al momento nulla che mi attiri e mi riempia la vita come me la riempie quanto ho costruito in questi anni.
Due mesi e mezzo sono pochi, pochissimi. Ancora c'è molta confusione.
Per entrambi. Chiuderla e finirla così sarebbe stupido.
Perché, poi?
Nessuno dei due al momento lo vuole.
Non lo voglio io, non lo vuole lei.
Abbiamo bisogno di capirci pian piano, poi forse riusciremo a tirare le somme e a prendere una decisione, ma ora è tutto troppo confuso. 
Sì, a volte sono un papà accodiscendente. Nella mia vita di coppia ho assunto tanti ruoli e tra questi c'è anche questo: ho aiutato mia moglie e anche adesso cerco di aiutarla a gestire le sue ansie. Lo faccio perché la amo.
Mi rendo conto che lei vive la sua vita con una quantità di insicurezze che la rendono incapace di gestire tante situazioni. E io per starle accanto ho mutato pelle più volte. Sono abbastanza forte, e nella vita ho visto di peggio per non sopravvivere anche a questo.
Ora, siamo tutti troppo sotto pressione per essere lucidi. Qualsiasi decisione presa oggi forse sarebbe più il frutto dell'emotività che della razionalità. E questo non fa parte del mio dna.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ecco, Danny.....te lo dico sinceramente: scopa, e falle sapere che ti stai scopando qualcuna, se scopare è quello che vuoi adesso. Oppure la bici, se pensi che ti faccia svagare. Cmq devi iniziare a restituire qualche colpo, al più presto, colpi concreti, senza esagerare, magari. Sai, per chi non le ha mai prese anche uno schiaffetto fa un male dentro del demonio.


Mio padre ha avuto parecchie donne. Ne ho viste parecchie attorno a lui e la maggior parte molto belle.
Credo che abbia riempito un 3 o 4 album di foto...
Lui diceva che quando se ne ha una sola... questa ti fa impazzire.
Ma quando ne hai due o tre insieme... sei tu a far impazzire loro.
Strana alchimia, questa, ma ho constatato che funzionava.
Sembra una canzone di Ferradini (in realtà scritta da quel grande chansonnier di Herbert Pagani).


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Escludo la separazione per un motivo molto semplice.
> Perché *spero* ancora e molto che tutto questo passi senza troppi danni.
> Vedi, io fino a due mesi e mezzo fa vivevo una vita con una serie di convinzioni che ora non ci sono più.
> E' difficile ribaltare tutto e soprattutto è ancor più difficile accettare che tutto possa cambiare così tanto.
> ...


Amen ... Di la' c'è un nuovo utente che ha la fidanzata ballerina ... Tipo la tua  che doveva scegliere su tre, stanno consigliando di leggerti perché ancora può salvarsi ... Tanto per farti capire chi legge obiettivamente la tua storia cosa pensa ... Però tu  sei convinto amen ... Speriamo  non sbotti all'improvviso che le pentole a pressione diventano pericolose ..tutto questo savoir faire non è normale sappilo


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> spero che legga tanti, tanti, libri...



Ma lei non sa niente... è proprio al di fuori...


----------



## Carola (14 Gennaio 2014)

Danny scusami x le parole
Tu devi essere un caro e ragionevole ragazzo
Ma ti prego riprenditi
Tutto sto giustificarla assecondarla...
Ma un calcio in culo ci vorrebbe
E al limite poi si riparte
Tu pure sul mar rosso la porti???


Fidati sa di averti e non la riconquisterai mai cosi
Ma MAI!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Escludo la separazione per un motivo molto semplice.
> Perché *spero* ancora e molto che tutto questo passi senza troppi danni.
> Vedi, io fino a due mesi e mezzo fa vivevo una vita con una serie di convinzioni che ora non ci sono più.
> E' difficile ribaltare tutto e soprattutto è ancor più difficile accettare che tutto possa cambiare così tanto.
> ...


:abbraccio:

Hai ragione. Se non si agisce d'impulso ci vuole tempo per accettare l'idea che non ci sia futuro insieme.
Esternamente si vedono le cose con chiarezza, però.


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> Hai ragione. Se non si agisce d'impulso ci vuole tempo per accettare l'idea che non ci sia futuro insieme.
> Esternamente si vedono le cose con chiarezza, però.


:up:


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Non ho suggerimenti da darti oltre quelli che ricevi qui con abbondanza. Immagino che ti sia fatta un'idea e che in qualche modo lo scambio ti abbia aiutato. Mi sembra che al momento manchino però alcune informazioni decisive: tu ti stai riprendendo ed esci...bene. Lei, mi par di capire, continua a mandare sms e a sentire quella persona in qualche modo, oltre alla sua collega che la istruisce... Oltre tutto questo, lei, che fa? L'intera questione gira a quell'incontro, ormai abbastanza lontano, in motel o è accaduto altro? Hai certezze a riguardo? O hai deciso di lasciar perdere a riguardo? A me sembrerebbe decisivo sapere quanto continua ad esser profonda quell'amicizia.



Ma sai che non lo so, e il punto è proprio questo.
Credere a quello che mi ha detto mia moglie? Lo so non è facile, dopo tutto quanto è successo.
Però il resto sono solo sospetti e nient'altro.
Ma se devo crederle, l'ultimo incontro è stato quel 12 dicembre in motel.
Lui licenziato, che le dice dopo la breve scopata che non ha più la testa per pensare a queste cose, lei che gli restituisce il telefono, e non gli dà la chiavetta per le foto che aveva preparato (e che ha riportato a casa).
Poi un sms il 23.
Uno il 25 (non li ho controllati, me l'ha detto lei... che mi anche detto se volevo potevo controllare, ma io ho detto che mi fidavo), un altro il 31... che lei ha detto sembrava di quelli cumulativi, anonimi, che si mandano a diversi indirizzi. E mi sembra, ci era rimasta male.
Altro non so. 
SMS in vacanza? Boh, sono solo miei sospetti. 
A osservare come si comporta, la sensazione è che effettivamente sia finita.
Non è più euforica, per dire. Io non la controllo, non voglio più umiliarmi a farlo.
E' ovvio che il mio atteggiamento ora sia guardingo. Ed è ovvio che la fiducia non è ristabilita.
Ma lei non ha dato modo alcuno di farmi dubitare con certezza.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> Hai ragione. Se non si agisce d'impulso ci vuole tempo per accettare l'idea che non ci sia futuro insieme.
> Esternamente si vedono le cose con chiarezza, però.



Esternamente le vedi attraverso le mie parole, che sono travisate dai miei dubbi e dalle mie ansie.
Dovresti conoscerci entrambi, e già si potrebbe valutare la cosa con più chiarezza.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Amen ... Di la' c'è un nuovo utente che ha la fidanzata ballerina ... Tipo la tua  che doveva scegliere su tre, stanno consigliando di leggerti perché ancora può salvarsi ... Tanto per farti capire chi legge obiettivamente la tua storia cosa pensa ... Però tu  sei convinto amen ... Speriamo  non sbotti all'improvviso che le pentole a pressione diventano pericolose ..tutto questo savoir faire non è normale sappilo



Qual è il thread?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Qual è il thread?


Quello di Xam81


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Esternamente le vedi attraverso le mie parole, che sono travisate dai miei dubbi e dalle mie ansie.
> Dovresti conoscerci entrambi, e già si potrebbe valutare la cosa con più chiarezza.


so che sono monotono,ma provaci a farla iscrivere qui.

chissà che tutte le tue ansie ed i tuoi dubbi svaniscano,leggendo la sua versione dei fatti


----------



## lolapal (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma lei non sa niente... è proprio al di fuori...


Questo lo credi tu...


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questo lo credi tu...


Questo lo vedo io.
E' allegra, affettuosa, va bene a scuola... 
Quindi?
Mi devo preoccupare?
Lei è al di fuori. 
Di fronte a lei non si parla mai.
E quando siamo insieme io e mia moglie siamo una coppia.
Ci teniamo per mano, ci baciamo, ci abbracciamo, parliamo sereni.
Nulla si vede dal di fuori.


----------



## quorthon (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> ti racconto alcune cose della vacanza.
> la prima sera arrivo al villaggio, spiegano come funziona il villaggio in teatro... e nel frattempo mi luma tutto il tempo una bella signora seduta sulla destra, sui 40 anni... uno scambio di sguardi reciproco e finalizzato... mia moglie non si accorge di nulla. Poi dopo un'oretta arriva il marito di lei e tutto finisce. Partivano il giorno dopo e non la vedo più.
> Però come dire la cosa mi ha ringalluzzito.
> Il giorno dopo lascio mia moglie sola per un 20 minuti per fare delle foto... torno e la trovo che è stata abbordata dal tipo egiziano dei massaggi... Decido di non lasciarla più sola... mi spiegano che lì son tutti allupati e alla ricerca della donna da portarsi a letto, avendo le moglie lontano.
> ...


Non puoi esser vero...dai ammettilo tu sei un fake...senza offesa ma...sei troppo fesso per essere reale!


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2014)

quorthon ha detto:


> Non puoi esser vero...dai ammettilo tu sei un fake...senza offesa ma...sei troppo fesso per essere reale!



E tu sei un utente che si è iscritto anche con un altro nome per lanciare insulti...
complimenti, 9 messaggi del cazzo in due anni, poi.
Che fai qui?
Il cretino?


----------



## quorthon (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io credo che siamo un po' tutti cornuti, prima o poi.
> Da quel che vedo... diciamo che i meno informati sono sempre le mogli e i mariti...
> comprensibilmente...
> La cosa peggiore dal mio punto di vista è credere di stare con una moglie fedelissima e scoprire dopo tanti anni che invece è andata con tutti.....Non cambierei il mio matrimonio con quello di altri cornuti inconsapevoli, che collezionano auto o giocano a calcetto mentre la moglie tromba col collega o il cliente della ditta.
> ...


----------



## lolapal (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Questo lo vedo io.
> E' allegra, affettuosa, va bene a scuola...
> Quindi?
> Mi devo preoccupare?
> ...


Danny, perdonami. Non volevo affatto mettere in dubbio la vostra capacità genitoriale o l'amore per vostra figlia.
Mi attengo a quello che tu dici qui, perché sono le uniche informazioni che ho. Poi, un po' le filtro con la mia esperienza, è normale, chi riesce a essere totalmente distaccato dalla propria realtà quando dà consigli ha tutta la mia ammirazione.
Io mi sono basata su quello che tu hai raccontato, quindi: tua moglie ha crisi d'ansia e freme insoddisfatta, tu hai perso peso e anche tu hai crisi d'ansia... queste cose si sentono. La "nota stonata", per quanto potete baciarvi e abbracciarvi di fronte a lei (che comunque è un messaggio positivo), si percepisce.

Anche io ero una bimba tranquilla, affettuosa, andavo bene a scuola, ecc.

A mio modesto avviso, per la mia personale esperienza, ti dico che se ci sono degli elementi che portano a crisi d'ansia, panico, insonnia, ecc. bisogna trovare delle soluzioni, farsi aiutare, capire se questi elementi sono dovuti a una alterazione della realtà oppure a scelte oggettive: nel primo caso, c'è una strada da percorrere, nel secondo un'altra. Strade che siete voi insieme che dovete scegliere, dopo aver capito bene la situazione, dopo essere andati ben in fondo a voi stessi.

Io, dal mio piccolo, cerco di dirti che non puoi continuare ad assecondare l'altalena degli umori di tua moglie (e anche la tua, che è conseguente), aspettando che lei in qualche maniera rinsavisca e si accorga che sta sbagliando. Anche perché non è la sola. Se siete convinti, veramente convinti, di voler continuare a stare insieme, certi nodi dovreste risolverli, per il bene vostro e della bambina. Mettere la testa sotto la sabbia aspettando che la bufera passi, non è efficace, perché poi di bufera ne arriva un'altra...

Ti chiedo scusa se ti ho in qualche modo offeso. E' solo il mio punto di vista... un'estraneo, soggettivo, punto di vista.


----------



## quorthon (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E tu sei un utente che si è iscritto anche con un altro nome per lanciare insulti...
> complimenti, 9 messaggi del cazzo in due anni, poi.
> Che fai qui?
> Il cretino?


Ma no senza offese o volgarita'ma dalla tua storia si evince che la vittima e' tua moglie e non tu...


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Danny, perdonami. Non volevo affatto mettere in dubbio la vostra capacità genitoriale o l'amore per vostra figlia.
> Mi attengo a quello che tu dici qui, perché sono le uniche informazioni che ho. Poi, un po' le filtro con la mia esperienza, è normale, chi riesce a essere totalmente distaccato dalla propria realtà quando dà consigli ha tutta la mia ammirazione.
> Io mi sono basata su quello che tu hai raccontato, quindi: tua moglie ha crisi d'ansia e freme insoddisfatta, tu hai perso peso e anche tu hai crisi d'ansia... queste cose si sentono. La "nota stonata", per quanto potete baciarvi e abbracciarvi di fronte a lei (che comunque è un messaggio positivo), si percepisce.
> 
> ...



No, no, nessuna offesa. 
Mia moglie soffre di ansie da sempre, avrebbe bisogno di uno psicologo che la aiuti.
L'altalena è comprensibile, la depressione pure.
Soffrendo di ansie evita di fare tante cose, e di conseguenza è lei che si crea la prigione dorata, come l'ha chiamata lei. E di conseguenza cade in depressione.
Di questo ne è consapevole.
Ha attuato un programma per fare delle cose, ora, vincendo le sue ansie, e uscire dalla prigione, con me.
Molti non l'hanno capito... ma la cautela che ho usato io nel momento del tradimento era anche dovuta al voler evitare che mia moglie ricadesse in depressione imputando la colpa a me. Una situazione che mi avrebbe reso tutto molto difficile. Non è facile da capire, dall'esterno.
Mia figlia può aver vissuto qualcosa, ma fortunatamente non lo dimostra: proprio ieri ne parlavamo, di come stia crescendo serena.
Malgrado noi, intendo.
Io sono dimagrito ma ora sono sereno.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2014)

quorthon ha detto:


> Ma no senza offese o volgarita'ma dalla tua storia si evince che la vittima e' tua moglie e non tu...


Ma qui di vittime non ce ne sono... siamo tutti vivi.
C'è un evento negativo, che va affrontato.
E nel quale gli individui devono uscirne bene: vale per me quanto per lei.
Io cerco di uscirne al meglio.
Sono tanti i passi che sto affrontando: per me il tradimento è una cosa nuova e, come dire, mi conforta il sapere che non è... esclusivo della mia coppia, ma è una situazione purtroppo diffusa. Cosa voglio dire: che in questa maniera non mi sento l'unico sfigato a dover subire tutto questo. Mal comune mezzo gaudio, si dice comunemente... e qualcosa di vero c'è.
Allo stesso tempo l'insicurezza derivante la devo in qualche modo supplire... e non può che farmi bene il sapere che non sono solo un uomo tradito e pertanto rifiutato, ma un uomo anche desiderabile.
Questo intendevo dire, nient'altro.
Poi è ovvio che i prossimi mesi vedranno altri scenari.
Quello che conta è arrivarci il più possibile "sani".


----------



## lolapal (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, nessuna offesa.
> Mia moglie soffre di ansie da sempre, avrebbe bisogno di uno psicologo che la aiuti.
> L'altalena è comprensibile, la depressione pure.
> Soffrendo di ansie evita di fare tante cose, e di conseguenza è lei che si crea la prigione dorata, come l'ha chiamata lei. E di conseguenza cade in depressione.
> ...


:smile:
Danny, se ti va di rispondermi: l'ansia e la depressione di tua moglie sono state diagnosticate? Ha fatto delle cure farmacologiche? E' stata in analisi?

Io credo di capire il tuo atteggiamento, dal tuo punto di vista, veramente... è per questo che dico certe cose...
:smile:


----------



## quorthon (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma qui di vittime non ce ne sono... siamo tutti vivi.
> C'è un evento negativo, che va affrontato.
> E nel quale gli individui devono uscirne bene: vale per me quanto per lei.
> Io cerco di uscirne al meglio.
> ...


Certo che e' diffusa ,cio' che non e' cosi diffusa e' la pazienza di una moglie a sopportare la tua mollezza!
E hanno anche il coraggio di criticarla...se nella vita di tutti i giorni hai mostrato il carattere che hai mostrato nella fase di post-cornificazione allora devi ringraziarla di non averti lasciato gia'molti anni fa.


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Concordo su alcuni punti di questo post. In particolare sullo svalvolamento della signora e della mancanza di presa di posizione da parte di Danny.
> 
> Danny, non sai quanto mi piacerebbe avere la capacità di trovare parole meno crude e, forse offensive, per esprimere quello che dirò in questo post, ma penso che, o te lo dico così, o pomì.
> 
> ...


Questo post non può essere quotato ebbasta .... questo post merita molto di più .... merita di denudarsi il petto, togliersi i pantaloni, giù i boxer e saltare come ossessi al ritmo di "Jump" dei Van Halen :rock:


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao Danny,forse non sono mai intervenuto nei tuoi 3d...è un po' che non scrivo anche se cerco di leggere appena il lavoro me lo consente...è passato poco tempo,non che io voglia che tu stia male ancora a lungo,ma per te il casino è dal tradimento in avanti,per tua moglie sono piu' che convinto che il casino (passami il termine) sia a monte del tradimento,cioè parecchio tempo prima...l'ansia,il panico e molti altri disagi di tua moglie per me erano e sono segnali di qualcosa che non andava e non va' all'interno della coppia. Ho sperimentato le stesse cose su di me,sono stato male per qualche anno e non ne sono ancora uscito completamente,e il motivo era il rapporto di coppia,non riuscivo a venire fuori dalla prigione dorata che mi ero costruito. Io non so come dirlo in altre parole,ma credo che tua moglie abbia all'incirca fatto lo stesso percorso,che è ancora in atto. In pratica guardate la stessa coppia ma vedete due cose diverse,il suo tradimento forse è il culmine di questo percorso. Tempo fa' qui qualcuno mi parlo' di consapevolezza,in effetti ora che per me è passato un po' di tempo e "le nebbie si diradano" riesco a vedere un po' piu' chiaro...se vedi chiaro puoi scegliere la strada. Non credo tu sia in queste condizioni,ora. Ho letto da qualche parte che hai scritto qualcosa riguardo "_perdere tutto cio' che hai di piu' caro_" o qualcosa del genere...ecco,io sono li,ho capito che in realta' non perdi niente,l'unica cosa che in effetti perdi sono le abitudini,o consuetudini,le routine,ecc.ecc....ma i figli sono sempre la' (anzi,sai quanti papa' cominciano veramente a fare i padri solo dopo la separazione ?) tua moglie pure sara' sempre la',solo non sarete piu' sposati,ma non necessariamente bisogna scannarsi in una separazione o mandarsi a quel paese,se i rapporti rimangono buoni buon per tutti. Una delle cose che mi sta' tenendo a galla,la musica,mi ha messo in testa una frase che non va' piu' via...sta' diventando una specie di mantra : "ho perso tutto ma ho ritrovato me".
> Ecco...comincia a volerti un po' piu' bene e fai un po' tua questa frase. Magari ti fa' bene come sta' facendo bene a me. Metti te al centro..e in bocca al lupo.


Anche questo è meritevole di :up: ma quello di tuba è meglio


----------



## lolapal (15 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Questo post non può essere quotato ebbasta .... questo post merita molto di più .... merita di denudarsi il petto, togliersi i pantaloni, giù i boxer e saltare come ossessi al ritmo di "Jump" dei Van Halen :rock:


Oddio che immagine agghiacciante! 

:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Oddio che immagine agghiacciante!
> 
> :rotfl:


E te cosa ne sai?? .... alla 10^ birra verresti a saltare anche tu :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :smile:
> Danny, se ti va di rispondermi: l'ansia e la depressione di tua moglie sono state diagnosticate? Ha fatto delle cure farmacologiche? E' stata in analisi?
> 
> Io credo di capire il tuo atteggiamento, dal tuo punto di vista, veramente... è per questo che dico certe cose...
> :smile:


E' andata dal neurologo anni fa.
Sì, è stata diagnosticata.
Ha fatto anni fa delle cure prescritte dal neurologo.
Ora va di xanax quando è necessario, ovvero quando crede di averne bisogno.
In tutta questa situazione io devo pure evitare di essere quello che la manda in ansia... generalmente gli ansiosi
vanno in conflitto con chi trasmette ansia.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Questo lo vedo io.
> E' allegra, affettuosa, va bene a scuola...
> Quindi?
> Mi devo preoccupare?
> ...


Illusion ta ta ta ta illusion


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2014)

Le ho parlato mentre la figlia era dai nonni come al solito.
Le ho detto che sto facendo un lavoro per riacquistare la fiducia, ma che non posso farlo da solo, ho bisogno del suo aiuto.
Mi ha chiesto cosa poteva fare.
Le ho detto che avevo dei dubbi sul traffico telefonico.
20 euro finite in pochi giorni. Quindi se aveva messaggiato anche con lui.
Mi ha risposto che gli ha inviato due messaggi dall'Egitto.
(20 euro... tolti i messaggi ai parenti... diciamo che fanno un 9-10 messaggi... ma vabbè, visto che ha cancellato tutto è inutile discutere di questo)
Per dirgli che si era scottata sull'aereo, per trovare conforto.
Le ho chiesto se li aveva cancellati.
Sì.
Mi sono arrabbiato. C'erano dei patti e delle promesse tra noi: lei aveva promesso che non l'avrebbe sentito, e che l'Egitto le sarebbe servito per staccare, insieme alle due settimane di vacanza che lui avrebbe preso dopo.
Promessa disattesa: per tutta la vacanza è andata in giro sempre col cellulare (cosa che non faceva mai al mare) ed ora ho capito perché.
Allo stesso tempo lei mi aveva promesso che non l'avrebbe sentito e se lo avesse fatto me lo avrebbe detto.
Dice che se me lo avesse detto dei messaggi avremmo litigato, per cui ha taciuto. Però la cancellazione dei messaggi indica malafede: se erano messaggi innocenti, da amici,come si giustifica lei, perché cancellarli? Sì, dice che ha sbagliato, ma non voleva che io li trovassi se prendevo in mano il suo cellulare.
Tra l'altro io non avevo alcuna intenzione di leggerli né di prendere in mano il suo cellulare. Era una promessa che le avevo fatto e tra l'altro trovo la cosa umiliante. Così con questo gesto ha amplificato qualsiasi cosa fosse scritta. E poi... io ero lì, accanto a lei, a consolarla per la scottatura. C'era bisogno di comunicarlo a lui?
Che scusa del cavolo.
Lei dice che la storia tra loro è finita, ora messaggiano ogni tanto da amici. 
Certo, pure dall'Egitto. Appena tornati ha fatto una ricarica da 30 euro... Dice che così per un po' è a posto.
Ok, questo è quello che ci siamo detti.
Lei poi dice che è stufa che io sospetti di lei, che sia così geloso...
Ma, mia cara, un mese fa sei finita in motel a scopare con un altro, cosa pretendi? Il tappeto davanti a te?
Non ci siamo lasciati fino ad ora, ma se va avanti così... ci arriviamo a breve. 
Io l'ho minacciata di separarci. Sinceramente, sono stufo. E lei: va bene, anche per un po'. Detto a mo' di sfida, tanto pensava che rispondessi no.
Sfida raccolta: Ok, ma dove? Ho bisogno di soldi per farlo o di un posto dove andare. Oppure puoi andare via tu.
Rapida marcia indietro.
Hai ragione, mi dice. 
La discussione prosegue per un po'. Io questa volta sono deciso.
Poi deve andare dal parrucchiere e il discorso viene rimandato a dopo.

OK. La cosa non sta funzionando come al solito. Può darsi che veramente la storia sia finita ma questo ha la stessa credibilità ora degli asini che volano. Il fatto che sia poco credibile è solo colpa sua. 
Domani vado in banca a separare i conti. Il mio stipendio lo accredito sul mio, e cominceremo a dividerci le utenze con i rispettivi stipendi. Le si arrangerà da sola a pagarsi il parrucchiere due volte la settimana, l'estetista per mani piedi, patata etc, i vestiti e tutto il resto.
Il problema principale che a ogni stronzata di questo tipo sono io a provare sempre meno per lei.
Se le altre volte m'era venuta voglia di piangere, questa volta lei mi ha fatto pena. Per non dire altro.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le ho parlato mentre la figlia era dai nonni come al solito.
> Le ho detto che sto facendo un lavoro per riacquistare la fiducia, ma che non posso farlo da solo, ho bisogno del suo aiuto.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa poteva fare.
> Le ho detto che avevo dei dubbi sul traffico telefonico.
> ...


bravo!
mi sei piaciuto !


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Prima banca.
Seconda cosa avvocato.
Devi sapere tutto quel che si deve fare anche per dimostrare sicurezza.
Poi appuntamento con mediatore familiare.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le ho parlato mentre la figlia era dai nonni come al solito.
> Le ho detto che sto facendo un lavoro per riacquistare la fiducia, ma che non posso farlo da solo, ho bisogno del suo aiuto.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa poteva fare.
> Le ho detto che avevo dei dubbi sul traffico telefonico.
> ...


Ah ecco ha fatto marcia indietro e predo tempo ...ora quando rientra non calar le braghe ...se frigna per un po' non ti preoccupare che non può che farle bene


----------



## erab (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le ho parlato mentre la figlia era dai nonni come al solito.
> Le ho detto che sto facendo un lavoro per riacquistare la fiducia, ma che non posso farlo da solo, ho bisogno del suo aiuto.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa poteva fare.
> Le ho detto che avevo dei dubbi sul traffico telefonico.
> ...



SIIII DANNY!!!! SIIIII!!!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le ho parlato mentre la figlia era dai nonni come al solito.
> Le ho detto che sto facendo un lavoro per riacquistare la fiducia, ma che non posso farlo da solo, ho bisogno del suo aiuto.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa poteva fare.
> Le ho detto che avevo dei dubbi sul traffico telefonico.
> ...


:up: Bravo.

Ho un solo dubbio: e se poi non potrà più permettersi di depilarsi la patata? Se anzichè trovartela imberbe, te la troverai villosa come quella di Edvige Fenech 30 anni fa, che farai? Cederai? Te lo chiedo perchè io cederei.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :up: Bravo.
> 
> Ho un solo dubbio: e se poi non potrà più permettersi di depilarsi la patata? Se anzichè trovartela imberbe, te la troverai villosa come quella di Edvige Fenech 30 anni fa, che farai? Cederai? Te lo chiedo perchè io cederei.


Simpatica questa risposta  comunque, ne ho bisogno di ironia...
Ti devo rispondere seriamente? 
Sai che me frega della sua patata ora... 
vorrei la donna di prima, pelosa (neanche poi tanto) o meno che fosse.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Le ho parlato mentre la figlia era dai nonni come al solito.
> Le ho detto che sto facendo un lavoro per riacquistare la fiducia, ma che non posso farlo da solo, ho bisogno del suo aiuto.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa poteva fare.
> Le ho detto che avevo dei dubbi sul traffico telefonico.
> ...


Ti ho sempre criticato,e mi spiace per la tua situazione,tua  moglie mi fa salire il veleno.Ti ho sempre scritto che la tua è una storia finita,magari continuerà,ma nulla sarà più come prima.Bisogna accettare di perdere persone e cose,la vita fa il suo corso,tanto vale danny di aver cura di noi stessi,di volerci bene,imparare a volerci bene.La totalità della vita,degli eventi non sono nella nostra disponibilità,sotto il nostro controllggi è il collega,fra tre anni sarà l'idraulico,fra 5 il camionista della lasonil,riprenditi la tua vita,la tua dignità,il tuo amor proprio.Se non sei tu il primo a rispettare te stesso non puoi pretendere il rispetto di una moglie o di qualsiasi altra persona...!Qui dentro ti hanno infarcito di cazzate e false speranze e tu avevi bisogno di queste,io ti ho sempre scritto di non fidarti,la cosa puzzava.Danny cosa vali?una vita vera con degli affetti veri,o una moglie di facciata e una vita fatta di compromessi inaccettabili?Si, vuoi star bene,ma per star bene spesso bisogna star male,per ritrovarsi bisogna perdersi,e lasciare andare quello che non è più...e non potrà esser più.


----------



## marietto (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le ho parlato mentre la figlia era dai nonni come al solito.
> Le ho detto che sto facendo un lavoro per riacquistare la fiducia, ma che non posso farlo da solo, ho bisogno del suo aiuto.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa poteva fare.
> Le ho detto che avevo dei dubbi sul traffico telefonico.
> ...


Bravo, Danny! Finalmente. Era necessario mostrare un minimo di decisione. Mi raccomando, tieni duro!


----------



## lolapal (15 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> ... *per star bene spesso bisogna star male,per ritrovarsi bisogna perdersi,e lasciare andare quello che non è più...e non potrà esser più.*


Sono d'accordo. :smile:


----------



## lolapal (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' andata dal neurologo anni fa.
> Sì, è stata diagnosticata.
> Ha fatto anni fa delle cure prescritte dal neurologo.
> Ora va di xanax quando è necessario, ovvero quando crede di averne bisogno.
> ...


L'ansia, se patologica, non la cura il neurologo...


----------



## lolapal (15 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le ho parlato mentre la figlia era dai nonni come al solito.
> Le ho detto che sto facendo un lavoro per riacquistare la fiducia, ma che non posso farlo da solo, ho bisogno del suo aiuto.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa poteva fare.
> Le ho detto che avevo dei dubbi sul traffico telefonico.
> ...


Diciamo che, tutto sommato, è un bene che tu abbia preso una posizione. Quello che mi lascia perplessa è che fino a ieri sera dicevi che volevi aspettare che lei rinsavisse...

Sono d'accordo con Brunetta riguardo al mediatore familiare.


----------



## tullio (15 Gennaio 2014)

Naturalmente per quello che il mio parere vale, cioè poco... questa donna sarà antipatica, furba, malevola... Esiste una concordia vociarum che stia trattando Danny come un tappetino...però: ha commesso un tradimento una sola volta. Ed è andato come andato. Non ha più provato a ripetere l'esperienza. Ha manifestato poi delle situazioni emotive che potrebbero esser contingenti; vive una situazione famigliare, indubbiamente, di irritazione e questo non può che riflettersi su lei. Non è pensabile che molte delle sue reazioni siano condizionate da questo clima? Non dico questo per attenuare le sue colpe. Però mi pare che come reazione a dei sms cancellati sia esagerata. Certo, c'è tutto il pregresso. Ma è un pregresso nel quale la colpa principale sia stata l'episodio del motel. Se si decide di perdonare quella colpa, e mi pare che questa decisione sia stata presa, ci si torna sopra perchè ha cancellato gli sms? D'altra parte se una donna è stata presa emotivamente da un altro, ed ha accettato di non vederlo più, è comprensibile che abbia da maturare questa scelta e che abbia tante cose da dire a questa persona. Se questa persona è stata importante, davvero c'è da aspettarsi che spenga tutto con un interruttore? Al posto suo non avremmo molto da dire al nostro amante? Se avviene per sms mi pare sia la cosa migliore. Possiamo davvero, poi, dare per scontato che questa donna, per la storia del motel, avrà in futuro tante e molteplici storie e avventure? L'aver sbagliato una volta, e per sentimento e non certo per mero desiderio di avventura, la deve segnare per sempre come sgualdrina? Mi pare ci sia molta fretta a giudicarla: consideriamo che noi vediamo (leggiamo) tutto tramite gli occhi, inevitabilmente coinvolti, di Danny.


----------



## realista1 (15 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Naturalmente per quello che il mio parere vale, cioè poco... questa donna sarà antipatica, furba, malevola... Esiste una concordia vociarum che stia trattando Danny come un tappetino...però: ha commesso un tradimento una sola volta. Ed è andato come andato. Non ha più provato a ripetere l'esperienza. Ha manifestato poi delle situazioni emotive che potrebbero esser contingenti; vive una situazione famigliare, indubbiamente, di irritazione e questo non può che riflettersi su lei. Non è pensabile che molte delle sue reazioni siano condizionate da questo clima? Non dico questo per attenuare le sue colpe. Però mi pare che come reazione a dei sms cancellati sia esagerata. Certo, c'è tutto il pregresso. Ma è un pregresso nel quale la colpa principale sia stata l'episodio del motel. *Se si decide di perdonare quella colpa, e mi pare che questa decisione sia stata presa, ci si torna sopra perchè ha cancellato gli sms?* D'altra parte se una donna è stata presa emotivamente da un altro, ed ha accettato di non vederlo più, è comprensibile che abbia da maturare questa scelta e che abbia tante cose da dire a questa persona. Se questa persona è stata importante, davvero c'è da aspettarsi che spenga tutto con un interruttore? Al posto suo non avremmo molto da dire al nostro amante? Se avviene per sms mi pare sia la cosa migliore. Possiamo davvero, poi, dare per scontato che questa donna, per la storia del motel, avrà in futuro tante e molteplici storie e avventure? L'aver sbagliato una volta, e per sentimento e non certo per mero desiderio di avventura, la deve segnare per sempre come sgualdrina? Mi pare ci sia molta fretta a giudicarla: consideriamo che noi vediamo (leggiamo) tutto tramite gli occhi, inevitabilmente coinvolti, di Danny.





Ovviamente è un perdono condizionato al fatto che non avvenga più nulla di simile, neanche lontanamente, o almeno che inizi un percorso di allontanamento molto rapido, per non dire immediato, caratterizzato dalla massima sincerità. Non può essere senza condizioni....


----------



## mic (15 Gennaio 2014)

*Beh,*



danny ha detto:


> Le ho parlato mentre la figlia era dai nonni come al solito.
> Le ho detto che sto facendo un lavoro per riacquistare la fiducia, ma che non posso farlo da solo, ho bisogno del suo aiuto.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa poteva fare.
> Le ho detto che avevo dei dubbi sul traffico telefonico.
> ...


alla fine ci sei arrivato a dire basta...mi spiace che le cose siano proseguite così, veramente.


----------



## mic (15 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Naturalmente per quello che il mio parere vale, cioè poco... questa donna sarà antipatica, furba, malevola... Esiste una concordia vociarum che stia trattando Danny come un tappetino...però: ha commesso un tradimento una sola volta. Ed è andato come andato. Non ha più provato a ripetere l'esperienza. Ha manifestato poi delle situazioni emotive che potrebbero esser contingenti; vive una situazione famigliare, indubbiamente, di irritazione e questo non può che riflettersi su lei. Non è pensabile che molte delle sue reazioni siano condizionate da questo clima? Non dico questo per attenuare le sue colpe. Però mi pare che come reazione a dei sms cancellati sia esagerata. Certo, c'è tutto il pregresso. Ma è un pregresso nel quale la colpa principale sia stata l'episodio del motel. Se si decide di perdonare quella colpa, e mi pare che questa decisione sia stata presa, ci si torna sopra perchè ha cancellato gli sms? D'altra parte se una donna è stata presa emotivamente da un altro, ed ha accettato di non vederlo più, è comprensibile che abbia da maturare questa scelta e che abbia tante cose da dire a questa persona. Se questa persona è stata importante, davvero c'è da aspettarsi che spenga tutto con un interruttore? Al posto suo non avremmo molto da dire al nostro amante? Se avviene per sms mi pare sia la cosa migliore. Possiamo davvero, poi, dare per scontato che questa donna, per la storia del motel, avrà in futuro tante e molteplici storie e avventure? L'aver sbagliato una volta, e per sentimento e non certo per mero desiderio di avventura, la deve segnare per sempre come sgualdrina? Mi pare ci sia molta fretta a giudicarla: consideriamo che noi vediamo (leggiamo) tutto tramite gli occhi, inevitabilmente coinvolti, di Danny.


più che altro, la misura si è colmata anche per lui. E poi, chi dice che una presa di posizione simile o anche  più forte non le faccia bene?


----------



## Leda (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Illusion ta ta ta ta illusion


Little Flame tu me fai morì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

Torna dal parrucchiere, tutta mortificata.
Dice che ha sbagliato, che è un'immatura, che ho ragione ad avercela con lei.
La guardo freddamente.
"Quindi? Cosa puoi fare per renderti credibile ora'?"
"Non lo so"
"Puoi farmi vedere il registro delle chiamate sul tuo cellulare, per dire, se sei in buonafede"
La cosa non mi interessava: volevo piuttosto vedere cosa era capace di rispondermi.
"Non c'è: da un po' ho impostato la funzione che si cancella ogni 24 ore"
"Perfetto: sei in malafede totale. Possiamo sempre andare sul registro Tim insieme..."
"E' inutile: non ti ho detto la verità".
Come immaginavo.
Gli sms erano parecchio di più. Lei dice non tutti i giorni ma alla fine potremmo pensare una quindicina di sms dall'Egitto? 20 euro in una settimana... un due al giorno, lei dice non tutti i giorni... 
E lei aveva detto che era la nostra luna di miele... pensando all'altro.
Perché una quindicina di sms mandati (più quelli ricevuti) dall'Egitto... direi che non sono pochi.
Soprattutto quando questa vacanza lei mi aveva detto che serviva per staccare la spina e dimenticare.
E la ricarica da 30 euro?
"Non c'erano altri tagli sulla banca, ma solo da 10, 30, 50. Ho scelto 30 per evitare di farne spesso"
"Peccato che prima di partire la ricarica che avevi effettuato sul *nostro *conto fosse di 20 euro."
"No era di 10...."
"20 la tua, 25 la mia. E' il nostro conto, ricordo bene gli importi"
Altra menzogna.
"Bene: ora a questo punto io non ti credo più e tu non sei più credibile. Direi che siamo arrivati a un punto in cui è difficile pensare di costruire qualcosa. Tu mi ha detto che non mi ami, messaggi parecchio in vacanza col tuo amante che dici di aver lasciato mentre sei con me e accampi altre scuse per giustificare il tutto che si rivelano altre bugie. Come puoi credere che io possa stare con te come prima. Tu non sei più la persona che ho amato. Mi trovo di fronte una ragazzina di 13 anni, non la donna matura di 40 che credevo. Non mi piaci più."
Lei ha cercato in tutti i modi più sciocchi di blandirmi, ottenendo l'effetto contrario.
La sera dovevo uscire per il laboratorio di fotografia. Mi ha scongiurato di non andarci. Io le ho detto che non avevo alcuna voglia di stare con lei quella sera.
Quando sono tornata l'ho trovata che dormiva sul divano aspettandomi.
Abbiamo parlato fino all'1,30.
Non è servito a niente, per me.
Stasera lei più che piangere, fare la vittima, accampare scuse, abbracciarmi non è riuscita a fare.
Le ho detto che deve fare una scelta, che c'è una bambina di mezzo che è l'unica ragione ora che mi tiene lì, perché non voglio che per le nostre stronzate abbia a soffrirne: o me o lui. Se vuole lui che se ne vada, che si trovi una soluzione subito, che non voglio trovarmi tra sei mesi a dover gestire la stessa situazione.
Riguardo al contenuto degli sms, lei dice che erano solo cazzate, che le ha parlato di lavoro, che lui ha aperto la partita iva, che ne aveva conservato uno che se volevo potevo leggere...
"Non me ne frega niente. Vedi, puoi raccontarmi quello che vuoi, ma dal di fuori io vedo solo una donna che si è innamorata di un altro, che messaggio con lui e che probabilmente se non l'ha ancora visto ha in programma di vederlo ancora. Quindi prendi una decisione. O lui o me."
Lei dice che non vuole lui, vuole me
"Bene: dimostralo. Fino ad adesso non l'hai fatto, ho lavorato da solo e tu ti sei fatta i cazzi tuoi. Ora tocca a te. Altrimenti, se non ne sarai capace, è finita."
Stamattina non ci parliamo, cerca ancora l'approccio, dice che avevamo in programma tante cose da fare insieme.
"Io oggi vado ad aprire il mio conto"
Si spaventa.
"Vuoi separarti?"
"Voglio avere la mia individualità"
"Ti prego, non farlo"
"Tropp tardi."
Mi scongiura di rimandare, fino a lunedì.
Dice che cercherà di essere convincente, di farmi capire che è davvero finita.
"E' un rinvio, non una soluzione. Lunedì vado ad aprire il mio conto se non ci riuscirai".


----------



## sienne (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Torna dal parrucchiere, tutta mortificata.
> Dice che ha sbagliato, che è un'immatura, che ho ragione ad avercela con lei.
> La guardo freddamente.
> "Quindi? Cosa puoi fare per renderti credibile ora'?"
> ...



Ciao Danny

cosa è stato a farti cambiare rotta?

comunque, qualcosa doveva accadere,
e ora hai fatto un passo decisivo ... 
mantenendo la porta aperta. 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Torna dal parrucchiere, tutta mortificata.
> Dice che ha sbagliato, che è un'immatura, che ho ragione ad avercela con lei.
> La guardo freddamente.
> "Quindi? Cosa puoi fare per renderti credibile ora'?"
> ...


Scusa, Danny, non so se è per come la racconti o per come la vivi... ma a me sembra il copione di una soap invece che un dialogo tra persone vere... scusa proprio la franchezza...



:smile:


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Danny
> 
> cosa è stato a farti cambiare rotta?
> 
> ...


Credo di avere fatto il possibile fino ad ora per darle la possibilità di arrivare *da sola *a una conclusione dignitosa della storia. 
Sono stato paziente, comprensivo, attento, premuroso, l'ho ascoltata, le sono stato accanto.
Lei doveva comprendere il lavoro che stavo facendo. 
Non l'ha fatto: se ne è approfittata, si è fatta i cazzi suoi e alla fine il mio giudizio ne ha risentito di conseguenza.
Non sto parlando di una ragazzina, ma di una donna di 40 anni, madre, intelligente, dalla quale pretendo la maturità che dovrebbe avere in base anche alle sue responsabilità.
Mi ha risposto:
"Ma non si può sbagliare una volta?"
"Sicuramente sì, ma tu sei andata oltre."
Non ho cambiato idea: ho cambiato opinione.
Credo che mia moglie si stia comportando da perfetta cretina, e spero sinceramente che entro lunedì mi sorprenda dimostrando un barlume di intelligenza. Spero, ma a questo punto dubito.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa, Danny, non so se è per come la racconti o per come la vivi... ma a me sembra il copione di una soap invece che un dialogo tra persone vere... scusa proprio la franchezza...
> 
> 
> 
> :smile:


E' un riassunto di un due orette di dialogo.
Il sunto è questo, detto con parole che vi siano comprensibili il più possibile.


----------



## sienne (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Credo di avere fatto il possibile fino ad ora per darle la possibilità di arrivare *da sola *a una conclusione dignitosa della storia.
> Sono stato paziente, comprensivo, attento, premuroso, l'ho ascoltata, le sono stato accanto.
> Lei doveva comprendere il lavoro che stavo facendo.
> Non l'ha fatto: se ne è approfittata, si è fatta i cazzi suoi e alla fine il mio giudizio ne ha risentito di conseguenza.
> ...



Ciao Danny,

hai passato la palla a lei. ed è stato la cosa migliore che potevi fare. 
ti stava logorando tutte le energie, forze ... e anche un po' la salute mentale,
se posso dirlo ... nel senso, a furia di comprendere certe cose, che sono troppe,
si rischia anche di allontanarsi troppo da se stessi ... e alla fine, 
si rischia di non capire più nulla ... troppi limiti oltrepassati. troppe bugie e giochini ... 

ora che hai dato la palla a lei ... lunedì, anche se dovesse riuscirci, non saprei come,
a dire il vero ... avendoti ingannato e mentito su tutto e più, ma non si sa mai ... 
riposati anche oltre ... ora riposi tu! prendi aria! Lei ... se la caverà, 
e saprà starti accanto! Se capisce e se lo vuole, come lo hai voluto e lo vuoi tu. 
Ma ora, rigenerati! 



sienne


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Naturalmente per quello che il mio parere vale, cioè poco... questa donna sarà antipatica, furba, malevola... Esiste una concordia vociarum che stia trattando Danny come un tappetino...però: ha commesso un tradimento una sola volta. Ed è andato come andato. Non ha più provato a ripetere l'esperienza. Ha manifestato poi delle situazioni emotive che potrebbero esser contingenti; vive una situazione famigliare, indubbiamente, di irritazione e questo non può che riflettersi su lei. Non è pensabile che molte delle sue reazioni siano condizionate da questo clima? Non dico questo per attenuare le sue colpe. Però mi pare che come reazione a dei sms cancellati sia esagerata. Certo, c'è tutto il pregresso. Ma è un pregresso nel quale la colpa principale sia stata l'episodio del motel. Se si decide di perdonare quella colpa, e mi pare che questa decisione sia stata presa, ci si torna sopra perchè ha cancellato gli sms? D'altra parte se una donna è stata presa emotivamente da un altro, ed ha accettato di non vederlo più, è comprensibile che abbia da maturare questa scelta e che abbia tante cose da dire a questa persona. Se questa persona è stata importante, davvero c'è da aspettarsi che spenga tutto con un interruttore? Al posto suo non avremmo molto da dire al nostro amante? Se avviene per sms mi pare sia la cosa migliore. Possiamo davvero, poi, dare per scontato che questa donna, per la storia del motel, avrà in futuro tante e molteplici storie e avventure? L'aver sbagliato una volta, e per sentimento e non certo per mero desiderio di avventura, la deve segnare per sempre come sgualdrina? Mi pare ci sia molta fretta a giudicarla: consideriamo che noi vediamo (leggiamo) tutto tramite gli occhi, inevitabilmente coinvolti, di Danny.


Ciao Tullio, vedo che sei appena iscritto. Io non vorrei esserlo mai stato, ma è capitato ed eccomi qui.
Come vedi la cosa non si fermava solo ai due sms cancellati... il sospetto l'avevo... mia moglie si portava il cellulare ovunque... non lo mollava mai... e questa non è mai stata una sua abitudine.
Messaggiare così tanto dall'Egitto quando sei in vacanza implica un certo coinvolgimento che va oltre la fine di una storia. Cancellare un registro manifesta una certa malafede e la paura di essere scoperti.
Darmi ragione su tutto come ha fatto evidenzia una sua coda di paglia...
Diciamo che se hanno messaggiato due volte al giorno dall'Egitto per dirsi cazzate come dice lei... credo che qui comunichino molto di più, e si telefonino pure. E se si telefonano combineranno pure un appuntamento ancora, se già non l'hanno fatto... Quindi la storia continua. 
Mia moglie non è antipatica né una sgualdrina: ma probabilmente è una donna che è presa da un altro uomo e si trova in una situazione che non sa cosa fare, se buttare all'aria la famiglia per questo o reprimere i suoi sentimenti.
Che si prenda a questo punto le sue responsabilità. E' adulta e lo deve fare.
Le ho detto che è estremamente umiliante da parte mia essere l'uomo che lei troverà quando le sarà passata o lui l'avrà mollata. Sono il marito, non la sua ruota di scorta.
Per cui... che decida in fretta e subito.


----------



## Tara (16 Gennaio 2014)

Danny: sei dimagrito 10 kg.  Se lei ti volesse bene si prenderebbe a cuore la tua salute e si prenderebbe cura di te! Prendersi cura di te, per rifletto, significa anche prendersi cura di tua figlia. La piccola nota che tu hai perso peso e che non dormi. Devi dare un taglio a questa situazione proprio per lei.. 

Coraggio


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Danny*

Ma tu vuoi una donna che ha deciso perchè gli hai chiesto tu di decidere?ma vuoi una donna così?ma non pensi di meritare qualcosa di più?di valere di più?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi una donna che ha deciso perchè gli hai chiesto tu di decidere?ma vuoi una donna così?ma non pensi di meritare qualcosa di più?di valere di più?


Ao'....hai messo troppo zucchero nel caffe stamane....
Buondi


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao Tullio, vedo che sei appena iscritto. Io non vorrei esserlo mai stato, ma è capitato ed eccomi qui.
> Come vedi la cosa non si fermava solo ai due sms cancellati... il sospetto l'avevo... mia moglie si portava il cellulare ovunque... non lo mollava mai... e questa non è mai stata una sua abitudine.
> Messaggiare così tanto dall'Egitto quando sei in vacanza implica un certo coinvolgimento che va oltre la fine di una storia. Cancellare un registro manifesta una certa malafede e la paura di essere scoperti.
> Darmi ragione su tutto come ha fatto evidenzia una sua coda di paglia...
> ...



carissimo chiedo venia,e correggimi se sbaglio..senza entrare nei particolari.Mi pare che lui sia uno spiantato,senza un 'euro,mentre tu no,che abbia molti piu'anni di te,e se capisco bene viva 300km piu'a sud di voi.
Se e'cosi',tua moglie e'forse folle??perche'pensare di vivere con un tipo simile...significa la morte civile....dico bene??


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi una donna che ha deciso perchè gli hai chiesto tu di decidere?ma vuoi una donna così?ma non pensi di meritare qualcosa di più?di valere di più?


In questo momento mia moglie è diventata econdaria. Io voglio mia figlia.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> carissimo chiedo venia,e correggimi se sbaglio..senza entrare nei particolari.Mi pare che lui sia uno spiantato,senza un 'euro,mentre tu no,che abbia molti piu'anni di te,e se capisco bene viva 300km piu'a sud di voi.
> Se e'cosi',tua moglie e'forse folle??perche'pensare di vivere con un tipo simile...significa la morte civile....dico bene??


Non so se dici bene...
Ti dico tutto quel che so ora, che ho un quadro più completo.
Ha 53 anni, vive sulle colline del Chianti, da sei anni con una compagna che ha un figlio di 12 anni ( avuto da un matrimonio precedente), ha un mutuo per pagare la casa nuova, ha appena perso il lavoro ma ora ha aperto la partita iva. Non è spiantato d suo, è anche collezionista e i suoi pezzi sono tra i  più importanti (non dico di cosa per non arrivare a lui) valutabili attorno ai 500.000 euro complessivi.
E' un bell'uomo - l'ho visto in fiera -  e particolare che mi ha rivelato mia moglie nei suoi vivaci lampi di estrema quanto imbarazzante sincerità, anche ben dotato oltre che circonciso. E' sicuro di sè, parla con tutti, ha la battuta pronta, anche se tende ad ascoltare più sè stesso che gli altri.
Nell'ambiente è abbastanza conosciuto come un po' un playboy o qualcosa di simile: nella sua vita non si è mai sposato nè ha mai avuto figli.
Con la compagna non va più d'accordo: lei ha avuto dei problemi di salute, ora so non gravi ma fastidiosi, se non sbaglio delle ragadi credo non più operabili e estremamente dolorose, per cui forse non hanno rapporti sessuali.
A mia moglie le ho detto che mi sembrava strano che lui quando ha saputo che io avevo scoperto la tresca non solo non abbia troncato ma abbia insistito per continuarla prestandole un telefono, senza valutare i rischi (per esempio che io facessi una piazzata e informassi anche la sua compagna): o è cretino o immaturo.
Per lei la seconda ipotesi.
Ma lui, dice mia moglie,  la fa star bene, la fa ridere, lei dice di aiutarlo, perché adesso ha bisogno, prova affetto per lui.
Riporto le sue parole.
Lei continua a sostenere che più che lui le piace la situazione, che è alla ricerca di continue conferme etc.
Può essere, ma non credo sia sufficiente per giustificare tutto questo.


----------



## erab (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non so se dici bene...
> Ti dico tutto quel che so ora, che ho un quadro più completo.
> Ha 53 anni, vive sulle colline del Chianti, da sei anni con una compagna che ha un figlio di 12 anni ( avuto da un matrimonio precedente), ha un mutuo per pagare la casa nuova, ha appena perso il lavoro ma ora ha aperto la partita iva. Non è spiantato d suo, è anche collezionista e i suoi pezzi sono tra i  più importanti (non dico di cosa per non arrivare a lui) valutabili attorno ai 500.000 euro complessivi.
> E' un bell'uomo - l'ho visto in fiera -  e particolare che mi ha rivelato mia moglie nei suoi vivaci lampi di estrema quanto imbarazzante sincerità, anche ben dotato oltre che circonciso. *E' sicuro di sè, parla con tutti, ha la battuta pronta, anche se tende ad ascoltare più sè stesso che gli altri.*
> ...


Sul primo neretto, informata la compagna, vedi come si ridimensiona.
Sul secondo neretto sappiamo tutti che son balle.
Sul terzo, lei era in bolla, ora la bolla l'hai fatta scoppiare.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> Ao'....hai messo troppo zucchero nel caffe stamane....
> Buondi


No,non bevo caffe.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Scusa se mi permetto.
Separa comunque il conto.

Fino ad adesso tua moglie ha visto che ti convince come vuole. Anche adesso ti ha convinto ad aspettare. Potrebbe convincersi che "ti passerà" pure questa.
Un conto separato non è una lettera di avvocato.
La farà stare in campana anche dopo, vedrà che sei serio. 

Per me, eh.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Non so se dici bene...
> Ti dico tutto quel che so ora, che ho un quadro più completo.
> Ha 53 anni, vive sulle colline del Chianti, da sei anni con una compagna che ha un figlio di 12 anni ( avuto da un matrimonio precedente), ha un mutuo per pagare la casa nuova, ha appena perso il lavoro ma ora ha aperto la partita iva. Non è spiantato d suo, è anche collezionista e i suoi pezzi sono tra i  più importanti (non dico di cosa per non arrivare a lui) valutabili attorno ai 500.000 euro complessivi.
> E' un bell'uomo - l'ho visto in fiera -  e particolare che mi ha rivelato mia moglie nei suoi vivaci lampi di estrema quanto imbarazzante sincerità, anche ben dotato oltre che circonciso. E' sicuro di sè, parla con tutti, ha la battuta pronta, anche se tende ad ascoltare più sè stesso che gli altri.
> ...


Ma porca di quella vacca.Ma adesso siamo arrivati pure alla descrizione del cazzo?ma siete normali?dotato,circoinciso,e la cappella?Cazzo sinistroso o destrorso?ricurvo?ma qua si esagera....danny e dai.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma porca di quella vacca.Ma adesso siamo arrivati pure alla descrizione del cazzo?ma siete normali?dotato,circoinciso,e la cappella?Cazzo sinistroso o destrorso?ricurvo?ma qua si esagera....danny e dai.


Per una volta sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Per una volta sono d'accordo con te.


Quando sarai d'accordo sempre sarai un uomo migliore.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma porca di quella vacca.Ma adesso siamo arrivati pure alla descrizione del cazzo?ma siete normali?dotato,circoinciso,e la cappella?Cazzo sinistroso o destrorso?ricurvo?ma qua si esagera....danny e dai.


Concordo. Qui si è oltrepassato di molto il limite della decenza.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Concordo. Qui si è oltrepassato di molto il limite della decenza.


E cazzo!Non solo le corna,ma anche andare a chiedere le misure del pisello dell'altro....!Ma pure sta donna però,tradisce il suo uomo e gli racconta pure con le dimensioni del cazzo ,ci manca solo che gli racconta come e quanto orgasmi ha avuto,se gli ha dato il culo,non si può leggere sta cosa.E dopo tutto vacanza insieme in egitto?Ma neanche a Capocotta,ma come si può?io avrei in testa il pensiero dell'altro cazzo...giuro non ci riesco,non ci riuscirei.


----------



## mic (16 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto.
> Separa comunque il conto.
> 
> Fino ad adesso tua moglie ha visto che ti convince come vuole. Anche adesso ti ha convinto ad aspettare. Potrebbe convincersi che "ti passerà" pure questa.
> ...


Quoto. Ha ragione Nausicaa...Separa i conti da subito, e tienili separati.


----------



## quorthon (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cazzo!Non solo le corna,ma anche andare a chiedere le misure del pisello dell'altro....!Ma pure sta donna però,tradisce il suo uomo e gli racconta pure con le dimensioni del cazzo ,ci manca solo che gli racconta come e quanto orgasmi ha avuto,se gli ha dato il culo,non si può leggere sta cosa.E dopo tutto vacanza insieme in egitto?Ma neanche a Capocotta,ma come si può?io avrei in testa il pensiero dell'altro cazzo...giuro non ci riesco,non ci riuscirei.


Sarebbe interessanete sapere se la santa ha descritto anche il gusto dello sperma del superdotato...:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cazzo!Non solo le corna,ma anche andare a chiedere le misure del pisello dell'altro....!Ma pure sta donna però,tradisce il suo uomo e gli racconta pure con le dimensioni del cazzo ,ci manca solo che gli racconta come e quanto orgasmi ha avuto,se gli ha dato il culo,non si può leggere sta cosa.E dopo tutto vacanza insieme in egitto?Ma neanche a Capocotta,ma come si può?io avrei in testa il pensiero dell'altro cazzo...giuro non ci riesco,non ci riuscirei.


Ma non credo sia stato Danny a chiedere, ma lei a dirlo senza che qualcuno glielo chiedesse, magari durante una delle infinite discussioni che si hanno in questi casi. (per me una bastardata che si aggiunge alle altre).

Da un paio di giorni a questa parte penso che Danny si stia muovendo relativamente bene.

Ha capito che in questo momento non ha a che fare con una persona senziente, ma con una ragazzina che cammina sulle nuvole perchè ha beccato il manzo alternativo playboy dei miei coglioni che potrebbe scoparsi tutti ma invece ha scelto lei (Danny, per inciso, nella maggiorparte dei casi questi alla fine si rivelano degli sfigati che la metà basta, credimi).

A questa comincia a mancare la terra sotto i piedi. Il conto lo separerei oggi, non lunedì. Le prossime bollette in scadenza lei deve trovarle sul tavolo con la metà dei soldi messi da Danny e un bel biglietto: metti l'altra metà e valle a pagare.

Adesso come adesso, purtroppo, non vedo margini di ricostruzione, ma ovviamente spero di sbagliarmi.

Danny, tieni presente anche un altro aspetto della cosa. Molto presto, il tipo rivelerà la sua vera natura (cioè quella di essere un grandissimo testa di cazzo) e tua moglie riceverà una palata sulle gengive che se la ricorderà da qui fino a Pasqua del 2027. Ritornerà in ginocchio sui ceci. Per me è in quel momento che tu sarai vulnerabile, molto vulnerabile. Preparati bene a quel momento.


----------



## quorthon (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non so se dici bene...
> Ti dico tutto quel che so ora, che ho un quadro più completo.
> Ha 53 anni, vive sulle colline del Chianti, da sei anni con una compagna che ha un figlio di 12 anni ( avuto da un matrimonio precedente), ha un mutuo per pagare la casa nuova, ha appena perso il lavoro ma ora ha aperto la partita iva. Non è spiantato d suo, è anche collezionista e i suoi pezzi sono tra i più importanti (non dico di cosa per non arrivare a lui) valutabili attorno ai 500.000 euro complessivi.
> E' un bell'uomo - l'ho visto in fiera - e particolare che mi ha rivelato mia moglie nei suoi vivaci lampi di estrema quanto imbarazzante sincerità, anche ben dotato oltre che circonciso. E' sicuro di sè, parla con tutti, ha la battuta pronta, anche se tende ad ascoltare più sè stesso che gli altri.
> ...



colto,raffinato,simpatico,molto benestante,e naturalmente superdotato e circonciso...e' anche in lista per l'esplorazione di marte?
Certo che fosse tutto vero tua moglie e' un genio!


----------



## erab (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non credo sia stato Danny a chiedere, ma lei a dirlo senza che qualcuno glielo chiedesse, magari durante una delle infinite discussioni che si hanno in questi casi. (per me una bastardata che si aggiunge alle altre).
> 
> Da un paio di giorni a questa parte penso che Danny si stia muovendo relativamente bene.
> 
> ...


Quotissimo!!!


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non credo sia stato Danny a chiedere, ma lei a dirlo senza che qualcuno glielo chiedesse, magari durante una delle infinite discussioni che si hanno in questi casi. (per me una bastardata che si aggiunge alle altre).
> 
> Da un paio di giorni a questa parte penso che Danny si stia muovendo relativamente bene.
> 
> ...


Si,ma non capisco la dinamica.A me sfugge il motivo per il quale oltre all'umiliazione delle corna,devi andare  a descrivere a tuo marito le dimensioni del cazzo dell'altro.Già è umiliante per un uomo sapere che la moglie e madre di sua figlia andava in albergo a scopare,è necessario descrivere certi particolari?Per umiliarlo?per cosa?mi spiegate il senso?giuro che non capisco.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma non capisco la dinamica.A me sfugge il motivo per il quale oltre all'umiliazione delle corna,devi andare  a descrivere a tuo marito le dimensioni del cazzo dell'altro.Già è umiliante per un uomo sapere che la moglie e madre di sua figlia andava in albergo a scopare,è necessario descrivere certi particolari?Per umiliarlo?per cosa?mi spiegate il senso?giuro che non capisco.


E' stronza.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non credo sia stato Danny a chiedere, ma lei a dirlo senza che qualcuno glielo chiedesse, magari durante una delle infinite discussioni che si hanno in questi casi. (per me una bastardata che si aggiunge alle altre).
> 
> Da un paio di giorni a questa parte penso che Danny si stia muovendo relativamente bene.
> 
> ...


Stiamo disquisendo di una donna timida....!


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> E' stronza.


é stronza?e da stronza non capisce di ferire il padre di sua figlia?ma non ti pare sadica?per me ci gode a mettergli le corna....!r


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

*si vabbbbbbe*

pero non vi scordate una cosa che mi sembra state trascurando troppo spesso....
e' sua moglie e la ama....


io non mi stanchero' mai di ripeterlo....non e' facile fare brutti pensieri su una persona che si ama...
lei ci riesce perche non lo ama....
ma lui....io lo comprendo


----------



## quorthon (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> é stronza?e da stronza non capisce di ferire il padre di sua figlia?ma non ti pare sadica?per me ci gode a mettergli le corna....!r




Che con questi messaggi velati lei stia cercando di aprire nuovi orizzonti da cuckold per il marito?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pero non vi scordate una cosa che mi sembra state trascurando troppo spesso....
> e' sua moglie e la ama....
> 
> 
> ...


Ma pure io lo comprendo.

Non deve essere facile trattare freddamente e a pesci in faccia come ha cominciato a fare lui, la donna che si ama.

Ma in nome dell'Amore non puoi mica sopportare tutto, eccheccazzo.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me.

Ragazzina, egocentrica. Danny è sempre stato e suo marito, e il suo migliore amico.
Abituata a dipendere da lui, in un certo senso, a lui si è, con leggerezza ed egocentrismo ed egoismo, affidata pure per le discussioni che sarebbero certo state meglio riservate alle amiche durante lo spritz.

Danny ha continuato a fare il migliore amico, e lei si è comodamente spinta sempre più in là, rassicurata da Danny che il suo comportamento non era sbagliato.


----------



## erab (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pero non vi scordate una cosa che mi sembra state trascurando troppo spesso....
> e' sua moglie e la ama....
> 
> 
> ...


Oggi l'ama.
Ma ieri l'amava più.
Domani l' amerà meno.
Dopodomani scoprirà che preferisce un'altra.
C'è una cosa che lei non capisce, sta esaurendo il tempo.
O si da una mossa o lo perde.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma pure io lo comprendo.
> 
> Non deve essere facile trattare freddamente e a pesci in faccia come ha cominciato a fare lui, la donna che si ama.
> 
> Ma in nome dell'Amore non puoi mica sopportare tutto, eccheccazzo.


no no, certamente no.

io mi immagino quante cose stiano cambiando nella vista di quest'uomo....
come sta cambiando lui e i suoi sentimenti...
tutto il tuo mondo che credevi in un modo, si ribalta, il tuo modo di pensare, di vedere tua moglie, di capire, di perdonare, di sopportare, di dire basta...
mamma mia...quanta forza e coraggio ci vogliono?


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me.
> 
> Ragazzina, egocentrica. Danny è sempre stato e suo marito, e il suo migliore amico.
> Abituata a dipendere da lui, in un certo senso, a lui si è, con leggerezza ed egocentrismo ed egoismo, affidata pure per le discussioni che sarebbero certo state meglio riservate alle amiche durante lo spritz.
> ...


Più o meno sì.
Tieni conto poi che siamo nudisti, quindi di genitali siamo abituati a vederne.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

quorthon ha detto:


> Che con questi messaggi velati lei stia cercando di aprire nuovi orizzonti da cuckold per il marito?


Conosci perpli ?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Oggi l'ama.
> Ma ieri l'amava più.
> Domani l' amerà meno.
> Dopodomani scoprirà che preferisce un'altra.
> ...


Stra stra quoto ...è la fine delle persone presuntuose ( moglie di danny) restan sole ...danny per ora ne è innamorato ma guarirà ...ci vuole un po' di tempo


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Ah*



danny ha detto:


> Più o meno sì.
> Tieni conto poi che siamo nudisti, quindi di genitali siamo abituati a vederne.


Ah ecco,quindi normale venirti a descrivere il cazzo dell'altro,siete nudisti....,ti avrà fatto piacere sapere che era un cazzo ben piazzato no?turgido?carnoso?venoso?circoinciso il giusto,cappella solida e volitiva,coglioni?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Più o meno sì.
> Tieni conto poi che siamo nudisti, quindi di genitali siamo abituati a vederne.


Ale' ah danny mi sembri eta beta ogni tanto fai uscire qualcosa dal marsupio ( leggi panza ) ... Attendo novelle


----------



## quorthon (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Più o meno sì.
> Tieni conto poi che siamo nudisti, quindi di genitali siamo abituati a vederne.


Be' conferma la mia ipotesi che e' un genio..con tutta l'esperienza che ha ha trovato quello che piu' gli si confa' per dimensioni..chiamala scema


----------



## zanna (16 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Oggi l'ama.
> Ma ieri l'amava più.
> Domani l' amerà meno.
> Dopodomani scoprirà che preferisce un'altra.
> ...


Mah da una parte penso che lei (perlomeno al momento) voglia perderlo .... dall'altra ho il timore che Danny abbia iniziato a ritenerla perduta già da prima della vacanza IMHO


----------



## zanna (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no no, certamente no.
> 
> io mi immagino quante cose stiano cambiando nella vista di quest'uomo....
> come sta cambiando lui e i suoi sentimenti...
> ...


Tanto sia della prima che, soprattutto, della seconda


----------



## tullio (16 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> più che altro, la misura si è colmata anche per lui. E poi, chi dice che una presa di posizione simile o anche  più forte non le faccia bene?


Vero: hai ragione. In entrambi i casi. 
Potrebbe essere un bene anche per lei. Anzi: credo lo sia sicuramente, nel senso che finalmente deve predere consapevolezza che le sue azioni hanno effetto su altri e lei non può pensare che tutto ruoti sempre e solo attorno al suo centro. 
Inoltre, se la misura è colma, c'è poco da fare. In fondo è inevitabile. 
Solo che lei è confusa e verosimilmente piena anche, al momento, di paure e non solo, c'è da credere, verso se stessa ma, minimo, anche per la prole. Che dire? Se Danny ritiene ora di non farcela più allora non ce la fa più e punto. Solo, come ha sbagliato in passato (l'ingenuo tentativo di ingelosirla...) per eccesso di coinvolgimento emotivo, potrebbe sbagliare ora per eccesso di rabbia. Se deve prendere una decisione la prenda ma che sia a mente fredda. La rabbia acceca e fa passare per giustizia ciò che è solo risentimento. Danny potrebbe essere il primo a pentirsi di averla persa sotto stress. Del resto in ogni caso continuerà a soffrire. 
Su una cosa, e qui concordo con molti che lo hanno già rilevato, scommetterei con certezza di vincere: lei prima o poi tornerà da Danny. Se c'è un uomo nella sua vita è Danny.


----------



## disincantata (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ale' ah danny mi sembri eta beta ogni tanto fai uscire qualcosa dal marsupio ( leggi panza ) ... Attendo novelle



Questa no, lo aveva scritto all'inizio, timida e nudista, secondo me una contraddizione.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questa no, lo aveva scritto all'inizio, timida e nudista, secondo me una contraddizione.


Eh si come dire timida e un po' esibizionista ...stona un po' ...forse danny ha confuso timidezza con riservatezza ?


----------



## disincantata (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco,quindi normale venirti a descrivere il cazzo dell'altro,siete nudisti....,ti avrà fatto piacere sapere che era un cazzo ben piazzato no?turgido?carnoso?venoso?circoinciso il giusto,cappella solida e volitiva,coglioni?



Se ricordo bene lei raccontò a Danny che la prima volta in Motel fece cilecca, quindi, o racconta balle, o ci ha scopato molte volte e quella non era la prima.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se ricordo bene lei raccontò a Danny che la prima volta in Motel fece cilecca, quindi, o racconta balle, o ci ha scopato molte volte e quella non era la prima.


Che racconti balle ormai è appurato ogni tanto  confessa a danny una bugia


----------



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto.
> *Separa comunque il conto.*
> 
> Fino ad adesso tua moglie ha visto che ti convince come vuole. Anche adesso ti ha convinto ad aspettare. Potrebbe convincersi che "ti passerà" pure questa.
> ...


Quoto, approvo e appoggio con vigore.
Fallo, Danny!


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Scusate*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che racconti balle ormai è appurato ogni tanto  confessa a danny una bugia


Scusate,ma io sono all'antica,io ancora non mi capacito,ancora non capisco il descrivere il pisello dell'altro....scusate.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mah da una parte penso che lei (perlomeno al momento) voglia perderlo .... dall'altra ho il timore che Danny abbia iniziato a ritenerla perduta già da prima della vacanza IMHO



Il timore di averla perduta ce l'avevo sì.
Ma confidavo nella vacanza per ritrovarla.
E se è stata comunque divertente - come vacanza - non è servita a nulla per questo.
A mio parere più che altro lei non vuole perdere lui, per il quale in questo momento ha una cotta, è innamorata, in ogni caso prova una passione più forte rispetto a me. 
Se vado indietro nel tempo... e ripenso con più lucidità a quanto accaduto, mia moglie è cambiata come atteggiamento verso me intorno a maggio.
Eravamo appena rientrati da un ponte a Napoli... una bella vacanza in cui siamo stati veramente bene, e lei qualche giorno dopo ha incontrato lui da sola al lavoro, si sono parlati, e hanno cominciato a scriversi via mail.
Da quel momento mia moglie è lentamente cambiata. Ha cominciato a soffrire d'insonnia, a isolarsi con l'MP3. Ho attribuito tutto questo a una fase di depressione... che si è acuita con l'emorragia che ha avuto durante le vacanze che l'ha gettata anche psicologicamente a terra. Però... anche mentre io caricavo i bagagli sull'auto alla partenza per le vacanze, lei scriveva a lui una mail allegra e garrula... tutte mail già all'epoca conservate in una cartellina a parte.
Riguardando indietro la storia, credo che mia moglie si sia beccata una cotta subito già a maggio... e come capita ad alcuni adolescenti ha cominciato a isolarsi... con in più la consapevolezza di essere una donna sposata e madre e quindi non libera di lasciarsi andare, cosa che ha accresciuto gli stati di ansia, rendendola insonne. Tornati dalle ferie c'è stato uno stop per le condizioni di salute, evidentemente mia moglie si vergognava di stare male... lui l'ha contattata e la storia è partita ufficialmente il 10 ottobre col primo incontro al 20. 
Ora. è evidente che mia moglie in questo momento non possa dire di amarmi - perché ama o comunque ha una cotta per lui.
Ma credo sia consapevole che questa cosa potrebbe non avere futuro, che forse lui in lei cerca solo sesso, che è una storia comunque senza futuro. Così cerca di tenere buono me per quando finirà, per potersi assicurare comunque un placido atterraggio quando lui la mollerà o quando a lei sarà passata la sbornia.
Ora, a me di fare la ruota di scorta non va. 
E lei una gran parte di responsabilità deve assumersela.
Idem per l'amante. 
La storia è già andata troppo oltre.
La stima nei confronti di mia moglie si è quasi azzerata, perdonatemi, ma ieri mi sembrava una cretina.
Mi voleva far vedere la ferita, mi diceva se mi piaceva la patata depilata... e io la guardavo e
"Ma tu sei fuori. Ma sei una cretina completa. Sono solo questi gli argomenti che sai tirare fuori?".
E alla fine mi dava ragione su tutto, che era una cretina, che si vergognava... che doveva finirla, che la finiva di sentirlo etc. ma che non sapeva come fare, come fermarsi....
ovviamente con credibilità zero. Troppo tardi per averne.
Voglio vedere ora cosa riuscirà a tirare fuori.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si come dire timida e un po' esibizionista ...stona un po' ...forse danny ha confuso timidezza con riservatezza ?


In effetti ho usato l'aggettivo sbagliato, ma all'inizio dovevo semplificare, mica mettere in piazza tutto: mia moglie è ansiosa, ha alcune fobie, e queste le impediscono di fare determinate cose. E' per esempio agorafobica e claustrofobica e questo in alcuni momenti può essere visto per timidezza. 
Ha la fobia di essere toccata da estranei, non sopporterebbe i massaggi per dire, e quando ha fatto la depilazione inguinale era tutta contenta per aver superato un ostacolo che credeva insormontabile.
Credo che prima di andare dall'estetista abbia preso uno xanax.


----------



## disincantata (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti ho usato l'aggettivo sbagliato, ma all'inizio dovevo semplificare, mica mettere in piazza tutto: mia moglie è ansiosa, ha alcune fobie, e queste le impediscono di fare determinate cose. E' per esempio agorafobica e claustrofobica e questo in alcuni momenti può essere visto per timidezza.
> Ha la fobia di essere toccata da estranei, non sopporterebbe i massaggi per dire, e quando ha fatto la depilazione inguinale era tutta contenta per aver superato un ostacolo che credeva insormontabile.
> Credo che prima di andare dall'estetista abbia preso uno xanax.



Io ho una cognata che detesta essere toccata e non farebbe mai un massaggio ne una ceretta, ma non ha amanti e con il marito ci è stata pochissime volte e solo per avere i figli. Ovviamente lui dopo qualche anno di attesa ha guardato altrove ma lei non è stata affatto disturbata dal tradimento, solo infastidita perchè coinvolta dall'altra, ed ha vinto mia cognata, si fa per dire, coabitano pacificamente e lui ha lasciato immediatamente l'amante invadente, che pretendeva 'il trono', altrimenti sarebbe ancora un felice trio.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se ricordo bene lei raccontò a Danny che la prima volta in Motel fece cilecca, quindi, o racconta balle, o ci ha scopato molte volte e quella non era la prima.


Quella era la prima, e secondo lei l'unica.
Il pene grosso si vede anche a riposo, ma mia moglie ha detto di non averlo mai visto completamente in tiro.
E che si è ammosciato del tutto dopo 3 minuti. 
il che le ha fatto pensare "Ma allora io non sono brava a letto...". E "ma allora non è vero che i piselli grossi si sentono di più...".
Queste sono le confidenze, giuro.
Conoscendo mia moglie... sessualmente non è il massimo, è vero. 
Ma con 3 minuti... lei è appena appena al fischio d'inizio, sfido che non ha sentito niente.
Se è vero, ma non fatico a crederle, vista la dovizia di particolari.


----------



## mic (16 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ho una cognata che detesta essere toccata e non farebbe mai un massaggio ne una ceretta, ma non ha amanti e con il marito ci è stata pochissime volte e solo per avere i figli. Ovviamente lui dopo qualche anno di attesa ha guardato altrove ma lei non è stata affatto disturbata dal tradimento, solo infastidita perchè coinvolta dall'altra, ed ha vinto mia cognata, si fa per dire, coabitano pacificamente e lui ha lasciato immediatamente l'amante invadente, che pretendeva 'il trono', altrimenti sarebbe ancora un felice trio.


Eh però....


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



disincantata ha detto:


> Io ho una cognata che detesta essere toccata e non farebbe mai un massaggio ne una ceretta, ma non ha amanti e con il marito ci è stata pochissime volte e solo per avere i figli. Ovviamente lui dopo qualche anno di attesa ha guardato altrove ma lei non è stata affatto disturbata dal tradimento, solo infastidita perchè coinvolta dall'altra, ed ha vinto mia cognata, si fa per dire, coabitano pacificamente e lui ha lasciato immediatamente l'amante invadente, che pretendeva 'il trono', altrimenti sarebbe ancora un felice trio.


Ed io continuo a non capire....ha la fobia di essere toccata da estranei e poi prende cazzi dentro alberghi...!


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ed io continuo a non capire....ha la fobia di essere toccata da estranei e poi prende cazzi dentro alberghi...!


Perché lui non è estraneo, Oscuro.
Non ti so spiegare questa fobia, ma c'è.


----------



## disincantata (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quella era la prima, e secondo lei l'unica.
> Il pene grosso si vede anche a riposo, ma mia moglie ha detto di non averlo mai visto completamente in tiro.
> E che si è ammosciato del tutto dopo 3 minuti.
> il che le ha fatto pensare "Ma allora io non sono brava a letto...". E "ma allora non è vero che i piselli grossi si sentono di più...".
> ...



Premesso che è allucinante che ti racconti questi dettagli, scusa ma mi sembra anche scema.

Io non so le differenze tra il tuo pene e quello dell'altro, ma se sono sostanziali le capisci anche in un minuto, altra cosa la durata assurda del rapporto, che lascia insoddisfatta qualsiasi donna, soprattutto se il primo rapporto dura un attimo. Sarebbe una valida ragione per troncare, ma io dubito molto Danny che lo fosse. Tua moglie di rigira come vuole, devi essere tu a reagire. Non devi avere paura di ricominciare, anche se è ovvio sarebbe più comodo chiudere gli occhi, ma che vita ti aspetterebbe con lei?


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Premesso che è allucinante che ti racconti questi dettagli, scusa ma mi sembra anche scema.
> 
> Io non so le differenze tra il tuo pene e quello dell'altro, ma se sono sostanziali le capisci anche in un minuto, altra cosa la durata assurda del rapporto, che lascia insoddisfatta qualsiasi donna, soprattutto se il primo rapporto dura un attimo. Sarebbe una valida ragione per troncare, ma io dubito molto Danny che lo fosse. Tua moglie di rigira come vuole, devi essere tu a reagire. Non devi avere paura di ricominciare, anche se è ovvio sarebbe più comodo chiudere gli occhi, ma che vita ti aspetterebbe con lei?


Un po scema lo è, ma direi che lo è diventata.
Non so quanto siano sostanziali le differenze, lei ha paragonato il pene di li a quello di un nostro amico nudista, effettivamente oltre la media. Il mio è nella media.
Non so quanto gliene freghi però a mia moglie di non aver goduto. Gliene fregava molto di aver "ottenuto", questo sì. Molto infantile la cosa. 
Era questo a gasarla. Comunque sì, mia moglie mi ha rigirato come ha voluto, con sprazzi di sincerità misti a reticenze e balle.
Diciamo che mia moglie sa comunque essere sincera dopo, quando diventa "l'amica" che racconta.
E' reticente e bugiarda prima, quando deve raggiungere lo scopo.
Evidentemente le bugie di oggi sono finalizzate.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Un po scema lo è, ma direi che lo è diventata.
> Non so quanto siano sostanziali le differenze, lei ha paragonato il pene di li a quello di un nostro amico nudista, effettivamente oltre la media. Il mio è nella media.
> Non so quanto gliene freghi però a mia moglie di non aver goduto. Gliene fregava molto di aver "ottenuto", questo sì. Molto infantile la cosa.
> Era questo a gasarla. Comunque sì, mia moglie mi ha rigirato come ha voluto, con sprazzi di sincerità misti a reticenze e balle.
> ...


ma senti, se io mi mettessi a parlare dei piselli dei miei amici il mio ragazzo non so bene come reagirebbe sai....
non so se' normale come cosa, a prescindere dall essere nudisti


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusate,ma io sono all'antica,io ancora non mi capacito,ancora non capisco il descrivere il pisello dell'altro....scusate.


Premesso che non tradito quindi non so però anche nelle relazioni chiusa una e iniziata un altra a mente non mi ricordo di aver raccontato al mio nuovo amore le caratteristiche anatomiche del precedente ...la considererei una caduta di stile :smile:


----------



## erab (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quella era la prima, e secondo lei l'unica.
> Il pene grosso si vede anche a riposo, ma mia moglie ha detto di non averlo mai visto completamente in tiro.
> E che si è ammosciato del tutto dopo 3 minuti.
> il che le ha fatto pensare "Ma allora io non sono brava a letto...". E "ma allora non è vero che i piselli grossi si sentono di più...".
> ...


:miiiii:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti ho usato l'aggettivo sbagliato, ma all'inizio dovevo semplificare, mica mettere in piazza tutto: mia moglie è ansiosa, ha alcune fobie, e queste le impediscono di fare determinate cose. E' per esempio agorafobica e claustrofobica e questo in alcuni momenti può essere visto per timidezza.
> Ha la fobia di essere toccata da estranei, non sopporterebbe i massaggi per dire, e quando ha fatto la depilazione inguinale era tutta contenta per aver superato un ostacolo che credeva insormontabile.
> Credo che prima di andare dall'estetista abbia preso uno xanax.


Non capisco perché non si faccia seguire da un 'analista che mi sembra piuttosto instabile ...certo ne deve trovare uno bravo ma se non sbaglio state a Milano non credo avrà difficoltà a trovarne uno professionalmente capace


----------



## erab (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Un po scema lo è, ma direi che lo è diventata.
> Non so quanto siano sostanziali le differenze, lei ha paragonato il pene di li a quello di un nostro amico nudista, effettivamente oltre la media. Il mio è nella media.
> Non so quanto gliene freghi però a mia moglie di non aver goduto. Gliene fregava molto di aver "ottenuto", questo sì. Molto infantile la cosa.
> Era questo a gasarla. Comunque sì, mia moglie mi ha rigirato come ha voluto, con sprazzi di sincerità misti a reticenze e balle.
> ...


:miiiii::miiiii::miiiii:


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma senti, se io mi mettessi a parlare dei piselli dei miei amici il mio ragazzo non so bene come reagirebbe sai....
> non so se' normale come cosa, a prescindere dall essere nudisti



Personalmente a me della descrizione del pisello che si è scopato mia moglie non mi frega nulla, di genitali ne abbiamo visti nella nostra vita a migliaia, mi può dare tutte le valutazioni anatomiche che vuole come io posso darle informazioni sulla circonferenza toracica di qualche mia ex d'antan...
il vero problema è che si è scopato mia moglie. Punto.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché non si faccia seguire da un 'analista che mi sembra piuttosto instabile ...certo ne deve trovare uno bravo ma se non sbaglio state a Milano non credo avrà difficoltà a trovarne uno professionalmente capace



Perché non vuole.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Personalmente a me della descrizione del pisello che si è scopato mia moglie non mi frega nulla, di genitali ne abbiamo visti nella nostra vita a migliaia, mi può dare tutte le valutazioni anatomiche che vuole come io posso darle informazioni sulla circonferenza toracica di qualche mia ex d'antan...
> il vero problema è che si è scopato mia moglie. Punto.


si ma non e' che lui s'e' scopato tua moglie amico mio,
e' tua mioglie che si e' fatta scopare dal panzon ganzon.....
e poi...passi che te sei fatta scopa'....ma poi non mi dire se ce l ha grosso o meno.....
e' consequenziale.....


----------



## quorthon (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> di genitali ne abbiamo visti nella nostra vita a migliaia..QUOTE]
> 
> Non stento a crederci :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non vuole.


Non riconosce di star male e minimizza o ha proprio sfiducia nei medici ?


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non riconosce di star male e minimizza o ha proprio sfiducia nei medici ?


  Sfiducia negli psicologi.
In vacanza ne abbiamo parlato ancora.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non riconosce di star male e minimizza o ha proprio sfiducia nei medici ?


vai a postare la tua voce per cortesia e di grazie?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vai a postare la tua voce per cortesia e di grazie?


Ma dove ? Soprattutto come ?  Te come hai fatto ?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma dove ? Soprattutto come ?  Te come hai fatto ?


abbiamo fatto in 3 modi diversi...io mi sono rivolta a lola....ho fatto una registrazione e gliel ho mandata...
toy non so come ha fatto puoi fartelo dire...
e tuba l ha fatto con tutubo....
ahahahaha tuba tutubo ahahahahahahaha
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La stima nei confronti di mia moglie si è quasi azzerata, perdonatemi, ma ieri mi sembrava una cretina.
> Mi voleva far vedere la ferita, mi diceva se mi piaceva la patata depilata... e io la guardavo e
> "Ma tu sei fuori. Ma sei una cretina completa. Sono solo questi gli argomenti che sai tirare fuori?".


E per fortuna che la leggenda metropolitana dice che sono gli uomini quelli che in genere ragionano col pisello.
Mi sembra che pure le donne, in quanto a farsi mandare in pappa il cervello quando si tratta di genitali, non siano seconde a nessuno.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E per fortuna che la leggenda metropolitana dice che sono gli uomini quelli che in genere ragionano col pisello.
> Mi sembra che pure le donne, in quanto a farsi mandare in pappa il cervello quando si tratta di genitali, non siano seconde a nessuno.



Beh, in questo caso ci si trova di fronte a una 40enne che raggiunge il numero di piselli che mediamente altre donne contano sotto i 20 anni (5 totali).
La reazione che noto è paragonabile a quella di una 15enne, e decisamente fuori luogo per l'età.
Tieni conto che lei al liceo era chiamata suora.
A volte i complessi sfociano poi in comportamenti apparentemente trasgressivi.
Senza voler fare della psicologia ad oltranza, ma confrontati tutti i giorni con una collega che numericamente ne ha collezionati e ne colleziona parecchi... qualche insicurezza ti viene alla fine...
Questo senza voler giustificare nulla... mia moglie dice sempre che ha bisogno di continue conferme, e ci sarà una ragione. Io ormai sto relazionandomi non con una 40enne moglie, ma con una figlia minorenne.


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sfiducia negli psicologi.
> In vacanza ne abbiamo parlato ancora.


Perché è molto, ma molto più semplice così, che mettersi in discussione...

Se vorrai e riuscirai a recuperare questo rapporto, visto che comunque tra i due sembri il più sensato, devi mettere la cura della psiche come conditio per tornare insieme.
Se vorrai fare certe mosse e se, come penso Tuba ha ragione, lei tornerà con la coda tra le gambe per la tranvata, dovrai veramente prendere in mano la sua (vostra) vita e aiutarla, lei non ha la forza per farlo. Devi farlo tu per lei, se lo vorrai. Non aspettare che lei si decida e dica sì. Per questo, se ti giochi bene le carte, forse ce la puoi fare... sempre che nel frattempo non decidi di averne abbastanza...

@fiamma (e non mi ricordo chi altri): sì... mi immedesimo sempre meno in questa storia...

:smile:


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Personalmente a me della descrizione del pisello che si è scopato mia moglie non mi frega nulla, di genitali ne abbiamo visti nella nostra vita a migliaia, mi può dare tutte le valutazioni anatomiche che vuole come io posso darle informazioni sulla circonferenza toracica di qualche mia ex d'antan...
> il vero problema è che si è scopato mia moglie. Punto.


Danny lascia stare, un tradimento di uno squallore unico,parla di cazzi poi.....


----------



## quorthon (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny lascia stare, un tradimento di uno squallore unico,parla di cazzi poi.....


Io sono sempre piu' del parere che il nostro utente sia pregno di fantasia...un romanziere rosa in allenamento


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



quorthon ha detto:


> Io sono sempre piu' del parere che il nostro utente sia pregno di fantasia...un romanziere rosa in allenamento


Si,potrebbe essere,ma la parte che recita è imbarazzante....!


----------



## Homer (16 Gennaio 2014)

quorthon ha detto:


> Io sono sempre piu' del parere che il nostro utente sia pregno di fantasia...un romanziere rosa in allenamento



Lo spero per lui, se così fosse ma dove cazzo la trova la voglia di scrivere tutti i giorni da settimane sta romanzata??


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2014)

Diciamo che scrivere mi scarica i nervi.
Se mi tengo tutto dentro vado fuori di testa.
E' una terapia anche la mia per resistere.
E poi per capire cosa cazzo fare. 
Per chi non ci crede ancora, sono problemi suoi.
Per chi è di Milano, se ci troviamo con gli orari, ci si può anche incontrare.
OK?


----------



## Homer (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che scrivere mi scarica i nervi.
> Se mi tengo tutto dentro vado fuori di testa.
> E' una terapia anche la mia per resistere.
> E poi per capire cosa cazzo fare.
> ...


Milano città o provincia??


----------



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che scrivere mi scarica i nervi.
> Se mi tengo tutto dentro vado fuori di testa.
> E' una terapia anche la mia per resistere.
> E poi per capire cosa cazzo fare.
> ...



Ma ti pare che tu debba dimostrare all'ultimo barlafus che casca qua dentro che esisti davvero e che la tua storia è reale? Che creda quel che gli pare e che si proietti nella testa i film che preferisce. Ma pensa te!


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*CI*



danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che scrivere mi scarica i nervi.
> Se mi tengo tutto dentro vado fuori di testa.
> E' una terapia anche la mia per resistere.
> E poi per capire cosa cazzo fare.
> ...


Ci avrei scommesso che eri di milano....


----------



## Homer (16 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che tu debba dimostrare all'ultimo *barlafus* che casca qua dentro che esisti davvero e che la tua storia è reale? Che creda quel che gli pare e che si proietti nella testa i film che preferisce. Ma pensa te!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Si si, sei proprio di Milano


----------



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Si si, sei proprio di Milano



Effettivamente... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mexican:


----------



## Homer (16 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che tu debba dimostrare all'ultimo barlafus che casca qua dentro che esisti davvero e che la tua storia è reale? Che creda quel che gli pare e che si proietti nella testa i film che preferisce. Ma pensa te!




Se la tua risposta è rivolta a me, ti posso dire che lui non mi deve giustificare proprio un bel niente, ci mancherebbe, trovo veramente assurdo il comportamente di Danny con la sua signora (anche se dalle ultime risposte ha recuperato un pò di punti), perchè mi dispiace che venga trattato in questo modo. Ho solo sperato che fosse veramente tanta voglia di scrivere.....:up:


----------



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Se la tua risposta è rivolta a me, ti posso dire che lui non mi deve giustificare proprio un bel niente, ci mancherebbe, trovo veramente assurdo il comportamente di Danny con la sua signora (anche se dalle ultime risposte ha recuperato un pò di punti), perchè mi dispiace che venga trattato in questo modo. Ho solo sperato che fosse veramente tanta voglia di scrivere.....:up:


No, Homer, non mi riferivo a te, che non solo non sei l'ultimo arrivato, ma non sei neppure un barlafus 
Ce l'avevo con Quorthon (spero si scriva così, che non ho voglia di controllare).


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Se la tua risposta è rivolta a me, ti posso dire che lui non mi deve giustificare proprio un bel niente, ci mancherebbe, trovo veramente assurdo il comportamente di Danny con la sua signora (anche se dalle ultime risposte ha recuperato un pò di punti), perchè mi dispiace che venga trattato in questo modo. Ho solo sperato che fosse veramente tanta voglia di scrivere.....:up:


Olà Homer! Che fine avevi fatto? Come va? :bye:


----------



## Homer (16 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Olà Homer! Che fine avevi fatto? Come va? :bye:





Diciamo che brancolo ancora nel buio, sono ancora in preda di quegli sbalzi emotivi che alle volte me la fanno sentire vicina e alle volte mi fanno venire voglia buttarla giù dal balcone.....
Ci pensavo proprio stamattina in macchina venendo in ufficio, che porto nei suoi confronti ancora tanto, troppo rancore e delusione, speriamo il tempo sistemi le cose. Ammetto di essere un pò stufo....


----------



## Diletta (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, in questo caso ci si trova di fronte a una 40enne che raggiunge il numero di piselli che mediamente altre donne contano sotto i 20 anni (5 totali).
> La reazione che noto è paragonabile a quella di una 15enne, e decisamente fuori luogo per l'età.
> Tieni conto che lei al liceo era chiamata suora.
> A volte i complessi sfociano poi in comportamenti apparentemente trasgressivi.
> ...




Ma siamo al paradossale!
Ora si fa a gara a chi ne ha collezionati di più e chi perde si sente anche inadeguata e scatta l'insicurezza.
E io che sono a quota 1 allora cosa faccio?
Dici che mi conviene prenotare un altro ciclo di psicoterapia per far crescere la mia autostima?! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma siamo al paradossale!
> Ora si fa a gara a chi ne ha collezionati di più e chi perde si sente anche inadeguata e scatta l'insicurezza.
> E io che sono a quota 1 allora cosa faccio?
> Dici che mi conviene prenotare un altro ciclo di psicoterapia per far crescere la mia autostima?! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Potresti pure provare altri piselli,costa meno...!


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Diciamo che brancolo ancora nel buio, sono ancora in preda di quegli sbalzi emotivi che alle volte me la fanno sentire vicina e alle volte mi fanno venire voglia buttarla giù dal balcone.....
> Ci pensavo proprio stamattina in macchina venendo in ufficio, che porto nei suoi confronti ancora tanto, troppo rancore e delusione, speriamo il tempo sistemi le cose. Ammetto di essere un pò stufo....


Capisco... sai, certe volte fa bene parlarne con un branco di pazzi estranei, che non sanno niente di te, che sparano un sacco di cavolate, ma che certe volte ci azzeccano pure... perché non apri un aggiornamento?

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma siamo al paradossale!
> Ora si fa a gara a chi ne ha collezionati di più e chi perde si sente anche inadeguata e scatta l'insicurezza.
> E io che sono a quota 1 allora cosa faccio?
> Dici che mi conviene prenotare un altro ciclo di psicoterapia per far crescere la mia autostima?! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


STRAQUOTO!
Anche io che sto a 1 e 1/2...


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potresti pure provare altri piselli,costa meno...!


Io sono stata fortunata... me la passa il SSN... :smile:


----------



## quorthon (16 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> No, Homer, non mi riferivo a te, che non solo non sei l'ultimo arrivato, ma non sei neppure un barlafus
> Ce l'avevo con Quorthon (spero si scriva così, che non ho voglia di controllare).


Ma quale giustificazione...sta tenendo tutti al guinzaglio con questa storiella..diciamo che persone voraci di storie alla beautiful sospendono la propria incredulita'...questo e' nient'altro che un esercizio di stile,basta esserne consapevoli


----------



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

quorthon ha detto:


> Ma quale giustificazione...sta tenendo tutti al guinzaglio con questa storiella..diciamo che persone voraci di storie alla beautiful sospendono la propria incredulita'...questo e' nient'altro che un esercizio di stile,basta esserne consapevoli


Non è che mi dai anche i numeri dell'enalotto? Grazie!


----------



## quorthon (16 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Non è che mi dai anche i numeri dell'enalotto? Grazie!


Ok ok non vorrei passare per saccente scusa..


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, in questo caso ci si trova di fronte a una 40enne che raggiunge il numero di piselli che mediamente altre donne contano sotto i 20 anni (5 totali).
> La reazione che noto è paragonabile a quella di una 15enne, e decisamente fuori luogo per l'età.
> Tieni conto che lei al liceo era chiamata suora.
> A volte i complessi sfociano poi in comportamenti apparentemente trasgressivi.
> ...


posso dire che è una cazzata
Non è certo quello che ti porta a tradire.


----------



## Diletta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potresti pure provare altri piselli,costa meno...!




...e come mai non mi interessano?
A forza di leggere qua mi sta venendo qualche dubbio:
non sarò normale io?


----------



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e come mai non mi interessano?
> A forza di leggere qua mi sta venendo qualche dubbio:
> non sarò normale io?



Nessuno è normale, Diletta.
Ma alcuni stanno bene nella loro pelle, e - credimi - sono dei privilegiati. Tu sei tra questi, quindi fottitene. Ma alla grande, proprio.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e come mai non mi interessano?
> A forza di leggere qua mi sta venendo qualche dubbio:
> non sarò normale io?


Magari non per i piselli, ma di sicuro no.


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2014)

*vabbuò Danny*

Famo che aspettamo lunedì sera.   voglio la conferma che hai aperto un conto tuo,prima di commentare le ultime evoluzioni


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me.
> 
> Ragazzina, egocentrica. Danny è sempre stato e suo marito, e *il suo migliore amico.*
> Abituata a dipendere da lui, in un certo senso, a lui si è, con leggerezza ed egocentrismo ed egoismo, affidata pure per le *discussioni che sarebbero certo state meglio riservate alle amiche *durante lo spritz.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io sono stata fortunata... me la passa il SSN... :smile:


 non sapevo ci fosse anche questo servizio


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e come mai non mi interessano?
> A forza di leggere qua mi sta venendo qualche dubbio:
> non sarò normale io?


Siamo tutti diversi... nessuno è veramente normale, ma solo se stesso...


----------



## sienne (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Danny,


ti fissi con le norme ... a quarant'anni così, a quindici così ecc. 
No, lei ha quarant'anni e si comporta a secondo di quello che è e sente.

E se credi che è come dici, che si è lasciata influenzare dalla compagna,
cosa vorresti sentire allora? Una donna di quarant'anni si lascia influenzare
a tale punto, che l'ha resa insicura ... e le persona a lei vicine e intimi - uomo e figlia,
non sono stati abbastanza capaci ad influenzarla nel farla sentire ingamba?

E in tutto questo tira e molla ... lei dove sta? ...

Non iniziare a cercare scuse e alibi ... quando sai ... 
non c'è nulla che ti possa distogliere. All'ultimo proprio certe storie ... 

Se no ... è veramente una 15 enne in veste da donna di 40 ... ma da sempre.



sienne


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non sapevo ci fosse anche questo servizio



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Dici che me so spiegata male?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Per chiarezza: intendevo la psicoterapia... non vorrei essere fraintesa, e poi considerata superficiale e che poi faccio troppe elucubrazioni mentali...


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Danny,
> 
> 
> ti fissi con le norme ... a quarant'anni così, a quindici così ecc.
> ...


:up: Sono totalemente d'accordo con te sienne... :smile:


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Nessuno è normale, Diletta.
> Ma alcuni stanno bene nella loro pelle, e - credimi - sono dei privilegiati. Tu sei tra questi, quindi fottitene. Ma alla grande, proprio.



Hai ragione, grazie!


----------



## Gian (17 Gennaio 2014)

Originariamente Scritto da *Nausicaa* 
Secondo me.

Ragazzina, egocentrica. Danny è sempre stato e suo marito, e *il suo migliore amico.*
Abituata a dipendere da lui, in un certo senso, a lui si è, con leggerezza ed egocentrismo ed egoismo, affidata pure per le *discussioni che sarebbero certo state meglio riservate alle amiche *durante lo spritz.

Danny ha continuato a fare il migliore amico, e lei si è comodamente spinta sempre più in là, *rassicurata* da Danny che il suo comportamento *non era sbagliato.*


Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


ottimo intervento di Nausicaa che ha colto perfettamente anche se solo al 40%
l'oggetto di questo anomalo "gioco" tra i due protagonisti.
quindi quoto anche io, pur potendo mettere il pallino verde perchè ...non recupero  l'intervento
di N. :up:


----------



## morfeo78 (17 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao Tullio, vedo che sei appena iscritto. Io non vorrei esserlo mai stato, ma è capitato ed eccomi qui.
> Come vedi la cosa non si fermava solo ai due sms cancellati... il sospetto l'avevo... mia moglie si portava il cellulare ovunque... non lo mollava mai... e questa non è mai stata una sua abitudine.
> Messaggiare così tanto dall'Egitto quando sei in vacanza implica un certo coinvolgimento che va oltre la fine di una storia. Cancellare un registro manifesta una certa malafede e la paura di essere scoperti.
> Darmi ragione su tutto come ha fatto evidenzia una sua coda di paglia...
> ...


Mi piace la tua analisi ed atteggiamento. 

"Le ho detto che è estremamente umiliante da parte mia essere l'uomo che lei troverà quando le sarà passata o lui l'avrà mollata. Sono il marito, non la sua ruota di scorta."

condivido.


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



morfeo78 ha detto:


> Mi piace la tua analisi ed atteggiamento.
> 
> "Le ho detto che è estremamente umiliante da parte mia essere l'uomo che lei troverà quando le sarà passata o lui l'avrà mollata. Sono il marito, non la sua ruota di scorta."
> 
> condivido.


Ma no danny,fai benissimo ad aspettare.Vedrai che la dura la vince.Aspetta che tornerà da te.Falle fare tutte le sue languide ingroppate,le sue comparazioni nerchiali e vedrai che tornerà.Coraggio è normale!


----------



## quorthon (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no danny,fai benissimo ad aspettare.Vedrai che la dura la vince.Aspetta che tornerà da te.Falle fare tutte le sue languide ingroppate,le sue comparazioni nerchiali e vedrai che tornerà.Coraggio è normale!


Nel caso della moglie dire che"chi l'ha duro la vince"!:rotfl:


----------



## net (17 Gennaio 2014)

Hai fatto bene a dirle che non sei la sua ruota di scorta. Perdonami se sono così diretta, ma secondo me sbagli nel lasciare a lei la decisione. Hai aspettato, sei stato fin troppo comprensivo, l'hai giustificata in mille modi e questo ti ha fatto onore... fino ad un certo punto, perchè poi hai cominciato (dal mio punto di vista, sia chiaro) ad apparire debole e remissivo. Direi quindi, sempre secondo il mio punto di vista, che dovresti essere tu a prendere una decisione ferrea, senza lasciarle più margini di errore. Ne ha avuti tanti e si è mostrata spesso irrispettosa dei tuoi sentimenti. Temo che non deciderà presto e si crogiolerà in questo gioco di ruoli in cui a muovere le pedine è solo lei.


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

quorthon ha detto:


> Nel caso della moglie dire che"chi l'ha duro la vince"!:rotfl:


Vediamo se riesco a farti sorgere il dubbio che la tua battuta denoti un senso dell'umorismo piuttosto squallido?


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a farti sorgere il dubbio che la tua battuta denoti un senso dell'umorismo piuttosto squallido?


Ciao, direi che è più squallido quello che ha scritto oscuro tanto da ricevere quella battuta


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao, direi che è più squallido quello che ha scritto oscuro tanto da ricevere quella battuta


Oscuro ha lanciato - sarcasticamente - la sua campagna di 'ammodernamento di idee e di costumi' (http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/19959-ciao-ciao-oscuro), e stava facendo dell'ironia su se stesso. 
Quorthon, invece, ha perso una buona occasione per tacere.
Non so se devo ringraziare lui per il rosso, tra l'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Dici che me so spiegata male?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Per chiarezza: intendevo la psicoterapia... non vorrei essere fraintesa, e poi considerata superficiale e che poi faccio troppe elucubrazioni mentali...


Ci speravo


----------



## quorthon (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a farti sorgere il dubbio che la tua battuta denoti un senso dell'umorismo piuttosto squallido?


Be accetti una romanzata come questa quindi accetta anche un po' di sano umorismo


----------



## quorthon (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Oscuro ha lanciato - sarcasticamente - la sua campagna di 'ammodernamento di idee e di costumi' (http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/19959-ciao-ciao-oscuro), e stava facendo dell'ironia su se stesso.
> Quorthon, invece, ha perso una buona occasione per tacere.
> Non so se devo ringraziare lui per il rosso, tra l'altro.


Ma figurati tu non esisti per me ci mancherebbe che sprecassi oltre il tempo per risponderti anche quello per bollarti!Un bacio grande


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

quorthon ha detto:


> Ma figurati tu non esisti per me ci mancherebbe che sprecassi oltre il tempo per risponderti anche quello per bollarti!Un bacio grande


Hai dimenticato 'specchio riflesso'.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no danny,fai benissimo ad aspettare.Vedrai che la dura la vince.Aspetta che tornerà da te.Falle fare tutte le sue languide ingroppate,le sue comparazioni nerchiali e vedrai che tornerà.Coraggio è normale!


Ma avrà la forza e/o la disperazione e/o l'amore per riprenderla quando tornerà?
Che è poi il dilemma esistenziale di quasi  tutti i traditi (a meno che il traditore non ci abbia abbandonati per sempre).


----------



## quorthon (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato 'specchio riflesso'.


io mi abbasso...


----------



## net (17 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene a dirle che non sei la sua ruota di scorta. Perdonami se sono così diretta, ma secondo me sbagli nel lasciare a lei la decisione. Hai aspettato, sei stato fin troppo comprensivo, l'hai giustificata in mille modi e questo ti ha fatto onore... fino ad un certo punto, perchè poi hai cominciato (dal mio punto di vista, sia chiaro) ad apparire debole e remissivo. Direi quindi, sempre secondo il mio punto di vista, che dovresti essere tu a prendere una decisione ferrea, senza lasciarle più margini di errore. Ne ha avuti tanti e si è mostrata spesso irrispettosa dei tuoi sentimenti. Temo che non deciderà presto e si crogiolerà in questo gioco di ruoli in cui a muovere le pedine è solo lei.


Posso sapere chi mi ha dato un rosso per questo mio messaggio e perchè? Temo di esser stata fraintesa. Grazie.


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Posso sapere chi mi ha dato un rosso per questo mio messaggio e perchè? Temo di esser stata fraintesa. Grazie.


Stanno rubinando a muzzo, Net.


----------



## net (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Stanno rubinando a muzzo, Net.


 paura... :unhappy:


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> paura... :unhappy:


Un bel 'chissenefotte' risolve molti finti problemi, tesoro


----------



## andrea53 (18 Gennaio 2014)

*Ecco...*

*


danny ha detto:



			Non so se dici bene...
Ti dico tutto quel che so ora, che ho un quadro più completo.
Ha 53 anni, vive sulle colline del Chianti, da sei anni con una compagna che ha un figlio di 12 anni ( avuto da un matrimonio precedente), ha un mutuo per pagare la casa nuova, ha appena perso il lavoro ma ora ha aperto la partita iva. Non è spiantato d suo, è anche collezionista e i suoi pezzi sono tra i  più importanti (non dico di cosa per non arrivare a lui) valutabili attorno ai 500.000 euro complessivi.
E' un bell'uomo - l'ho visto in fiera -  e particolare che mi ha rivelato mia moglie nei suoi vivaci lampi di estrema quanto imbarazzante sincerità, anche ben dotato oltre che circonciso. E' sicuro di sè, parla con tutti, ha la battuta pronta, anche se tende ad ascoltare più sè stesso che gli altri.
Nell'ambiente è abbastanza conosciuto come un po' un playboy o qualcosa di simile: nella sua vita non si è mai sposato nè ha mai avuto figli.
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


danny ha detto:


> Con la compagna non va più d'accordo: lei ha avuto dei problemi di salute, ora so non gravi ma fastidiosi, se non sbaglio delle ragadi credo non più operabili e estremamente dolorose, per cui forse non hanno rapporti sessuali.
> A mia moglie le ho detto che mi sembrava strano che lui quando ha saputo che io avevo scoperto la tresca non solo non abbia troncato ma abbia insistito per continuarla prestandole un telefono, senza valutare i rischi (per esempio che io facessi una piazzata e informassi anche la sua compagna): o è cretino o immaturo.
> Per lei la seconda ipotesi.
> *Ma lui, dice mia moglie,  la fa star bene, la fa ridere, lei dice di aiutarlo, perché adesso ha bisogno, prova affetto per lui.
> ...



Scusa Danny, ma questo quadretto sembra un po' cozzare con la storia del coito interrotto con crisi di pianto in motel. Delle due l'una: 
o è uno che si mette a piagnucolare con il suo coso ridotto a lombrico  per la disperazione,
o è il brillante sempreverde dalla battuta pronta che perde il lavoro e apre a tamburo battente la partita iva.
Qualcosa non torna e tu dovresti rifletterci, non senza dolore, ma devi farlo per essere più lucido quando prenderai le tue decisioni. 
Ti confermo - per quel che vale - la mia impressione. A quarant'anni si sente sfuggire la giovinezza e ci si ritrova facilmente attratti da queste situazioni, lei si scopre ancora desiderata e desiderabile, questo la rassicura e la fa sentire bene. Poi ci sei tu dall'altra parte, che l'aspetti a casa in attesa che la fregola si raffreddi, disposto a perdonarla. E quindi la rassicuri anche tu, nel senso che lei ha ormai introiettato l'idea che qualunque cosa faccia, cadrà sempre in piedi. Non per niente ti racconta tanti particolari che qualsiasi fedifrago nasconderebbe con cura...  Alla tua signora questa situazione va bene finché è un gioco, col suo "nuovo" amorazzo in giro e con te a casa che l'aspetti. Se l'equilibrio si rompe (e dovrai essere tu a farlo), il divertimento finirà alla svelta. Vedrai, secondo me la separazione dei conti e la raccomandata dell'avvocato la faranno (rovinosamente e rapidamente) scendere dal pero.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2014)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Scusa Danny, ma questo quadretto sembra un po' cozzare con la storia del coito interrotto con crisi di pianto in motel. Delle due l'una:
> o è uno che si mette a piagnucolare con il suo coso ridotto a lombrico  per la disperazione,
> o è il brillante sempreverde dalla battuta pronta che perde il lavoro e apre a tamburo battente la partita iva.
> Qualcosa non torna e tu dovresti rifletterci, non senza dolore, ma devi farlo per essere più lucido quando prenderai le tue decisioni.
> Ti confermo - per quel che vale - la mia impressione. A quarant'anni si sente sfuggire la giovinezza e ci si ritrova facilmente attratti da queste situazioni, lei si scopre ancora desiderata e desiderabile, questo la rassicura e la fa sentire bene. Poi ci sei tu dall'altra parte, che l'aspetti a casa in attesa che la fregola si raffreddi, disposto a perdonarla. E quindi la rassicuri anche tu, nel senso che lei ha ormai introiettato l'idea che qualunque cosa faccia, cadrà sempre in piedi. Non per niente ti racconta tanti particolari che qualsiasi fedifrago nasconderebbe con cura...  Alla tua signora questa situazione va bene finché è un gioco, col suo "nuovo" amorazzo in giro e con te a casa che l'aspetti. Se l'equilibrio si rompe (e dovrai essere tu a faro), il divertimento finirà alla svelta. Vedrai, secondo me la separazione dei conti e la raccomandata dell'avvocato la faranno (rovinosamente e rapidamente) scendere dal pero.


Sono d'accordo con te.
Non solo bisogna rompere i palloncini a chi, grazie a loro, crede di essere a un palmo da terra ma è utile anche per non trascinarsi nel tormento e nel dolore fino alla soglia di tollerabilità.


----------



## disincantata (18 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Posso sapere chi mi ha dato un rosso per questo mio messaggio e perchè? Temo di esser stata fraintesa. Grazie.



Magari Danny stesso che NON vuole prenderla la decisione?

Io no, ho dato il mio primo rosso oggi a Miss perchè ha chiesto di riempirla di rossi e mi ha fatto ridere.


----------



## net (18 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Magari Danny stesso che NON vuole prenderla la decisione?*
> 
> Io no, ho dato il mio primo rosso oggi a Miss perchè ha chiesto di riempirla di rossi e mi ha fatto ridere.


Si, sicuramente se avesse voluto/fosse riuscito a decidere prima l'avrebbe fatto, ma secondo me lei non lo farà mai, è in una situazione molto comoda... io penso che volente o nolente Dannydovrebbe farlo comunque, per necessità, per riprendere fiato e terreno, per darle un segnale forte e perchè prima o poi continuando così potrebbe sbottare.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2014)

Sono accaduti degli avvenimenti nel frattempo, alcuni di voi lo sanno per MP, ho parlato anche con Brunetta al telefono, credo che mi abbia dato spiegazioni che mi hanno reso più trasparente la cosa.
Da alcune cose che ho scoperto, e che qui non posso citare, dopo la discussione avuta con me, lei ha sentito lui per telefono e gli ha comunicato che non dovevano più sentirsi.
E' tornata la sera piangente da me dicendo che quel momento in poi sarebbe stata la brava moglie, madre che era sempre stata e che lui non l'avrebbe più sentito e che potevo controllarla come volevo per avere certezze.
Lui ha cercato di tornare alla carica, per riprendersela, ma io a questo punto gli ho telefonato e gli ho spiegato che non mi piaceva quello che faceva, che stava rovinando una famiglia, in cui c'era una bimba in mezza che ha bisogno del suo papà, dei suoi nonni e di tutta quella rete di affetti che solo la nostra famiglia è in grado di dare.
Lui è stato gentile, malgrado tutto, ha detto che mi capisce, comprende la questione di mia figlia, di cui mia moglie gli ha parlato. Ha accennato qualcosa dei genitori di mia moglie, che lei gliene ha parlato e io "Lei te ne ha parlato, ma io c'ero. Io c'ero in ogni momento della vita di mia moglie, c'era quando sono morti, c'ero quando lei ha avuto i problemi, tu sai queste cose perché lei te le ha raccontate, come sai di nostra figlia attraverso le sue parole: io l'ho vista nascere, l'ho accompagnata al tempo famiglia, l'ho portata a giocare, in vacanza, le ho dato il biberon... Capisci cosa è questa famiglie e perché ci tengo? Non ti avrei mai telefonato, ma a questo punto devi capire le conseguenze anche delle tue azioni. Non so cosa vuoi da mia moglie, non mi interessa saperlo. Ma anche se fosse amore, è l'amore di tre mesi passati più che altro al telefono: oggi c'è domani potrebbe non esserci più. E per questo non si può distruggere una famiglia, in cui non ci sono solo adulti, ma una bambina, che ha bisogno del suo papà. Capisco i sentimenti, ma alla nostra età bisogna essere maturi e razionali e pensare alle conseguenze delle nostre azioni".
In conclusione, detto al di fuori della telefonata,  e ragione della stessa, lui dichiara che "si sono innamorati, e questo è un dato di fatto", e la invita a seguire il suo cuore, e accettare le conseguenze delle loro azioni".


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sono accaduti degli avvenimenti nel frattempo, alcuni di voi lo sanno per MP, ho parlato anche con Brunetta al telefono, credo che mi abbia dato spiegazioni che mi hanno reso più trasparente la cosa.
> Da alcune cose che ho scoperto, e che qui non posso citare, dopo la discussione avuta con me, lei ha sentito lui per telefono e gli ha comunicato che non dovevano più sentirsi.
> E' tornata la sera piangente da me dicendo che quel momento in poi sarebbe stata la brava moglie, madre che era sempre stata e che lui non l'avrebbe più sentito e che potevo controllarla come volevo per avere certezze.
> Lui ha cercato di tornare alla carica, per riprendersela, ma io a questo punto gli ho telefonato e gli ho spiegato che non mi piaceva quello che faceva, che stava rovinando una famiglia, in cui c'era una bimba in mezza che ha bisogno del suo papà, dei suoi nonni e di tutta quella rete di affetti che solo la nostra famiglia è in grado di dare.
> ...



Lui è uno stronzo inqualificabile.
Lei se lo segue è in una fase di cretinaggine di difficile sondabilità.

Non so come hai fatto ad essere così civile.. cioè, lo capisco, ma è incredibile.

Non so che dire... sono fuori di testa, sono da pigliare a schiaffi fino a che non gli ritorna un pò di buon senso... mi spiace Danny...


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2014)

Ho parlato con mia moglie ieri, lei ha ammesso di essersi presa un colpo di testa.
L'ho invitata ad andarsene con lui.
Lei dice che non vuole, il suo posto è qua, con noi.
"Ma io non posso stare con una donna che ama un altro. E neppure stare qui a macerare in attesa che magari voi concretizziate la vostra storia"
"Ma io non ho mai pensato a una cosa del genere"
"Beh, pensaci, ma adesso. Io non voglio più una situazione del genere. E neppure trovarmi con le prossime vacanze tu che pensi a quell'altro, le prossime vacanze le faremo ognuno per i fatti suoi..."
"No, ascolta, io non voglio questo, sono presa sì, ma mi piace l'idea più che la persona, da sempre ho saputo che con lui sarebbe stato impossibile qualsiasi cosa di serio, è un immaturo, un bambinone, tutto il contrario di te, ma forse è per questo che ne sono stata attirata, alla fine sei tu l'uomo della mia vita, però con lui è stato bello, mi è piaciuto. Adesso però ti chiedo di starmi vicino, per aiutarmi a dimenticarlo"
"Io ti sono sempre stato vicino, a cosa è servito?"
"Ma prima ero io a non volerti vicino, mi davi fastidio, ora no, sono io che ti voglio"
"Io voglio che tu non lo veda più, basta. Poi posso starti vicino, ma non credere che questo voglia dire che io accetti questa situazione".

Sulla questione del conto diviso, lei comincia a preoccuparsi, tenendo conto della differenza in termini di stipendi.
Le ho fatto presente che la famiglia c'è in ogni momento, non solo quando si tratta di pagare le spese.
E che il mio conto personale è una forma di tutela, visto che lei è innamorata di lui.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Gennaio 2014)

Lei piange disperata. Lui dice che si sono innamorati...
Arrivi addirittura a doverlo chiamare per fermarli....
Danny....prescindendo dal fatto che concordo a pieno con nausicaa....io credo che tu li stia "violentando".
Non va bene. Tu meriti una donna. Lei è regressa eccessivamente.... cioè o ripartite dalla bici con le rotelle oppure boh....
Non so manco che dire. 
A me sembra parasossale questa situazione.
Se non fosse stato per te non si sarebbero fermati e questo dovrebbe farti pensare. 
Una donna adulta, che capice la situazione in toto (quindi tutte le 8500 pagine di thread) si sarebbe fermata da sola se l avesse voluto. 
Lei non vuole, lui nemmeno.
Che cosa state facendo?


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lui è uno stronzo inqualificabile.
> Lei se lo segue è in una fase di cretinaggine di difficile sondabilità.
> 
> Non so come hai fatto ad essere così civile.. cioè, lo capisco, ma è incredibile.
> ...



Lui non ha nulla da perdere: potrebbe venire a lavorare da noi, beccarsi mia moglie, che è ben più giovane di lui, ha tutto da guadagnare da questa cosa. Non ho capito bene, ma la storia con la sua compagna è finita, o quasi.
Spero con la mia telefonata di essere riuscito a qualcosa, ma se lui è davvero innamorato non credo possa bastare.
Mia moglie è in quella fase di squilibrio ormonale dei 40 anni, in cui sai che la bellezza e la gioventù sono vicini alla data di scadenza e anche una storia così, con un bambinone anche un po' problematico (su sua ammissione), senza futuro, riesce a coinvolgerla oltre ogni limite. Spero di riuscirla a portarla con i piedi per terra, anche se è come un palloncino che cerca sempre la via del cielo.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Lei piange disperata. Lui dice che si sono innamorati...
> Arrivi addirittura a doverlo chiamare per fermarli....
> Danny....prescindendo dal fatto che concordo a pieno con nausicaa....io credo che tu li stia "violentando".
> Non va bene. Tu meriti una donna. Lei è regressa eccessivamente.... cioè o ripartite dalla bici con le rotelle oppure boh....
> ...


40 anni in botta, è come una macchina in autostrada, con i freni guasti.
Deve riuscire a fermarsi da sola, ma ci vuole tempo, e nel frattempo speri che non faccia un incidente.
Di sicuro renderla conscia delle conseguenze è un modo per frenarla, quindi ottimi i consigli che sono stati scritti prima.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2014)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Scusa Danny, ma questo quadretto sembra un po' cozzare con la storia del coito interrotto con crisi di pianto in motel. Delle due l'una:
> o è uno che si mette a piagnucolare con il suo coso ridotto a lombrico  per la disperazione,
> o è il brillante sempreverde dalla battuta pronta che perde il lavoro e apre a tamburo battente la partita iva.
> Qualcosa non torna e tu dovresti rifletterci, non senza dolore, ma devi farlo per essere più lucido quando prenderai le tue decisioni.
> Ti confermo - per quel che vale - la mia impressione. A quarant'anni si sente sfuggire la giovinezza e ci si ritrova facilmente attratti da queste situazioni, lei si scopre ancora desiderata e desiderabile, questo la rassicura e la fa sentire bene. Poi ci sei tu dall'altra parte, che l'aspetti a casa in attesa che la fregola si raffreddi, disposto a perdonarla. E quindi la rassicuri anche tu, nel senso che lei ha ormai introiettato l'idea che qualunque cosa faccia, cadrà sempre in piedi. Non per niente ti racconta tanti particolari che qualsiasi fedifrago nasconderebbe con cura...  Alla tua signora questa situazione va bene finché è un gioco, col suo "nuovo" amorazzo in giro e con te a casa che l'aspetti. Se l'equilibrio si rompe (e dovrai essere tu a farlo), il divertimento finirà alla svelta. Vedrai, secondo me la separazione dei conti e la raccomandata dell'avvocato la faranno (rovinosamente e rapidamente) scendere dal pero.


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> 40 anni in botta, è come una macchina in autostrada, con i freni guasti.
> Deve riuscire a fermarsi da sola, ma ci vuole tempo, e nel frattempo speri che non faccia un incidente.
> Di sicuro renderla conscia delle conseguenze è un modo per frenarla, quindi ottimi i consigli che sono stati scritti prima.


Ma guarda che lei non deve convincersi di nulla.
Io capisco quello che stai facendo e perche ma lei vuole viversi sta cosa....se non glielo fai fare te lo rinfaccera a vita.  E ' cosi. 
E quando dico lasciarglielo fare intendo mandali a fanculo tutti e due.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che lei non deve convincersi di nulla.
> Io capisco quello che stai facendo e perche ma lei vuole viversi sta cosa....se non glielo fai fare te lo rinfaccera a vita.  E ' cosi.
> E quando dico lasciarglielo fare intendo mandali a fanculo tutti e due.




Lei si deve solo convincere delle conseguenze: vuole godersi la storia d'amore?
Bene, la faccia, ma i conti li paghi col tuo stipendio, e poi dopo se ne vada da lui.
Non vuole questo? Faccia una scelta. 
Io non le impedisco nulla, lei può benissimo prendersi lui.
Senza di me, però


----------



## Homer (18 Gennaio 2014)

Danny, ti capisco e ti comprendo su tutta la linea, sopratutto quando ci sono di mezzo figli piccoli, ma non ti girano le palle sapere che tua moglie rimanga con te solamente (e questo me lo hai dato da intendere tu), dietro tua richiesta?? Una donna deve stare con Te perchè lo desidera non perchè le viene imposto.
Mi viene il dubbio che al prossimo embolo di lei saremo qui tutti a parlare in un nuovo 3D.

Hai avuto tanta tenacia ad arrivare fin qui e mi auguro che questa ti venga in qualche modo ripagata.

Ti faccio un grosso in bocca al lupo.....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2014)

Mi è venuta in mente Marí. 
Lei divorzió e gli diede poi la possibilità di riconquistarla e la loro storia duró fino a che purtroppo ci ha lasciato.
Ecco è il primo caso in cui mi viene in mente che potrebbe essere la soluzione. Conti separati, tenori di vita diversi e lei ti deve dimostrare che nonostante tutto vuole solo te.


----------



## Minerva (18 Gennaio 2014)

* e particolare che mi ha rivelato mia moglie nei suoi vivaci lampi di estrema quanto imbarazzante sincerità, anche ben dotato oltre che circonciso



*ma come si fa ?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lei si deve solo convincere delle conseguenze: vuole godersi la storia d'amore?
> Bene, la faccia, ma i conti li paghi col tuo stipendio, e poi dopo se ne vada da lui.
> Non vuole questo? Faccia una scelta.
> Io non le impedisco nulla, lei può benissimo prendersi lui.
> Senza di me, però



​Sei Grande!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi è venuta in mente Marí.
> Lei divorzió e gli diede poi la possibilità di riconquistarla e la loro storia duró fino a che purtroppo ci ha lasciato.
> Ecco è il primo caso in cui mi viene in mente che potrebbe essere la soluzione. Conti separati, tenori di vita diversi e lei ti deve dimostrare che nonostante tutto vuole solo te.


Si ok
Ma quante legnate
povero uomo....
E si vantava pure con me....
Pincettone anche con una finestra....
Il dolore era tanto pincettone

e giù botte....

Ma hai letto?
La sorte di quella moglie è segnata.
Danny ha parlato al telefono con Brunetta

Non c'è via
Si separerà.


----------



## Eratò (18 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lei si deve solo convincere delle conseguenze: vuole godersi la storia d'amore?
> Bene, la faccia, ma i conti li paghi col tuo stipendio, e poi dopo se ne vada da lui.
> Non vuole questo? Faccia una scelta.
> Io non le impedisco nulla, lei può benissimo prendersi lui.
> Senza di me, però


E bello vederti finalmente forte e deciso:up:


----------



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lei si deve solo convincere delle conseguenze: vuole godersi la storia d'amore?
> Bene, la faccia, ma i conti li paghi col tuo stipendio, e poi dopo se ne vada da lui.
> Non vuole questo? Faccia una scelta.
> Io non le impedisco nulla, lei può benissimo prendersi lui.
> Senza di me, però


Bravo Danny, secondo me questa è la strada giusta. Lei faccia le sue scelte, ma basta mancarti di rispetto.
Oltre a separare i conti, comincia a consultare qualche avvocato per essere pronto ad ogni evenienza.


----------



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che lei non deve convincersi di nulla.
> Io capisco quello che stai facendo e perche ma lei vuole viversi sta cosa....se non glielo fai fare te lo rinfaccera a vita.  E ' cosi.
> E quando dico lasciarglielo fare intendo mandali a fanculo tutti e due.


Secondo me Danny non la sta obbligando a nulla. Si è limitato a toglierle (e per me avrebbe dovuto farlo fin dall'inizio, forse non si sarebbe giunti a questo, ma è inutile piangere sul latte versato) l'opzione che le consentiva di tenere il piede in due scarpe.
E' ora che lei faccia una scelta e se ne assuma la responsabilità. Finora era troppo comoda...


----------



## eagle (18 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ho parlato con mia moglie ieri, lei ha ammesso di essersi presa un colpo di testa.
> L'ho invitata ad andarsene con lui.
> Lei dice che non vuole, il suo posto è qua, con noi.
> "Ma io non posso stare con una donna che ama un altro. E neppure stare qui a macerare in attesa che magari voi concretizziate la vostra storia"
> ...


Purtroppo, Danny, credo che tu ancora non sia arrivato alla piena consapevolezza del "nuovo" rapporto che si è instaurato con tua moglie. Tutti noi abbiamo un limite di sopportazione a cui possiamo arrivare prima di staccare la spina per la nostra stessa sopravvivenza, tu non l'hai ancora raggiunto. Le nostre parole possono solo aiutarti e confortarti in questo difficile periodo della vita, ma solo quando sarai veramente a terra avrai la forza e la lucidità di fare la cosa giusta per te e, finalmente, rialzarti.
In bocca al lupo Danny!


----------



## Homer (18 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Eagle, come te la passi?? Scusate OT


----------



## morfeo78 (18 Gennaio 2014)

"Rinfacciare a vita"?? "Violentando"???
Ma io non lo vedo proprio nel suo comportamento. Fino a qualche giorno fà era lui "violentato" a dover subire una situazione del genere. Adesso nessuno è obbligato. Se lei sceglie dany bene. Ma quello che può rinfacciare è dany che se non ha più fiducia in lei è solo conseguenza delle sue azioni. 
Mi fa piacere che stai mettendo in faccia ad ogniuno le proprie responsabilità.  E mettere in chiaro le conseguenze. siete tutti adulti e vaccinati, ad esclusione della bambina che comunque vada deve rimetterci il meno possibile....

Conti separati ci stanno comunque bene.


----------



## eagle (18 Gennaio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ciao Eagle, come te la passi?? Scusate OT


Figli, lavoro, sport, non mi serve altro (per ora).


----------



## Homer (18 Gennaio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Figli, lavoro, sport, non mi serve altro (per ora).



Bravissimo!!! :up:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> "Rinfacciare a vita"?? "Violentando"???
> Ma io non lo vedo proprio nel suo comportamento. Fino a qualche giorno fà era lui "violentato" a dover subire una situazione del genere. Adesso nessuno è obbligato. Se lei sceglie dany bene. Ma quello che può rinfacciare è dany che se non ha più fiducia in lei è solo conseguenza delle sue azioni.
> Mi fa piacere che stai mettendo in faccia ad ogniuno le proprie responsabilità.  E mettere in chiaro le conseguenze. siete tutti adulti e vaccinati, ad esclusione della bambina che comunque vada deve rimetterci il meno possibile....
> 
> Conti separati ci stanno comunque bene.



Va benissimo. ..
Io solo non credo che lui debba darle un altra possibilita. L ennesima e lei è stata pessima.
Io dico solo che anche qualora lei scelga danny questa non è una garanzia perche la storiella del non lo vedo piu giuro è diventata una barzelletta.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Gennaio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Figli, lavoro, sport, non mi serve altro (per ora).


Scusa, e t'ammazzi di seghe? Curiosità.


----------



## eagle (18 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, e t'ammazzi di seghe? Curiosità.


Sono un sacerdote, i voti me lo impediscono. Bello il 3D sugli altri utenti.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Gennaio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Sono un sacerdote, i voti me lo impediscono. Bello il 3D sugli altri utenti.


Ahahahahahahahahhahahah! See, a posto allora, poveri chierichetti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi è venuta in mente Marí.
> Lei divorzió e gli diede poi la possibilità di riconquistarla e la loro storia duró fino a che purtroppo ci ha lasciato.
> Ecco è il primo caso in cui mi viene in mente che potrebbe essere la soluzione. Conti separati, tenori di vita diversi e lei ti deve dimostrare che nonostante tutto vuole solo te.


Quoto.


----------



## andrea53 (18 Gennaio 2014)

*hahahaha!*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahhahahah! See, a posto allora, poveri chierichetti.



Fantastico!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2014)

Per me Danny
è tutto sbagliato.

Ma proprio tutto.

Ti dai troppo pensiero di lei
Di quello che deve o non deve fare.

L'unica cosa giusta, che secondo me, hai fatto
è...

Separare i conti.

Ricordati che più te ne freghi di lei, più migliori te stesso.

Io al tuo posto mi sarei dato alla pazza gioia, scaricando a lei, ogni incombenza....

Come puoi dare così attenzioni a chi ti fa del male?
Non ti direi certe cose a cuore aperto

se non fossi passato per la valle degli orrori.

L'orrore terribile
di un uomo
che fa di tutto e di più
pur di farsi amare
da una che non lo ama per niente....

In fondo
un comunissimo
e 
banale
delirio di onnipotenza come tutti gli altri.

Mi guida sempre il mio poeta preferito
Sereni

"Non si perdona ad una donna
un amore bugiardo"

Dice Sereni:
l'ameno paesaggio d'acque e foglie
che si squarcia svelando
radici putrefatte, melma nera.

Poi riferito all'amico Saba:

D'AMORE NON ESISTONO PECCATI,
ESISTONO SOLTANTO PECCATI CONTRO L'AMORE.

E questi no non li perdoneranno.


----------



## morfeo78 (18 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Va benissimo. ..
> Io solo non credo che lui debba darle un altra possibilita. L ennesima e lei è stata pessima.
> Io dico solo che anche qualora lei scelga danny questa non è una garanzia perche la storiella del non lo vedo piu giuro è diventata una barzelletta.


Si, effettivamente oramai è diventata una barzelletta. ..  
Infatti piú che dare una possibilita il l'ho percepito come un aut aut per lei, ma anche per se stesso. 
Un bivio oltre il quale se scegle l'altra strada resti comunque "sereno" di aver lottato fino in fondo e aver fatto il possibile senza conti in sospeso.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2014)

In una lunga relazione, nel matrimonio ma non necessariamente, si diventa tante cose l'uno per l'altra. Si è amanti, innamorati (parte che si attenua nel tempo), soci in affari, genitori dei figli ma anche l'uno dell'altro, amici, confidenti, magari anche compagni di partito e consulenti lavorativi.
In queste situazioni può arrivare, per ragioni diverse anche il senso di frustrazione o la depressione per altri aspetti della vita, l'innamoramento euforico per un'altra persona.
L'innamoramento fa sentire leggeri, liberi e lontani dalle frustrazioni e dai problemi.
Se nel rapporto duraturo è forte la componente amicale ci si aspetta, in quella fase di follia, di essere perfettamente compresi e magari perfino assurdamente sostenuti, nella nuova avventura, così come ci si aspetterebbe per una nuova impresa lavorativa.
E' folle per chi non ne è coinvolto, molto meno per chi lo vive.
Anche il tradito può sentire forte l'aspetto della solidarietà amicale-genitoriale (in entrambi i sensi) e di soci e cercare di comprendere qualcosa che sente è totalmente diverso dal loro rapporto.
L'innamoramento da amanti è qualcosa che nel matrimonio non può esserci. Anche il tradito ne è consapevole e può reagire impulsivamente e violentemente o cercando di essere almeno uno dei due soci che mantiene il contatto con la realtà.
Il fatto è che il tradito se è nella realtà deve porre limiti precisi e non troppo dilazionati e il traditore deve essere in grado di riuscire a lasciare il sogno di giovinezza, anche se assurdo.
Il tradito deve accettare una cosa inaccettabile: che il traditore soffra per lasciare l'altr*
Il tradito deve essere in grado di non tagliare il ponte dietro al traditore se vuole che possa tornare.
La situazione è difficile.
Disprezzare o disprezzarsi distrugge il ponte.


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

so solo una cosa ... se una persona mi dice, 
stammi vicino ed aiutami a dimenticarlo ...
le ragioni, per le quali rimane ... 
non sono i sentimenti, non è l'amore ... 

sienne


----------



## mic (18 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lei si deve solo convincere delle conseguenze: vuole godersi la storia d'amore?
> Bene, la faccia, ma i conti li paghi col tuo stipendio, e poi dopo se ne vada da lui.
> Non vuole questo? Faccia una scelta.
> Io non le impedisco nulla, lei può benissimo prendersi lui.
> Senza di me, però


Questo mi è piaciuto...


----------



## mic (18 Gennaio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Purtroppo, Danny, credo che tu ancora non sia arrivato alla piena consapevolezza del "nuovo" rapporto che si è instaurato con tua moglie. Tutti noi abbiamo un limite di sopportazione a cui possiamo arrivare prima di staccare la spina per la nostra stessa sopravvivenza, tu non l'hai ancora raggiunto. Le nostre parole possono solo aiutarti e confortarti in questo difficile periodo della vita, ma solo quando sarai veramente a terra avrai la forza e la lucidità di fare la cosa giusta per te e, finalmente, rialzarti.
> In bocca al lupo Danny!


Ciao Eagle, scusami ma non ho capito con esattezza...
Secondo te, quanto ancora dovrebbe ingoiare Danny?


----------



## mic (18 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Va benissimo. ..
> Io solo non credo che lui debba darle un altra possibilita. L ennesima e lei è stata pessima.
> Io dico solo che anche qualora lei scelga danny questa non è una garanzia perche la storiella del non lo vedo piu giuro è diventata una barzelletta.


Vero Miss, ma a Danny, magari, interessa stare alla porta per vedere le azioni che compie sua moglie. A scaricarla in via definitiva fa ancora a tempo. Mi interessa di più che lui si centri su se stesso e poi sulla figlia. Quello è veramente importante.


----------



## Leda (18 Gennaio 2014)

*Due smeraldi*



eagle ha detto:


> Sono un sacerdote, i voti me lo impediscono. Bello il 3D sugli altri utenti.


:risata::risata::risata::risata:





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> so solo una cosa ... se una persona mi dice,
> stammi vicino ed aiutami a dimenticarlo ...
> ...


Quotissimo!!! E' amore amicale, al più :up:


----------



## nate (18 Gennaio 2014)

*ho letto*

tutto,io non ce l'avrei fatta,ma stiamo scherzando !!!! l'avrei sbattuta fuori casa,e non lo dico dal di fuori,anch'io ho vissuto una storia analoga,ma tempo due settimane lo fatta saltare dalla porta,anche se la casa era sua,me ne frego,tu hai messo in piedi sto bordello,tu te ne vai. Cambiando la serratura


----------



## Gian (18 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> so solo una cosa ... se una persona mi dice,
> stammi vicino ed aiutami a dimenticarlo ...
> le ragioni, per le quali rimane ...
> ...



:up:
penso che sia pura convenienza.
Avrebbe fatto meglio a starsi zitta, la moglie di Danny,
ha detto una cosa oscena. 
Ribadisco che la faccenda dell'ammosciamento intra moenia o intra motel
è una balla con tutte le scarpe,
purtroppo credo che abbiano scopato alla grande.
E la bugia di lei, altra pietosa cazzata che fa ancora più male. 
MEGLIO IL SILENZIO, MEGLIO NULLA.

MiA opinIone.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> anche se la casa era sua,me ne frego,tu hai messo in piedi sto bordello,tu te ne vai. Cambiando la serratura


Giusto, scippiamogli la casa che se lo meritano.


----------



## nate (18 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giusto, scippiamogli la casa che se lo meritano.


Le ho scippato quello che potevo e se non ci fossero leggi severe per un omicidio l'avrei anche ammazzata,perchè lei mi ha ucciso.


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> tutto,io non ce l'avrei fatta,ma stiamo scherzando !!!! l'avrei sbattuta fuori casa,e non lo dico dal di fuori,anch'io ho vissuto una storia analoga,ma tempo due settimane lo fatta saltare dalla porta,anche se la casa era sua,me ne frego,tu hai messo in piedi sto bordello,tu te ne vai. Cambiando la serratura



Ciao

storia analoga?

quante vite hai?
cioè, sei stato sposato per 25 anni? O giù di lì ... 
hai una figlia? ... o maschietto?
ti sei sposato? O convivenza di un tale periodo di tempo?
qualcos'altro? ... cioè, che non sia l'isola? perché dopo tanti 
anni e figlia ... non so ... 

di che analogia parli? del tradimento? ... Ah, beh ... ok. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Le ho scippato quello che potevo e se non ci fossero leggi severe per un omicidio l'avrei anche ammazzata,perchè lei mi ha ucciso.


Ci sono leggi anche contro chi scippa la casa. Nessuna denuncia?


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Le ho scippato quello che potevo e se non ci fossero leggi severe per un omicidio l'avrei anche ammazzata,perchè lei mi ha ucciso.



Ciao nate,


e ora che vengano tutti i santi che non conosco in mio aiuto. 


stai parlando sul serio?

cioè, ti rendi conto, che non sta in nessun rapporto?



sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Le ho scippato quello che potevo e se non ci fossero leggi severe per un omicidio l'avrei anche ammazzata,perchè lei mi ha ucciso.


Cioè aspè, non hai potuto ammazzarla e quindi sei scappato con contanti e gioielli?


----------



## nate (18 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè aspè, non hai potuto ammazzarla e quindi sei scappato con contanti e gioielli?


ovviamente era una metafora. Ma ha accettato di lasciarmi la casa,che adesso è tornata in mano sua,dato che lòei è andata nelle Filippine in pianta stabile,lei mi deve comunque 25000 euro.


----------



## nate (18 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci sono leggi anche contro chi scippa la casa. Nessuna denuncia?


 Io la denubciavo per avermi scippato il resort. Scusate voi parlate tanto di gente che si fa sottomettere dai/dalle patner vedi Danny e poi quando uno fa il muso duro vi impanicate


----------



## net (18 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> :up:
> penso che sia pura convenienza.
> Avrebbe fatto meglio a starsi zitta, la moglie di Danny,
> ha detto una cosa oscena.
> ...


Io credo che l'amore da parte di lei non c'è... ma la paura di fondo di rimanere sola, senza una persona bella e comprensiva, delicata come danny ha mostrato di essere. E che lei non ha meritato. Dunque, dal mio punto di vista, o teme di restare sola o di trovare ciò che, col suo comportamento, ha meritato.


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao nate,

non avevate contratto? ...
o come funziona esattamente? ...
la hai denunciata? ...
accade qualcosa, se rientra in Italia?

Comunque ... un conto sono i soldi,
e ciò può rodere e non poco ...
un conto è una vita assieme ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Io la denubciavo per avermi scippato il resort. Scusate voi parlate tanto di gente che si fa sottomettere dai/dalle patner vedi Danny e poi quando uno fa il muso duro vi impanicate


Fare il muso duro e abdare contro la legge sono due cose diverse.
Dire che l'hai buttati fuori da casa sua e dire che lei ti ha lasciato la casa sono cose diverse


----------



## Gian (18 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Io credo che l'amore da parte di lei non c'è... ma la paura di fondo di rimanere sola, senza una persona bella e comprensiva, delicata come danny ha mostrato di essere. E che lei non ha meritato. Dunque, dal mio punto di vista, o teme di restare sola o di trovare ciò che, col suo comportamento, ha meritato.


guarda, non lo so se è paura di restar sola, ho la sensazione che si tratta di
una grandissima egocentrica (cosa del resto che è stata scritta da molti utenti
qui dentro), in crisi esistenziale e con frequenti ricerche di "conferme" sulla sua
capacità di essere suadente. 
Purtroppo il nostro Danny rischia di fare la fine del topo in gabbia, o prende la
situazione per il verso giusto, oppure verrà soggiogato ulteriormente.
E' un bel rebus. Trattasi di "amore unilaterale", scusate la forzatura,
non penso che esistano in natura i matrimoni fondati sull'amore da una parte sola . 
:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Gian (18 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> ovviamente era una metafora. Ma ha accettato di lasciarmi la casa,che adesso è tornata in mano sua,dato che lòei è andata nelle Filippine in pianta stabile,lei mi deve comunque 25000 euro.


citala in contumacia nelle Filippine,
per quanto possa sembrare incredibile, può funzionare peggio una notifica in Italia
che nei Paesi esotici.
metti tutto in mano a un avvocato e falle restituire il maltolto !!


----------



## nate (18 Gennaio 2014)

*gia fatto*

e siamo in disputa da parecchio tempo,ma ci sono dei cavilli non indifferenti. Io nel momento che mi sono visto buttato come uno straccio usato mi è salito l'odio. Ci sono stato dietro a sta ragazza in un modo incredibile dato che era depressa l'ho seguita tra farmaci e psichiatri (Tutto trovato da me ) pastie e cura della casa tutto sulòle mie spalle,poi lei guarisce  e iniziano i viaggi in oriente dove itendiamo trasferirci. troviamo la spiaggia ideale,lei parte ,io lavoro,mio padre si ammala,mia madre gia depressa va fuori di testa,io aspetto che lei ritorni,devo tenere su il morale a lei oltreoceano per tutti i problemi e guardare miio padre e mia madre che abitano in un altra regione più i due cani suoi. Arriva e io spero in un aiuto e nell'amore. Niente di tutto cio,si mette con un altro non viene al funerale di mio padre e metre io sono in Liguria a aiutare  mia madre neanche mi risponde al telefono. Quindi torno e la sbatto fuori di casa(Che vada a casa di questo) e glòi sequestro i cani e deve ringraziare che non ho picchiato nessuno,dato ch ai tempi  combattevo  di pugilato e thay boxe


----------



## nate (18 Gennaio 2014)

*mi ha lasciato*



farfalla ha detto:


> Fare il muso duro e abdare contro la legge sono due cose diverse.
> Dire che l'hai buttati fuori da casa sua e dire che lei ti ha lasciato la casa sono cose diverse


 Mi ha lasciato e fregato la spiaggia e io l'ho mandata via di casa e me la sono tenuta dato che lei si è tenuta la spiaggia col nuovo fidanzato. C'è anche una legge morale


----------



## nate (18 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao nate,
> 
> non avevate contratto? ...
> o come funziona esattamente? ...
> ...


purtroppo la firma la messa lei perchè io avevo delle multe in Italia,ma io mi fidavo era una cosa fatta in due eravamo così uniti,poi io gli avevo fatto superare la depressione ecc. Dopo che ho visto il suo voltafaccia improvviso,proprio quando era il momento di aiutarmi,prorio quando tutto era sistemato,spiaggia ,la salute.perchè non mi ha lasciato quando era in difficoltà dall'altra parte del mondo,perchè c'ero io che spedivo soldi e facevo sostegno morale telefonico,la ragazza ha calcolato,ma ha calcolato male,non se la aspettava che la sua roba volava per le scale edal balcone. la vita assieme è scomparda e rimasto solo odio


----------



## net (18 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> guarda, non lo so se è paura di restar sola, ho la sensazione che si tratta di
> una grandissima egocentrica (cosa del resto che è stata scritta da molti utenti
> qui dentro), in crisi esistenziale e con frequenti ricerche di "conferme" sulla sua
> capacità di essere suadente.
> ...


Io penso che una persona, quando sente di averne un' altra in pugno, si prende dei lussi eccessivi. Magari facendole tremare la terra sotto i piedi capisce che lei non è più il centro del mondo di Danny, che potrebbe perderlo e restare con "l'altro immaturo ecc ecc"...o, peggio ancora, con sè stessa. A questa storia reagisco particolarmente male, dimostra che certe persone, anche se ti comporti in modo irreprensibile, trovano sempre il modo di devastarti gratuitamente


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> tutto,io non ce l'avrei fatta,ma stiamo scherzando !!!! l'avrei sbattuta fuori casa,e non lo dico dal di fuori,anch'io ho vissuto una storia analoga,ma tempo due settimane lo fatta saltare dalla porta,anche se la casa era sua,me ne frego,tu hai messo in piedi sto bordello,tu te ne vai. Cambiando la serratura


ah bè sei quasi credibile visto quel che succede in Italia in certi casi :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> purtroppo la firma la messa lei perchè io avevo delle multe in Italia,ma io mi fidavo era una cosa fatta in due eravamo così uniti,poi io gli avevo fatto superare la depressione ecc. Dopo che ho visto il suo voltafaccia improvviso,proprio quando era il momento di aiutarmi,prorio quando tutto era sistemato,spiaggia ,la salute.perchè non mi ha lasciato quando era in difficoltà dall'altra parte del mondo,perchè c'ero io che spedivo soldi e facevo sostegno morale telefonico,la ragazza ha calcolato,ma ha calcolato male,non se la aspettava che la sua roba volava per le scale edal balcone. la vita assieme è scomparda e rimasto solo odio



Ciao

mi devi scusare, non afferro tanto il lato "materiale" della questione,
e nel insieme non mi sembra poco, anche se le botte di vita ci sono state. 

lei ha firmato e si è presa la spiaggia con l'altro. 
tu ti sei preso la casa. 

e tutti quei debiti? che nesso hanno con lei?

comunque ... ti rendi conto di una cosa? 
ti sta divorando vivo tutto questo odio. 
ti ammali ... e poi? che fai? ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2014)

Un tradimento è un tradimento e non lo si può chiamare con un termine carino.
Tradire è una cosa infame ed essere traditi una cosa atroce. Sia che a tradire sia il tuo amico dell'asilo che preferisce giocare con un altro sia il partner che ha un'avventura dopo decenni di storia: è una brutta cosa e una brutta storia.
Però i tradimenti sono diversi e hanno un peso diverso e le reazioni dei traditi sono diverse perché diverse sono le storie pregresse e le persone.
Non credo che si possa dire con sicurezza che la moglie non ama più Danny. Certo in questo momento non sente trasporto passionale ed è estremamente confusa. E' una storia di tre mesi che non può avere per lei lo stesso peso di quella con Danny e anche lui la pensa così.
Lui vuole avere il tempo di capire la situazione e non buttare lui a mare 25 anni per tre mesi.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tradimento è un tradimento e non lo si può chiamare con un termine carino.
> Tradire è una cosa infame ed essere traditi una cosa atroce. Sia che a tradire sia il tuo amico dell'asilo che preferisce giocare con un altro sia il partner che ha un'avventura dopo decenni di storia: è una brutta cosa e una brutta storia.
> Però i tradimenti sono diversi e hanno un peso diverso e le reazioni dei traditi sono diverse perché diverse sono le storie pregresse e le persone.
> Non credo che si possa dire con sicurezza che la moglie non ama più Danny. Certo in questo momento non sente trasporto passionale ed è estremamente confusa. E' una storia di tre mesi che non può avere per lei lo stesso peso di quella con Danny e anche lui la pensa così.
> Lui vuole avere il tempo di capire la situazione e non buttare lui a mare 25 anni per tre mesi.


Scusa eh?
Ma ne hai di fantasia....

Non capisco proprio come puoi affermare che:
A) La moglie di Danny non sente trasporto
B) E' estremamente confusa

I fatti dimostrano solo questo:

Lei è molto presa di un'altra persona.

E tutto il suo comportamento dimostra solo questo.

Ma come si possono capire certe cose?

Se non le si è esperite in prima persona?

Che parlino della moglie di Danny chi ha vissuto na roba come la moglie di Danny....


----------



## Principessa (18 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tradimento è un tradimento e non lo si può chiamare con un termine carino.
> Tradire è una cosa infame ed essere traditi una cosa atroce. Sia che a tradire sia il tuo amico dell'asilo che preferisce giocare con un altro sia il partner che ha un'avventura dopo decenni di storia: è una brutta cosa e una brutta storia.
> Però i tradimenti sono diversi e hanno un peso diverso e le reazioni dei traditi sono diverse perché diverse sono le storie pregresse e le persone.
> Non credo che si possa dire con sicurezza che la moglie non ama più Danny. Certo in questo momento non sente trasporto passionale ed è estremamente confusa. E' una storia di tre mesi che non può avere per lei lo stesso peso di quella con Danny e anche lui la pensa così.
> Lui vuole avere il tempo di capire la situazione e non buttare lui a mare 25 anni per tre mesi.


Eh...

Ma fa bene.

La novità e le emozioni sono temporanee. Poi quando passa tutto e ci si rende conto di aver distrutto un'unione lunga, solida e serena per questo... è davvero triste.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ho parlato con mia moglie ieri, lei ha ammesso di essersi presa un colpo di testa.
> L'ho invitata ad andarsene con lui.
> Lei dice che non vuole, il suo posto è qua, con noi.
> "Ma io non posso stare con una donna che ama un altro. E neppure stare qui a macerare in attesa che magari voi concretizziate la vostra storia"
> ...


sulla questione del conto separato non ho capito se lo hai solo paventato o se intendi farlo lunedì...per il resto, prendo atto che tu ti stai comunque muovendo da quel torpore emotivo che ti aveva avvolto fino a pochi giorni fa, tua moglie dichiara che si impegnerà a non dar più ascolto all'amante, vedremo, considerando le varie promesse fatte in due mesi e puntualmente disattese non ha molti margini di fiducia. Io vorrei però soffermarmi su di te, Danny, dal mio punto di vista ora sei ancora carico dell'adrenalina che si scatena dopo la scoperta di un tradimento, sei proiettato nel cercare di riequilibrare i ruoli, sei concentrato sui sentimenti che nutre tua moglie esulle sue future decisioni affettive
Ma  arriverà, a bocce ferme, l'ondata che riguarda la tua emotività e ti troverai a chiederti seriamente senza  rabbia o rancore ma con consapevolezza quanto ti interesserà continuare ad avere una donna come lei accanto per il resto dei tuoi giorni e questo anche se lei nel frattempo avrà tentato seriamente di riavvicinarsi a te.
 Sarà quella a mio avviso la vera prova che dovrai superare, in quei momenti ascoltati mi raccomando, ciao


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sulla questione del conto separato non ho capito se lo hai solo paventato o se intendi farlo lunedì...per il resto, prendo atto che tu ti stai comunque muovendo da quel torpore emotivo che ti aveva avvolto fino a pochi giorni fa, tua moglie dichiara che si impegnerà a non dar più ascolto all'amante, vedremo, considerando le varie promesse fatte in due mesi e puntualmente disattese non ha molti margini di fiducia. Io vorrei però soffermarmi su di te, Danny, dal mio punto di vista ora sei ancora carico dell'adrenalina che si scatena dopo la scoperta di un tradimento, sei proiettato nel cercare di riequilibrare i ruoli, sei concentrato sui sentimenti che nutre tua moglie esulle sue future decisioni affettive
> Ma  arriverà, a bocce ferme, l'ondata che riguarda la tua emotività e ti troverai a chiederti seriamente senza  rabbia o rancore ma con consapevolezza quanto ti interesserà continuare ad avere una donna come lei accanto per il resto dei tuoi giorni e questo anche se lei nel frattempo avrà tentato seriamente di riavvicinarsi a te.
> Sarà quella a mio avviso la vera prova che dovrai superare, in quei momenti ascoltati mi raccomando, ciao


Ecco appunto...
Mica può dirsi...se mantiene mi ama, se non mantiene non mi ama eh?


----------



## Principessa (18 Gennaio 2014)

La trovo una buona idea quella del conto separato...

Ti stai comportando bene, danny.

Solo la fermezza può farla tornare sui suoi passi. 

Non può assolutamente stare con un piede in due scarpe


----------



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tradimento è un tradimento e non lo si può chiamare con un termine carino.
> Tradire è una cosa infame ed essere traditi una cosa atroce. Sia che a tradire sia il tuo amico dell'asilo che preferisce giocare con un altro sia il partner che ha un'avventura dopo decenni di storia: è una brutta cosa e una brutta storia.
> Però i tradimenti sono diversi e hanno un peso diverso e le reazioni dei traditi sono diverse perché diverse sono le storie pregresse e le persone.
> *Non credo che si possa dire con sicurezza che la moglie non ama più Danny*. Certo in questo momento non sente trasporto passionale ed è estremamente confusa. E' una storia di tre mesi che non può avere per lei lo stesso peso di quella con Danny e anche lui la pensa così.
> Lui vuole avere il tempo di capire la situazione e non buttare lui a mare 25 anni per tre mesi.


Sono d'accordo... Anche se lei ha detto che è così, mi pare.
Quando si prendono certe "sbandate" si perde il contatto con la realtà... E non è così difficile scambiare una semplice infatuazione per amore. In quella situazione l'amante ha tutti i vantaggi e il partner ufficiale tutti gli svantaggi, perché il primo rappresenta tutto ciò che di ludico e piacevole c'è in un rapporto senza portarne gli "oneri".
Danny ha cercato di assecondare la moglie in modo che la "scuffia" passasse da sola, ma in realtà lei in questo modo si è "adagiata" nella sua "isola che non c'è", attribuendo il positivo all'amante e il negativo ai doveri famigliari e a Danny.
Secondo me Danny ha svoltato nella giusta direzione, in quanto in questo modo la obbliga a scendere sul pianeta terra e a valutare sentimenti e situazioni per il valore che hanno realmente...


----------



## eagle (18 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sulla questione del conto separato non ho capito se lo hai solo paventato o se intendi farlo lunedì...per il resto, prendo atto che tu ti stai comunque muovendo da quel torpore emotivo che ti aveva avvolto fino a pochi giorni fa, tua moglie dichiara che si impegnerà a non dar più ascolto all'amante, vedremo, considerando le varie promesse fatte in due mesi e puntualmente disattese non ha molti margini di fiducia. Io vorrei però soffermarmi su di te, Danny, dal mio punto di vista ora sei ancora carico dell'adrenalina che si scatena dopo la scoperta di un tradimento, sei proiettato nel cercare di riequilibrare i ruoli, sei concentrato sui sentimenti che nutre tua moglie esulle sue future decisioni affettiveMa  arriverà, a bocce ferme, l'ondata che riguarda la tua emotività e ti troverai a chiederti seriamente senza  rabbia o rancore ma con consapevolezza quanto ti interesserà continuare ad avere una donna come lei accanto per il resto dei tuoi giorni e questo anche se lei nel frattempo avrà tentato seriamente di riavvicinarsi a te. Sarà quella a mio avviso la vera prova che dovrai superare, in quei momenti ascoltati mi raccomando, ciao


Cosa aggiungere di più? Semplicemente Fiammy!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo... Anche se lei ha detto che è così, mi pare.
> Quando si prendono certe "sbandate" si perde il contatto con la realtà... E non è così difficile scambiare una semplice infatuazione per amore. In quella situazione l'amante ha tutti i vantaggi e il partner ufficiale tutti gli svantaggi, perché il primo rappresenta tutto ciò che di ludico e piacevole c'è in un rapporto senza portarne gli "oneri".
> Danny ha cercato di assecondare la moglie in modo che la "scuffia" passasse da sola, ma in realtà lei in questo modo si è "adagiata" nella sua "isola che non c'è", attribuendo il positivo all'amante e il negativo ai doveri famigliari e a Danny.
> Secondo me Danny ha svoltato nella giusta direzione, in quanto in questo modo la obbliga a scendere sul pianeta terra e a valutare sentimenti e situazioni per il valore che hanno realmente...


Si ma Danny deve svoltare
NON correre dietro a lei....
Ma ti rendi conto che cosa si passa?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Cosa aggiungere di più? Semplicemente Fiammy!


In parte ho attinto da quello che hai espresso tu qui ... Mai scontato quello che scrivi :up: Però ti prego evita il sacerdozio


----------



## disincantata (18 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, e t'ammazzi di
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> I fatti tuoi mai?
> 
> sarai terribile ed impertinente
> 
> Sei Felice Maniero!???


----------



## eagle (18 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In parte ho attinto da quello che hai espresso tu qui ... Mai scontato quello che scrivi :up: Però ti prego evita il sacerdozio


Mi intriga la remissione dei peccati


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Mi intriga la remissione dei peccati


In che senso vorresti avere la stessa indulgenza verso gli altri ?


----------



## andrea53 (19 Gennaio 2014)

*esatto...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> Non solo bisogna rompere i palloncini a chi, grazie a loro, crede di essere a un palmo da terra ma è utile anche per non trascinarsi nel tormento e nel dolore fino alla soglia di tollerabilità.


:up:


----------



## nate (19 Gennaio 2014)

*sinceramente*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi devi scusare, non afferro tanto il lato "materiale" della questione,
> e nel insieme non mi sembra poco, anche se le botte di vita ci sono state.
> ...


 Sono gia ammalato e non faccio nulla,vivo,mi diverto quando c'è occasione,scopo,ho avuto storie mediocremente importanti,l'ultima sembrava mooolto importante ma poi si è rivelata una fandonia e ci soffro,io la casa glirlo ridata e lei mi sta a poco a poco ridando i soldi come può,oggo per esempio mi ha portato 300 euro,ora è bloccata in città non so perchè e non lo voglio sapere,non mi interessa,il mio discorso era : Io l'amavo,le ho dato ogni briciolo della mia energia,ammalandomi gia prima standole vicino quando era depressa avendo gia io una predisposizione alla depressione,ma l'amavo emi sono sacrificato per poi vedere che quando tutti i suoi piani erano fatti cercare di sbattermi fuori come uno straccio dalla sua vita,non aiutarmi e aiutare i miei genitori nelle difficoltà (loro che l'hanno accolta come una figlia) Li mi sono trasformato e l'amore è diventato odio e lasci che mi consumi,ma l'ho sbattuta fuori casa e che vada col suo ganzo,ma la sua roba è volata dalla finestra e dalle scale. Io sono rimasto in casa.Solo per farle capire che non c'è comprensione,che non mi interessa che cosa è successo TU MI HAI ABBANDONATO NEL MOMNTO CHE AVEVO BISOGNO IO E NON TI LASCIO VITA FACILE.FINCHè NON MUOIO


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

se non erro, fu lei stessa a dirgli, che sono due anni, 
che non prova più attrazione e amore per Danny. 
Un conto è questa affermazione ... sottolineata 
con quella uscita, aiutami per dimenticarmi di lui ...
Un altro è il tradimento ... 
Per come concepisco io un rapporto e la vita ...
mi sentirei tradita su due piani ... e quella che
mi peserebbe, sarebbe il fatto, che per due anni
non ha fatto cenno ... non ha detto nulla ... 

Per il resto ... quoto Fiammetta ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (19 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Sono gia ammalato e non faccio nulla,vivo,mi diverto quando c'è occasione,scopo,ho avuto storie mediocremente importanti,l'ultima sembrava mooolto importante ma poi si è rivelata una fandonia e ci soffro,io la casa glirlo ridata e lei mi sta a poco a poco ridando i soldi come può,oggo per esempio mi ha portato 300 euro,ora è bloccata in città non so perchè e non lo voglio sapere,non mi interessa,il mio discorso era : Io l'amavo,le ho dato ogni briciolo della mia energia,ammalandomi gia prima standole vicino quando era depressa avendo gia io una predisposizione alla depressione,ma l'amavo emi sono sacrificato per poi vedere che quando tutti i suoi piani erano fatti cercare di sbattermi fuori come uno straccio dalla sua vita,non aiutarmi e aiutare i miei genitori nelle difficoltà (loro che l'hanno accolta come una figlia) Li mi sono trasformato e l'amore è diventato odio e lasci che mi consumi,ma l'ho sbattuta fuori casa e che vada col suo ganzo,ma la sua roba è volata dalla finestra e dalle scale. Io sono rimasto in casa.Solo per farle capire che non c'è comprensione,che non mi interessa che cosa è successo TU MI HAI ABBANDONATO NEL MOMNTO CHE AVEVO BISOGNO IO E NON TI LASCIO VITA FACILE.FINCHè NON MUOIO




Ciao 

è un dolore grande ... l'abbandono nel momento del bisogno. 
per come funziono io, le cose le faccio, perché me le sento dentro di farle. 
non faccio una lista ... io ho fatto ... tu hai fatto ... e soprattutto, 
ti sei sacrificato, per una tua scelta, per un tuo volere ... per un tuo sentimento. 
se non ha ricambiato ... probabilmente lei, non ha avuto lo stesso sentire per te,
o il tutto è divenuto più grande di lei e ha preso paura ... e la paura fa scappare.

Hai tirato le tue conclusioni ... ma delle sue, non sai nulla o poco ... mi sembra.
Non capisco, sinceramente, perché non cercare il dialogo con lei, visto che ti fa
talmente male ... visto che ti logora. Cioè, non vuoi scoprire, cosa sia andato storto?


sienne


----------



## nate (19 Gennaio 2014)

*penso*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un dolore grande ... l'abbandono nel momento del bisogno.
> per come funziono io, le cose le faccio, perché me le sento dentro di farle.
> ...


 Sono arrivato a casa una sera dopo che ero stato dai mie che stavano male,io contento di rivederla,con i cani,lei stava tirando fuori una padella,mi guarda e mi dice "fra noi non c'è più connessione" Io non mi ero accorto di nulla,ho passato l'estate lavorando da bagnino in piscina e lei nelle Filippine a costruire il nostro sogno tropicale. Dopo mi ha lasciato,dopo 2 giorni col mio facebook a corteggiato un vecchio compagno delle medie e ci è uscita mentre vivevamo ancora assieme,io poi dovetti andare dai mia a sostenerlia,e li capii che dato che lei aveva messo a posto la sua vita con il mio sangue i miei soldi e il mio sudore era tutt'appoosto allora poteva partire per l'avventura tropicale col nuovo fidanzato, e li spaccai tutto. tanto non c'era nulla da fare e delle sue motivazioni me ne fregava il cazzo dato che al funerale di mio padre non c'era neanche venuta perchè voleva imparare a mettere il parquet. Le sue cose volavano dalla finestra in una strana serata di fine estate,non ho nessun rimorso,lo rifarei. Ha tradito


----------



## nate (19 Gennaio 2014)

*e ora*

Dopo quasi sei anni sembrava avessi trovato una donna che poteva esere la mia,dopo tante,mi promise amore e viaggiammo per l'inghilterra,una volta in un pub,lei un po brilla mi disse che mi voleva dare una famiglia mapoi se ne andò piano piano e io ci sto male molto.amareggiato,deluso,vuoto. vado da uno psicologo per capire che cosa ho di oscuro che fa scappare le donne dopo un po ultimamente. Mia madre eè morta fra le mie  braccia il 20 di maggio,non è stata una brava madre,ma mi è rimasto uno strano senso di colpa,adesso però penso alei,quella che mi ha lasciato che sapeva tutto di me,era come se ci conoscessimo da milioni di anni,mi aveva invitato a casa dei suoi a natale,perchè le dissi che i natali a casa mia non c'erano mai stati.ora devo dimenticare tutto,i più bei momenti da 6 anni a sta parte li devo cancellare. londra e i suoi alberghi gestiti da pakistani dove facevamo l'amore e lei mi chiamava amore mio,brighton e la stanza a picco sul mare in tempesta dive facevamo l'amore in un ajacuzzi in mezzo alla stanza  e dalla finestra vedevamo la ruota panoramica scossa dal vento.tutto deve scomparire,perchè il dolore,quel dolore che non sopporto più deve cessare


----------



## nate (19 Gennaio 2014)

*penso*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un dolore grande ... l'abbandono nel momento del bisogno.
> per come funziono io, le cose le faccio, perché me le sento dentro di farle.
> ...


 Sono arrivato a casa una sera dopo che ero stato dai mie che stavano male,io contento di rivederla,con i cani,lei stava tirando fuori una padella,mi guarda e mi dice "fra noi non c'è più connessione" Io non mi ero accorto di nulla,ho passato l'estate lavorando da bagnino in piscina e lei nelle Filippine a costruire il nostro sogno tropicale. Dopo mi ha lasciato,dopo 2 giorni col mio facebook a corteggiato un vecchio compagno delle medie e ci è uscita mentre vivevamo ancora assieme,io poi dovetti andare dai mia a sostenerlia,e li capii che dato che lei aveva messo a posto la sua vita con il mio sangue i miei soldi e il mio sudore era tutt'appoosto allora poteva partire per l'avventura tropicale col nuovo fidanzato, e li spaccai tutto. tanto non c'era nulla da fare e delle sue motivazioni me ne fregava il cazzo dato che al funerale di mio padre non c'era neanche venuta perchè voleva imparare a mettere il parquet. Le sue cose volavano dalla finestra in una strana serata di fine estate,non ho nessun rimorso,lo rifarei. Ha tradito


----------



## Caciottina (19 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Dopo quasi sei anni sembrava avessi trovato una donna che poteva esere la mia,dopo tante,mi promise amore e viaggiammo per l'inghilterra,una volta in un pub,lei un po brilla mi disse che mi voleva dare una famiglia mapoi se ne andò piano piano e io ci sto male molto.amareggiato,deluso,vuoto. vado da uno psicologo per capire che cosa ho di oscuro che fa scappare le donne dopo un po ultimamente. Mia madre eè morta fra le mie  braccia il 20 di maggio,non è stata una brava madre,ma mi è rimasto uno strano senso di colpa,adesso però penso alei,quella che mi ha lasciato che sapeva tutto di me,era come se ci conoscessimo da milioni di anni,mi aveva invitato a casa dei suoi a natale,perchè le dissi che i natali a casa mia non c'erano mai stati.ora devo dimenticare tutto,i più bei momenti da 6 anni a sta parte li devo cancellare. londra e i suoi alberghi gestiti da pakistani dove facevamo l'amore e lei mi chiamava amore mio,brighton e la stanza a picco sul mare in tempesta dive facevamo l'amore in un ajacuzzi in mezzo alla stanza  e dalla finestra vedevamo la ruota panoramica scossa dal vento.tutto deve scomparire,perchè il dolore,quel dolore che non sopporto più deve cessare


Ti consolo io....
Un mantra che funzion? Londra fa schifo londra fa schifo londra fa schifo


----------



## net (19 Gennaio 2014)

*io non ho vissuto la stessa esperienza della moglie di danny*

e infatti non ci capisco molto... quello che a me è sembrato, poi per carità non la conosco, è solo uno dei tanti punti di vista che esprimiamo, è che lei in questo momento non "ami" danny. Penso che si sia persa, che in questo momento non ami danny nè tantomeno l'altro, ma stia semplicemente seguendo la corrente delle sue emozioni, senza cercare di ridurre le ripercussioni sul marito. La sua sincerità ha tratti (per me,ovvio) di egoismo e voglia di suscitare reazioni nell'altro. Perchè rivelare certe cose, ma soprattutto in certi modi? se non per suscitare reazioni? se non perchè presa in un gioco che dà assuefazione?


----------



## nate (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> e infatti non ci capisco molto... quello che a me è sembrato, poi per carità non la conosco, è solo uno dei tanti punti di vista che esprimiamo, è che lei in questo momento non "ami" danny. Penso che si sia persa, che in questo momento non ami danny nè tantomeno l'altro, ma stia semplicemente seguendo la corrente delle sue emozioni, senza cercare di ridurre le ripercussioni sul marito. La sua sincerità ha tratti (per me,ovvio) di egoismo e voglia di suscitare reazioni nell'altro. Perchè rivelare certe cose, ma soprattutto in certi modi? se non per suscitare reazioni? se non perchè presa in un gioco che dà assuefazione?


Io non potrei accettarlo,mi farebbe troppo male,come da piccolo impari che toccando il fuoco ti bruci,e la stessa  cosa,me la sarei data a gambe,forse sono vigliacco ma penso che queste cose ti segnano a vita


----------



## net (19 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Io non potrei accettarlo,mi farebbe troppo male,come da piccolo impari che toccando il fuoco ti bruci,e la stessa  cosa,me la sarei data a gambe,forse sono vigliacco ma penso che queste cose ti segnano a vita


Non penso si tratti di vigliaccheria. Noi e le nostre reazioni siamo il prodotto di ciò che abbiamo vissuto. Abbiamo paure, sogni, rabbia per cose che ci sono state tolte, per cose che abbiamo tolto noi. Per cose che vorremmo e sentiamo che non avremo mai. Ma potremmo sempre imparare a gestire ilnostro vissuto e non lasciare che ci rovini, oltre che il passato, anche il futuro  io ci provo e spesso cado. Ma mi rialzo e ci riprovo.


----------



## Gian (19 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> e infatti non ci capisco molto... quello che a me è sembrato, poi per carità non la conosco, è solo uno dei tanti punti di vista che esprimiamo, è che lei in questo momento non "ami" danny. Penso che si sia persa, che in questo momento non ami danny nè tantomeno l'altro, ma stia semplicemente seguendo la corrente delle sue emozioni, senza cercare di ridurre le ripercussioni sul marito. La sua sincerità ha tratti (per me,ovvio) di egoismo e voglia di suscitare reazioni nell'altro. Perchè rivelare certe cose, ma soprattutto in certi modi? se non per suscitare reazioni? se non perchè presa in un gioco che dà assuefazione?


penso che abbia fatto rivelazioni perchè c'era una forma di complicità particolare
tra loro . solo che ha raccontato solo i pezzi che voleva lei, perchè la realtà è inconfessabile
(per lei), e più "nicchia", più ammicca alla storia col toscano e più Danny ne soffre.
Soffre perchè la ama in modo indicibile, perchè lui è una brava persona, responsabile,
che tiene alla famiglia unita.
quello che lei prova per il toscano lo sa soltanto la signora, ma non si mandano
sms dall'Egitto se non si è realmente interessati. Grande egoismo e molta voglia
di farsi gli affaracci suoi senza pensare alle conseguenze. 
La vedo brutta! Scusate se mi sbilancio, sono un pessimista cronico.


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> penso che abbia fatto rivelazioni perchè c'era una forma di complicità particolare
> tra loro . solo che ha raccontato solo i pezzi che voleva lei, perchè la realtà è inconfessabile
> (per lei), e più "nicchia", più ammicca alla storia col toscano e più Danny ne soffre.
> Soffre perchè la ama in modo indicibile, perchè lui è una brava persona, responsabile,
> ...


Quello di Danny non e piu un matrimonio basato sul amore.Perche
questo amore non e.Sembra che la moglie di Danny consideri
il marito una amichetta del cuore!Ci si possono fare mille
profili di questa signora ma la sostanza e quella.E lei non
apprezza neanche la pazienza di questo marito che ci fosse un altro
altro che compressione,pazienza e sostegno...Per me Danny
deve smettere di parlare ma agire.Mettesse in mezzo l'avvocato
e vedra come comincia a tornare con i piedi per terra.


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2014)

Scusa Gian,ti ho citato per sbaglio ma sono d'accordo con te


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Quello di Danny non e piu un matrimonio basato sul amore.Perche
> questo amore non e.Sembra che la moglie di Danny consideri
> il marito una amichetta del cuore!Ci si possono fare mille
> profili di questa signora ma la sostanza e quella.E lei non
> ...


Sbagliato...
La moglie di Danny considera il marito come dire...
Fa comodo ricevere senza dare è?
E non è forse il destino di molti innamorati non ricambiati?
Ma si dei lo tengo buono con quattro paroline e due lacrimuccie
Mi si bagna la figa del potere che ho su di lui
Che tanto io al mio maritino gli faccio fare tutto quel che voglio

Pur di non perdermi farà questo ed altro
Ci scommettete?

Se lei vede che lui si affranca da lei e dal suo potere

Allora si si vedono i sorci verdi.....

Speta solo che Danny trovi una che potrebbe sostituirla in maniera più che dignitosa

e vediamo come si mette.....

In fondo tante volte
TROPPE VOLTE 
ci diciamo l'amo

perchè pensiamo di non meritare nulla di meglio e nulla di più...
Il problema non è che amiamo sconsideratamente lei

Ma che non amiamo noi
e ci deprezziamo....


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato...
> La moglie di Danny considera il marito come dire...
> Fa comodo ricevere senza dare è?
> E non è forse il destino di molti innamorati non ricambiati?
> ...


E ovvio che lo da per scontato e che lo considera un debole senno mica gli
raccontava tutte quei dettagli.E poi sta con lui per comodità,lui è il porto
sicuro dove tornare..Siamo d'accordo mi pare.Magari Dante trovasse una
donna che gli tirasse su il...morale ma visto la dipendenza(a livello psicologico) che ha dalla
moglie lo considero improbabile...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> E ovvio che lo da per scontato e che lo considera un debole senno mica gli
> raccontava tutte quei dettagli.E poi sta con lui per comodità,lui è il porto
> sicuro dove tornare..Siamo d'accordo mi pare.Magari Dante trovasse una
> donna che gli tirasse su il...morale ma visto la dipendenza(a livello psicologico) che ha dalla
> moglie lo considero improbabile...


La dipendenza è solo a livello affettivo...
Ne so qualcosa...un barlume ne so di sti meccanismi....


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2014)

*danny*



danny ha detto:


> Ho parlato con mia moglie ieri, lei ha ammesso di essersi presa un colpo di testa.
> L'ho invitata ad andarsene con lui.
> Lei dice che non vuole, il suo posto è qua, con noi.
> "Ma io non posso stare con una donna che ama un altro. E neppure stare qui a macerare in attesa che magari voi concretizziate la vostra storia"
> ...


Sei patetico.Devo mandarla a quel paese senza se e senza ma.Non scriverò più altro in questo insulso 3d.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei patetico.Devo mandarla a quel paese senza se e senza ma.Non scriverò più altro in questo insulso 3d.


 Deo gratias.


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Certo*



danny ha detto:


> Deo gratias.


E certo purtroppo sei un uomo senza amor proprio e dignità,ascolti solo quello che vuoi ascoltare,la realtà è che vuoi vedere scritto quello che ti fa comodo.Mi vergogno della categoria maschile grazie a quelli come te,e se certe femmine agiscono come agiscono è per quelli come te.


----------



## nate (20 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato...
> La moglie di Danny considera il marito come dire...
> Fa comodo ricevere senza dare è?
> E non è forse il destino di molti innamorati non ricambiati?
> ...


sono in pieno accordo con te,anch'io tante volte avrei potuto adagiarmi in una situazione del genere anche recentemente,ma ho deciso che dell'affetto me ne faccio poco,piuttosto soffro da solo. Non do come danny possa resistere a non avere una crisi pantoclastica quando la moglie parla dei cazzi degli altri uomini. per me è un po da mezzi uomini farti fare certe violenze. Ci vorrebbe uno sportello a cui rivolgersi queste sono violenze psicologiche  pesanti che ti segnano a vita. Un 'altra donna danny non la troverà mai,perchè è impallato con sto specie di mostro,perchè solo un mostro può fare una cosa del genere a un altra persona


----------



## quorthon (20 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo purtroppo sei un uomo senza amor proprio e dignità,ascolti solo quello che vuoi ascoltare,la realtà è che vuoi vedere scritto quello che ti fa comodo.Mi vergogno della categoria maschile grazie a quelli come te,e se certe femmine agiscono come agiscono è per quelli come te.



Mmmmmmittico!:mrgreen:
Speriamo comunque che lui continui a scrivere!Anzi consiglierei di arricchire i dialoghi con delle vignette o foto diventerebbe un vero fotoromanzo!


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo purtroppo sei un uomo senza amor proprio e dignità,ascolti solo quello che vuoi ascoltare,la realtà è che vuoi vedere scritto quello che ti fa comodo.Mi vergogno della categoria maschile grazie a quelli come te,e se certe femmine agiscono come agiscono è per quelli come te.


Amico sai come la penso...pero'guarda che un conto e'pontificare..e mi metto in mezzo pure io...altro e'vivere,come fa Dan,una simile roba....non deve essere semplice....

scornacchiato ehhhh ieri pomeriggio....ben vi sta'...Benitez sembra il porco con gli occhiali,ha trovato subito la scusa..
male invece il coro della ns curva..per altro provocato....


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Deo gratias.


allora sto conto lo separiamo o no?


----------



## eagle (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In che senso vorresti avere la stessa indulgenza verso gli altri ?


No, è il sacerdote indulgente verso me


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo purtroppo sei un uomo senza amor proprio e dignità,ascolti solo quello che vuoi ascoltare,la realtà è che vuoi vedere scritto quello che ti fa comodo.Mi vergogno della categoria maschile grazie a quelli come te,e se certe femmine agiscono come agiscono è per quelli come te.



Ma non avevi detto che non leggevi più?


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo purtroppo sei un uomo senza amor proprio e dignità,ascolti solo quello che vuoi ascoltare,la realtà è che vuoi vedere scritto quello che ti fa comodo.Mi vergogno della categoria maschile grazie a quelli come te,e se certe femmine agiscono come agiscono è per quelli come te.


Vedi Oscuro, tu parli per categorie, come se i maschi fossero un'unica classe di vertebrati distinta dalle femmine, ma io non mi sento di appartenere a una categoria che annovera Hitler, Stalin, Mussolini per fare un'esempio comprensibile a tutti tra i suoi numerosi adepti.
Nella realtà tu sei oscuro, io sono Danny.
Io sto con mia moglie da 25 anni, vivo con lei da allora ogni momento, c'ero quando è nata mia figlia in sala parto, quando è morta sua madre, suo padre, c'ero in ogni momento bello e brutto della nostra vita, e lei pure. Abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, ma abbiamo superato tutto finora. Lei è una donna che a me piace, è la mia donna e compagna da una vita e non intendo perderla.
Come pure mia figlia, è il più grande amore della mia vita.
Amo stare con lei, e lei crescendo mi cerca sempre di più e mi assomiglia sempre più.
Capisci cosa sto difendendo?
Se non lo capisci, sono problemi tuoi, non miei. Io te l'ho spiegato parecchie volte. Esistono altri thread se non ti va di leggere queste cose. Ma quello che sto facendo ha una ragione, che è ben poco razionale, ma fa parte della sfera del sentimento.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

*la sfera del sentimento*



danny ha detto:


> Vedi Oscuro, tu parli per categorie, come se i maschi fossero un'unica classe di vertebrati distinta dalle femmine, ma io non mi sento di appartenere a una categoria che annovera Hitler, Stalin, Mussolini per fare un'esempio comprensibile a tutti tra i suoi numerosi adepti.
> Nella realtà tu sei oscuro, io sono Danny.
> Io sto con mia moglie da 25 anni, vivo con lei da allora ogni momento, c'ero quando è nata mia figlia in sala parto, quando è morta sua madre, suo padre, c'ero in ogni momento bello e brutto della nostra vita, e lei pure. Abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, ma abbiamo superato tutto finora. Lei è una donna che a me piace, è la mia donna e compagna da una vita e non intendo perderla.
> Come pure mia figlia, è il più grande amore della mia vita.
> ...


Vedi quell'uomo,anche quello che ti si scrive qui ha una ragione,almeno per quel che mi riguarda.

Perchè io vedo un tizio (te) che a tua figlia sta dando un pessimo esempio (e non ti illudere,o tua figlia ha 6 mesi oppure capisce la situazione molto più di quanto t'immagini) come uomo soprattutto.

Lasciandoti trattare così,le fai credere che le persone si possano trattare così.   tu vuoi che tua figlia impari che si possono rigirare gli uomini come pedalini sfruttando le loro debolezze?

Mi voglio augurare di no.    quindi,ora basta elucubrazioni,per favore.   Prendi e chiudi quel conto e fattene uno separato da lei.   dimostra a tua moglie che alle parole sai far seguire i fatti e sai tenere la posizione senza farti "comprare" da 4 paroline e un piantolino.

Se veramente vuoi evitare di arrivare al divorzio,dimostrale che non hai paura di arrivarci.

So che appare paradossale,ma se ci pensi bene,se tu togli a tua moglie quest'arma ricattatoria potente,la costringerai a dover scegliere sul serio.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vedi quell'uomo,anche quello che ti si scrive qui ha una ragione,almeno per quel che mi riguarda.
> 
> Perchè io vedo un tizio (te) che a tua figlia sta dando un pessimo esempio (e non ti illudere,o tua figlia ha 6 mesi oppure capisce la situazione molto più di quanto t'immagini) come uomo soprattutto.
> 
> ...


Si vis pacem, para bellum.


E lo diceva gente che di queste cose se ne intendeva, mica bau bau micio micio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vedi Oscuro, *tu parli per categorie,* come se i maschi fossero un'unica classe di vertebrati distinta dalle femmine, ma io non mi sento di appartenere a una categoria che annovera Hitler, Stalin, Mussolini per fare un'esempio comprensibile a tutti tra i suoi numerosi adepti.
> Nella realtà tu sei oscuro, io sono Danny.
> Io sto con mia moglie da 25 anni, vivo con lei da allora ogni momento, c'ero quando è nata mia figlia in sala parto, quando è morta sua madre, suo padre, c'ero in ogni momento bello e brutto della nostra vita, e lei pure. Abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, ma abbiamo superato tutto finora. Lei è una donna che a me piace, è la mia donna e compagna da una vita e non intendo perderla.
> Come pure mia figlia, è il più grande amore della mia vita.
> ...



scusami danny, ma anche tu vai per categorie quando parli della crisi ormonale dei quarant'anni
era qualche giorno che te lo dovevo dire


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vedi Oscuro, tu parli per categorie, come se i maschi fossero un'unica classe di vertebrati distinta dalle femmine, ma io non mi sento di appartenere a una categoria che annovera Hitler, Stalin, Mussolini per fare un'esempio comprensibile a tutti tra i suoi numerosi adepti.
> Nella realtà tu sei oscuro, io sono Danny.
> Io sto con mia moglie da 25 anni, vivo con lei da allora ogni momento, c'ero quando è nata mia figlia in sala parto, quando è morta sua madre, suo padre, c'ero in ogni momento bello e brutto della nostra vita, e lei pure. Abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, ma abbiamo superato tutto finora. Lei è una donna che a me piace, è la mia donna e compagna da una vita e non intendo perderla.
> Come pure mia figlia, è il più grande amore della mia vita.
> ...


Ciao Danny. 
Certe volte, proprio perché si ama una persona, si devono fare delle cose che possono sembrare dolorose, in principio, ma che alla lunga portano risultati positivi. Assecondare non è l'unica strada...
Pensa a tua figlia: quando era piccola e magari voleva giocare, non so, con un coltello a tavola e voi glielo impedivate perché era pericoloso e magari lei faceva il diavolo a quattro perché voleva proprio giocare col coltello... ecco, questo è il primo esempio che mi è venuto in mente...


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vedi quell'uomo,anche quello che ti si scrive qui ha una ragione,almeno per quel che mi riguarda.
> 
> Perchè io vedo un tizio (te) che a tua figlia sta dando un pessimo esempio (e non ti illudere,o tua figlia ha 6 mesi oppure capisce la situazione molto più di quanto t'immagini) come uomo soprattutto.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

potrebbe essere, che Danny di ciò, 
ha realmente paura ... 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Ciao Sienne*

Vivere comporta dei rischi.   e di dover scegliere.

in questo caso,scegliere cosa conta di più.  salvare un matrimonio a costo della propria dignità oppure correre il rischio di vederlo sfumare ma preservando se stesso e soprattutto la figlia.

chè poi...messa veramente con le spalle al muro,magari la moglie si fa passare l'ormone e recupera il buon senso.

Prova solo a pensare alla storia di Chedire.....


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vedi Oscuro, tu parli per categorie, come se i maschi fossero un'unica classe di vertebrati distinta dalle femmine, ma io non mi sento di appartenere a una categoria che annovera Hitler, Stalin, Mussolini per fare un'esempio comprensibile a tutti tra i suoi numerosi adepti.
> Nella realtà tu sei oscuro, io sono Danny.
> Io sto con mia moglie da 25 anni, vivo con lei da allora ogni momento, c'ero quando è nata mia figlia in sala parto, quando è morta sua madre, suo padre, c'ero in ogni momento bello e brutto della nostra vita, e lei pure. Abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, ma abbiamo superato tutto finora. Lei è una donna che a me piace, è la mia donna e compagna da una vita e non intendo perderla.
> Come pure mia figlia, è il più grande amore della mia vita.
> ...




Ciao Danny....sto cercando di immedesimarmi nella tua situazione.Però adesso io il conto lo separerei e poi lo lascerei separato nel tempo. Anzi, io il conto lo separerei a prescindere: ad ognuno il suo. Questo non significa che la famiglia si baserà al 50 per cento sui due conti: se tu hai di più, potrà essere tranquillamente 75-25,o come più ti aggrada. Mettila così.....coglieresti un'occasione per sanare , in senso figurato, una discrasia economica....


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusami danny, ma anche tu vai per categorie quando parli della crisi ormonale dei quarant'anni
> era qualche giorno che te lo dovevo dire


Ma infatti...
era una cazzata.
Come tante delle interpretazioni o delle deduzioni che ho scritto finora.
Mia moglie si è presa una cotta ricambiata per il tipo. Niente di più su cui elucrubrare.
Ha avuto sensi di colpa crescenti e stati d'ansia generati dalla situazione, che l'hanno portata a mitigare la cosa con delle compensazioni nei miei confronti che sembravano in contraddizione con quanto stava accadendo.
Io in questa situazione mi son trovato confuso nella sua non linearità: non vi è stata una scelta netta, comprensibile, da parte sua. Mia moglie non mi ha mai rifiutato, né la situazione è risultata avvertibile al di fuori. 
Allo stesso tempo mia moglie non ha raccontato balle, ha piuttosto omesso quanto accadeva, lanciando segnali progressivamente, per poi approfondire in fase successiva ad ogni mia "scoperta".
Prima di questo noi eravamo una coppia inseparabile: tutto il tempo libero lo passavamo insieme.
Dopo, ugualmente. 
La vacanza in Egitto è stata per mia figlia un bellissimo momento vissuto con noi tre insieme, le ha dato modo di crescere e di avere dei bei ricordi insieme. Ma tanti sono i momenti che passiamo insieme noi tre: mia moglie non ha amiche con cui uscire da sola, anche lo shopping è condiviso, e il tempo dedicato a nostra figlia è tanto e intenso. Non guardiamo mai la tv: la sera stiamo tutti e tre insieme. Ieri sera per esempio abbiamo giocato a carte per due ore, a scopa, come voleva la piccola (aveva imparato al villaggio). Nel pomeriggio siamo andati insieme alla presentazione di un corso. La vita famigliare continua serenamente, io scherzo, canto, rido con lei, le racconto le storie, poi magari ci mettiamo davanti a facebook dove ritrova i suoi "amici" delle vacanza,  e altre cose. Lei mi cerca, è allegra come e più di altri bambini, credetemi.
Perché a dispetto di tutto noi non litighiamo mai davanti a lei. E ci siamo sempre per lei.
Mia moglie non ha mai preso e se ne è uscita da sola. Mai.
Quando mi ha tradito lo ha fatto nell'orario di ufficio, prendendo permessi.
Oppure mandando sms o ricevendo telefonate da lui. Tutto il tempo libero nostro lo passiamo insieme.
E' questa la cosa incredibile: stiamo qui a parlare da 3 mesi di una storia di due che si sono innamorati e che si sono visti solo 3, 4 o al massimo 5 volte, non di più, il resto è fatto solo di conversazioni telefoniche.
Mia moglie ha detto che si deve impegnare adesso. Io le ho corretto il verbo: si deve obbligare, siamo in bilico, la nostra storia è sul punto di finire, ma noi siamo una famiglia e a pagarne le spese non siamo solo noi.
Lui cerca di riprendersela, ma spero che con la telefonata dell'altro giorno, se non è stronzo o imbecille, capisca la situazione. Potremmo essere a un punto di svolta, in negativo o in positivo.
La separazione dei conti è un segnale, ma non la soluzione. 
Quella dipende da lei, ora. E' lei che deve rendersi conto che oltre non si può andare.
A meno che non voglia veramente prendersi il tipo. E accettare una nuova vita con lui.


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

Il fatto è, danny, che tu fai riferimento al passato. Un passato bello, importante, meraviglioso. Ma se agisci tenendo conto solo di quello, senza volerlo mandi in malora il presente. Perchè tua moglie _adesso_ non è _quella_ del passato. E ad una sua reazione, se rivuoi tornare come prima o cercare di tirar fuori del buono da tutto questo, deve corrispondere un danny diverso. Penso che tu voglia mantenerti saldo per la vostra famiglia, ed anche per darle sicurezza, per farle sentire che tu sei il suo punto fermo adesso. Ma pensaci. Lei ha rifiutato il danny del passato. Forse è ora di farle capire che il danny del passato c'è sempre, se lei se lo merita. Ma c'è un danny da amare, da rispettare, come in passato e più che in passato. Questo danny dove lo mettiamo?


----------



## erab (20 Gennaio 2014)

In conclusione il conto rimane cointestato?


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vivere comporta dei rischi.   e di dover scegliere.
> 
> in questo caso,scegliere cosa conta di più.  salvare un matrimonio a costo della propria dignità oppure correre il rischio di vederlo sfumare ma preservando se stesso e soprattutto la figlia.
> 
> ...



Ciao perplesso,

beh, certo. E anche una non scelta, in un certo senso è una scelta ... 

È sempre estremamente difficile, quando ci si muove su terre sconosciute. 
Per Danny e chiaro cosa conta di più. È chiaro sin dall'inizio. 
Ma a colpi, mi sembra, che lo "stomaco" si sta ribellando ... 
perché è insostenibile, in effetti. Il tutto è anche allucinante per vari versi. 

La dignità ... dipende tanto, cosa è per una persona la dignità. 
Forse per Danny è, essere a modo suo uomo e salvare la famiglia. 

Non so, mi sembra di averlo già scritto ... per come sono io, 
la prenderei e vorrei sentire chiaramente da lei, come s'immagina il tutto.
Cosa propone, cosa né pensa del fatto che lei non lo ama più sin da due anni,
e nonostante dice che vuole rimanere accanto a lui ... come lei s'immagina,
che Danny dovrebbe superare tutti i suoi colpi fatti ... tra menzogne e tutto il resto. 

Cioè ... la palla a lei ... ma in un altro modo ... 
Così, non è l'ormone ... ma la realtà vissuta, tenendo l'occhio su Danny ... 
ma è veramente difficile ... 



sienne


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> In conclusione il conto rimane cointestato?


per il momento,non ci sono novità sul punto.    no buono


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> per il momento,non ci sono novità sul punto.    no buono



Pomeriggio.


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Pomeriggio.



Ciao danny

:smile: ... 

in bocca al lupo!


sienne


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso,
> 
> 
> La dignità ... dipende tanto, cosa è per una persona la dignità.
> ...


Esatto: io ho di fronte due ragazzini con la loro cotta.
A lui ho cercato di far capire le conseguenze delle sue azioni. Ha 53 anni, non 15. 
A mia moglie pure. Qui non si salva un matrimonio, ma una famiglia con tutti gli affetti che ruotano intorno a che non ho citato finora. Questa è la dignità per me. Esser lucido a tal punto da arrivare a salvare tutti.
Come s'immagina lei il tutto?
Gliel'ho chiesto. Ma non se l'immagina. Dice che da sempre è consapevole che lui è un immaturo e che non c'è un futuro con lui insieme,  e che non ha mai pensato di lasciare il suo posto qua, la sua famiglia.
Ma poi alla fine perde la lucidità non appena lo sente, e questo è sintomatico della cotta.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vedi Oscuro, tu parli per categorie, come se i maschi fossero un'unica classe di vertebrati distinta dalle femmine, ma io non mi sento di appartenere a una categoria che annovera Hitler, Stalin, Mussolini per fare un'esempio comprensibile a tutti tra i suoi numerosi adepti.
> Nella realtà tu sei oscuro, io sono Danny.
> Io sto con mia moglie da 25 anni, vivo con lei da allora ogni momento, c'ero quando è nata mia figlia in sala parto, quando è morta sua madre, suo padre, c'ero in ogni momento bello e brutto della nostra vita, e lei pure. Abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, ma abbiamo superato tutto finora. Lei è una donna che a me piace, è la mia donna e compagna da una vita e non intendo perderla.
> Come pure mia figlia, è il più grande amore della mia vita.
> ...


Pensa solo se Oscuro fosse un veneto leghista, che cosa capiterebbe al resto degli italiani....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sai secondo me parla così, manifestando il suo terrore nero che gli capiti qualcosa come a te...
Se osservi eagle, ultimo, nicola...ecc..ecc...quelli che hanno avuto il problema in casa....non parlano così no?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto: io ho di fronte due ragazzini con la loro cotta.
> A lui ho cercato di far capire le conseguenze delle sue azioni. Ha 53 anni, non 15.
> A mia moglie pure. Qui non si salva un matrimonio, ma una famiglia con tutti gli affetti che ruotano intorno a che non ho citato finora. Questa è la dignità per me. Esser lucido a tal punto da arrivare a salvare tutti.
> Come s'immagina lei il tutto?
> ...


Perchè per lei una cosa non esclude l'altra
Sicura che non sia lucida? O semplicemnte ha differenziato molto bene le due cose?
La telefonata a lui la doveva fare lei. Cambiare numero, bloccarlo ecc ecc
E invece non lo fa. Perchè non è ancora convinta di voler chiudere
io continuo a credere che tua moglie con te reciti una parte, quella della sprovveduta ma in realtà non lo è
L'avrei apprezzata molto di più se ti avesse tenuto testa invece di cercare di condirti con pianti e finti pentimenti


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè per lei una cosa non esclude l'altra
> Sicura che non sia lucida? O semplicemnte ha differenziato molto bene le due cose?
> La telefonata a lui la doveva fare lei. Cambiare numero, bloccarlo ecc ecc
> E invece non lo fa. Perchè non è ancora convinta di voler chiudere


sia lode all eroe trionfatore!!! pe pe pe pe pe pe


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sia lode all eroe trionfatore!!! pe pe pe pe pe pe



ho aggiunto un pezzo


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto: io ho di fronte due ragazzini con la loro cotta.
> A lui ho cercato di far capire le conseguenze delle sue azioni. Ha 53 anni, non 15.
> A mia moglie pure. Qui non si salva un matrimonio, ma una famiglia con tutti gli affetti che ruotano intorno a che non ho citato finora. Questa è la dignità per me. Esser lucido a tal punto da arrivare a salvare tutti.
> Come s'immagina lei il tutto?
> ...



Ciao danny

ok ... proverei, quando parlate assieme, di non parlare di lui. 
se no, sta sempre in mezzo ... sta sempre in un angolino della sua testa. 
ma proprio prendere la sua attenzione e rivolgerla verso di voi. 
cosa propone nei tuoi confronti! e nei vostri confronti! ... 
cosa si aspetta esattamente da te (e non stammi vicino ... che cavolo significa?)
e cosa lei può fare, per fare stare meglio te ... e così il voi. 

Parlate di voi! ... Meno lo ha in testa, e forse più si rende conto,
quanto male ha fatto a te e a voi ... 

Non lo so ... così ... un idea ...

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho aggiunto un pezzo


riflette esattamente il mio pensiero....
e io ho paura che danny stara ancora piu male di quanto non sia gia stato....perche sta veramente dando tutto se stesso e tentando il tutto per tutto in questa cosa qui...

santamannadalcielo, speriamo di sbagliarci


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto: io ho di fronte due ragazzini con la loro cotta.
> A lui ho cercato di far capire le conseguenze delle sue azioni. Ha 53 anni, non 15.
> A mia moglie pure. Qui non si salva un matrimonio, ma una famiglia con tutti gli affetti che ruotano intorno a che non ho citato finora. Questa è la dignità per me. Esser lucido a tal punto da arrivare a salvare tutti.
> Come s'immagina lei il tutto?
> ...


Ok va ben...
Ma tu che cosa conti di fare?
Cioè io continuo a pensare a come mi sentivo io
quando la ebbi in pericolo di vita...

Allora se da un lato pesano tanto quei 25 anni, 
se lei è così importante per te

come mai dai questo peso
ad una cotta?

Capisci che potresti benissimo fregartene?


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Il fatto è, danny, che tu fai riferimento al passato. Un passato bello, importante, meraviglioso. Ma se agisci tenendo conto solo di quello, senza volerlo mandi in malora il presente. Perchè tua moglie _adesso_ non è _quella_ del passato. E ad una sua reazione, se rivuoi tornare come prima o cercare di tirar fuori del buono da tutto questo, deve corrispondere un danny diverso. Penso che tu voglia mantenerti saldo per la vostra famiglia, ed anche per darle sicurezza, per farle sentire che tu sei il suo punto fermo adesso. Ma pensaci. Lei ha rifiutato il danny del passato. Forse è ora di farle capire che il danny del passato c'è sempre, se lei se lo merita. Ma c'è un danny da amare, da rispettare, come in passato e più che in passato. Questo danny dove lo mettiamo?


Quoto! :up:


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso,
> 
> beh, certo. E anche una non scelta, in un certo senso è una scelta ...
> 
> ...


Sì, anche non scegliere, restare nel limbo, è comunque una scelta... mi pare se ne parlava anche per me... ma forse mi sbaglio... comincio a confondermi dopo mesi che leggo tradi...
Dici bene che devono chiarirsi, ma per chiarirsi bisogna avere le idee chiare, se mi passi il gioco di parole, e tra i due, secondo me, è Danny che non ha le idee molto chiare sulla realtà...
Quando abbiamo cominciato a chiarirci io e Marito, sulle situazioni e sulle occasioni e sulle persone al di fuori di noi, un'idea chiara e di base c'è sempre stata: io lo amo e lui mi ama, veramente e non per il passato, ma per il futuro.


----------



## erab (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto: io ho di fronte due ragazzini con la loro cotta.
> A lui ho cercato di far capire le conseguenze delle sue azioni. Ha 53 anni, non 15.
> A mia moglie pure. Qui non si salva un matrimonio, ma una famiglia con tutti gli affetti che ruotano intorno a che non ho citato finora. Questa è la dignità per me. Esser lucido a tal punto da arrivare a salvare tutti.
> Come s'immagina lei il tutto?
> ...


Danny, ognuno ci tratta come noi gli permettiamo di trattarci.
Lei continua, perché è bene tu capisca che la cosa continua, perché a oggi non ci sono controindicazioni.
Danny si incazza, e allora?, tanto poi mi perdona. Questo è il suo pensiero.

PS: lui non c'entra nulla, non ti deve nulla e non ha senso coinvolgerlo a meno che tu non voglia andare allo
      scontro totale.


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, anche non scegliere, restare nel limbo, è comunque una scelta... mi pare se ne parlava anche per me... ma forse mi sbaglio... comincio a confondermi dopo mesi che leggo tradi...
> Dici bene che devono chiarirsi, ma per chiarirsi bisogna avere le idee chiare, se mi passi il gioco di parole, e tra i due, secondo me, è Danny che non ha le idee molto chiare sulla realtà...
> Quando abbiamo cominciato a chiarirci io e Marito, sulle situazioni e sulle occasioni e sulle persone al di fuori di noi, un'idea chiara e di base c'è sempre stata: io lo amo e lui mi ama, veramente e non per il passato, ma per il futuro.



Ciao lola,

si, è vero. 

ma forse, proprio per spezzare questo gioco che si morde solo la coda,
cioè, lui giri di pensieri per "interpretare" ... e lei la lacrima, restare e poi telefonare. 

le idee, si possono anche chiarirsi parlando assieme. come scoprire assieme, dove 
stanno queste basi ... in entrambi. Ad esempio con la telefonata. Chiederei, come
lei s'immagina, che ciò possa aiutare loro. Visto che lei ha detto, che vuole stare assieme a Danny. 
Che si spieghi ... e che lo spieghi bene ... perché non si capisce ... :mrgreen: ...
È anche un modo, credo, per poterci arrivare ... 

E forse così lei arriva nuovamente a proporre a lui, di divertirsi pure ... 
E così, forse ... arrivano piano piano a discutere seriamente sulla questione ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Danny, ognuno ci tratta come noi gli permettiamo di trattarci.
> Lei continua, perché è bene tu capisca che la cosa continua, perché a oggi non ci sono controindicazioni.
> Danny si incazza, e allora?, tanto poi mi perdona. Questo è il suo pensiero.
> 
> ...


Amen. La messa è finita. Andate in pace.


----------



## quorthon (20 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, anche non scegliere, restare nel limbo, è comunque una scelta...


Aa pero' hai scomodato kierkegaard


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto: io ho di fronte due ragazzini con la loro cotta.
> A lui ho cercato di far capire le conseguenze delle sue azioni. Ha 53 anni, non 15.
> A mia moglie pure. Qui non si salva un matrimonio, ma una famiglia con tutti gli affetti che ruotano intorno a che non ho citato finora. Questa è la dignità per me. Esser lucido a tal punto *da arrivare a salvare tutti*.
> Come s'immagina lei il tutto?
> ...


Danny... mi verrebbe da dire che chi prima di te si è cimentato in quell'impresa, nonostante avesse le spalle coperte, non ha fatto una fine bellissimissima.
Dammi retta: tu puoi salvare solo te stesso e tua figlia, che gli altri si trovino un altro salvagente.
E ti dico questo per mille motivi, ma te ne scrivo uno solo.
Dovessi fallire nell'impresa di salvare il mondo dalle cazzate che fa tua moglie... che fai? Ti accolli anche l'onere del fallimento?
Quando(e se, che non è mica detto) una persona adulta fa una cazzata, ne deve rispondere in prima persona.
E non sarai tu a decidere se questa è una cotta da adolescenti.
E' molto probabile, invero, che lo sia.... ma non sarai tu a deciderlo.
Datti pace e pensa a pararti il c... ehm, pensa pro domo TUA.


----------



## tullio (20 Gennaio 2014)

Premesso che da fuori è facile, troppo facile dare suggerimenti/consigli/pareri... poiché però siamo qui a parlare allora riassumerei:
1) tua moglie si trova in uno stato di sbandamento da cui non riesce ad uscire. Non è la persona peggiore del mondo, non è una madre snaturata, non è nemmeno una donna cattiva: è solo presa
2) Tu sei innamorato (senza contare i problemi pratici e famigliari) e non ce la fai a chiudere, 
3) lei tornerà senz'altro da te.

A questo punto... devi davvero decidere ora e subito? E se provassi a fare il contrario? E se le lasciassi il suo tempo? Se le permettessi di vivere sino in fondo questa storia e capire quanto è una storia povera? Lasciala bruciarsi le ali: deciderai poi, con calma, quando avrai fatto chiarezza dentro di te. Tieniti per ora la tua famiglia per quel che è, ingoia l'orgoglio, torna sereno per quanto possibile. In fondo, se la ami davvero, devi anche capire come sta ora, e visto che non puoi ricucire tutto ora, permettile almeno di esser felice, se è l'unica cosa in tuo potere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> era una cazzata.
> Come tante delle interpretazioni o delle deduzioni che ho scritto finora.
> Mia moglie si è presa una cotta ricambiata per il tipo. Niente di più su cui elucrubrare.
> ...


non voglio e non posso dare giudizi e/o consigli
ma le tre circostanze che ho evidenziato , in individui come mi pare sia tua moglie, sono alquanto favorevoli alla maturazione di una voglia evasione della quale anche il primo pirla di passaggio può approfittare.

se vuoi fare qualcosa per tua moglie e se la ami come dici, contribuisci a renderla indipendente da te, a farle trovare un senso in se stessa come persona

conti separati
che si organizzi gli aspetti pratici della vita
uscite e o vacanze lei e la bimba senza il tuo aiuto
......

varie ed eventuali, ma senza di te


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

Mi ha molto colpito l'osservazione di Sienne di guardare al futuro insieme.
Mi sembra un'idea giusta e che può realmente portarla ad agire per il futuro insieme che vuole.
Ogni adulto è responsabile delle sue scelte e lei lo deve essere ma che quando si vive un'infatuazione non si sia sempre lucidi e consapevoli penso che sia esperienza di tutti.
Quanti sono approdati qui dicendo dimostrando grande confusione? Mi sembra tanti.
Danny ha chiaro che lui vuol fare di tutto per salvare i suoi affetti e mi sembra una posizione seria e responsabile.
se la moglie non è lucida, dovrebbe forse lui non esserlo e per orgoglio buttare tutto?
Ci ha ricordato che è una cosa di pochi mesi e che i due si sono visti 3 o 4 volte. A questa cosa dovrebbe dare un peso che non ha?
Danny ha un rapporto molto aperto con la moglie e anche con noi è stato molto aperto e ha raccontato qui cose che hanno magari vissuto anche altri e non hanno riferito.
Non fissiamoci su descrizioni che a qualcuno farebbero andare il sangue alla testa ma a lui no.
Io trovo molto più grave che lei abbia detto che non lo ama da due anni, da molto prima di conoscere il tizio.
Questo è grave!
E' una cosa che pensava davvero e allora perché non l'ha confidata? E perché allora ribadisce che il futuro lo vuole con Danny?
Oppure è una cosa che ha pensato nella confusione dell'infatuazione?
E ancora: se lei è convinta che non ci sia più amore, quali sono le ragioni per le quali non vuole separarsi? Interesse?
Questo va chiarito perché debba essere chiarito che matrimonio vogliono, se lo vogliono, o come proseguire verso una separazione.
resta il fatto che tanti hanno plaudito il coraggio di Circe che ha subito ben altro tradimento e che di particolari scabrosi ne ha conosciuti molti.
Lei è stata coraggiosa e Danny è un imbelle?
Facciamo differenze perché lei è donna e lui uomo?
Io capisco più Danny, che cerca di uscire con la moglie da una storiella di qualche mese, di Circe che sta con un uomo che le ha fatto quel che ha fatto.


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusami danny, ma anche tu vai per categorie quando parli della crisi ormonale dei quarant'anni
> era qualche giorno che te lo dovevo dire


Glielo avevo fatto notare anch'io che non e' il morbillo.

Forse Danny si consola pensando che tutte le donne a 40anni passino gli stessi turbamenti di sua moglie, come da x scontato che tutte le ventenni abbiano gia' sperimentato varie misure di peni mentre ci sono ragazze che ancora sognano di provare l'ebrezza del primo vero brivido.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Danny ha un rapporto molto aperto con la moglie e anche con noi è stato molto aperto e ha raccontato qui cose che hanno magari vissuto anche altri e non hanno riferito.
> Non fissiamoci su descrizioni che a qualcuno farebbero andare il sangue alla testa ma a lui no.
> Io trovo molto più grave che lei abbia detto che non lo ama da due anni, da molto prima di conoscere il tizio.
> Questo è grave!
> ...


Ragionando al presente, ti rispondo
1) io credo che la cosa sia stata dettata proprio da questa confusione. E il futuro continua a pensarlo e a organizzarlo con me. 
2) Manca anche il resto del discorso, lei ha detto che comunque non ha mai amato nessuno nella sua vita. Era in uno stato di profonda ansia, dettato dall'incidente che aveva avuto sull'aereo e magari anche dai contatti via sms che aveva avuto con lui in giornata, quindi, quanto quelle frasi erano attendibili, frutto di un ragionamento o del momento non so dirlo.
Di sicuro vi è che in questo momento non mi ama come io amo lei, altra frase detta in vacanza. 
3) Non credo interesse: l'altro è più benestante e pure mia moglie con l'eredità dei suoi non è messa male. Il matrimonio non è messo in discussione da lei in alcun momento.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ragionando al presente, ti rispondo
> 1) io credo che la cosa sia stata dettata proprio da questa confusione. E il futuro continua a pensarlo e a organizzarlo con me.
> 2) Manca anche il resto del discorso, lei ha detto che comunque non ha mai amato nessuno nella sua vita. Era in uno stato di profonda ansia, dettato dall'incidente che aveva avuto sull'aereo e magari anche dai contatti via sms che aveva avuto con lui in giornata, quindi, quanto quelle frasi erano attendibili, frutto di un ragionamento o del momento non so dirlo.
> Di sicuro vi è che in questo momento non mi ama come io amo lei, altra frase detta in vacanza.
> 3) Non credo interesse: l'altro è più benestante e pure mia moglie con l'eredità dei suoi non è messa male. Il matrimonio non è messo in discussione da lei in alcun momento.


Sul 2 sarebbe interessante sentire dei pareri degli utenti.
Non credo che sia raro questo pensiero.
Ci si sposa perché magari ci si trova in profonda sintonia con una persona, senza provare quel sentimento e quelle emozioni un po' da film-romanzo-canzonetta. Si pensa che quelle cose siano per persone sciocche, poi si provano emozioni, anche se non quell'amore, per qualcuno e si comincia a pensare che quell'amore travolgente sia possibile e ci si chiede se si debba rinunciare a provarlo.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non voglio e non posso dare giudizi e/o consigli
> ma le tre circostanze che ho evidenziato , in individui come mi pare sia tua moglie, sono alquanto favorevoli alla maturazione di una voglia evasione della quale anche il primo pirla di passaggio può approfittare.
> 
> se vuoi fare qualcosa per tua moglie e se la ami come dici, contribuisci a renderla indipendente da te, a farle trovare un senso in se stessa come persona
> ...



Se non c'è riuscita fino ad ora non ci riuscirà mai. E' vero quel che dici: mia moglie non  ha amiche  da anni e lui è "anche" amico in questo senso. E' una cosa di cui lei si lamenta da sempre ma poi non riesce comunque a gestire.
Credo che anche il parrucchiere due volte la settimana faccia parte di questa evasione.
Doveva andare a fare zumba con un'amica, poi alla fine ha rinunciato lei per iscriversi in palestra andando con me insieme. Nella rinuncia ha detto che comunque l'amica andava anche con un'altra sua amica, quindi non era esclusiva. Un po' di gelosia.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

in momenti si shock, ansia, ira e sofferenza diciamo sempre cose che in realta non pensiamo.
mi permetto di intervenire sul punto 2, per una cosa successami ieri, analoga.
cio' non toglie che cioe' che viene detto in quel momento, per quanto non vero e frutto di un momento no, puo ferire, e creare in noi ulteriori dubbi.
ieri ho detto una cosa banalissima a quello, davvero banale: lui si e' risentito e ha detto: vedi? adesso sono in coonflitto, non so se sia tu la persona che voglio al mio fianco...
pioi ha chiesto scusa giustificando che non aveva capito la mia battuta e ha detto al prima cosa che passva di mente...
bene, io ci sono stata molto male......
e non gliela faccio passare....

dipende sempre......
lei Danny ne ha detto un bel po...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se non c'è riuscita fino ad ora non ci riuscirà mai. E' vero quel che dici: mia moglie non ha amiche da anni e lui è "anche" amico in questo senso. E' una cosa di cui lei si lamenta da sempre ma poi non riesce comunque a gestire.
> Credo che anche il parrucchiere due volte la settimana faccia parte di questa evasione.
> Doveva andare a fare zumba con un'amica, poi alla fine ha rinunciato lei per iscriversi in palestra andando con me insieme. Nella rinuncia ha detto che comunque l'amica andava anche con un'altra sua amica, quindi non era esclusiva. Un po' di gelosia.


Se vi separaste sarebbe costretta a far da sè.
A questo punto credo che dovreste fare quel che ha suggerito Chiara Matraini perché sia chiaro che vuole stare con te, non che non è capace di stare sola.


Aspetto Disincantata che dica che però sola c'è saputa stare. :carneval:


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sul 2 sarebbe interessante sentire dei pareri degli utenti.
> Non credo che sia raro questo pensiero.
> Ci si sposa perché magari ci si trova in profonda sintonia con una persona, senza provare quel sentimento e quelle emozioni un po' da film-romanzo-canzonetta. Si pensa che quelle cose siano per persone sciocche, poi si provano emozioni, anche se non quell'amore, per qualcuno e si comincia a pensare che quell'amore travolgente sia possibile e ci si chiede se si debba rinunciare a provarlo.


E' vero, travolgente ma ingenuo.
Ci siamo sicuramente sposati senza le emozioni come dici tu da film/romanzo/etc, ma per una sintonia profonda,  d'altronde erano anche 13 anni che ci conoscevamo. Ed ora lei ha trovato quelle emozioni, anzi, l'illusione di quelle emozioni in questa storia praticamente a distanza, che la fa sentire ragazzina, e l'allontana dagli impegni e dai problemi che nella realtà ci siamo trovati ad affrontare.
Come dice anche lui, è il sogno, mentre il matrimonio la realtà.
Che mia moglie voglia provarlo è indubbio: lo persegue da mesi, ormai, e da mesi io sono qui, a cercare di capire come uscirne.
Quale sia l'esito non lo so, e questo mi procura la maggior ansia possibile. C'è mia figlia di mezzo, io ragiono soprattutto per lei, ormai.
Mia moglie potrebbe tornare con i piedi per terra con la fine di questo "incantamento", trovando l'uomo e non il sogno nel suo amante e riducendo la sua figura, ma anche fare un colpo di testa a un certo punto e seguire il cuore con lui. (e mia figlia)
Non lo do molto probabile, ma nella vita capita di tutto, e questo mi terrorizza, ovviamente.


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> in momenti si shock, ansia, ira e sofferenza diciamo sempre cose che in realta non pensiamo.
> mi permetto di intervenire sul punto 2, per una cosa successami ieri, analoga.
> cio' non toglie che cioe' che viene detto in quel momento, per quanto non vero e frutto di un momento no, puo ferire, e creare in noi ulteriori dubbi.
> ieri ho detto una cosa banalissima a quello, davvero banale: lui si e' risentito e ha detto: vedi? adesso sono in coonflitto, non so se sia tu la persona che voglio al mio fianco...
> ...


Sono pero' due situazioni diverse.

Lei ha gia' tradito Danny quindi o non ragiona o non puo' uscirsene con'non ti amo da due anni'  e contemporaneamente  dire di volere rimanere con lui.

questa donna ha molti problemi e il piu' piccolo e' l'amante.

Gelosa di una conoscente??
Avevo una collega cosi. Era ed e' una povera infelice ossessionata da ogni minima frase o gesto di chiunque.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sono pero' due situazioni diverse.
> 
> Lei ha gia' tradito Danny quindi o non ragiona o non puo' uscirsene con'non ti amo da due anni' e contemporaneamente dire di volere rimanere con lui.
> 
> ...


EH.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sono pero' due situazioni diverse.
> 
> Lei ha gia' tradito Danny quindi o non ragiona o non puo' uscirsene con'non ti amo da due anni'  e contemporaneamente  dire di volere rimanere con lui.
> 
> ...


per carita, diversissime....
era solo per sottolineare che non e' che solo perche sappiamo che certe cose vengono detti in determinati momenti poi non debbano avere conseguenze.....


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per carita, diversissime....
> era solo per sottolineare che non e' che solo perche sappiamo che certe cose vengono detti in determinati momenti poi non debbano avere conseguenze.....


Scusa. Avevo interpretato male.:up:


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa. Avevo interpretato male.:up:


no. dovresti sapere che sono io che parlo come mangio.....
va da se che...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' vero, travolgente ma ingenuo.
> Ci siamo sicuramente sposati senza le emozioni come dici tu da film/romanzo/etc, ma per una sintonia profonda,  d'altronde erano anche 13 anni che ci conoscevamo. *Ed ora lei ha trovato quelle emozioni, anzi, l'illusione di quelle emozioni* in questa storia praticamente a distanza, che la fa sentire ragazzina, e l'allontana dagli impegni e dai problemi che nella realtà ci siamo trovati ad affrontare.
> Come dice anche lui, è il sogno, mentre il matrimonio la realtà.
> Che mia moglie voglia provarlo è indubbio: lo persegue da mesi, ormai, e da mesi io sono qui, a cercare di capire come uscirne.
> ...



sei tu che ti illudi siano illusioni


----------



## nate (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vedi Oscuro, tu parli per categorie, come se i maschi fossero un'unica classe di vertebrati distinta dalle femmine, ma io non mi sento di appartenere a una categoria che annovera Hitler, Stalin, Mussolini per fare un'esempio comprensibile a tutti tra i suoi numerosi adepti.
> Nella realtà tu sei oscuro, io sono Danny.
> Io sto con mia moglie da 25 anni, vivo con lei da allora ogni momento, c'ero quando è nata mia figlia in sala parto, quando è morta sua madre, suo padre, c'ero in ogni momento bello e brutto della nostra vita, e lei pure. Abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, ma abbiamo superato tutto finora. Lei è una donna che a me piace, è la mia donna e compagna da una vita e non intendo perderla.
> Come pure mia figlia, è il più grande amore della mia vita.
> ...


Hitler è un caso a parte.hitler era o è un monaco guerriero di un altra dimensione


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Hitler è un caso a parte.hitler era o è un monaco guerriero di un altra dimensione


che cos'e' Hitler?


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Hitler è un caso a parte.hitler era o è un monaco guerriero di un altra dimensione


questa mi mancava


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> questa mi mancava


io sono rponta col piede di guerra....sto solo aspettando....
ad una settimana dal giorno della memoria poi mi trovi ancora piu agguerita....


----------



## Diletta (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' vero, travolgente ma ingenuo.
> *Ci siamo sicuramente sposati senza le emozioni come dici tu da film/romanzo/etc, ma per una sintonia profonda,  d'altronde erano anche 13 anni che ci conoscevamo. Ed ora lei ha trovato quelle emozioni,* anzi, l'illusione di quelle emozioni in questa storia praticamente a distanza, che la fa sentire ragazzina, e l'allontana dagli impegni e dai problemi che nella realtà ci siamo trovati ad affrontare.
> Come dice anche lui, è il sogno, mentre il matrimonio la realtà.
> Che mia moglie voglia provarlo è indubbio: lo persegue da mesi, ormai, e da mesi io sono qui, a cercare di capire come uscirne.
> ...



Rifletto su queste tue frasi e mi domando se tua moglie quelle emozioni di cui vai parlando le abbia mai provate con te.
Mi spiego meglio: non parlo di quando vi siete sposati in cui è normale che sia passata l'euforia dell'innamoramento per passare all'armonia dello stare insieme, parlo dei primi tempi in cui si è, o si dovrebbe essere, pienamente innamorati e fuori di testa.
Perché dico questo?
Per il fatto che se le ha già provate, anche se lontane nel tempo, sarebbe ancora meno giustificata.
La quotidianità ci mette tutti quanti a rischio, ma se si capisse che quelle emozioni così belle sono solo il frutto di una novità e che dopo anche loro sono destinate a scemare, non ci sarebbero tante corna in giro, credimi, e di conseguenza, tanta sofferenza da queste procurata.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vedi Oscuro, tu parli per categorie, come se i maschi fossero un'unica classe di vertebrati distinta dalle femmine, ma io non mi sento di appartenere a una categoria che annovera Hitler, Stalin, Mussolini per fare un'esempio comprensibile a tutti tra i suoi numerosi adepti.
> Nella realtà tu sei oscuro, io sono Danny.
> Io sto con mia moglie da 25 anni, vivo con lei da allora ogni momento, c'ero quando è nata mia figlia in sala parto, quando è morta sua madre, suo padre, c'ero in ogni momento bello e brutto della nostra vita, e lei pure. Abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, ma abbiamo superato tutto finora. Lei è una donna che a me piace, è la mia donna e compagna da una vita e non intendo perderla.
> Come pure mia figlia, è il più grande amore della mia vita.
> ...


:applauso:


----------



## nate (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se non c'è riuscita fino ad ora non ci riuscirà mai. E' vero quel che dici: mia moglie non  ha amiche  da anni e lui è "anche" amico in questo senso. E' una cosa di cui lei si lamenta da sempre ma poi non riesce comunque a gestire.
> Credo che anche il parrucchiere due volte la settimana faccia parte di questa evasione.
> Doveva andare a fare zumba con un'amica, poi alla fine ha rinunciato lei per iscriversi in palestra andando con me insieme. Nella rinuncia ha detto che comunque l'amica andava anche con un'altra sua amica, quindi non era esclusiva. Un po' di gelosia.


 Minchia s andava a zumba ciao proprio


----------



## erab (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' vero, travolgente ma ingenuo.
> Ci siamo sicuramente sposati senza le emozioni come dici tu da film/romanzo/etc, ma per una sintonia profonda,  d'altronde erano anche 13 anni che ci conoscevamo. Ed ora lei ha trovato quelle emozioni, anzi, l'illusione di quelle emozioni in questa storia praticamente a distanza, che la fa sentire ragazzina, e l'allontana dagli impegni e dai problemi che nella realtà ci siamo trovati ad affrontare.
> Come dice anche lui, è il sogno, mentre il matrimonio la realtà.
> Che mia moglie voglia provarlo è indubbio: lo persegue da mesi, ormai, e da mesi io sono qui, a cercare di capire come uscirne.
> ...


Beh.... frena. 
Su con chi va la figlia se ne discute.
Non è che può pigliare e portarsela via tipo soprammobile.


----------



## nate (20 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> questa mi mancava


 Perchè non ti sei mai interessato di mistica nazista è interessante


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Hitler è un caso a parte.hitler era o è un monaco guerriero di un altra dimensione


Porca merda.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Perchè non ti sei mai interessato di mistica nazista è interessante


per favore e'......


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Perchè non ti sei mai interessato di mistica nazista è interessante


AHHHHHHHHHH! Ma tu sei quello che aveva il cuore tatuato sul petto alla cazzo di cane come avatar?! Adesso ricordo. La Scietà di Thule, il Cerchio Magico, robe così. Che figata. Dimmi amico, ma tu ci credi ai Grandi Antichi?


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHHHHHHHHHH! Ma tu sei quello che aveva il cuore tatuato sul petto alla cazzo di cane come avatar?! Adesso ricordo. La Scietà di Thule, il Cerchio Magico, robe così. Che figata. Dimmi amico, ma tu ci credi ai Grandi Antichi?


mio fiore primaverile, ma me lo dici che terrone sei? 
io non so davvero da dove tu venga...


----------



## Leda (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHHHHHHHHHH! Ma tu sei quello che aveva il cuore tatuato sul petto alla cazzo di cane come avatar?! Adesso ricordo. La Scietà di Thule, il Cerchio Magico, robe così. Che figata. Dimmi amico, ma tu ci credi ai Grandi Antichi?



Se comincia a delirare su Evola sbrocco.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mio fiore primaverile, ma me lo dici che terrone sei?
> io non so davvero da dove tu venga...


No.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


perche? basta no, non ne hai piu a disposizione....
oppure mi dici: miss, tra noi e' tutto finito, basta, voglio solo Minni e Free...

ti giuro che faccio come il figliol prodigo


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Se comincia a delirare su Evola sbrocco.


opcorn:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche? basta no, non ne hai piu a disposizione....
> oppure mi dici: miss, tra noi e' tutto finito, basta, voglio solo Minni e Free...
> 
> ti giuro che faccio come il figliol prodigo


miss, tra noi e' tutto finito, basta, voglio solo Minni e Free...


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Perchè non ti sei mai interessato di mistica nazista è interessante


di mistica non solo nazista ne ho discusso per anni ed anni con personaggi che ne sapevano un bel pò

ma ripeto che questo tua mi mancava


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> opcorn:



Ahhhhh tu. Perchè non vai a dare il tuo contributo su quel thread famoso degli utenti, invece di star qui a mangiare a sbafo?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *di mistica non solo nazista ne ho discusso per anni ed anni con personaggi che ne sapevano un bel pò
> *
> ma ripeto che questo tua mi mancava


Qualcosa me lo diceva, sai?


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Se comincia a delirare su Evola sbrocco.


che ha il Barone che non ti garba?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhh tu. Perchè non vai a dare il tuo contributo su quel thread famoso degli utenti, invece di star qui a mangiare a sbafo?


perchè è una cosa impegnativa e adesso sono troppo presa nel dare la caccia a un folto gruppetto di topoloni color menta piperita. Così leggiucchio qua e là e posto giusto due cosucce.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè è una cosa impegnativa e adesso sono troppo presa nel dare la caccia a un folto gruppetto di topoloni color menta piperita. Così leggiucchio qua e là e posto giusto due cosucce.


Impegnativo? E mica devi fare un trattato su ognuno. Essù.

EDIT: va da sè che il discorso vale anche per Leda.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> miss, tra noi e' tutto finito, basta, voglio solo Minni e Free...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


>


E' un mondo difficile.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile.


no affatto, la mia vita senza te sara ancora piu facile....
ma non mi devi mai piu rivolgere la parola......
nemmeno per farmi gli auguri quando mi sposero e tu soffrirai tantissimo


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no affatto, la mia vita senza te sara ancora piu facile....
> ma non mi devi mai piu rivolgere la parola......
> nemmeno per farmi gli auguri quando mi sposero e tu soffrirai tantissimo


Sarà dura, ma penso che ce la farò.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarà dura, ma penso che ce la farò.



certo tanto sai gia con chi consolarti....
guarda davvero...menomale che avevo postato un  altro file in cui ritiravo il mio amore per te....spero tu l abbia sentito....e che tu abbia sofferto, cosi come adesso stai facendo soffrire me (al limite dell immmmmmaggggginabbbbile)


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> certo tanto sai gia con chi consolarti....
> guarda davvero...menomale che avevo postato un altro file in cui ritiravo il mio amore per te....spero tu l abbia sentito....e che tu abbia sofferto, cosi come adesso stai facendo soffrire me (al limite dell immmmmmaggggginabbbbile)


Quale file?


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quale file?


pagina 37


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pagina 37


Non mi pare.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi pare.


allora 39...
vai anche al di la del tuo naso


----------



## nate (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHHHHHHHHHH! Ma tu sei quello che aveva il cuore tatuato sul petto alla cazzo di cane come avatar?! Adesso ricordo. La Scietà di Thule, il Cerchio Magico, robe così. Che figata. Dimmi amico, ma tu ci credi ai Grandi Antichi?


ovvio,devo credere all'evoluzionismo di darwin ?'
ogni volta mi sento in soggezione mi sembra di scrivere col famoso attore


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> allora 39...
> vai anche al di la del tuo naso


Ah ok.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ok.


pero non pianegre perche non posso piu consolarti....(l hai voluto tu e'..)


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> *ovvio,devo credere all'evoluzionismo di darwin ?'
> *ogni volta mi sento in soggezione mi sembra di scrivere col famoso attore


no, ma che, scherzi? Ti pare che io sia una scimmia evoluta? Potrei offendermi.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> era una cazzata.
> Come tante delle interpretazioni o delle deduzioni che ho scritto finora.
> Mia moglie si è presa una cotta ricambiata per il tipo. Niente di più su cui elucrubrare.
> ...


Te fai un passetto avanti e 3 indietro :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se non c'è riuscita fino ad ora non ci riuscirà mai. E' vero quel che dici: mia moglie non  ha amiche  da anni e lui è "anche" amico in questo senso. E' una cosa di cui lei si lamenta da sempre ma poi non riesce comunque a gestire.
> Credo che anche il parrucchiere due volte la settimana faccia parte di questa evasione.
> Doveva andare a fare zumba con un'amica, poi alla fine ha rinunciato lei per iscriversi in palestra andando con me insieme. Nella rinuncia ha detto che comunque l'amica andava anche con un'altra sua amica, quindi non era esclusiva. Un po' di gelosia.


Lui è "anche amico "? ah ma allora diffide tronchino così su due piedi :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Perchè non ti sei mai interessato di mistica nazista è interessante


Casso si vero ho letto...
Basti solo pensare a quanto investirono in certe cose no?
La prima su tutte la ricerca del Santo Graal....

Ma Nate, sallo,
Gli atei, non possono capire che cosa sia la mistica...

Nè l'ascesi...

Poi tutto il pensiero che tirarono dentro...da Nietsche e Wagner...

La saga dei nibelunghi...e perfino le loro cerimonie...
Perfino raistoria ci fece una trasmissione con tanto di documentazione video...

Il nazismo era anche pieno di simboli esoterici...


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Te fai un passetto avanti e 3 indietro :singleeye:



Ciao Fiammetta,

in effetti ... non si capisce bene. 
sorgono vari aspetti, che il giorno dopo, perdono assolutamente la rilevanza,
perché lei ... è confusa, è il gioco di quando si è presi ecc. il tutto trova giustificazione.
Ma ... non so. Lei le cose le dice però ... e lui le attribuisce ad altre cause ... 

mah ... ho difficoltà a seguire ... un mio limite. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta,
> 
> in effetti ... non si capisce bene.
> sorgono vari aspetti, che il giorno dopo, perdono assolutamente la rilevanza,
> ...


Anche danny ha difficoltà a seguire ... Perde il bandolo della matassa quasi ogni giorno ... Io al suo posto il conto lo separarei intanto si fa quello poi ho si fa sempre in tempo a riunirlo semmai :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Hitler è un caso a parte.hitler era o è un monaco guerriero di un altra dimensione


Eccone un altro che non capisce un cazzo.

Hitler è vivo, e attualmente se la spassa con Marilyn Monroe Elvis e Jim Morrison nell'Area 51.

Se le cose non le sapete.........


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche danny ha difficoltà a seguire ... Perde il bandolo della matassa quasi ogni giorno ... Io al suo posto il conto lo separarei intanto si fa quello poi ho si fa sempre in tempo a riunirlo semmai :smile:




Ciao Fiammetta,

si certo. ma è lui stesso che giustifica tutto ... lei aggiunge solo la lacrima.
e lo capisco, che il suo fine è salvare la famiglia ... boh ... 
non so ... forse anche lui avrebbe bisogno di un qualcosa, tipo sostegno,
perché racchiude subito tutto in schemi ... e toglie a lei e a lui stesso il tocco ...

comunque, i conti separati è un primo passo concreto come segnale ... 

sienne


----------



## erab (20 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eccone un altro che non capisce un cazzo.
> 
> Hitler è vivo, e attualmente se la spassa con Marilyn Monroe Elvis e Jim Morrison nell'Area 51.
> 
> Se le cose non le sapete.........


Strano.
Mi risultava che Elvis fosse stato incarcerato sotto ad Alcatraz dopo aver ucciso Nessy precipitando
nel lago di lochness con un ufo  
provo a scrivere alla redazione di Mistero! :up:


----------



## erab (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche danny ha difficoltà a seguire ... Perde il bandolo della matassa quasi ogni giorno ... Io al suo posto il conto lo separarei intanto si fa quello poi ho si fa sempre in tempo a riunirlo semmai :smile:


Il conto deve separarlo.
Ormai a minacciato di farlo, se non lo fa perde ulteriore credibilità.
Sempre che lei glie ne attribuisca ancora....


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Il conto deve separarlo.
> Ormai a minacciato di farlo, se non lo fa perde ulteriore credibilità.
> Sempre che lei glie ne attribuisca ancora....


Ri-quoto e faccio quotare. In particolare la storia della credibilità.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eccone un altro che non capisce un cazzo.
> 
> Hitler è vivo, e attualmente se la spassa con Marilyn Monroe Elvis e Jim Morrison nell'Area 51.
> 
> Se le cose non le sapete.........


No no no Tuba
E' sempre stato un personaggio di cui ho cercato di saperne il più possibile...
E ci sono molte cose "strane" della sua vita...
Una a caso...
Sfuggire miracolosamente indenne a ben tre attentati...

Per me è difficile riuscire a spiegare questa figura
senza concepire l'esistenza della forza del male...

E il registro con cui scrive, tipo su Mein Kampf...ha molto del mistico...
Riferito al suo Dio comunque...

La "fede" nazionalistica...
Era molto più in là di quello che si potesse immaginare...


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

Bene,siamo a lunedì sera....aspettiamo fiduciosi che danny ci confermi di essere stato in banca ed aver provveduto ad aprire un conto separato


----------



## nate (20 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No no no Tuba
> E' sempre stato un personaggio di cui ho cercato di saperne il più possibile...
> E ci sono molte cose "strane" della sua vita...
> Una a caso...
> ...


era un mago ma ha avuto cattivi maestri,me l'ha detto un ebrea di una libreria medioevalistica quando ero ragazzino.Mi ha sconvolto


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> era un mago ma ha avuto cattivi maestri,me l'ha detto un ebrea di una libreria medioevalistica quando ero ragazzino.Mi ha sconvolto


Aspetta i roisc....come si chiamavano...asp...
Ma se leggiamo Mein Kampf...
Scopriamo che l'odio non era rivolto solo agli ebrei...
Ma in ordine:
1) Classe politica che governava la Germania nel 1919.
2) Borghesia
3) Comunisti e Karl Marx
4) Russia
5) Ebrei...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Aspetta i roisc....come si chiamavano...asp...
> Ma se leggiamo Mein Kampf...
> Scopriamo che l'odio non era rivolto solo agli ebrei...
> Ma in ordine:
> ...



Se leggiamo..
Io l ho letto il mein kampf....
Tu?

Erano molte di piu le categorie.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Se leggiamo..
> Io l ho letto il mein kampf....
> Tu?
> 
> Erano molte di piu le categorie.


SI...
Ma ho elencato le principali no?
Mein Kampf potrebbe essere tradotto così in veneto...

Mi la go su con tuti!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa solo se Oscuro fosse un veneto leghista, che cosa capiterebbe al resto degli italiani....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sai secondo me parla così, manifestando il suo terrore nero che gli capiti qualcosa come a te...
> Se osservi eagle, ultimo, nicola...ecc..ecc...quelli che hanno avuto il problema in casa....non parlano così no?


Adesso dovrei riprendere ad insultarti,e sarebbe inutile,tanto sai bene che opinione possa avere della tua persona.Danny pure può giudicare chi dall'inizio ha sentito puzza di bruciato e chi ha detto che era normale e tutto sarebbe andato apposto.....!Vedi quelli come me,sanno bene cosa possa essere paura e terrore, per motivi che non sto certo a spiegarti ho DOVUTO imparare a conviverci da piccolo senza aiuto alcuno...!E certo non mi avrebbe salvato la foto del duce nel portafogli,o fare il cretino nelle piazze di paese....!Quindi la paura ed il terrore posso averli per una malattia,per una malattia ai miei cari,o magari per altre situazioni che potrei essere chiamato a fronteggiare quotidianamente,la paura si impara a gestirla con la freddezza.Dovrei aver paura per una che durante l'orario d'ufficio,si depila e va in albergo a scopare con un collega?avrei paura a tenermela accanto ad una donna del genere,potrei provare del disprezzo,nulla di più.La paura caro conte è una cosa seria,lasciamola alle cose serie,ma d'altronde passi la vita fra organi e cazzate che cazzo ne vuoi sapere tu di paura?


----------



## Frithurik (21 Gennaio 2014)

*non capisco*

Buongiorno Danny, vorrei esternarti i miei pensieri,anche se perdonatemi non so esprimermi bene. Io sono un tradito,sto
soffrendo da cani appena mi abbandona questa angoscia che ho dentro raccontero' la mia storia che non e' altro che il copia incolla del tread di Lolapal finito male. caro danny da quanto ti leggo e ti garantisco da tanto,l'angoscia mi e' aumentata sempre di piu', perche' non riesco a capirti, leggendoti alcune volte di come ti comporti di ballerei il tip tap
con gli scarponi chiodati sulla schiena, a volte invece ti abbraccerei , nel leggere la forza il coraggio la volonta' che hai
nel difendere la tua famiglia soprattutto  tua figlia .Danny lotta, ma sii piu' duro sia con tua moglie e soprattutto con il suo mandingo, non telefonargli , prendilo di presenza ,non bisogna essere per forza violenti,ma ti garantisco quando ti vedra' con gli rossi di rabbia forse un po' di idea cambiera'. Danny vorrei farti alcune domande se vuoi mi puoi rispondermi oppure no, hai raccontato dell'avventura di tua moglie al motel, da allora con lei come ti sei comportato con lei a livello sessuale l'hai baciata, mi spiego questa ha scopato tre minuti con mandingo , prima credo che ha maneggiato ben bene e forse ha abboccato il circonciso per ben piu' credo di tre minuti,e tutto questo non ti ha fatto schifo, a pensarci a me un po' si. Un ultima cosa hai chiesto a tua moglie se in quei momenti di euforia scopareccia pensava a te e soprattutto a sua FIGLIA. Ti abbraccio


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Strano.
> Mi risultava che Elvis fosse stato incarcerato sotto ad Alcatraz dopo aver ucciso Nessy precipitando
> nel lago di lochness con un ufo
> provo a scrivere alla redazione di Mistero! :up:


Non era Cazzenger?


----------



## Diletta (21 Gennaio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Danny, vorrei esternarti i miei pensieri,anche se perdonatemi non so esprimermi bene. Io sono un tradito,sto
> soffrendo da cani appena mi abbandona questa angoscia che ho dentro raccontero' la mia storia che non e' altro che il copia incolla del tread di Lolapal finito male. caro danny da quanto ti leggo e ti garantisco da tanto,l'angoscia mi e' aumentata sempre di piu', perche' non riesco a capirti, leggendoti alcune volte di come ti comporti di ballerei il tip tap
> con gli scarponi chiodati sulla schiena, a volte invece ti abbraccerei , nel leggere la forza il coraggio la volonta' che hai
> nel difendere la tua famiglia soprattutto  tua figlia .Danny lotta, ma sii piu' duro sia con tua moglie e soprattutto con il suo mandingo, non telefonargli , prendilo di presenza ,non bisogna essere per forza violenti,ma ti garantisco quando ti vedra' con gli rossi di rabbia forse un po' di idea cambiera'. Danny vorrei farti alcune domande se vuoi mi puoi rispondermi oppure no, hai raccontato dell'avventura di tua moglie al motel, da allora con lei come ti sei comportato con lei a livello sessuale l'hai baciata, mi spiego questa ha scopato tre minuti con mandingo , prima credo che ha maneggiato ben bene e forse ha abboccato il circonciso per ben piu' credo di tre minuti,e tutto questo non ti ha fatto schifo, a pensarci a me un po' si. Un ultima cosa hai chiesto a tua moglie se in quei momenti di euforia scopareccia *pensava a te e soprattutto a sua FIGLIA. *Ti abbraccio




Benvenuto Solitario, mi dispiace molto che tu stia da cani, ma sappiamo bene noi come si sta...
Sul neretto: ma che domanda è questa?!
L'ultimo pensiero che hanno i traditori è proprio quello. Se ci pensassero non ne farebbero di niente, invece lo rimuovono così facilmente, mi chiedo ancora come si faccia e sono giunta alla conclusione che traditori si nasce, non si diventa, nel senso che uno è traditore "inside" e che non tutti sono tagliati per questo genere di schifezze...


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2014)

Alla fine Danny sto conto l'ha separato o no?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> Alla fine Danny sto conto l'ha separato o no?


:rotfl:Scommetto di no.Che dici?


----------



## realista1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Scommetto di no.Che dici?




Spero di si....


----------



## Diletta (21 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Spero di si....




Mi sa che Oscù ci abbia preso: Danny non ce la fa neanche a fare questo passo...
spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*ANzi*



Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sa che Oscù ci abbia preso: Danny non ce la fa neanche a fare questo passo...
> spero di sbagliarmi.


In banca ci è andato,poi ha cointestato il conto all'amante di lei...:rotfl:


----------



## Homer (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In banca ci è andato,poi ha cointestato il conto all'amante di lei...:rotfl:



Ma dai..............!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Ma dai..............!!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:


E certo così ogni volta che vanno in albergo pagano bancomat,e lui sa tutto.:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

Danny non pervenuto ?!?! Non è che ha scoperto che la moglie ha prosciugato il conto ?!?!:mrgreen: Scherzo danny ...facci sapere


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Danny, vorrei esternarti i miei pensieri,anche se perdonatemi non so esprimermi bene. Io sono un tradito,sto
> soffrendo da cani appena mi abbandona questa angoscia che ho dentro raccontero' la mia storia che non e' altro che il copia incolla del tread di Lolapal finito male. caro danny da quanto ti leggo e ti garantisco da tanto,l'angoscia mi e' aumentata sempre di piu', perche' non riesco a capirti, leggendoti alcune volte di come ti comporti di ballerei il tip tap
> con gli scarponi chiodati sulla schiena, a volte invece ti abbraccerei , nel leggere la forza il coraggio la volonta' che hai
> nel difendere la tua famiglia soprattutto  tua figlia .Danny lotta, ma sii piu' duro sia con tua moglie e soprattutto con il suo mandingo, non telefonargli , prendilo di presenza ,non bisogna essere per forza violenti,ma ti garantisco quando ti vedra' con gli rossi di rabbia forse un po' di idea cambiera'. Danny vorrei farti alcune domande se vuoi mi puoi rispondermi oppure no, hai raccontato dell'avventura di tua moglie al motel, da allora con lei come ti sei comportato con lei a livello sessuale l'hai baciata, mi spiego questa ha scopato tre minuti con mandingo , prima credo che ha maneggiato ben bene e forse ha abboccato il circonciso per ben piu' credo di tre minuti,e tutto questo non ti ha fatto schifo, a pensarci a me un po' si. Un ultima cosa hai chiesto a tua moglie se in quei momenti di euforia scopareccia pensava a te e soprattutto a sua FIGLIA. Ti abbraccio


Io sono una tradita per cui capisco bene come ci si sente però non capisco, per quanto mi sforzi, l'idea di questo confronto tra maschi. Mi dà l'idea di fronteggiarsi tra cervi per contendersi le femmine e il territorio.
Non siamo cervi e la questione va affrontata nella coppia, per me, e non battendosi il petto come un primate per far scappare il rivale.
Per quanto riguarda il disgusto verso chi ha fatto sesso, più o meno bene, con un'altra persona è anche mio ma non è così diffuso.
Ti percepisco molto istintuale.


----------



## quorthon (22 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Danny non pervenuto ?!?! Non è che ha scoperto che la moglie ha prosciugato il conto ?!?!:mrgreen: Scherzo danny ...facci sapere


Avra' svuotato la vena artistica


----------



## quorthon (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In banca ci è andato,poi ha cointestato il conto all'amante di lei...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## erab (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ha separato i conti, lo dice in un' altro thread.


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



erab ha detto:


> Ha separato i conti, lo dice in un' altro thread.


E noi ci crediamo.......!


----------



## erab (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E noi ci crediamo.......!


Abbiamo creduto a ben altro.
Diamogli almeno il beneficio del dubbio.


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ha separato i conti, lo dice in un' altro thread.


dove?   nel caso,che sia chiaro che questo è solo un primo passo


----------



## erab (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dove?   nel caso,che sia chiaro che questo è solo un primo passo


Nel thread "Senso del dovere oppure no?" , post #58


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2014)

*SI*



perplesso ha detto:


> dove?   nel caso,che sia chiaro che questo è solo un primo passo


Il prossimo sarà tornare in banca è riunire i conti.Esimio....e dai...!


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

*carissimo professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Il prossimo sarà tornare in banca è riunire i conti.Esimio....e dai...!


sa bene che sono mesi che prevedo per Danny un futuro da cameriere della moglie.

ma se veramente ha trovato la forza per separare i conti forse una tenue speranza di avere ancora a che fare con un uomo ce l'abbiamo,prima di soffocarla vorrei però che lui confermasse anche qui di averli separati,sti conti correnti.

il prossimo passo sarebbe quello di fissare le regole d'ingaggio per la gestione della figlia,mettendo in chiaro che quando lui ha un impegno di lavoro,lei sta a casa con la figlia,anche se lei ha appuntamento con la reincarnazione di John Holmes


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> sa bene che sono mesi che prevedo per Danny un futuro da cameriere della moglie.
> 
> ma se veramente ha trovato la forza per separare i conti forse una tenue speranza di avere ancora a che fare con un uomo ce l'abbiamo,prima di soffocarla vorrei però che lui confermasse anche qui di averli separati,sti conti correnti.
> 
> il prossimo passo sarebbe quello di fissare le regole d'ingaggio per la gestione della figlia,mettendo in chiaro che quando lui ha un impegno di lavoro,lei sta a casa con la figlia,anche se lei ha appuntamento con la reincarnazione di John Holmes


Mi ci giocherei 10 cm di pisello....non ha proprio spessore per fare quello che scrivi.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi ci giocherei *10 cm di pisello*....non ha proprio spessore per fare quello che scrivi.


tanto te ne restano altri 20.....puoi rischiare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> tanto te ne restano altri 20.....puoi rischiare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Hai capito vè?


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi ci giocherei 10 cm di pisello....non ha proprio spessore per fare quello che scrivi.


Ti giochi il tutto per tutto?


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> tanto te ne restano altri 20.....puoi rischiare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Davanti o...?


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*

Con te sicuro,pure il tutto per tutto,il miei 30 cm da moscio.


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con te sicuro,pure il tutto per tutto,il miei 30 cm da *moscio*.


Wow... mi stai porgendo la battuta su un piatto d'argento ma evito...
Che dire... coerente con quanto avevi scritto qualche pagina fa...
Non trovi?
Su... un po' di ottimismo e positività non guasta, ogni tanto, no?


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Wow... mi stai porgendo la battuta su un piatto d'argento ma evito...
> Che dire... coerente con quanto avevi scritto qualche pagina fa...
> Non trovi?
> Su... un po' di ottimismo e positività non guasta, ogni tanto, no?


Io ho scritto che non scriverò più nulla riguardo la tua situazione,scherzare credo non faccia male a nessuno.


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho scritto che non scriverò più nulla riguardo la tua situazione,scherzare credo non faccia male a nessuno.


Non ho notato la differenza


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Non ho notato la differenza


Battuta non male....:up:


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2014)

Qualcuno si aspetterà novità...
non ci sono novità...
Mia moglie è carina, premurosa, c'è, mi chiede di fare più cose insieme...
Ma tra me e lei c'è una frattura, è come se entrambi avessimo paura.
Ci misuriamo vicendevolmente, me ne accorgo. Io in questo periodo sto molto con mia figlia, mia moglie comincia a temere che io non la ami più, mi chiede se mi piace ancora, la sento insicura.
Il sesso è scomparso, dal 31 non si fa niente, io non ne ho voglia più. Lei mi abbraccia ogni tanto, sembra timorosa a lasciarsi andare.
Qualcosa si è spezzato, e da parte mia è la tranquillità nel lasciarmi andare. 
Da parte sua forse la convinzione di avere un uomo innamorato incondizionatamente al fianco.
Quindi... non lo so. Lei è vicina a me ma ho la sensazione perenne di essere solo.
E' un mio problema.
Mi son messo a leggere un libro del cavolo, anzi, di Volo "le prime luci del mattino".
Lui, il romanziere d'appendice moderno, il profeta della deresponsabilizzazione e della gioventù ad libitum, e mi son trovato nella storia, deprimendomi. Sono il marito noioso. 
Hai voglia di spiegare a Volo che a 46 anni non sei più un ragazzo, e che qualche responsabilità bisogna prendersela.
In questo momento soffro ancora di una forte insicurezza.
E questa genera solitudine. Ho la sensazione di essere trasparente.
Se non ci fosse mia figlia.... è lei che mi sorregge.
Mia moglie non riesce più a darmi sicurezza, e penso che anche lei qualche problema ce l'abbia.
Se era partita per il tipo, comunque nn credo la stia vivendo bene. E chi lo sa?
Ne parliamo? No, non ne parliamo più. L'argomento è uscito dai discorsi, ed è un bene.
Concentriamoci su di noi. Ma quale noi?
Mia moglie mi amerà ancora?
O sta con me perché non trova alternative adeguate?
Ecco, questi sono tutti i dubbi che mi albergano in testa. Uscire... gli amici.... sì, Ok, ma non cambiano le cose.
Non riescono a darmi nulla di quello che voglio, di quello di cui ho bisogno.
Tiriamo avanti. Si sa, è troppo presto.


----------



## erab (24 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Qualcuno si aspetterà novità...
> non ci sono novità...
> Mia moglie è carina, premurosa, c'è, mi chiede di fare più cose insieme...
> Ma tra me e lei c'è una frattura, è come se entrambi avessimo paura.
> ...


Ok, la demolizione c'è stata, dispiace, ma fra le macerie non si può vivere.
Insieme, ora, non mi sembra ci siano i presupposti per costruire.
Devi ripartire da solo.
Prenditi i tuoi spazi e inizia a ricostruire il tuo ego.
Sport, palestra, musica, qualunque cosa ti faccia sentire bene falla.


----------



## Homer (24 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ok, la demolizione c'è stata, dispiace, ma fra le macerie non si può vivere.
> Insieme, ora, non mi sembra ci siano i presupposti per costruire.
> Devi ripartire da solo.
> *Prenditi i tuoi spazi e inizia a ricostruire il tuo ego.
> Sport, palestra, musica, qualunque cosa ti faccia sentire bene falla.*



Verissimo!!


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Qualcuno si aspetterà novità...
> non ci sono novità...
> Mia moglie è carina, premurosa, c'è, mi chiede di fare più cose insieme...
> Ma tra me e lei c'è una frattura, è come se entrambi avessimo paura.
> ...



Sì Danny,
è proprio quella la sensazione: qualcosa si è spezzato.
Non la percepisci solo tu, credo che sia normale in questi casi.
Anche a me è successo, come il sentirmi sola nonostante lui fosse vicino a me.
Il sentirmi sola ovunque: fuori in mezzo alla gente (anche peggio) o insieme agli amici.
Sola...sempre.
Inutile dirlo al partner che sembrava o forse non capiva proprio.
"Come sola? Se siamo sempre insieme..."
Lasciamo perdere...
chi sta dall'altra parte non può capire, può solo immaginare, ma non fa neanche quello.
I primi tempi c'è il limbo, l'apatia.
Dopo torna un barlume di vita, uno sprazzo di sereno, la voglia di riessere nel mondo e ci si apre di nuovo titubanti alla vita.
E' qui che nascono interessi o si riprendono delle passioni accantonate insieme alla voglia di evadere perché basta soffrire.
E' qui che comincia a farsi strada l'idea che "loro" non meritino il nostro dolore e poi perché soffrire così per cose che non abbiamo commesso noi?
Dopo ancora avviene la "metamorfosi": cambia tutta la tua visione del mondo e rincominci ad amarti perché hai capito che l'importante è stare bene con noi stessi perché ci possiamo fidare soltanto di noi.

In bocca al lupo Danny  :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Qualcuno si aspetterà novità...
> non ci sono novità...
> Mia moglie è carina, premurosa, c'è, mi chiede di fare più cose insieme...
> Ma tra me e lei c'è una frattura, è come se entrambi avessimo paura.
> ...


Ed invece è proprio ora che dovreste parlare e chiarire cosa vi tiene così distanti ... E se siete seriamente disposti a recuperare ... Eeehh  il fatto che dal 31 zero sesso non depone a vostro favore


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì Danny,
> è proprio quella la sensazione: qualcosa si è spezzato.
> Non la percepisci solo tu, credo che sia normale in questi casi.
> Anche a me è successo, come il sentirmi sola nonostante lui fosse vicino a me.
> ...


Per me se si resta insieme questo percorso va fatto insieme



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ed invece è proprio ora che dovreste parlare e chiarire cosa vi tiene così distanti ... E se siete seriamente disposti a recuperare ... Eeehh  il fatto che dal 31 zero sesso non depone a vostro favore


Quoto


----------



## Frithurik (31 Gennaio 2014)

*E' passata un'altra settimana*

Danny come stai, spero che dall'ultimo tuo post la tua vita sia migliorata sia dal punto vista fisico sia per la tua vita di 
coppia. Ne stai parlando, sei riuscito a sapere se la loro storia continua, o è finito tutto. Un abbraccio a te e all'amore 
piu' grande della tua vita (tua figlia).


----------



## Gian (31 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Qualcuno si aspetterà novità...
> non ci sono novità...
> Mia moglie è carina, premurosa, c'è, mi chiede di fare più cose insieme...
> Ma tra me e lei c'è una frattura, è come se entrambi avessimo paura.
> ...



buonasera Danny. Il tuo dubbio è enorme, pesante come un macigno.
Tu hai lo stesso dubbio che avevo io, anni fa, spero che tu non lo risolva
nella stessa maniera. In teoria la vostra è una storia d'amore ma in effetti
l'amore...non si vede. Non ti senti amato da tua moglie. Hai lavorato, ti sei
impegnato, ti sei messo in discussione, hai allevato con amore tua figlia.
Ti chiedi ora se tutto questo abbia un senso visto il suo atteggiamento.
Ti senti inutile e noioso, ti senti non all'altezza. Invece sei stato all'altezza di
tutto, almeno finora, lo dimostra il tuo ruolo perfetto di padre.
Io ti capisco e auguro con tutto il cuore che non possa sentirti un giorno come sono stato io,
vicino teoricamente ad una donna che ha fatto di tutto per farmi sentire solo,
che mi amava a parole. Ogni storia è diversa dall'altra e spero che voi non siate a questo
punto.
Continua a fare il padre con tua figlia: sarà un grande investimento per il futuro,
se dovesse arrivare la tempesta sarà più difficile per la signora tentare operazioni
piratesche di distacco filiale, oggi clinicamente chiamate "alienazioni parentali".
Pensa in positivo e considera che poteva andare molto peggio, con il totale
stravolgimento della tua vita.

un grande in bocca al lupo come sempre.


----------



## tullio (1 Febbraio 2014)

Attento Danny a non farti abbattere da un pur legittimo risentimento. La distanza erotica (e quindi non solo sessuale) che vi divide può dipendere da una inconsapevole presa di posizione tua derivate da questo umanissimo sentimento. Però se ami tua moglie e hai fatto sino ad oggi 30 vale la pena di fare anche 31 e tenere ancora la barra del timone nella giusta direzione. Se ami tua moglie, premessa imprescindibile, e lasci oggi scivolare via le cose, potresti rimproverartelo assai in avvenire.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2014)

Non ho aggiornato questo thread per scaramanzia.
Sono tre settimane che "Lui è scomparso", a detta di mia moglie.
Lei c'è. E' tornata quella di prima, svaniti i sintomi del coinvolgimento, mi è vicina, e non più come simulacro com'era prima, ma realmente accanto a me.
Mi ha mostrato il cellulare, spontaneamente, mi ha detto chiedimi tutto, non ho nulla da nascondere.
Ma io non voglio il controllo, voglio lei, e questa è una cosa diversa.
Ma è un'iniezione di fiducia, e ne avevo bisogno, questo suo gesto. 
In effetti lui è svanito, e forse aveva ragione Lothar.
Chissà.
Io sono cambiato. Capisco ora che le frustrazioni, le ansie, e tutto quello che mia moglie sente e sentiva come "mancanza" possono essere pericolosi, per me, per noi due, e non devo sottovalutare le sue richieste in tal senso, come facevo spesso prima.
Ho anche capito che non devo confondere il sesso con l'amore, non basta desiderare una persona perché questa lo interpreti come amore, occorre esserci per quello che lei desidera, perché lei non cerchi altrove le conferme che mancano tra noi. 
E' stato un lavoro difficile, e sicuramente non è ancora terminato. Al presente, la situazione è buona.
Il futuro ovviamente non lo possiamo prevedere, ma sembrano svanite le nubi che incombevano pesanti.
Nostra figlia è un'altra parte del mio cuore. Quando sono lontano da loro mi mancano, e mia moglie condivide con me questa mancanza, mi chiede di restarle accanto. 
Sarà un nuovo inizio?
Non voglio dirlo ora, permettetemi di essere scaramantico.


----------



## mic (4 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho aggiornato questo thread per scaramanzia.
> Sono tre settimane che "Lui è scomparso", a detta di mia moglie.
> Lei c'è. E' tornata quella di prima, svaniti i sintomi del coinvolgimento, mi è vicina, e non più come simulacro com'era prima, ma realmente accanto a me.
> Mi ha mostrato il cellulare, spontaneamente, mi ha detto chiedimi tutto, non ho nulla da nascondere.
> ...


Se è ciò che vuoi, bene così...
Solo una cosa: sei riuscito a centrare me tua vita su di te e su quello che vuoi per te? Mantieni un tuo spazio senza tua moglie?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho aggiornato questo thread per scaramanzia.
> Sono tre settimane che "Lui è scomparso", a detta di mia moglie.
> Lei c'è. E' tornata quella di prima, svaniti i sintomi del coinvolgimento, mi è vicina, e non più come simulacro com'era prima, ma realmente accanto a me.
> Mi ha mostrato il cellulare, spontaneamente, mi ha detto chiedimi tutto, non ho nulla da nascondere.
> ...


Bene direi che è un buon inizio


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho aggiornato questo thread per scaramanzia.
> Sono tre settimane che "Lui è scomparso", a detta di mia moglie.
> Lei c'è. E' tornata quella di prima, svaniti i sintomi del coinvolgimento, mi è vicina, e non più come simulacro com'era prima, ma realmente accanto a me.
> Mi ha mostrato il cellulare, spontaneamente, mi ha detto chiedimi tutto, non ho nulla da nascondere.
> ...


Certi cataclismi non avvengono senza costringere a trovare un nuovo assetto.
Sembra che lo stiate costruendo solido. :up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho aggiornato questo thread per scaramanzia.
> Sono tre settimane che "Lui è scomparso", a detta di mia moglie.
> Lei c'è. E' tornata quella di prima, svaniti i sintomi del coinvolgimento, mi è vicina, e non più come simulacro com'era prima, ma realmente accanto a me.
> Mi ha mostrato il cellulare, spontaneamente, mi ha detto chiedimi tutto, non ho nulla da nascondere.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Frithurik (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sono contento per te, spero di cuore che tutto questo sia soltanto una brutta avventura della tua  vita da dimenticare, 
ammiro la tua grande forza di volonta' , io non ci sarei mai riuscito, sei una persona in gamba Danny, ti meriti tanta felicita', scusami se in altri post mi sono espresso male. :up:


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho aggiornato questo thread per scaramanzia.
> Sono tre settimane che "Lui è scomparso", a detta di mia moglie.
> Lei c'è. E' tornata quella di prima, svaniti i sintomi del coinvolgimento, mi è vicina, e non più come simulacro com'era prima, ma realmente accanto a me.
> Mi ha mostrato il cellulare, spontaneamente, mi ha detto chiedimi tutto, non ho nulla da nascondere.
> ...


ok.  ora ricordati che la prossima volta che tua moglie ti chiederà di uscire con un amico,tu lasciala andare,tanto, come ampiamente dettoti tipo 23 milioni di volte......torna all'orario.

e la faccenda del NON confondere il sesso con l'amore vedi di mettertelo su di una targhetta davanti alla porta o davanti al pc


----------

